#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-27
<penguin42> can someone help me undo a screw up with a bug I incorrectly tried to add a package to?
<sourcercito> penguin42, do you have the bug number?
<penguin42> 93230
<ubotu> New bug: #134976 in firefox (main) "can't type in firefox boxes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134976
<sourcercito> ok
<sourcercito> that's a bugzilla bug or launchpad?
<penguin42> sourcercito: I tried to add linux-source-2.6.22 but seem to have picked up baltix along the way
<penguin42> launchpad
<sourcercito> ahh ok
<sourcercito> ahh
<sourcercito> it's easy
<sourcercito> just set the status of baltix to invalid
<ubotu> New bug: #134977 in pygame (universe) "python-pygame 'tom' tutorial is out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134977
<penguin42> sourcercito: OK, I've done that - although it's still listed (as invalid)
<penguin42> I guess it might affect baltix (although I don';t actually know what Baltix is)
<sourcercito> no, don't worry about it, i've seen a couple of bugs with the same mistake
<sourcercito> baltix is just another distro, just like ubuntu
<penguin42> nod
<sourcercito> if it makes you feel better, you could add a comment informing that you made a mistake, and the bug doesn't affects baltix or at least you don't know it, so you set it to invalid
<sourcercito> so the other people know, but i don't think that's really necessary
<penguin42> sourcercito: Yeh I already have done
<sourcercito> ok, hope they can solve soon your problem :P
<penguin42> ah that one is only minor; but it was there in feisty and doesn't seem to have moved
<penguin42> So; question - if I see a new bug and I can repeat it should I set it to confirmed ?
<sourcercito> that's the idea i think :D
<penguin42> ok, I just wanted to check I wasn't supposed to do too much else
<sourcercito> and be as detailed as you can with the explanations so the developers can find the issue more easily
<sourcercito> you can always comment if you can or can't reproduce a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #134978 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrade failed from kubuntu feisty to gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134978
<Kmos> what's the name (binary) of the new screen and graphics configuration in tribe-5 ?
<sourcercito> displayconfig-gtk?
<ubotu> New bug: #134979 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot fail to find the good directory with new translated folders names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134979
<ubotu> New bug: #134980 in ubuntu "Dell Inspiron E1705 won't shutdown/reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134980
<ubotu> New bug: #134981 in python2.5 (main) "Unable to delete/remove desklet Workspace Switcher 2.18.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134981
<Kmos> sourcercito: that's it, thanks
<sourcercito> Kmos, anytime
<awen> what is the usual work-flow, when you've helped collecting information in a bug, and are ready to mark it as confirmed; if i have no idea about fixing bugs, should i then change so it isn't assigned to me?
<ubotu> New bug: #134982 in ubuntu "Mouse pointer freezes after opening up a new gdm login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134982
<ubotu> New bug: #134983 in ubuntu "Cannot mount /home on /dev/hda16" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134983
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> Bug 127533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127533 in wajig "Wajig doesn't have Super Cow Powers." [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127533
<ubotu> New bug: #134984 in ubuntu "font overlapping/not enough spacing with application groups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134984
<ubotu> New bug: #134985 in xmlrpc-c (universe) "needs-packaging: XMLRPC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134985
<ubotu> New bug: #134986 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk (main) "folders aren't properly localized anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134986
<ubotu> New bug: #134987 in adtool (universe) "New version: adtool-1.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134987
<ubotu> New bug: #134988 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 5 doesn't work on systems using HPT374 controllers because of 2.6.22 kernel bug #8791" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134988
<ubotu> New bug: #134989 in totem (main) "no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134989
<ubotu> New bug: #134991 in mail-notification (universe) "4.0-rc2 crashes upon checking ssh connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134991
<ubotu> New bug: #134992 in gnome-schedule (universe) "[gnome-schedule]  Wrong tooltip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134992
<ubotu> New bug: #134993 in vte (main) "Spelling error: Appropiate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134993
<ubotu> New bug: #134994 in python-central (main) "UVF Exception for python-central" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134994
<ubotu> New bug: #134995 in kdebase (main) "[gutsy]  Kicker start menu displays "_: Entries in K=menu:" whenever description/name or name (description) are selected in gutsy 64 bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134995
<ubotu> New bug: #134996 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Memory related kernel Oops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134996
<ubotu> New bug: #135001 in yelp (main) "[Gutsy]  update-manager looks for beagle instead of tracker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135001
<ubotu> New bug: #135000 in restricted-manager "unresponsive at broadcom firmware installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135000
<ubotu> New bug: #135004 in sound-juicer (main) "No sound in Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135004
<Laibsch> good morning
<Laibsch> should bug 114270 be closed as invalid or with another state?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114270 in linux-source-2.6.20 "virtual box on a dual core system caused system freeze" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114270
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: invalid will do
<Hobbsee> it's a closed state
<Laibsch> well, because it was not invalid, you know
<Laibsch> It seems it was fixed by some unknown change
<Hobbsee> then mark it as fix released if you so prefer
* Laibsch kind of dislikes these semantics that suggest something that is untrue
<Hobbsee> either of them is a closed state, so doesnt show on bug reports.
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: That would be possible?
<Hobbsee> well, it's virtualbox, so that's not in ubuntu, therefore invalid.
<Hobbsee> as in, caused by the vbox module
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: of course
<Laibsch> Some other projects are very rigorous about being able to pinpoint exact code changes
<Hobbsee> nah
<Hobbsee> well, we didnt chagne it, as it's to do with vbox.
<Laibsch> OK, this time will be invalid
<Laibsch> Thanks, Hobbsee
<BinaryMutant> i'm getting an error *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap' everytime i try to load gnome-terminal, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Hobbsee> suggest you try #ubuntu for support
<BinaryMutant> it happened after an upgrade is that a bug?
<ScottK> BinaryMutant: probably not.  probably ask in #ubuntu for help as it's a config issue thing.
<ubotu> New bug: #135007 in ubuntu "gnome-power-manager don't work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135007
<lifeless> win 24
<ubotu> New bug: #135013 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "package j2re1.4 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4.list]  failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135013
<ubotu> New bug: #135016 in evolution (main) "Evolution prevents nfs server from working when synchronising folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135016
<ubotu> New bug: #135017 in firefox (main) "Firefox hangs or crashes on download or printing." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135017
<ubotu> New bug: #135021 in pidgin (main) "crash sometime when buddy reply message using gtalk.." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135021
<ubotu> New bug: #135023 in ubuntu "wrong resolution autodetected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135023
<ubotu> New bug: #135024 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ALC888 Audiochip doesnt run in 7.1 audiomode on 2.6.22-10 Kernel (amd64)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135024
<Balachmar> Hi, I need some help on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/22336
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 22336 in linux-source-2.6.20 "CPU overheats during high usage "throttling <not supported>"" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<Balachmar> Because I think I am experiencing the same problem but my /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is totally empty
<Balachmar> But actually the strangest thing just happened... the fan started... Nut I didn't change anything yet
<ubotu> New bug: #135025 in knetworkmanager (main) "eth0 stays inactive after start " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135025
<ubotu> New bug: #135027 in apollon (universe) "apollon can't connect, and then freeze the whole system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135027
<ubotu> New bug: #135028 in ubuntu "Konqueror crash." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135028
<ubotu> New bug: #135029 in ubuntu "Poor man install on ntfs Gutsy Gibbon (Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135029
<ubotu> New bug: #135030 in ubuntu "bootup: /var/log/udev accessed prior to filesystem mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135030
<ubotu> New bug: #135031 in ubuntu "tribe 5 bottup: udevd-event[2647] : run_program: '/sbin/mdadm' abnormal exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135031
<ubotu> New bug: #135032 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "problem with my network card "belkin model no F5D7010" " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135032
<ubotu> New bug: #135033 in smstools (universe) "wrong ownership of /var/run/smstools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135033
<ubotu> New bug: #135034 in docbook-utils (main) "db2ps doesn't work on documents with more than 100 tables" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135034
<ubotu> New bug: #135035 in kdepim (main) "kmail groupware IMAP directory language: only 4 available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135035
<ubotu> New bug: #135036 in hylafax (universe) "notify dont' sent pdf attachment, problems with faxrecvd and notify scripts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135036
<ubotu> New bug: #135037 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  collectl" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135037
<ubotu> New bug: #135038 in postgrey (universe) "postgrey failst to run after ?logrotate? - stops nightly." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135038
<ubotu> New bug: #135039 in gnome-power-manager (main) "regression: gnome-power-manager does not automatically set screen backlight brightness when switching between AC and battery on Thinkpad X41" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135039
<ubotu> New bug: #135040 in wesnoth (universe) "Suggestion: wesnoth update to 1.3 branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135040
<ubotu> New bug: #135041 in xen (universe) "xen-image-create fails with kernel panic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135041
<ubotu> New bug: #135042 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "System lockups with Gutsy Tribe 5 and AMD Cool'n'Quiet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135042
<ubotu> New bug: #135043 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Regression: Netgear WG511T does not work anymore in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135043
<ubotu> New bug: #135044 in cupsys (main) "cups does not see usb printer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135044
<ubotu> New bug: #135046 in ubuntu "emblems and other changes for the new default folders in ~" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135046
<ubotu> New bug: #135048 in compiz (main) "better handling of flash animations when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135048
<ubotu> New bug: #135050 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in Strigi::AnalyzerConfiguration::indexType()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135050
<ubotu> New bug: #135051 in gcalctool (main) "Dutch upstream translation not included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135051
<ubotu> New bug: #135053 in network-manager (main) "network-manager wlags49 problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135053
<ubotu> New bug: #135054 in cupsys (main) "Error while connecting to cups upon live-cd start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135054
<ubotu> New bug: #135055 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror textbar doesn't work right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135055
<ubotu> New bug: #135056 in drupal5 (universe) "Merge drupal5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135056
<ubotu> New bug: #135057 in gtkpod (universe) "Mp3 Podcast with empty Artist doesnt show on iPod" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135057
<ubotu> New bug: #135058 in ubuntu "kde crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135058
<ubotu> New bug: #135060 in ubuntu "Some music files aren't opened with a default media player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135060
<ubotu> New bug: #135063 in wget (main) "wget --quite --background leaves a wget.log file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135063
<ubotu> New bug: #135065 in gwget2 (universe) "use binary prefix instead of decimal SI prefix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135065
<ubotu> New bug: #135067 in kqemu (universe) "/dev/kqemu is root-only - there should be a qemu group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135067
<ubotu> New bug: #135066 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird doesn't use Ubuntu icon theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135066
<ubotu> New bug: #135068 in ubuntu "typo in eth%d suspend message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135068
<herzi> can some people on feisty look at bug 89660 and do one or two of these things?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89660 in vte "control-cursor-key regression in vim" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89660
<herzi> 1. test the packages, make sure they fix the problem for you as well
<herzi> 2. tell me who to ping for a backport to feisty
* Hobbsee wonders if anyone's actually running feisty here
<Hobbsee> but as to the second, see !backports
<pedro_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
* pedro_ bot
<pedro_> :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #135069 in ubuntu "Open Office Writer 2.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135069
<herzi> Hobbsee, pedro_: thanks a lot for your help
<ubotu> New bug: #135070 in ubuntu "fsck.hfsplus missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135070
<ubotu> New bug: #135071 in gpac (multiverse) "MP4Box double-free/heap corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135071
<ubotu> New bug: #135073 in adept (main) "adept-installer shows garbage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135073
<ubotu> New bug: #135074 in pidgin (main) "Wrong behavior when editing the name in the infopane" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135074
<ubotu> New bug: #135075 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Dapper cciss driver doesn't handle over 2TB devices." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135075
<ubotu> New bug: #135076 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Tooltips don't seem to notice a mouse-out event if pointer moves to another window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135076
<ubotu> New bug: #135077 in gnome-panel (main) "screen resolution has changed to 800x600 max." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135077
<bdmurray> hello pedro_!
<pedro_> hey bdmurray! how's going?
<bdmurray> Good, I had a nice weekend away from home and feel ready to get some bugs. ;)
* Hobbsee drows bdmurray in bugs.
<pedro_> haha
<bdmurray> heh - ubotu is scared of me
<bdmurray> not mentioning any bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #135078 in kdebase (main) "Office Program labels don't match between KOffice and OpenOffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135078
<ubotu> New bug: #135079 in ubuntu "parallel printing fails and clogs port" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135079
<bdmurray> gah
<ubotu> New bug: #135082 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "usb ports die with kernel message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135082
<ubotu> New bug: #135083 in ubuntu "resume from STR is very slow on Thinkpad z61t" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135083
<ubotu> New bug: #135084 in kdebase (main) "Kicker adds _: Entries in K-menu: to certain programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135084
<ubotu> New bug: #135086 in unzip (main) "zipgrep: exit code always 0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135086
<ubotu> New bug: #135085 in ubuntu "Network Manager Reconnects Every Few Minutes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135085
<ubotu> New bug: #135087 in ntp (main) "ntpd prevents hard disk going to sleep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135087
<ubotu> New bug: #135089 in xchat (universe) "copying text does not copy formatting codes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135089
<ubotu> New bug: #135094 in ubuntu "Boot stalls on buffer I/O error for non-existant device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135094
<ubotu> New bug: #134785 in ubuntu "terminal crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134785
<ubotu> New bug: #134832 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Reiserfs is mounted as swap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134832
<ubotu> New bug: #135096 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  Boot Error Message(s) - PCI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135096
<ubotu> New bug: #135098 in update-manager (main) "Cannot upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135098
<ubotu> New bug: #135100 in totem (main) "ac3 passthough creates crackling on receiver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135100
<ubotu> New bug: #134696 in puredata (universe) "puredata: tabwrite~ malfunction on x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134696
<ubotu> New bug: #135101 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  Boot Error Message(s) - ACPI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135101
<ubotu> New bug: #135102 in gnome-system-tools (main) ""Synchronize now" button doesn't working." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135102
* pochu waves
<ubotu> New bug: #135103 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  Live CD - Reboot (CAD) Error(s)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135103
<ubotu> New bug: #135104 in ubuntu "Can't log on aftwer changing background color for loggon screen  in FeistyFawn 7.04. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135104
<ubotu> New bug: #135106 in ubuntu "letter 'R' in italics when archiving (on "Recompressing Archive")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135106
<ubotu> New bug: #135110 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  firefox freezes with google toolbar enabled when you attemp to open more than two windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135110
<ubotu> New bug: #134646 in gnome-panel (main) "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet no appears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134646
<ubotu> New bug: #135111 in ubuntu "[UVFe]  hugin svn needs packaged for qtpfsgui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135111
<ubotu> New bug: #135112 in meta-j2re1.4-mozilla (multiverse) "SIGSEGV with j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135112
<ubotu> New bug: #135113 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted manager crashed on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135113
<pochu> asac: howdy? could you take a look at bug 116687? It has a debdiff attached, and works perfectly here (using it for some days)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116687 in listen "[gutsy]  Listen crashes with segfault" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116687
<ubotu> New bug: #135114 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus 2.19.90: Can't "Arrange Items" and Unable to "Create File" by Right-Mouseclick Menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135114
<ubotu> New bug: #135115 in tracker (main) "tracker causing very high disk useage/thrashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135115
<ubotu> New bug: #135117 in gnotime (universe) "Please sync gnotime (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135117
<ubotu> New bug: #135118 in console-setup (main) "gusty - console-setup - can't go back to switch the keyboard layout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135118
<asac> pochu: i will be out now ... wanna ping me later (e.g. 3h) ?
<ubotu> New bug: #135120 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "gusty - thunderbird - new junk icon appears to soon in compared with the other icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135120
<ubotu> New bug: #135121 in ubuntu "cannot automatically restore files in Trash to their original folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135121
<ubotu> New bug: #135122 in gnome-panel (main) "GNOME bottom panel does not appear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135122
<ubotu> New bug: #135123 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "gusty - thunderbird - suggestion to add the www.cacert.org root certificate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135123
<zasf> bdmurray: brian
<bdmurray> zasf: yes?
<zasf> bdmurray: can you approve my ubuntu-qa application?
<zasf> I did some work on r-m
<zasf> you can check my branch on launchpad
<zasf> and I wish to go on doing some bug hunting for r-m
<zasf> r-m = restricted-manager
<bdmurray> I'll reply to your e-mail with a couple of questions
<zasf> ok, should I write you one?
<zasf> Martin Pitt involved me in the 'restricted-manager hackers'
<zasf> https://launchpad.net/~restricted-manager-hackers
<bdmurray> zasf: I've sent the e-mail
<ubotu> New bug: #135124 in ubuntu "After install blank Laptop Screen on Boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135124
<zasf> bdmurray: nice thanks, gotta go now, I'll reply soon
<bdmurray> zasf: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> zasf: ping me again if I don't get to it this week
<zasf> bdmurray: nice from you, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #135126 in poppler (main) "Gutsy: Problems with fonts while selecting text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135126
<ubotu> New bug: #135127 in ubuntu "text from the kernel shows for split second after and before suspeding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135127
<ubotu> New bug: #135128 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify doesn't alarm new mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135128
<ubotu> New bug: #135129 in ubuntu "New scolily upstream bugfix release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135129
<ubotu> New bug: #135130 in ubuntu "DEB Archives should be able to have embedded icons " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135130
<ubotu> New bug: #135131 in totem (main) "Whole areas of green pixels in totem  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135131
<ubotu> New bug: #135132 in ubuntu "gutsy tribe 5 breaks dual-monitor support nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135132
<ubotu> New bug: #135133 in xfce4-mixer "xfce4-mixer mutes left channel (m-audio revolution)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135133
<ubotu> New bug: #135134 in synaptic (main) "apt-cdrom can't mount device on Dell 1420N" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135134
<ubotu> New bug: #135135 in alsa-driver (main) "No microphone in Gutsy Tribe-5 alsa" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135135
<ubotu> New bug: #135136 in ubuntu "In both ubuntu 7 and 7.10 my new computor freezes intermitantly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135136
<ubotu> New bug: #135138 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk does not load when xorg.conf is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135138
<toutouff> Hi
<toutouff> I'd like to have an information
<toutouff> is this bug kernel-related? :
<toutouff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/135136
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135136 in ubuntu "In both ubuntu 7 and 7.10 my new computor freezes intermitantly" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #135140 in ubiquity (main) "Remove question mark" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135140
<ubotu> New bug: #135141 in xorg (main) "Gutsy: Intel should be preferred over 810" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135141
<ubotu> New bug: #135142 in vegastrike (universe) "[Gutsy]  Game vegastrike crash xserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135142
<ubotu> New bug: #135143 in ubuntu "Joystick unpredictibly detected in apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135143
<ubotu> New bug: #135145 in ubuntu "[GUTSY] Joystick unpredictibly detected in apps (dup-of: 135143)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135145
<ubotu> New bug: #135146 in gnokii (universe) "[Gutsy]  Installing gnokii produces an error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135146
<ubotu> New bug: #135147 in kdepim (main) "Heavy disk I/O usage when starting KMail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135147
<ubotu> New bug: #135149 in ubiquity (main) "[gutsy]  failed to unmount migrationassistant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135149
<ubotu> New bug: #135150 in audacious-plugins (universe) "[gutsy]  Audacious does not play wav-files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135150
<ubotu> New bug: #135151 in ubuntu "Firefox momentarily freezes while opening a java applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135151
<bdmurray> crimsun: Is spdif not working more likely a config issue?
<ubotu> New bug: #135152 in f-spot (main) ""SQL logic error or missing database" when importing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135152
<ubotu> New bug: #131439 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No sound with AMD DeviceCS5536 [Geode companion]  Audio" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131439
<ubotu> New bug: #135154 in ubuntu "gutsy tribe 5 hangs after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135154
<ubotu> New bug: #135155 in cpufrequtils (universe) "cpufrequtils init script lacks multi-cpu support - fix included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135155
<ubotu> New bug: #135156 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Regression]  Sound volume very low in 2.6.22-10, intel_hda driver, ICH7 family" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135156
<pochu> asac: sure... ping? :)
* bdmurray waves to pochu
<pochu> hey bdmurray!
<pochu> how do you do?
<bdmurray> Pretty well.  How are you?
<pochu> Yet on holidays ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #135158 in ubuntu "Cannot select intel driver in display applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135158
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-28
<ubotu> New bug: #135159 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution in Tribe-5 requires data server restart to connect to Exchange" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135159
<ubotu> New bug: #135161 in kipi-plugins (main) "gps sync plugin documentation is incorrect" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135161
<ubotu> New bug: #135162 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.3 does not parse MS XML Files properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135162
<ubotu> New bug: #135166 in ubuntu "Excessive memory usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135166
<ubotu> New bug: #135168 in gnome-panel (main) "apta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135168
<ubotu> New bug: #135170 in hildon-desktop (universe) "Invalid startup notification message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135170
<ubotu> New bug: #125904 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "random crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125904
<ubotu> New bug: #126048 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in _resyncResolution()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126048
<pochu> asac: pingaling :)
<ubotu> New bug: #135173 in ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 1501. Output to VGA does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135173
<ubotu> New bug: #135174 in ubuntu "libnet-perl install problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135174
<ubotu> New bug: #135175 in gnome-panel (main) "amarok crashes on start up of program" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135175
<pochu> asac: I'm quiting now, if you can check bug 116687, it's just adding MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME, so listen doesn't crash anymore when clicking on lyrics and wikipedia. It works fine here, so I guess it's Ok to upload it. I'd be glad if you can sponsor it :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116687 in listen "[gutsy]  Listen crashes with segfault" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116687
<ubotu> New bug: #135178 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "[gutsy]  gtkpod-aac does not live up to its name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135178
<ubotu> New bug: #135179 in update-manager (main) "'E:The package mfc8420lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135179
<ubotu> New bug: #135180 in ubuntu "no sound from line-in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135180
<ubotu> New bug: #135181 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "[Gutsy]  Inspiron 510m needs 915resolution for 1400x1050 native resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135181
<ubotu> New bug: #135182 in gedit (main) "[Gutsy]  "lose changes in last x mins" confusing if the user has never saved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135182
<ubotu> New bug: #135183 in ubuntu "No sound except via System Beep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135183
<ubotu> New bug: #135184 in ubuntu "gutsy gibbon tribe 5, installing a login manager theme from art.gnome.org wont allow it to be visible or selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135184
<ubotu> New bug: #135187 in gutenprint (main) "Canon Pixma iP4300 prints very dark" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135187
<ubotu> New bug: #135188 in base-installer (main) "[gutsy tribe-5]  cannot install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135188
<ubotu> New bug: #135189 in base-installer (main) "[gutsy tribe-5]  unnecessary init items?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135189
<ubotu> New bug: #135190 in base-installer (main) "[gutsy tribe-5]  bcm43xx module on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135190
<ubotu> New bug: #135191 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Gutsy]  thunderbird crash on reply" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135191
<ubotu> New bug: #135192 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Installer Crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135192
<ubotu> New bug: #135193 in firefox (main) "xmradio.com streaming service does not work in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135193
<ubotu> New bug: #135194 in ubuntu "xsane does not recognize HP " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135194
<ubotu> New bug: #135195 in ubuntu "BCM43xx firmware does not install from Restricted Drivers Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135195
<ubotu> New bug: #135196 in bluez-utils (main) "A2DP support is not included in the binary packages of bluez-utils" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135196
<ubotu> New bug: #135197 in xchat-gnome (main) "Icon missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135197
<ubotu> New bug: #135198 in hal (main) "My sound card is not working and i do not have sound." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135198
<ubotu> New bug: #135199 in mythplugins (multiverse) "dependency conflict (mythmusic and mythtv) 0.20.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135199
<ubotu> New bug: #135200 in ubuntu "gutsy amd64 oops at startup on core 2 duo 965p-gs3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135200
<ubotu> New bug: #135201 in ubuntu "background color of symlink in konsole terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135201
<ubotu> New bug: #135202 in ubuntu "Bad boot from LiveCD 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135202
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #135203 in ubiquity (main) "Installer freezes in ubuntu 7.10 tribe-5 amd64 live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135203
<ubotu> New bug: #135206 in debian-installer (main) "output crash during installation with Gutsy Tribe5 alternate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135206
<ubotu> New bug: #135207 in ubuntu "Removable Drivers and Media preferences is showing gnome-cups-add as a default for printers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135207
<ubotu> New bug: #135208 in nozomi (universe) "nozomi kernel module compile fails on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135208
<ubotu> New bug: #135209 in ubuntu "JAVA JRE Won't INSTALL on GUTSY GIBBON" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135209
<ubotu> New bug: #135210 in ubuntu "Audio Streaming JAVA SCRIPT DOESN'T WORK on FireFox & Gutsy TRIBE-5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135210
* RAOF wishes we could reject with EALLCAPS
<kagou> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #135214 in gwget2 "gwget should differentiate between resumable files & not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135214
<ubotu> New bug: #135216 in mythtv (multiverse) "OSD fonts badly rendered in most zoom settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135216
<ubotu> New bug: #135219 in network-manager (main) "WPA networks don't always work after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135219
<ubotu> New bug: #135221 in kdepim (main) "package kaddressbook 4:3.5.7enterprise20070810-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, ?/usr/share/services/kontact/kaddressbookplugin.desktop? zu ?berschreiben, welches auch in Paket kontact ist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135221
<ubotu> New bug: #135222 in ubuntu "archive manager doesn't open mis-named archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135222
<ubotu> New bug: #135223 in gthumb (main) "gthumb don't turn photos when import from camera" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135223
<ubotu> New bug: #135224 in migration-assistant (main) "[gutsy]  Migration Assistant exits strangely" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135224
<ubotu> New bug: #135225 in nautilus (main) "[gusty tribe 5]  nautilus sort's files only by name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135225
<ubotu> New bug: #135226 in apparmor (main) "Apparmor profile for Gaim needs updating to Pidgin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135226
<ubotu> New bug: #135227 in ubuntu "Gutsy LiveCD does not boot from USB drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135227
<kagou> are they french or deutch here, under Tribe4 uptodate or Tribe5 ?
<ubotu> New bug: #135228 in gnome-session (main) "GNOME session freezes to black screen, Failsafe GNOME session works fine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135228
<Hobbsee> kagou: er, what?
<kagou> Hobbsee, can you confirm Bug #128258
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128258 in libpaper "[Gutsy Tribe5]  Paper size for new printers is set to letter instead of A4" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128258
<kagou> Hobbsee, problem is for me, since Tribe4 /etc/papaersize is not present so cups use default letter paper size
<kagou> /etc/papersize
<Hobbsee> kagou: no idea, i dont print much
<ubotu> New bug: #135229 in ubuntu "gusty - openoffice.org-gtk - icons are to close to the left when using a gtk style with left a left color bar (dup-of: 135230)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135229
<ubotu> New bug: #135230 in openoffice.org (main) "gusty - openoffice.org-gtk - icons are to close to the left when using a gtk style with left a left color bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135230
<kagou> Hobbsee, if you are under tribe4 uptodate or tribe5 can you just tell me if you have /etc/papersize
<Hobbsee> i dont
<Hobbsee> i have a /etc/papersize.dpkg-inst
<kagou> Hobbsee, great ! i confirm the problem and investigate more
<kagou> thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #135231 in openoffice.org (main) "gusty - openoffice.org-gtk - default settings remove "human" icons and icon size style" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135231
<ubotu> New bug: #132579 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132579
<ubotu> New bug: #133927 in kde-guidance (main) "mountconfig.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133927
<ubotu> New bug: #135233 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Sony PCG-SRX51P/B suspend fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135233
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #135236 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy Tribe 5 does not recognize SD card in card reader of Samsung X11-T5500 notebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135236
<ubotu> New bug: #135237 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.10.1 produces: Error while Storing folder 'Inbox'. Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync"." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135237
<ubotu> New bug: #135238 in gnupg2 (main) ""an user" should be "a user"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135238
<ubotu> New bug: #135239 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kdenlive has no proper bugtracker ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135239
<ubotu> New bug: #127327 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127327
<ubotu> New bug: #135242 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "Cannot install using adept_manager on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135242
* RAOF wonders in what way kdenlive's lack of proper bugtracker is a bug in linux-source-2.6.22 :/
<ubotu> New bug: #135241 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  some animations are really *slow*" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135241
<coNP> Hey pochu. How are you? Haven't seen you for ages...
<ubotu> New bug: #135244 in ubuntu "idea: pack manager plug's to firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135244
<ubotu> New bug: #135245 in ubuntu "idea: pack manager plug's to firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135245
<ubotu> New bug: #135246 in ubuntu "My SB live sound card isn't always working. It works when I open the PC in the morning but when I reboot it does nothing. No sound at all." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135246
<pochu> coNP: congrats for your new MOTU-powers! :)
<pochu> coNP: fine, thanks. I was on holidays, so that's why I was idle...
<coNP> Thanks pochu :)
* pochu looks @ asac :)
<ubotu> New bug: #135248 in ubuntu "openoffice.org base de datos falla en la creacin de formularios" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135248
<ubotu> New bug: #135247 in unattended-upgrades (main) "PATCH: Don't blacklist packages that contain modified config files if dpkg is not going to prompt on them" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135247
<ubotu> New bug: #135249 in ubuntu "idea: pack manager plug's to firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135249
<ubotu> New bug: #135250 in ubuntu "idea: pack manager plug's to firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135250
<ubotu> New bug: #135251 in ubuntu "idea: pack manager plug's to firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135251
<ubotu> New bug: #135252 in ubuntu "glxgears crushes X, even turn off pc, after that I have "kernel panic: attempting to kil init"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135252
<ubotu> New bug: #135253 in drivel (universe) "Drivel does not detect music playing in Rhythmbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135253
<ubotu> New bug: #135254 in cdrkit (main) "[gutsy]  wodim hangs in endless loop when using SCSI device syntax" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135254
<ubotu> New bug: #135255 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "USB card reader not correctly initialized during boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135255
<ubotu> New bug: #135256 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashes when trying to view some emails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135256
<ubotu> New bug: #135258 in ubuntu "idea: pack manager plug's for open office" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135258
<ubotu> New bug: #135260 in ubuntu "Cannot download updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135260
<ubotu> New bug: #135261 in bookmarksftp (universe) "Gutsy: On "Upload", Firefox reports an "Unexpected Error" and discontinues upload." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135261
<ubotu> New bug: #135262 in update-manager (main) "Update notifyer doesn't inform automatically anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135262
<ubotu> New bug: #135263 in ubuntu "idea: table of replacements of Windows software in Linux in the pack manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135263
<ubotu> New bug: #135264 in ant (main) "sync request" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135264
<ubotu> New bug: #135266 in ubuntu "speakers are not working properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135266
<ubotu> New bug: #135265 in ubuntu "Live CD Boot - X fails to load with ati video at 1680x1050" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135265
<ubotu> New bug: #135268 in gthumb (main) "gthumb 2.10.6 is available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135268
<ubotu> New bug: #135271 in ubuntu "cannot sudo in terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135271
<ubotu> New bug: #135272 in rdesktop (main) ""-r clipboard" option is not in the rdesktop man page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135272
<asac> pochu: pong ... what was the bugid?
<pochu> asac: bug 116687 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116687 in listen "[gutsy]  Listen crashes with segfault" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116687
<asac> pochu: actuallyl i thought that this was already fixed ages ago ...
<asac> when did we last chat about it? 3 month?
<pochu> asac: I'd say one and a half :)
<pochu> asac: I don't think it's fixed, try in a terminal LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox python -OO /usr/lib/listen/listen.py "$@"
<pochu> That crashes, but this doesn't: MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox python -OO /usr/lib/listen/listen.py "$@"
<ubotu> New bug: #135275 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator (universe) "Can't change capture cards/inputs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135275
<ubotu> New bug: #126404 in system-tools-backends (main) "system-tools-backends crashed with signal 5 in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126404
<ubotu> New bug: #135276 in ubuntu "RaLink 802.11g not working on latest dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135276
<pochu> asac: what do you think?
<asac> pochu: do we set LD_LIBRARY_PATH as well for listen? or is FIVE_HOME enough?
<asac> (i will sponsor it ... just am curious because of something else)
<zul_> #8791
<pochu> asac: upstream is setting both in TRUNK
<asac> and we?
<asac> now that it works?
<pochu> Haven't tried just with FIVE_HOME, gimme a minute :)
<pochu> asac: both
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks
<asac> pochu: uploaded
<Wousser> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy and i have some problems with the themes-manager and dbus, should i report these problems or not because i want to do a fresh install now and i cant do anything about the bugs than..
<Hobbsee> Wousser: i'd suggest checking fi htey're already filed.
<ubotu> New bug: #135277 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator (universe) "repeat/delay not handled for lircrc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135277
<ubotu> New bug: #135278 in enigmail-locales (universe) "enigma-locale-XX README.Debian files refer to "IceDove"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135278
<ubotu> New bug: #135279 in rt2x00 (universe) "F5D7050 (2571wf chip) does NOT work in Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135279
<ubotu> New bug: #135280 in ubuntu "idea: one look and feel for all applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135280
<dinya_> hi all. i wanted to build apt-proxy of ubuntu in our local net. recently i made good upgrade and wanted to copy apt archive in apt-proxy cache by 'apt-proxy-import -r path_to_apt_archive'. but it said fot each package '... no suitable backend found'. what's up? can you help me. apt-proxy-1.9.35ubuntu2
<ubotu> New bug: #135283 in k3b (main) "image doesnt burn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135283
<ubotu> New bug: #135284 in ubuntu "Unknown maximum list size in kickstart's ks.cfg %packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135284
<jkraid> hi, i would like to submit a bug report but i am not sure what package is generating it (mdadm, kernel, device-mapper, or combination there-of. the ubuntu website pointed me here)
<pedro_> jkraid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage might help you
<ubotu> New bug: #135287 in evolution (main) "show far too many spelling suggestions in context menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135287
<ubotu> New bug: #135288 in ubuntu "french accentuated characters not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135288
<jkraid> pedro_: i have been using debian/ubuntu for a while and know how to find the actual package names for mdadm and the kernel, but am i allowed to enter 2 packages if i am unsure which package is causing the problem?
<jkraid> that is the page that instructed me to come here if i was unsure of which package was causing the problem :)
<pochu> asac: ty!
<ubotu> New bug: #135289 in ubuntu "rightclick - create dokument - empty file  doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135289
<ubotu> New bug: #135291 in gnome-games (main) "GNOMEtris blocks the system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135291
<ubotu> New bug: #135293 in rhythmbox (main) "daap does not share covers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135293
<ubotu> New bug: #135295 in kmediafactory (multiverse) "Gutsy: please update KMediaFactory from 0.5.1 to 0.5.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135295
<ubotu> New bug: #135294 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000065" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135294
<ubotu> New bug: #135296 in ubuntu "Weird stripe on display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135296
<ubotu> New bug: #135299 in human-theme (main) "autopkgtest gutsy human-theme: erroneous package!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135299
<ubotu> New bug: #130236 in listen (universe) "Listen crashes while being closed (dup-of: 123870)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130236
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: hmmm, now what exactly did i ping you for?
<Hobbsee> hmmm, drat, i usually remember this kind of thing...
<bdmurray> sure
* Hobbsee wonders again where one goes to report brain theft
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: dammit.  it was important too.
<Hobbsee> fudge.
<bdmurray> Okay, well you know where to find me.
<bdmurray> ;)
<Hobbsee> i'll remember when you're asleep.
<gnomefreak> debootstrap 1.0.3 wont make a sid chroot :(
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #135300 in openoffice.org (main) "Accessing File menu after starting OpenOffice locks up machine for approx 10 mins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135300
<ubotu> New bug: #135301 in aria2 (universe) "[Gutsy]  aria 2 New upstream version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135301
<ubotu> New bug: #135302 in amarok (main) "Can't display both file and directory on OSD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135302
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i was good today, though.  i killed 30+ bugs.
<Hobbsee> ohhhh!!!!
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: reping, now that i've remembered.
<bddebian> w00t go Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: repong
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: were you planning to write some stuff on how to file good bugs?
<Hobbsee> i dont recall any decent guides around at the moment, for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: more and more, we're getting people filing stupid bugs (like dpkg returning error status 1), with no other info
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: Yes, I've been thinking about that but I am unsure where to post it / advertise it.
<Hobbsee> it would probably be helpful if we could get a warning in to the effect of "using this automated tool does not absolve you of all effort, you do need to include what happened, and relevant bits, so that people have a chance to reproduce it"
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: apport would do.
<Hobbsee> for a start
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: set up a qa.ubuntu.com, and list a whole bunch of this there.
<Hobbsee> add stgraber's testing site, or whatever.
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: sure, I'll do that today.
<bdmurray> ;)
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: last i checked, mozilla did a quite nice job of that - including a qa blog.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: would be worht taking the good bits of
<ubotu> New bug: #133467 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash (seg fault) on version 1.5.0.12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133467
<ubotu> New bug: #135303 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar applet (gutsy) plug-ins not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135303
<gnomefreak> ummmmm 1.5.0.13 was pushed i thought
<ubotu> New bug: #135305 in lincity-ng (universe) "Version 1.1 Available for Update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135305
<ubotu> New bug: #135306 in gwget2 "gwget has no way to view wget log" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135306
<ubotu> New bug: #135307 in tracker (main) "there is no integration with gtk-openfiledialogs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135307
<ubotu> New bug: #135308 in opendchub (universe) "Error Upgrading opendchub in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135308
<ubotu> New bug: #135309 in ubuntu "displayconfig-gtk shows only 4:3 resolutions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135309
<ubotu> New bug: #135310 in gnome-menus (main) ""System" -> "Help and support" entry's French translation should be enhanced" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135310
<ubotu> New bug: #135311 in yelp (main) "False color are printing with canon IP5000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135311
<zul_> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> zul_: hello
<zul_> about 109580 the visor one, it doesnt meet the requirements for 2.6.20 but we can probably add the ids to 2.6.22
<bdmurray> do you mean 109508?
<zul_> yep
<ubotu> New bug: #135313 in totem (main) "[wishlist]  DVB support for Totem with Gstreamer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135313
<bdmurray> okay so I'll open a 2.6.22 task and assign it to the kernel team then?
<zul_> bdmurray: please, you can assign to me, ill check to see if this is fixed in 2.6.22 as well
<bdmurray> zul_: okay, sounds good
<ubotu> New bug: #130315 in scribes (universe) "scribes crashed with OverflowError in call_async()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130315
<ubotu> New bug: #135314 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  Configure GDM login use circles/asteriks not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135314
<ubotu> New bug: #135315 in feisty-gdm-themes (main) "autopkgtest gutsy feisty-gdm-themes: erroneous package!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135315
<pedro_> anyone running gutsy?
<pedro_> wow the punisher
<ubotu> New bug: #135318 in feisty-wallpapers (main) "autopkgtest gutsy feisty-wallpapers: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135318
<ubotu> New bug: #135319 in usplash (main) "Usplash progress bar not centered on the monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135319
<sourcercito> pedro_, i'm running gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #135325 in firefox (main) "text jumps in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135325
<ubotu> New bug: #135321 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135321
<ubotu> New bug: #135322 in lincity-ng (universe) "[UVFe] Please sync lincity-ng 1.1.0-2 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135322
<ubotu> New bug: #135323 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org -errors with StarWriter documents" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135323
<ubotu> New bug: #135324 in ubuntu "Gutsy: OpenOffice thumbnails transparent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135324
<ubotu> New bug: #135327 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found Crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135327
<ubotu> New bug: #135328 in meta-telepathy (universe) "telepathy-devel-gtk should depend on libmissioncontrol-client-dev instead of libmissioncontrol-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135328
<ubotu> New bug: #132442 in decibel-audio-player "decibel-audio-player.py crashed with ValueError in onExplorerChanged()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132442
<ubotu> New bug: #135330 in meta-telepathy (universe) "package-has-a-duplicate-relation depends: libqttapioca-dev, libqttapioca-dev" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135330
<ubotu> New bug: #135331 in acpi (main) "autopkgtest gutsy acpi: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135331
<ubotu> New bug: #135335 in manpages (main) "waitpid man page has issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135335
<zul_> bdmurray: looks like you are on a rampage
<bdmurray> zul: it is somewhat automated
<bdmurray> but still kind of yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #135341 in totem (main) "stuttering mp3 playback on totem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135341
<ubotu> New bug: #135342 in ubuntu "USB not working on HP Pavilion a1640n" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135342
<ubotu> New bug: #134067 in linux-meta (main) "Depends: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic  but it is not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134067
<edujose_> hi all
<bdmurray> edujose_: hello
<edujose_> bdmurray: hello
<edujose_> bdmurray: I triaged  bug 77110 and seems to be resolved
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77110 in deskbar-applet "does not use new theme background until relogin" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77110
<edujose_> bdmurray: maybe you or someone else could give it a try
<edujose_> bdmurray: er, I added a comment to bug 77110 explaining what seems to be solved
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77110 in deskbar-applet "does not use new theme background until relogin" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77110
<ubotu> New bug: #135343 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Mediainfo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135343
<ubotu> New bug: #135344 in torcs (universe) "TORCS crashes before race starts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135344
<ubotu> New bug: #135346 in sound-juicer (main) "missing button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135346
<ubotu> New bug: #135348 in gnome-panel (main) "Error 3 when trying to open a pdf file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135348
<edujose_> bdmurray: about bug 77110...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77110 in deskbar-applet "does not use new theme background until relogin" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77110
<bdmurray> edujose_: right, I've looked at it
<bdmurray> or seen it rather
<bdmurray> I'm a bit involved at the moment but will try and look at it later today
<edujose_> bdmurray: ah, thanks
<bdmurray> maybe pedro_ might know about it
<pedro_> edujose_: may you comment upstream?
<edujose_> pedro_: yes, sure
<pedro_> edujose_: thanks a lot :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #135350 in ubuntu "gutsy - assistive technolgy requires user 'root' (dup-of: 134958)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135350
<edujose_> pedro_: thanks, is enough putting a comment in bugzilla
<edujose_> pedro_: about it seems resolver now?
<edujose_> (resolver -> resolved)
<pedro_> edujose_: yep
<edujose_> pedro_: thanks, will do
<pedro_> that would be great thanks for the help
<edujose_> it's ok, i'll comment it upstream
<pedro_> probably was fixed as a side effect of the new deskbar-applet , now it don't use the drop down list.
<pedro_> in the applet i mean
<edujose_> pedro_: yes, surely. Anyway, nice thing bugs get solved just giving them time :-)
<pedro_> haha yeah that's nice indeed
<edujose_> pedro_: now I'm creating an account in bugzilla to report on this
<edujose_> pedro_: that's the hard part :-)
<pedro_> great :-)
<pedro_> ahaha
<pedro_> edujose_: edu = eduardo?
<ubotu> New bug: #135352 in ubuntu "ubuntu gutsy folder arrange items only by name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135352
<edujose_> pedro_: (back from bugzilla)
<edujose_> pedro_: yeah, eduardo
<pedro_> edujose_: thanks for the comments :-)
<pedro_> ajam so you speak spanish then ?
<edujose_> pedro_: well yes
<edujose_> pedro_: but don't say it too loud :-)
<pedro_> edujose_: don't say that ! the espaol is beautiful :-)
<edujose_> pedro_: yeah, it was a joke
<pedro_> i know ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #135355 in isdnutils (main) "error on installation of isdnutils" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135355
<edujose_> pedro_: oh, new bug
<edujose_> pedro_: do you speak spanish too?
<pedro_> edujose_: claro que si
<edujose_> ahh, me lo pareca por el nombre :-)
<pedro_> edujose_: de donde eres?
<edujose_> pedro_: yo de espaa, de la comunidad valenciana
<pedro_> edujose_: ajam!, tengo una montonera de amigos en Espaa, la gran mayoria de la gente de GNOME Hispano es de ahi. Tambien mi hermana que vive en Madrid :-)
<edujose_> pedro_: ah, estupendo! Yo aqu no conozco gente de GNOME, no saba que fueran de por estos pagos
<ubotu> New bug: #135356 in acpi (main) "Always 100% CPU usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135356
<ubotu> New bug: #135357 in ubuntu "when hard drive is being accessed computer becomes very unresponsive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135357
<pedro_> edujose_: en la red irc.gnome.org hay un canal #gnome-hispano, ahi los puedes encontrar :-)
<edujose_> pedro_: ah mira, pues probar un rato de estos. Es que por aqu es difcil saber de GNOME y soft libre fuera de las cosas en ingls
<edujose_> pedro_: bueno, y de dnde eres?
<pedro_> edujose_: de Chile
<pedro_> edujose_: un poco lejos de Espaa :-P
<edujose_> pedro_: fiuu! bueno, no tan lejos, es slo cruzar el charco :-)
<pedro_> edujose_: aha claro, son como 12 horas de viaje solamente :-P
<edujose_> pedro_: qu fuerte, 12 horas!! Como para ir y venir todos los das :-)
<pedro_> edujose_: claro, terminas un poco aburrido con el viaje a decir verdad, nosotros estamos en el verdadero culo del mundo
<edujose_> pedro_: Y hay mucho movimiento con el software libre por Chile? (no s si nos darn la bronca por no hablar de bugs y en ingls aqu :-)
<pedro_> edujose_: si hay harto movimiento sobre todo de comunidades, se hacen eventos y todo
<pedro_> edujose_: hay gente bien entusiasta
<edujose_> pedro_: hombre, pues eso est bien. Por aqu me parece que tambin hay cosas, pero sobre todo en la capital
<edujose_> pedro_: no llega mucho por la periferia, donde ando, snif.
<pedro_> edujose_: si aca es casi lo mismo, la capital se lleva la mayoria de los eventos
<ubotu> New bug: #135358 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player uninstallable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135358
* bdmurray watches closely for his name
<edujose_> pedro_: oye, se enfadarn aqu por estar de tertulia?
<pedro_> edujose_: mejor no continuemos sino capaz que si :-P
<edujose_> pedro_: bueno pues ya hablaremos otro rato a pierna suelta (cambio a ingls por si acaso)
<edujose_> pedro_: ah, abour t a new bug I've just seem about Sound Juicer...
<edujose_> pedro_: bug 135346
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135346 in sound-juicer "missing button" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135346
<edujose_> pedro_: it seems to me there is no missing button, tried Sound Juicer and seems ok
<pedro_> yep is ok
<pedro_> i was asking to the reporter how he installed it because of the "modified" words next to the packages names
<edujose_> pedro_: ah it's true, don't know what does "modified" mean there
<ubotu> New bug: #135359 in mono (main) "mono crashed at boot" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135359
<ubotu> New bug: #135360 in kwave (universe) "[gutsy] Error while installing kwave" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135360
<edujose_> pedro: anyway I just wrote a comment to this bug, with a screenshot of my Sound Juicer attached
<edujose_> what puzzles me is that the reporter misses a button, but doesn't says it was there before
<ubotu> New bug: #135361 in mythtv (multiverse) "Upgrading mythtv to 0.20.2 SRU brings in a bunch of gnome packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135361
<edujose_> pedro_: well, you were ahead of me in the comments :-)
<sourcercito> como es la cosa, estamos hablando en ingles o en espaol?
<sourcercito> :P
<edujose_> sourcercito: hi sourcercito, well in english it seems, spanish was just for greetings et al :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #135362 in gnomebaker "genisoimage error "directories too deep" using Rock Ridge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135362
<sourcercito> edujose_, no problem, solo queria meter la cuchara :D
<edujose_> sourcercito: yeah, it was just that I found another paisano (now two it seems :-)
<edujose_> anyway I don't want to make too much noise, as there are people working hard in this channel
<edujose_> sorry for the inconveniences, folks
<ubotu> New bug: #135364 in nautilus (main) "impossible d'ouvrir un disque prsent sur le bureau" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135364
<edujose_> must go for dinner, see you all
<sourcercito> see you
<ubotu> New bug: #135365 in amarok (main) "amarokapp/amarok doesn't start up as a normal user, but works when started as root using sudo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135365
<ubotu> New bug: #135366 in ubuntu "sound does not work on VAIO vgn-fj170" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135366
<ubotu> New bug: #135370 in ubiquity (main) "[gutsy tribe-5]  installer stops at 'creating a filesystem' because of mount.ntfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135370
<ubotu> New bug: #135371 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  xawtv core dump" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135371
<ubotu> New bug: #135374 in ubuntu "404 on a few packages with apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135374
<ubotu> New bug: #135375 in aptitude (main) "aptitude: a2ps doesn't install required psnup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135375
<ubotu> New bug: #135376 in ubuntu "after pause, screen remains black" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135376
<ubotu> New bug: #135377 in ubuntu "PCI bus not found." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135377
<ubotu> New bug: #135379 in language-pack-cs (main) "Kubuntu - vodn obrazovka po BIOSu a popis balk nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135379
<ubotu> New bug: #135380 in dosbox (universe) "Please update to latest version (0.72)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135380
<ubotu> New bug: #135381 in gnome-control-center (main) "onboard still called sok in preferred apps list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135381
<ubotu> New bug: #135384 in gnome-panel (main) "Dashboard not extended" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135384
<ubotu> New bug: #135382 in gnome-panel (main) "panel animations should be disabled if compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135382
<ubotu> New bug: #135373 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Missing "r" on string ("moe" => "more")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135373
<ubotu> New bug: #135386 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 2.0.0.6 crashes in libgklayout.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135386
<ubotu> New bug: #135387 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed (core dumped) while trying dual head intel 945" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135387
<rikai> Hello. I'm curious about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/103050
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103050 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "Xorg fails to start requesting libwfb when using nvidia-glx-new (dup-of: 98641)" [High,In progress] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "[nvidia-glx-new]  NVidia driver missing libwfb" [High,Confirmed] 
<rikai> Seems like the bug got fixed quite a while ago, and the patch got rejected and was never resubmitted? Seems like a bit of an important bug to me. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #135388 in firefox (main) "Firefox fails to display the Timidity GUI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135388
<ubotu> New bug: #135389 in at (main) "autopkgtest gutsy at: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135389
<ubotu> New bug: #135390 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135390
<ubotu> New bug: #135391 in mdadm (main) "mdadm + dm-raid: overrides previous devices due to good homehost" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135391
<bdmurray> rikai: Thanks, I'll look into it
<ubotu> New bug: #135393 in bind9 (main) "init.d-script uses control channel instead of signals" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135393
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-29
<ubotu> New bug: #135394 in kdepim (main) "kmail fetch mail multiple from server if "leave on server for x days" is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135394
<ubotu> New bug: #135395 in xawtv (universe) "Merge xawtv 3.95.dfsg.1-5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135395
<ubotu> New bug: #135400 in giplet (universe) "Close button in 'About dialog' does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135400
<ubotu> New bug: #135401 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-at-properties prevents access to preferred apps dialog when assistive technologies is not enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135401
<ubotu> New bug: #135402 in psi (universe) "Psi shows gpg photo ids on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135402
<ubotu> New bug: #135397 in schroot (universe) "schroot crash at login for dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135397
<ubotu> New bug: #135406 in ubuntu "[new-package]  library Exempi for xmp metadata" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135406
<ubotu> New bug: #135407 in ubuntu "Installation desktop/alternate Gutsy cd fails with "loading linux kernel"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135407
<ubotu> New bug: #135408 in ubuntu "Test bug for experimentation - please don't touch :)" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135408
<ubotu> New bug: #135409 in bash (main) "package bash 3.2-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: erro de leitura em stdin no prompt do conffile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135409
<ubotu> New bug: #135410 in kdepim (main) "kmail delete mail from server if "leave the last X mails on server" is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135410
<ubotu> New bug: #135411 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus, Gnome I/O slave fails to connect ot windows share" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135411
<ubotu> New bug: #135412 in ubuntu "KDE with Compiz and nVidia crashes hard on session log-out on an p-to-date Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135412
<ubotu> New bug: #135413 in audacious (universe) "Broken Equalizer Import" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135413
<ubotu> New bug: #135414 in audacious (universe) "Lack of Gnome-Keybinding Support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135414
<ubotu> New bug: #135415 in compiz (main) "Compiz Cube Sometimes Won't Work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135415
<ubotu> New bug: #135417 in wine (universe) "Unable to print with Wine on amd64 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135417
<ubotu> New bug: #135416 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG:  Unable to handle kernel paging virtual request at address 22fa813b" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135416
<ubotu> New bug: #135418 in compiz (main) "black screen after resolution change with activated compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135418
<ubotu> New bug: #135419 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-client-core update from feisty to gutsy failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135419
<ubotu> New bug: #135420 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness does not stay bright/dim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135420
<ubotu> New bug: #135425 in acidbase (universe) "Attack names not shown on default install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135425
<ubotu> New bug: #135426 in openoffice.org-voikko (main) "Needs a rebuild" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135426
<ubotu> New bug: #135427 in ubuntu "Unable to download anything" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135427
<ubotu> New bug: #135429 in ubuntu "udev calls my script for "add" but not for "remove"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135429
<ubotu> New bug: #135431 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-database depends on update-notifier only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135431
<ubotu> New bug: #135432 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "bcm43xx-fwcutter not extracting firmware with the Restricted Drivers Manager." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135432
<ubotu> New bug: #135433 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV install (upgrade) failed exit status 127" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135433
<ubotu> New bug: #135434 in firefox (main) "Flash full screen doesn't work in Firefox with Compiz Fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135434
<ubotu> New bug: #135437 in kvm (universe) "KVM crashed on load of Guty Tribe 5 Live CD on Intel 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135437
<ubotu> New bug: #135438 in firefox (main) "FF Crash with multiple tabs open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135438
<ubotu> New bug: #135441 in ubuntu "random unfixable freezes in gutsy herd 5 (kernel panic?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135441
<ubotu> New bug: #135442 in wpasupplicant (main) "[gutsy]  Unable to associate with already associated network on ipw3945 hardware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135442
<ubotu> New bug: #135444 in gnome-games (main) "Solved sudoku doesn't give win?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135444
<ubotu> New bug: #135445 in kdepim (main) "[Gutsy]  Kontact sends mail to trash with "no subject" and "unkowns"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135445
<ubotu> New bug: #135446 in kdepim (main) "[Gutsy]  Kontact Error: Could not login into mail account - passwd may be wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135446
<ubotu> New bug: #135448 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switcher is too close to Trash applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135448
<ubotu> New bug: #135451 in enlightenment (universe) "X-session problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135451
<ubotu> New bug: #135452 in ubuntu "the program cheese should be included by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135452
<ubotu> New bug: #135453 in ubuntu "resumed from suspend screen doesn't allow to go back to suspension " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135453
<ubotu> New bug: #135455 in totem (main) "totem dumped in core" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135455
<ubotu> New bug: #135456 in kino (main) "kino stalls when opening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135456
<ubotu> New bug: #135458 in ubuntu-meta (main) "X server crashes upon restart after "extra desktop effects" is enabled on Parallels 3.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135458
<elmargol> Hi I have a problem with a upstream project (miro) they say this is a problem of the ubuntu package of xine. Can someone help me to report this? http://bugzilla.pculture.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8623
<ubotu> bugzilla.pculture.org bug 8623 in Library - New "Segmentation fault in xine's demux_qt.c" [Enhancement,Resolved: invalid] 
<elmargol> Don't know wich parts of the trace is relevant
<ubotu> New bug: #135460 in ubuntu "Booting with USB drive attached crashes RAID array" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135460
<ubotu> New bug: #135462 in kdebase (main) "package kdm 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu15 failed to install/upgrade: dpkg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135462
<ubotu> New bug: #135464 in mlt (universe) "mlt has been compiled without ogg support." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135464
<ubotu> New bug: #135465 in am-utils (universe) "Please sync am-utils (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135465
<ubotu> New bug: #135467 in up-imapproxy (universe) "Please sync up-imapproxy (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135467
<ubotu> New bug: #135468 in ample (universe) "Please sync ample (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135468
<ubotu> New bug: #135469 in apcupsd (universe) "Please sync apcupsd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135469
<ubotu> New bug: #135466 in atftp (universe) "Please sync atftp (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135466
<ubotu> New bug: #135470 in diald (universe) "Please sync diald (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135470
<ubotu> New bug: #135471 in evolution (main) "Addressbook crash when searching contacts by "any field contains"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135471
<ubotu> New bug: #135472 in xine-lib "Segmentation fault in xine's demux_qt.c" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135472
<ubotu> New bug: #135473 in hdparm (main) "[Feisty]  Cannot set 32bit mode and DMA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135473
<ubotu> New bug: #135474 in balsa (universe) "balsa needs 'clear find' button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135474
<ubotu> New bug: #135477 in ubuntu "network card not recognized all the times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135477
<ubotu> New bug: #135475 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "JACK puts folder into user directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135475
<ubotu> New bug: #135483 in keximdb (universe) "package kexi-mdb-plugin None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kexi-mdb-plugin.list]  failed to install/upgrade:   /usr/lib/kde3/keximigrate_mdb.so,      kexi-mdb-driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135483
<ubotu> New bug: #135484 in ubuntu "Failed to execute child process "-x" (No such file or directory)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135484
<ubotu> New bug: #135485 in evolution (main) "Make Spam folder a normal folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135485
<ubotu> New bug: #135487 in vim (main) "bash completion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135487
<ubotu> New bug: #135490 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash opening directory with a spefic tif" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135490
<ubotu> New bug: #135488 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Configuration differences for DBUS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135488
<ubotu> New bug: #135489 in system-config-printer (main) "Lexmark E120 and 120n printers not known" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135489
<ubotu> New bug: #135491 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse crashes in gtk_tooltips_set_tip on gutsy tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135491
<ubotu> New bug: #135492 in libitpp (universe) "Update to latest version in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135492
<ubotu> New bug: #135493 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crash when I try to make a search" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135493
<rikai> bdmurray, thanks for looking into it. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130804 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Ubuntu Tribe3]  Cannot install by LiveCD (weybridge)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130804
<ubotu> New bug: #135495 in totem (main) "Totem alters running system fonts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135495
<coNP> Can anyone confirm if bug 71593 has been really fixed by some gnome-games upload?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71593 in gnome-games "glChess has no 3D" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<seb128> coNP: it has not
<coNP> I guess it is only a dependency issue.
<coNP> It works for me
<seb128> python-gtkglext1 is to universe
<seb128> and I'm not sure we want to support it only to provide 3d chess
<coNP> Okay. But is it still a valid bug?
<coNP> Sure, it is. But you can fix it easily
<seb128> yes
<seb128> how?
<ubotu> New bug: #135496 in audacity (universe) "No stable version of Audacity available in Gutsy's repos." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135496
<ubotu> New bug: #135497 in debtags (main) "autopkgtest gutsy debtags: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135497
<seb128> I can't test
<seb128> glchess crashes on startup
<seb128> we need to package gnome-games 2.19.91.1
* coNP is doing that
<seb128> thanks ;)
<coNP> And therefore I was looking for other bugs as well
<coNP> Okay. It seems it only works for x86
<coNP> Did you sponsor bluez-gnome?
<seb128> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #135498 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Dell XPS M1330 webcam not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135498
<ubotu> New bug: #135499 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-vpn-properties lets you configure a VPN without Connection "Type" then hides the connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135499
<ubotu> New bug: #135500 in evolution (main) "timezone for Africa/Johannesburg is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135500
<ubotu> New bug: #135501 in bluez-utils (main) "Chage home page link in description" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135501
<ubotu> New bug: #135502 in installation-guide (main) "Broken link to example preseed file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135502
<ubotu> New bug: #135503 in jack (universe) "Ardour cannot play audio file - JACK problem?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135503
<ubotu> New bug: #135504 in 4g8 (universe) "[FTBFS]  4g8_1.0-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135504
<ubotu> New bug: #135509 in xkeyboard-config (main) "update xkb-data to include latest keyboard layouts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135509
<ubotu> New bug: #135511 in ksudoku (universe) "saving game only saves initial situation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135511
<ubotu> New bug: #133817 in rosetta "Make KDE translation credits nicer" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133817
<ubotu> New bug: #135505 in ksudoku (universe) "Cancelling dialogs opens new main program window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135505
<ubotu> New bug: #135508 in compiz (main) "gnome-compiz-preference must be launched 3 times to activate 3D destkop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135508
<ubotu> New bug: #135513 in ubuntu "php-cups and php-kadm not available for use in applicatins like GoSA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135513
<ubotu> New bug: #135512 in xorg (main) "exit from screensaver preview will crash X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135512
<ubotu> New bug: #135515 in dict-af (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-af: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135515
<ubotu> New bug: #135514 in ksudoku (universe) "crashes when using "Give hint", "Solve", or "Check" functions while no game open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135514
<ubotu> New bug: #135516 in dict-en-za (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-en-za: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135516
<ubotu> New bug: #135517 in totem (main) "cannot play a mms:// video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135517
<ubotu> New bug: #135518 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany does not always update its browser-view, until i switch tabs, when running compiz-fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135518
<ubotu> New bug: #135519 in compiz (main) "autopkgtest gutsy compiz amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135519
<ubotu> New bug: #135520 in dict-jargon (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-jargon: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135520
<ubotu> New bug: #135521 in strigiapplet (main) "Please sync with debian package 0.5.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135521
<ubotu> New bug: #135522 in aewm++-goodies (universe) "[FTBFS]  aewm++-goodies because of missing libxext-dev build-dep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135522
<ubotu> New bug: #135525 in dict-nr (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-nr: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135525
<ubotu> New bug: #135526 in dict-ns (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-ns: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135526
<ubotu> New bug: #135527 in dict-ss (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-ss: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135527
<ubotu> New bug: #135529 in dict-st (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-st: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135529
<ubotu> New bug: #135530 in dict-tn (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-tn: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135530
<ubotu> New bug: #135532 in dict-ts (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-ts: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135532
<ubotu> New bug: #135533 in dict-ve (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-ve: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135533
<ubotu> New bug: #135534 in dict-xh (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-xh: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135534
<ubotu> New bug: #135535 in dict-zu (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dict-zu: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135535
<ubotu> New bug: #135538 in ksudoku (universe) "opens some games with wrong difficulty level" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135538
<ubotu> New bug: #135539 in yelp (main) "the footpage overlaps the table of content" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135539
<ubotu> New bug: #135540 in mgp (universe) "[Gutsy]  mgp new upstream version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135540
<ubotu> New bug: #135541 in evolution (main) "evolution filters seems don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135541
<ubotu> New bug: #135544 in ubuntu "X-Server on Gutsy Tribe 5 and GeForce7050PV/nForce 630a not starting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135544
<ubotu> New bug: #135543 in cdebconf (main) "Pressing up key on installer menu should take you to bottom" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135543
<ubotu> New bug: #135545 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter Memory Error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135545
<ubotu> New bug: #135546 in flwm (universe) "[FTBFS]  flwm because of missing libxext-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135546
<ubotu> New bug: #135548 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  Action on critical battery isn't triggered - regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135548
<ubotu> New bug: #135549 in ubuntu "screen resolution / documents fails to change font size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135549
<ubotu> New bug: #135550 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Default session language turns automatically back to english" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135550
<ubotu> New bug: #135551 in liferea (main) "liferea does not respect LC_TIME setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135551
<ubotu> New bug: #135552 in kterm (universe) "[FTBFS]  kterm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135552
<ubotu> New bug: #135554 in liferea (main) "liferea does not show "related" links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135554
<ubotu> New bug: #135556 in eclipse-pydev (universe) "[Gutsy]  Package is outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135556
<ubotu> New bug: #135558 in libforms1 (universe) "[FTBFS]  libforms1 because of missing libxext-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135558
<ubotu> New bug: #135559 in ubuntu "have no sound on X-Fi EA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135559
<ubotu> New bug: #135560 in ubuntu "Font inconsistency on change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135560
<ubotu> New bug: #135562 in wengophone (universe) "[gutsy]  wengophone doesen't find the line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135562
<ubotu> New bug: #135563 in update-manager (main) "bogue du paquet  update-manager " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135563
<ubotu> New bug: #135564 in dmake (main) "autopkgtest gutsy dmake: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135564
<ubotu> New bug: #135567 in nautilus (main) "(gutsy) Impossible to change partion labels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135567
<ubotu> New bug: #135568 in wmanager (universe) "[FTBFS]  wmanager ftbfs because of missing libxext-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135568
<ubotu> New bug: #135569 in culmus (main) "autopkgtest gutsy culmus amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135569
<ubotu> New bug: #135571 in wmbinclock (universe) "[FTBFS]  wmbinclock - missing libxext-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135571
<ubotu> New bug: #135572 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes when pasting some code" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135572
<ubotu> New bug: #135574 in ubuntu "installing kde-systemsettings in GNOME spams menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135574
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm it works here just fine
<ubotu> New bug: #135580 in ubuntu "Kdenlive performance problem = X server problem?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135580
<ubotu> New bug: #135581 in autopkgtest (main) "autopkgtest should provide apt debug log" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135581
<ubotu> New bug: #135582 in firebird (universe) "[gutsy]  firdbird 2.0 don't create /var/run/firebird/2.0 entry as is not starting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135582
<ubotu> New bug: #135583 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "tv card has white noise sound because module order" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135583
<ubotu> New bug: #135584 in ubuntulooks (main) "default theme in Ubuntu is a huge mistake " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135584
<ubotu> New bug: #135586 in nfs-utils (main) "nfs client mount stales if accessed while nfs server is down/restarting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135586
<ubotu> New bug: #135587 in language-pack-cs (main) "Instalace Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon je patn peloena" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135587
<ubotu> New bug: #135588 in sobby (universe) "Upstream Version Freeze Exception: sobby 0.4.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135588
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :-)
<seb128> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya seb128
<Hobbsee> bddebian: greetings from the land of the aardvarks
<bddebian> Heh, hi Hobbsee
* bddebian wonders how he got a hi from seb128 :)
<ubotu> New bug: #135589 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "6.7.192-1ubuntu1 3d completely screwed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135589
<ubotu> New bug: #135591 in kdebase (main) "update from kdm 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu15 to 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu16 crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135591
<ubotu> New bug: #135590 in ubuntu "Please sync vala (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135590
<ubotu> New bug: #135593 in gnome-pilot (main) "gpilotd crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135593
<ubotu> New bug: #135595 in cmake (main) "Change /usr/share/cmake-2.4/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake to match kde4 packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135595
<ubotu> New bug: #135597 in audacity (universe) "segv on empty-named new directory in open file dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135597
<ubotu> New bug: #135598 in yakuake (universe) "When Desktop effects are turned on, Yakuake sticks to the workspace where it was started." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135598
<ubotu> New bug: #135599 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy]  kmail creates processes until out of memory" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135599
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ping
<bddebian> I didn't do it, I swear
<Hobbsee> er, bdmurray
<Hobbsee> heh
<bddebian> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #135600 in gnome-session (main) "Gnome stops responding; gnome-session restores" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135600
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: what are your thoughts on adding various members of amarok upstream to -qa?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: That sounds like a sensible idea
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: jefferai, and probably some others as well
<cut> volk
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: he'll do for the moment, he's the main triager
<ubotu> New bug: #135603 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome power manager doesn't show battery information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135603
<ubotu> New bug: #135604 in debconf (main) "Adept updater problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135604
<ubotu> New bug: #135605 in enigmail (main) "autopkgtest gutsy enigmail: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135605
<ubotu> New bug: #135606 in gramps (universe) "Gramps : core dumped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135606
<zasf> bdmurray: hello brian
<bdmurray> zasf: hello
<zasf> bdmurray: did you get my U-QA application?
* bdmurray is checking
<bdmurray> zasf: Yes, I have it and a couple more to review
<zasf> bdmurray: cool
<zasf> bdmurray: I'll wait for you to review it then
<zasf> bdmurray: or ping you back early next week if I don't hear from you
<bdmurray> zasf: sounds good
<ubotu> New bug: #135607 in ubuntu "Printer not responding in ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135607
<ubotu> New bug: #135609 in totem (main) "It's hard to seek through fullscreen video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135609
<ubotu> New bug: #135332 in tcp-wrappers (main) "TCP wrapper not working ?" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135332
<ubotu> New bug: #135612 in gparted (main) "GParted in gutsy tribe 5 crashed when creating an msdos disklabel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135612
<ubotu> New bug: #135613 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Framebuffer consoles no not work in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135613
<ubotu> New bug: #135615 in network-manager (main) "network-manager "drops IP"  "AP change"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135615
<ubotu> New bug: #135616 in ubuntulooks (main) "Gimp 2.3 crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135616
<ubotu> New bug: #135602 in ubiquity "Firstboot windows not localized after selecting lang other then English" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135602
<ubotu> New bug: #135617 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal not resized when you close the penultimate tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135617
<ubotu> New bug: #135619 in ipython (universe) "ipython crashes on help modules (APT API not stable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135619
<ubotu> New bug: #135621 in nautilus (main) "focus on mouseover prevents renaming" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135621
<ubotu> New bug: #135622 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Closing thunderbird deletes a saved attachment that has been edited" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135622
<ubotu> New bug: #135624 in php5 (main) "should provide LAMP test page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135624
<maiatoday> Im very very new, reading the web pages and looking at the overwhelming list of bugs I could try to reproduce, where do I start, please?
<ubotu> New bug: #135626 in evolution (main) "[gutsy]  oversized Evolution window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135626
<ubotu> New bug: #135627 in k3b (main) "k3b fails to burn in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135627
<bdmurray> maiatoday: Is there something in particular you are interested in?
<maiatoday> I am running ubuntustudio with blender and some of the sound tools and graphics that come with the standard ubuntustudio
<bdmurray> maiatoday: Then maybe starting by looking at blender bugs would be interesting
<ubotu> New bug: #135628 in eog (main) "eog ubuntu first open waiting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135628
<bdmurray> maiatoday: here are all the blender bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bugs
<bdmurray> From there looking for New or Incomplete ones is the way to go
<maiatoday> okeydokey Ill have a look thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #135629 in uim (universe) "UIM toolbar disappears after startup is completed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135629
<bdmurray> maiatoday: If you have any more questions feel free to ping me
<maiatoday> ty
<ubotu> New bug: #135630 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "rt61pci freezes system while trying to connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135630
<ubotu> New bug: #135631 in ubuntu "Startup on Win 98" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135631
<ubotu> New bug: #135633 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "tg3 NIC not working on HP nc6320 laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135633
<ubotu> New bug: #135635 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.2.12-3ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135635
<ubotu> New bug: #135636 in pptp-linux (main) "Ubuntu/Kubuntu VPN Failure to connect over PPTP on Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135636
<ubotu> New bug: #135638 in hal (main) "Popup when umount usb disk drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135638
<ubotu> New bug: #135640 in compiz (main) "activate a plugin via screen corner, get a free tooltip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135640
<ubotu> New bug: #135641 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  desktop effects no window border" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135641
<ubotu> New bug: #135642 in thunderbird (main) "new mailbox create and try edit the settings - crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135642
<ubotu> New bug: #135644 in xzoom (universe) "doesn't work with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135644
<ubotu> New bug: #135645 in evince (main) "evince crashes when viewing a multi-page tiff" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135645
<ubotu> New bug: #135646 in metacity (main) "metacity is a huge piece of shit" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135646
<ubotu> New bug: #135647 in ubuntu "Adobe Reader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135647
<ubotu> New bug: #135648 in festival (main) "autopkgtest gutsy festival: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135648
<ubotu> New bug: #135650 in gimp (main) "GIMP crashes when trying to resize an image." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135650
<ubotu> New bug: #135651 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel crash USB Mass Storage Device plug in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135651
<ubotu> New bug: #135652 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  Thumbnail continues to run "play" even if the cursor left the file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135652
<ubotu> New bug: #135653 in gaim (main) "reactivating of irc-account not possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135653
<ubotu> New bug: #135654 in gaim (main) "reactivating of irc-account not possible after [/quit] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135654
<ubotu> New bug: #135655 in kdebase (main) "khelpcenter htdig is not installed automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135655
<ubotu> New bug: #135656 in ubiquity (main) "desktop installation impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135656
<ubotu> New bug: #135658 in ubuntu "synergy+glipper causes clipboard to stop working on WinXP client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135658
<ubotu> New bug: #135643 in aptitude (main) "[gutsy]  aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135643
<ubotu> New bug: #135661 in kiwi (universe) "[Sync request]  Please sync kiwi (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135661
<ubotu> New bug: #135662 in cohoba (universe) "Cohoba development has stopped, project unmaintained" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135662
<ubotu> New bug: #135663 in freetype1 (main) "FTBFS: wrong build-dependency on libkpathsea4-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135663
<ubotu> New bug: #135664 in compiz (main) "compiz indirect-rendering locks gnome on logout or reset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135664
<ubotu> New bug: #135665 in language-pack-cs (main) "gutsy amarok: broken translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135665
<ubotu> New bug: #135667 in reprepro (universe) "please sync reprepro (2.2.4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135667
<ubotu> New bug: #135668 in tracker (main) "Does not rexpect Preferences->Indexing *Do not index* settings." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135668
<ubotu> New bug: #135670 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "linux-image-2.6.22-10-generic suspend to ram (S3) issue (Samsung Q1 ultra)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135670
<ubotu> New bug: #135671 in wengophone (universe) "Candidate revision wengophone_2.1.1.dfsg0-4ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135671
<ubotu> New bug: #135673 in pidgin (main) "Split libpurple, finch into seperate packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135673
<ubotu> New bug: #135674 in apparmor (main) "Desktop Applications Need "Help" Profiled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135674
<ubotu> New bug: #135680 in evince (main) "evince chokes on absolute paths that include a #" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135680
<ubotu> New bug: #135682 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy amd64]  fglrx driver doesn't load with linux-image-2.6.22-10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135682
<ubotu> New bug: #135683 in grub (main) "Grub : Savedefault => error 27 : unrecognized command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135683
<ubotu> New bug: #135689 in gftp (main) "gFTP won't transfer a directory using SSH2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135689
<ubotu> New bug: #135688 in ubuntu "Installer: insufficient privileges to set the clock when clock not set." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135688
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-30
<ubotu> New bug: #135676 in gnome-app-install (main) "add/remove apps crashes by installing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135676
<ubotu> New bug: #135692 in ubuntu "My computer (Acer Aspire 1501LMi) halts installing gutsy from alternate CD due to powernow_k8 not loading (max temperature reached)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135692
<ubotu> New bug: #135693 in language-pack-cs (main) "Peklep v pekladu Akregatoru" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135693
<ubotu> New bug: #135695 in php-interbase (universe) "FTBFS: depends on php4-dev, which has been removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135695
<ubotu> New bug: #135702 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes when writing <a href="" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135702
<ubotu> New bug: #135707 in lxr-cvs (universe) "Mysql syntax, auto create db, Apache configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135707
<ubotu> New bug: #135711 in ubuntu "Acer Aspire 5550 Laptop (Shutdown Problem)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135711
<ubotu> New bug: #135712 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Can not change brightness on Samsung Q1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135712
<ubotu> New bug: #135715 in ubuntu "X Should Use Logrotate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135715
<ubotu> New bug: #135716 in php-interbase (universe) "Please remove php-interbase from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135716
<ubotu> New bug: #135718 in pidgin (main) "Mouseover wrong buddy info" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135718
<ubotu> New bug: #135719 in firefox (main) "MASTER firefox crash with installed Flash Plugin on some websides" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135719
<ubotu> New bug: #135720 in mpfr (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135720
<ubotu> New bug: #135721 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes when i want to open the launchpad-registration-mail!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135721
<ubotu> New bug: #135722 in pidgin (main) "1:2.1.1-2ubuntu1 does not remove old symlink on upgrade" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135722
<ubotu> New bug: #135724 in gnome-terminal (main) "running python 2.5 in VMWare: can't get double quotation character onto screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135724
<ubotu> New bug: #135727 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  ipw3945 unable to connect to WPA-Enterprise Network after Kernel Upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135727
<ubotu> New bug: #135731 in gaim (main) "gaim randomly acts as if it segfaults" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135731
<ubotu> New bug: #135734 in ubuntu "libgnome crashed sigsegv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135734
<ubotu> New bug: #135735 in xmms (universe) "xmms crashed, reason unknown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135735
<ubotu> New bug: #135736 in pyopengl (universe) "Serious performance regression from recent update from 2.0.1 to 3.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135736
<ubotu> New bug: #135739 in ubuntu "Firefox crashes frequently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135739
<ubotu> New bug: #135740 in firefox (main) "Firefox History Deleted when viewed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135740
<ubotu> New bug: #135742 in ubuntu "apall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135742
<ubotu> New bug: #135747 in vala (main) "Please sync vala (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135747
<ubotu> New bug: #135746 in ubuntu "some problems in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135746
<ubotu> New bug: #135748 in ubuntu "123" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135748
<ubotu> New bug: #135749 in dokuwiki (universe) "dokuwiki not accessible after install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135749
<ubotu> New bug: #135751 in gnome-panel (main) "SWscanner crash on fires use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135751
<ubotu> New bug: #135752 in language-selector (main) "Language support not enabled for the installation language" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135752
<ubotu> New bug: #135756 in firebird2.0 (universe) "I can't install package because /var/run/firebird/2.0 doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135756
<ubotu> New bug: #135757 in kdebase (main) "Menu changes could not be saved because of the following problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135757
<ubotu> New bug: #135760 in ubuntu "Ubuntu doesnt support Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135760
<ubotu> New bug: #135762 in aprsd (universe) "[FTBFS]  aprsd because of old fashioned linux headers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135762
<ubotu> New bug: #135763 in glade-3 (main) "I can't move widgets in Glade 3.2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135763
<ubotu> New bug: #135764 in ubuntu "ASUS F3TC laptop hardware detection failure (fiesty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135764
<ubotu> New bug: #135765 in bash (main) "bash assignment results in syntax error in script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135765
<ubotu> New bug: #135767 in mono (main) "mono crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135767
<ubotu> New bug: #135768 in bbkeys (universe) "[FTBFS]  bbkeys because of missing libxext-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135768
<ubotu> New bug: #135769 in gqview (main) "[gutsy]  gqview won't rotate / flip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135769
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #135783 in openoffice.org (main) "Superscript/Subscript buttons have no effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135783
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #135782 in silky (universe) "[FTBFS]  silky (0.5.4-0.1) fails to build in gutsy" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135782
<ubotu> New bug: #135780 in postfix "Please backport postfix 2.4 to feisty" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135780
<ubotu> New bug: #135784 in dhcp (main) "dhcp doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135784
<ubotu> New bug: #135785 in evolution-scalix (universe) "Evolution-scalix installs files in the wrong location" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135785
<ubotu> New bug: #135786 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-bin.list]  failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135786
<ubotu> New bug: #135787 in kdepim (main) "In Gutsy, Kontact fails to only fetch unread emails from the server: Unable to complete LIST operation." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135787
<ubotu> New bug: #135788 in fslint (universe) "fslint - something missing in gutsy 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135788
<ubotu> New bug: #135789 in compiz-plugins (universe) "Shift Switcher: Odd re-focus behaviour switching between different windows spanning different desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135789
<ubotu> New bug: #135790 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy]  moved emails appear as new with disconnected imap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135790
<ubotu> New bug: #135791 in usplash (main) "usplash not starting in xubuntu tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135791
<ubotu> New bug: #135792 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox does not use the http_proxy, freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135792
<ubotu> New bug: #135793 in audacious (universe) "(Gutsy) Audacious very slow when associated with streamtuner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135793
<ubotu> New bug: #135794 in command-not-found (main) "[gutsy]  command-not-found not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135794
<ubotu> New bug: #135795 in firefox (main) "mozilla firefox close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135795
<ubotu> New bug: #135800 in jmagick (universe) "[remove]  Please remove jmagick from archives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135800
<ubotu> New bug: #135801 in openoffice.org (main) "scanner not detected in oo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135801
<ubotu> New bug: #135803 in wengophone (universe) "[UVFe]  Please allow merge wengophone from Debian sid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135803
<ubotu> New bug: #135804 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashes on compose" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135804
<ubotu> New bug: #135806 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager/dhclient hogs CPU (Live session mode)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135806
<ubotu> New bug: #135808 in sqliteodbc (universe) "Can't read dbase" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135808
<ubotu> New bug: #135809 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  User switching, hibernate not working with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135809
<ubotu> New bug: #135812 in obexfs (universe) "can't add files to mounted volume, no free space sony Z610i" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135812
<manchicken> Anybody know anything about Bug 93360?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93360 in dhcdbd "Dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93360
<ubotu> New bug: #135813 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutsy]  incorrect sleep type and timeout" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135813
<ubotu> New bug: #135814 in cheese (universe) "Yet another UVF for 0.2.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135814
<ubotu> New bug: #135818 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy xen-3.1/kernel-2.6.22 dom0 kernel panic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135818
<ubotu> New bug: #135819 in kqemu (universe) "kqemu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135819
<ubotu> New bug: #135822 in gnome-screensaver (main) "F-spot preview encounters a fatal error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135822
<ubotu> New bug: #135823 in ubuntu "USB Drive mounts as "rw", but I cannot write to it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135823
<ubotu> New bug: #135826 in fail2ban (universe) "Please sync fail2ban (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135826
<ubotu> New bug: #135827 in ubuntu "Sound and CD don't work in Toshiba notebook." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135827
<ubotu> New bug: #135830 in ubuntu "D-link is not detected after upgrade to gutsy gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135830
<ubotu> New bug: #135831 in firefox (main) "[Gutsy]  Firefox crashs with Segmentation Fault on some websites" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135831
<ubotu> New bug: #135833 in ubuntu "[patch]  snd-hda-intel not working with alsa 1.0.14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135833
<ubotu> New bug: #135832 in evince (main) "Evince gnomeprint support is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135832
<ubotu> New bug: #135834 in xsp (universe) "package mono-xsp 1.2.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135834
<ubotu> New bug: #135836 in gnome-terminal (main) "Get Terminal instead of Firefox browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135836
<ubotu> New bug: #129437 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed g_str_hash() while setting account signature" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129437
<ubotu> New bug: #135837 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "decodebin patch for codec install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135837
<ubotu> New bug: #135839 in gnome-applets (main) "Disk Mounter (drivemount_applet2) should display available/total capacity in tooltip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135839
<ubotu> New bug: #135843 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Many "Unknown Devices" in output of lspci" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135843
<ubotu> New bug: #135844 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer doesn't follow toolbar settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135844
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
* Hobbsee munches on ogra
<ScottK> bop
* Hobbsee blip
<ScottK> bling
<ubotu> New bug: #135845 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Gnofract 4D" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135845
<Hobbsee> mmm...shiny
<ubotu> New bug: #135846 in clamav (universe) "Please merge clamav (0.91.2-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135846
<ubotu> New bug: #135847 in kde-style-qtcurve (universe) "kde style qtcurve doesnt apply changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135847
<ubotu> New bug: #129522 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_buffer_get()" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129522
<ubotu> New bug: #135848 in kdebase (main) "kmenuedit doesnt save changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135848
<ubotu> New bug: #135849 in ubuntu "Two optical drives both incorrectly linked to same IDE device [hdc] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135849
<ubotu> New bug: #135850 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Protoeditor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135850
<ubotu> New bug: #135851 in postfix (main) "postconf readme_directory reports a directory when upstream README files are not installed" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135851
<ubotu> New bug: #135852 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Ultimate Stunts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135852
<ImNOTcesarefalco> bddebian: NO! :-)
<bddebian> Heh
<ubotu> New bug: #135860 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Second Life" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135860
<ubotu> New bug: #135862 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashed with SIGSEGV in QGList::prepend()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135862
<ubotu> New bug: #135861 in ubuntu "GDM Crashes on Login on Thinkpad R60" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135861
<ubotu> New bug: #135863 in ubuntu "Bad substitution in echo ${a:2:2} from a file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135863
<ubotu> New bug: #135864 in ubuntu "ppgplot package request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135864
<ubotu> New bug: #135865 in evince (main) "Incorrectly rendered why_mashups_suck.pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135865
<ubotu> New bug: #135866 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GTKImageView" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135866
<ubotu> New bug: #135867 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gbtsco (Bluetooth headset manager)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135867
<ubotu> New bug: #135868 in network-manager (main) "Connection to wireless network fails with manual configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135868
<ubotu> New bug: #135870 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GDL (GNU Data Language)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135870
<ubotu> New bug: #135871 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  lcdtest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135871
<ubotu> New bug: #135873 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  qsopcast" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135873
<ubotu> New bug: #135874 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  StepMania" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135874
<ubotu> New bug: #135876 in ubuntu "[needs packaging]  glick" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135876
<ubotu> New bug: #135879 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  SDLMAME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135879
<ubotu> New bug: #135880 in compiz (main) "Expo plugin makes black/white screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135880
<ubotu> New bug: #135881 in util-linux (main) "/bin/arch missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135881
<ubotu> New bug: #135882 in qt4-x11 (main) "On a multihead Xinerama setup, menus in qt4 apps are displayed in wrong places" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135882
<ubotu> New bug: #135883 in gnomesword (universe) "gnomesword crashed when viewing the parallel tab and clicking on viewcontext" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135883
<ubotu> New bug: #135884 in firefox (main) "help section in firefox on ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135884
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #135596 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135596
<ubotu> New bug: #135885 in acpid (main) "package acpid 1.0.4-5ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135885
<ubotu> New bug: #135886 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin should refresh active accounts after coming back from suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135886
<ubotu> New bug: #135887 in mplayer (universe) "mplayer doesn't work correctly with beryl+emerald on KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135887
<ubotu> New bug: #135889 in ubuntu "Unable to change number of available workspaces with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135889
<ubotu> New bug: #135890 in synaptic (main) "wrong button descriptions in synaptic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135890
<ubotu> New bug: #135893 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135893
<ubotu> New bug: #135892 in nautilus (main) "gnome-panel (upper and lower) have disappeared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135892
<ubotu> New bug: #135894 in tilp (universe) "remove tilp from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135894
<ubotu> New bug: #135895 in ubuntu "evolution exchange doesn't display contacts on exchange server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135895
<ubotu> New bug: #135896 in evolution-exchange (main) "Calendars don't show subscribed public folder with same name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135896
<ubotu> New bug: #135898 in ghostscript (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ghostscript: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135898
<ubotu> New bug: #135899 in ubuntu "kmail smtp cerificate validation won't remember accept forever" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135899
<ubotu> New bug: #135901 in xchat-gnome (main) "server screen didn't updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135901
<ubotu> New bug: #135902 in rhythmbox (main) "No Sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135902
<ubotu> New bug: #135903 in gdm (main) "gutsy: at-spi-registryd not starting automatically during gdmlogin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135903
<ubotu> New bug: #135904 in xaos (main) "system crashes when using Xaos fractal gen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135904
<ubotu> New bug: #135906 in ubuntu "Fiesty mount command does not apply journal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135906
<ubotu> New bug: #135909 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa_supplicant isn't killed on unplug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135909
<ubotu> New bug: #135911 in texlive-extra (main) "[gutsy]  request for Tex Gyre fonts to be added to texlive-fonts-extra" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135911
<ubotu> New bug: #135912 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Sort order for memory fields in process list is inverted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135912
<ubotu> New bug: #135976 in ubuntu "Intalling Ubuntu in raid 0 striping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135976
<ubotu> New bug: #135979 in evolution (main) "gnome pilot does not synchronise To Do list (tasks)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135979
<cavedon> hi all!
<cavedon> a question about ubuntu bug tracking with LP: I noticed that is is possible to sync the status of the bug with the upstream bug tracking system
<cavedon> but is it reasonable to do so?
<cavedon> if the bug is closed upstream, it does not mean it has already been closed in ubuntu
<bdmurray> cavedon: could you provide me with an example of what you mean?
<ogra> cavedon, thats why there are two tasks in a bug with upstream connection
<ogra> if upstream closes its bug, only the upstream task is updated ... the ubuntu bug stays pen until the new upstream surce is there
<cavedon> bdmurray: e.g. a bug is closed upstream with a patch
<cavedon> bdmurray: it will take some time before the patch is packages for ubuntu
<cavedon> the ubuntu package should not be closed until then
<bdmurray> cavedon: that is correct
<cavedon> ogra: ah, ok... now I understand; is there some documentation about that?
<ogra> no idea, sorry, i learned that when LP was young
<ogra> by IRC intro when the feature was added :)
<ogra> but i bet someone wrote it down :)
<cavedon> ogra: np, tnx!
<bdmurray> cavedon: it might be worth adding to the bugsquad faq
<cavedon> bdmurray: I think so, it is not streighforward
<bdmurray> cavedon: so the concept of multiple bug tasks needs documenting?
<cavedon> bdmurray: myabe the question should be: "What happens if a activate "remote watch" on a bug on the upstream bug tracker?"
<cavedon> bdmurray: or maybe more in detail "If I  activate "remote watch" on a bug on the upstream bug tracker, will be its status be propagated to LP nug status?"
<cavedon> bdmurray: because, under "remote watch", the first choice is "None, the status of the bug is updated manually.", so I lead to think that in the other case the status is propagated
<Kmos> cavedon: every night that watch will be checked
<cavedon> Kmos: ok, tnx
<pedro_> oouuhch
<pedro_> is my idea or we have a problem in LP?
<pedro_> there's a hundreds of exile bugs
<pedro_> or maybe my browser went mad
<pedro_> ah migration. forget what i said.
<cavedon> I need some help in handling a bug; I understood the cause, but I cannot decide to what package assign them...
<cavedon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=QApplicationPrivate%3A%3Aconstruct%28%29+SIGFPE&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<cavedon> Theese 3 bugs have the same cause
<cavedon> (i.e. #104577, #112429, #112999) sorry for the long url
<cavedon> the cause is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wengophone/+bug/104577/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104577 in wengophone "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGFPE in QApplicationPrivate::construct()" [Undecided,New] 
<cavedon> i.e.: the fglrx driver sets the display size to 0mm x 0mm
<cavedon> and this makes the apllication crash
<cavedon> application
<ubotu> New bug: #136207 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception for packages uploaded before the freeze" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136207
<ubotu> New bug: #136208 in kopete (main) "No sound in kopete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136208
<ubotu> New bug: #136209 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer parsing input.conf depends on locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136209
<ubotu> New bug: #136210 in ubuntu "UVFe request: kompozer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136210
<bdmurray> How is xorg configured?
<cavedon> I am not experiencing the bug myself, but the user did not specify the display size
<cavedon> and the display size was set to 0x0 by default
<cavedon> the reporter said that it is fglrx fault
<cavedon> bdmurray: however I am inclined to think that Qt library should do a some check
<cavedon> so I would add "also affect libqt"
<cavedon> first I will ask the reporter of the other users to report the display size
<cavedon> if they report 0x0 I would mark the bugs as duplicate
<cavedon> sounds reasonable?
<ubotu> New bug: #136211 in classpath (universe) "FTBFS: missing include for /usr/include/xulrunner/nsISupports.h" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136211
<bdmurray> cavedon: Yes, I'm curious as to how that display size got in there xorg.conf though
<IntuitiveNipple> bdmurray: Do you have a minute?
<bdmurray> IntuitiveNipple: okay
<IntuitiveNipple> a word in private - its re a convo with BenC I had a couple weeks ago?
<cavedon> bdmurray: for what I understood, the display size is not specified in xorg.conf, and the driver set it to 0x0
<ubotu> New bug: #136214 in ubuntu "Hibernate breaks when booting with USB device attached (/dev/sda* changes to /dev/sdb*)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136214
<ubotu> New bug: #136215 in openssh (main) "Avahi aware ssh client?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136215
<ubotu> New bug: #136216 in pdp (universe) "PDP INIT ERROR: pd symbol clash....." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136216
<bdmurray> Asking for xorg.conf and the xdpyinfo sounds good then
<ubotu> New bug: #136218 in kssh (universe) "depend on openssh-client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136218
<ubotu> New bug: #136221 in gnushogi (universe) "xshogi is installed without gnushogi via add/remove, but menu item doesn't work without gnushogi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136221
<ubotu> New bug: #136225 in ubuntu "my.cnf includedir not working as expected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136225
<ubotu> New bug: #136229 in gmp (main) "autopkgtest gutsy gmp: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136229
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-31
<ubotu> New bug: #136206 in exaile ""Add stream to station" doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136206
<ubotu> New bug: #136228 in evolution (main) "When printing out of evolution, the scaling of the message is not visible. For example scaling to 160% will result in a printed message of 160%. The problem is that because it's not visible (directly in the print preview) the option is quite useless." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136228
<ubotu> New bug: #136230 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet duplicates when logging in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136230
<ubotu> New bug: #136234 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus chokes on file named 'forEd'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136234
<ubotu> New bug: #136235 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Freeze when mounting firewire 400 FAT 32drive in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136235
<ubotu> New bug: #136236 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse seems to crash randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136236
<ubotu> New bug: #136237 in ubuntu "my lcd monitor philips 190cw need to change display 1440 900 60hz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136237
<ubotu> New bug: #136238 in libpam-ssh (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libpam-ssh (1.91.0-9.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136238
<ubotu> New bug: #136239 in linux-meta (main) "[gutsy]  kernel freezes at start up PPC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136239
<ubotu> New bug: #136244 in language-pack-cs (main) "Pilot Applet m samostatnou kategorii "Pomcka"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136244
<ubotu> New bug: #136249 in php5 (main) "Setting PHP to ~E_STRICT disables PATH_INFO" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136249
<ubotu> New bug: #136250 in ubuntu "accept gobuntu-artwork-usplash 0.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136250
<ubotu> New bug: #136252 in mdadm (main) "[gutsy]  mdadm, initramfs missing ARRAY lines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136252
<ubotu> New bug: #136059 in exaile "Exaile won't Save Radio Stream (dup-of: 136206)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136059
<ubotu> New bug: #136255 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus doesn't accept keyboard input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136255
<ubotu> New bug: #136256 in gnome-panel (main) ""Quit" option in System menu - strange wording?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136256
<ubotu> New bug: #136257 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "regression: restart system does not work on HP nw8240" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136257
<ubotu> New bug: #136258 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "regression: suspend to RAM broken on nw8240" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136258
<ubotu> New bug: #136260 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No wake from suspend on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi (Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136260
<ubotu> New bug: #136259 in zeroc-ice (universe) "[UVFe]  Sync the zeroc-ice packages to 3.2.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136259
<ubotu> New bug: #136261 in alsa-driver (main) "noise after upgrading to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136261
<ubotu> New bug: #136262 in gnome-panel (main) "Recent Documents menu unnecessarily states "No items found"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136262
<ubotu> New bug: #136264 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "[gutsy]  0.10.14-1ubuntu3 regresses multi-cap playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136264
<ubotu> New bug: #136266 in ubuntu "How do I reinstall Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136266
<ubotu> New bug: #136267 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwrapper 0.9.91.4-3ubuntu2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136267
<ubotu> New bug: #136268 in ubuntu "Ubuntu thinks my sata drive and controller is scsi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136268
<newpers> i'm using ubuntu feisty x86_64.  The gij package seems to be broken
<newpers> it won't isntall... it just hangs forever
<ubotu> New bug: #136269 in vlc (universe) "Converting a decrypted VOB to Mpeg2 in 16:9 format" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136269
<ubotu> New bug: #136270 in gcrontab (universe) "[Gutsy]  Gcrontab is not able to find its help page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136270
<shirish> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ubotu> New bug: #136271 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 5: Kernel Module error when enabling Nvidia restricted driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136271
<shirish> !anacron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anacron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #136273 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when transferring an OGG file to a MTP-enabled player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136273
<ubotu> New bug: #136272 in openssh (main) "[Gutsy]  ssh seems to randomly disconnect after long ssh session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136272
<ubotu> New bug: #136276 in ubuntu "volume control not attached to totem " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136276
<ubotu> New bug: #136277 in ubuntu "will not install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136277
<ubotu> New bug: #136278 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy]  Open Office freezes if i select "print..." from menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136278
<ubotu> New bug: #136279 in ubuntu "live CD browser error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136279
<ubotu> New bug: #136281 in xfig (universe) "special flag for latex symbols not working in xfig" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136281
<ubotu> New bug: #136282 in ubuntu "screen brightness doesn't return to proper level" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136282
<josephdecock> Hi I'm new, I want to get involved and give back to the community.
<xtknight> !motu | josephdecock, this channel will be happy to help
<ubotu> josephdecock, this channel will be happy to help: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<xtknight> #ubuntu-motu
<josephdecock> I actually had a question about bug triage: if a user reports a bug and they just need to be pointed at documentation, is the appropriate status invalid?
<josephdecock> status of the bug*
<RAOF> That depends, but generally yes.
<josephdecock> ok. Thanks a lot. My first bug is triaged! (And there was much rejoicing)
<RAOF> Sometimes there's a valid documentation bug in their problem, but normally it's invalid, yes.
<sponix> can I gripe here ?
<josephdecock> yeah, this is just a user who doesn't know that install floppies are aviailable
<RAOF> !response | josephdecock: You'll likely find these useful
<ubotu> josephdecock: You'll likely find these useful: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubotu> New bug: #136283 in fail2ban (universe) "fail2ban not creating pid file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136283
<sponix> apt-get install vsftpd <enter> "The following packages will be REMOVED:  gadmintools gproftpd proftpd proftpd-mysql proftpd-pgsql"
<RAOF> sponix: Is your gripe constructive at all?
<sponix> RAOF:  sure, why can a person install 5 diff flavors of web server, but is limited to a single flavor of ftp daemon ?
* RAOF didn't know you *could* install 5 diff flavours of web server :)
<sponix> I want proftpd on port 65534 or whatever, and vsftpd on 21 for normal anon
<josephdecock> RAOF: thanks, thats a really great wiki page.
<RAOF> josephdecock: You'll find a *lot* of bugs marked "invalid" will have one of those responces copied :)
<RAOF> sponix: That sounds like a strange, but probably reasonable setup.
<sponix> well, want default software serving with vsftpd for anon, and for movies && pr0n downloads I want to keep stats with proftpd
<ubotu> New bug: #136284 in compiz (main) "Compiz dies after double-click on workspace in Expo mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136284
<ubotu> New bug: #136285 in aria (universe) "Aria doesn't give an ETA for completion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136285
<ubotu> New bug: #136287 in ubuntu "thinkpad volume keys control microphone - gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136287
<ubotu> New bug: #136288 in xorg (main) "After restart X in Gutsy cannot CTRL+ALT+F7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136288
<ubotu> New bug: #136290 in transmission (universe) "Transmission bt client doesn't associate itself with .torrents (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136290
<ubotu> New bug: #136291 in compiz (main) "Compiz Fusion's focus stealing keeps calendar behind active window (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136291
<ubotu> New bug: #136292 in compiz (main) "GDM resolution too high with intel 865g graphics, max modeline too high" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136292
<ubotu> New bug: #136293 in sysklogd (main) "does not stop trying to open cd-rom (even if it is no disk inside)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136293
<ubotu> New bug: #136294 in ubuntu "Rhythmbox and Banshee won't play in Gutsy after update on 8/30" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136294
<ubotu> New bug: #136295 in ubuntu "Package podencoder, an iPod video converter under GPL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136295
<ubotu> New bug: #136296 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Semi-failed suspend generated error and a system tray icon called "suspend," killed networking and eliminated hibernate option." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136296
<ubotu> New bug: #136297 in ubuntu "Rhythmbox won't load songs (dup-of: 136294)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136297
<ubotu> New bug: #136298 in kdepim (main) "in Kontact, when adding a new task from an email (context menu), you can not open in anymore from the task..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136298
<ubotu> New bug: #136299 in transmission (universe) "Transmission stalls after suspend/resume, torrents have to be restarted manually" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136299
<ubotu> New bug: #130789 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashed with TypeError in run()" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130789
<ubotu> New bug: #136301 in usplash (main) "[Gutsy Tribe 5 x86_64]  When select to hibernate, debug messages are not hidden before hibernated.(Weybridge)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136301
<ubotu> New bug: #136302 in sylpheed (universe) "Sylpheed POP3 Format String Vulnerability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136302
<ubotu> New bug: #136303 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Gutsy]  Thunderbird doesn't open http link in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136303
<asisak> Who can help with font problems? Bug 119588 I mean
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119588 in ubuntu "Wrong rendering of Arabic characters" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119588
<seb128> asisak: maybe ArneGoetje on #ubuntu-devel
<ubotu> New bug: #136306 in bwm (universe) "new bwm package not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136306
<asisak> thank seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #136308 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Sound doesn't work on ATI SB450 HDA Audio using 2.6.20-16 kernel (but 2.6.20-15 works fine)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136308
<asisak> Why is bug #129438 invalid? It still happens with LANG=hu_HU.UTF8
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129438 in gtk+2.0 "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129438
<Hobbsee> asisak: ...it's uh...not?
<Hobbsee> asisak: it's fix committed
<asisak> Sorry. It is 'invalid' in totem and 'fix committed' in gtk+. That mean I have to wait till it gets 'fix released'.
<Hobbsee> asisak: the problem isnt in totem, so the totem task is marked as invalid.
<Hobbsee> ...yes.
<asisak> Sorry for being in state "cannot read".
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
* asisak has certainly learnt this from Hobbsee :D
<Hobbsee> i was starting to worry there, seeing as you can upload to the archive now
<Hobbsee> asisak: the insane people have sent me crazy.
<asisak> Not to main :)
<Hobbsee> yes, but still to universe
<asisak> Why do you worry? Do you consider me insane?
<seb128> asisak: that's because the upstream watch points to a bug which has been closed as duplicate
<seb128> I've updated the watch
<asisak> Cool, thanks seb128
<Hobbsee> asisak: no.  i was just worrying slightly over the state of the archive, if you could upload, but nto read bug reports :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: kmos has replied to his ddclient.  ScottK's marked it as wontfix, but if you wanted to have a look, you're welcome
<seb128> Hobbsee: not really, I've already too much to do ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: even better.  then he can what happens when he screws people around too much. :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: you being an archive admin - is there a way for you to make a list about what's in the new queue nwo?
<Hobbsee> as in, everything that's there now, more or less, shouldnt need a freeze exception?
<seb128> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<seb128> Hobbsee: everything uploaded today should
<Hobbsee> seb128: i realise that, i forgot to specify that i was meaning a list of them - as in, a ls of them, that i could just forward to u-a
<Hobbsee> seb128: as in, i would have thought that drescher or whatever coudl have given us a list, outputted to a file, rather than retyping all that lot.
<seb128> no, the queue will give you some text table formatting
<seb128> it's as quick to parse the html page
<Hobbsee> seb128: oh, right.  i expected the text table to be more email-friendly.
<Hobbsee> else i would have just gone to the queue myself :P
<seb128> select all, copy to text editor
<seb128> $ grep Source list
<seb128> [Source]  qimageblitz (source)
<seb128> [Source]  imageinfo (source)
<seb128> [Source]  gobuntu-artwork-usplash (source)
<seb128> [Source]  kompozer (source)
<seb128> [Source]  boswars (source)
<seb128> [Source]  startupmanager (source)
<Hobbsee> seb128: that doesnt look like all of them, but that's exactly what i was hoping for.
<asisak> seb128: are these that need an exception?
<seb128> $ grep Source list | sed s/'\[Source\]  '// | sed 's/ (source)'//
<seb128> qimageblitz
<seb128> imageinfo
<seb128> gobuntu-artwork-usplash
<seb128> kompozer
<seb128> boswars
<seb128> startupmanager
<seb128> Hobbsee: see, it takes around 30s to get a list
<Hobbsee> asisak: no
<Hobbsee> seb128: ahhhh.  if you want to just pastebin it, that'd be nice :)
<seb128> asisak: no, I'm just showing to Hobbsee how to use grep and sed
<seb128> Hobbsee: don't you think you abuse there? ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: yeah, i see how you're doing that.  but really, i'd just like the output.
* asisak starts to worry about the archives
<seb128> that's not like I had nothing to do
<seb128> you could copy the text and run sed yourself ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: sorry :(
<Hobbsee> seb128: you havent given me the full text, unless i take it off the LP page.
<Hobbsee> bah.
<seb128> Hobbsee: why do you want this list?
<ubotu> New bug: #136312 in rhythmbox (main) "[Gutsy]  Rhythmbox can't import or play mp3 since recent updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136312
<ubotu> New bug: #136313 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "infinite loop: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136313
<seb128> Hobbsee: as said, open https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue, ctrl-A, ctrl-C, ctrl-V to text editor
<Hobbsee> seb128: because that's all the stuff that doesnt need an exception.
<seb128> Hobbsee: well, what about waiting a day that we clean the queue?
<seb128> I'm not sure why you want a list of things which don't need an exception
<Hobbsee> seb128: i dont understand
<Hobbsee> seb128: because i was assuming that you wouldnt all clear the queue today
<seb128> we will process those without having you doing anything
<seb128> well that doesn't matter
<Hobbsee> seb128: for some reason, i was assuming that more people would upload new packages
<seb128> did you read my mails to ubuntu-devel list?
<seb128> we will clear everything that has been uploaded before the freeze
<Hobbsee> and so wanted a list before the freeze, to say "these dont, everything else does"
<Hobbsee> i read the backscroll, 've not read the ML as yet.
* gnomefreak will try to sneak in a upload
<Hobbsee> seb128: sorry for bothering you :(
<seb128> k, we have a discussion yesterday evening european time
<Hobbsee> i saw
<Hobbsee> that's what brought this up
<seb128> we will process everything which has been uploaded before the freeze
<seb128> from now you need exception
<seb128> but as I see it you should only bother about new upload
<Hobbsee> true
<seb128> you can ignore things which have been uploaded before the freeze since you have nothing to do with them
<Hobbsee> like i said, for some reason, i thought people would upload new packages after the freeze regardless.
<seb128> well, maybe they will
<seb128> so you want a list of those?
<Hobbsee> that would be nice.
<Hobbsee> but, like you say, perhaps not necessary
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<seb128> qimageblitz is the only source uploaded today
<seb128> so you have your list ;)
<gnomefreak> next freeze in on monday tuesday of next week right?
<Hobbsee> heh, fair enough
<Hobbsee> seb128: sorry to annoy you :(
<seb128> Hobbsee: no problem, you don't annoy me, I just don't really understand what you are trying to achieve there
<Hobbsee> seb128: trying to check that people dont violate freezes that they're not supposed to.
<seb128> most people with upload right should know about the freeze
<Hobbsee> seb128: yeah, but the same for UVF.
<seb128> and if some uploaded without a freeze exception we will reject those
<Hobbsee> and various uploads have gone thru that regardless.
<Hobbsee> should != do, unfortunatley.
<Hobbsee> cool
<seb128> well, there is not a lot you can do to stop other MOTUs to upload
<seb128> we will have to deal with those at the queue level
<Hobbsee> true
<ubotu> New bug: #136315 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  suspend/resume is broken on Inspiron 8600" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136315
<ubotu> New bug: #136316 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  jack_mixer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136316
<asisak> !info gnome-phone-manager feisty
<ubotu> gnome-phone-manager: GNOME Phone Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 156 kB, installed size 692 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #136317 in freetype (main) "Font problems with pdf files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136317
<ubotu> New bug: #136320 in gnome-control-center (main) "[Gutsy] gnome settings daemon not started, default human theme changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136320
<ubotu> New bug: #136323 in dovecot (main) "mistake in /etc/init.d/dovecot file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136323
<ubotu> New bug: #136322 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[gutsy]  xgl no panel applets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136322
<henrix_> hi! I am looking for someone that could help me with bug #135446...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135446 in kdepim "[Gutsy]  Kontact Error: Could not login into mail account - passwd may be wrong" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135446
<ubotu> New bug: #136324 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  Artefacts in Firefox when using Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136324
<ubotu> New bug: #136325 in rhythmbox (main) "remove import errors from library directly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136325
<ubotu> New bug: #136328 in ubuntu "boot time regression (edgy->gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136328
<ubotu> New bug: #136330 in kdebase (main) "kterm - unknown terminal type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136330
<seb128> Hobbsee: around?
<ubotu> New bug: #136326 in pygoocanvas (universe) "goocanvas 0.9 UVF exception" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136326
<ubotu> New bug: #136329 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  Two instances of gdm running after boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136329
<ubotu> New bug: #136331 in human-icon-theme (main) "Missing icon in Evolution messages list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136331
<seb128> Hobbsee: is bug #133742 validated or doesn't it needs extra votes?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133742 in brasero "[UVFe]  Please update to 0.6.1" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133742
<asisak> It needs one more ACK
<ubotu> New bug: #136335 in ubuntu "login time regression (edgy->gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136335
<ubotu> New bug: #136337 in ubuntu "libc6 and/or libc6-i686 upgrade fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136337
<ubotu> New bug: #136338 in ubuntu "In safe mode Ubuntu start with "root"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136338
<ubotu> New bug: #136336 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Compiz-fusion bug in Shift switcher" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136336
<ubotu> New bug: #136340 in kqemu (universe) "Please sync kqemu (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136340
<ubotu> New bug: #136342 in ifrench-gut (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ifrench-gut: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136342
<ubotu> New bug: #136344 in tor (universe) "tor needs to be updated because more and more nodes start rejecting this outdated version " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136344
<ubotu> New bug: #136346 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gutsy: g-p-m 2.19.6-0ubuntu4 breaks brightness control" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136346
<ubotu> New bug: #136347 in kdebase (main) "Konsole (started from Kubuntu menu) is killed by "this-command-does-not-exist &"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136347
<Hobbsee> seb128: yes
<Hobbsee> seb128: it's now validated
<seb128> Hobbsee: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #136349 in ubuntu "number of workspaces in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136349
<ubotu> New bug: #136350 in rhythmbox (main) "mp3 playback broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136350
<ubotu> New bug: #136351 in net6 (universe) "Please sync net6 1:1.3.5-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136351
<ubotu> New bug: #136353 in obby (universe) "Please sync obby 0.4.4-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136353
<ubotu> New bug: #136354 in tor "tor needs to be updated because more and more nodes are starting to reject this outdated version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136354
<ubotu> New bug: #136355 in libqt4-ruby "backport for libqt4-ruby and qt4-qtruby" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136355
<ubotu> New bug: #136356 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mulberry mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136356
<ubotu> New bug: #136357 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ipw2*00: please backport fixes for power management commands" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136357
<ubotu> New bug: #136358 in vlc (universe) "VLC 0.8.6c does not save playlist on Gutsy " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136358
<ubotu> New bug: #136359 in nautilus-open-terminal (universe) "Selecting Open Terminal doesn't do so (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136359
<ubotu> New bug: #136360 in ubuntu "[feisty]  system automounts partitions when running gparted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136360
<ubotu> New bug: #136361 in oregano (universe) "Oregano xml file refers to non-existing URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136361
<ubotu> New bug: #136362 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 5 Installer does not allow user "hal"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136362
<ubotu> New bug: #136365 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy]  Kmail doesn't fetch local mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136365
<ubotu> New bug: #136366 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox refuses to play; complains about esd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136366
<ubotu> New bug: #135729 in amarok (main) "amarokapp crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135729
<ubotu> New bug: #136372 in ispell-czech (universe) "autopkgtest gutsy ispell-czech: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136372
<ubotu> New bug: #133137 in amarok (main) "amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133137
<kleinernik> hi, i want to help with bugfixing, i found a bug on lunchpad and i think i have got a patch to fix this bug. i uploaded this patch to lunchpad. it is not an important bug, but for me it is a good starting point. can anyone help me, i don't know what to do next, i.e. how to find someone to prove my fix and point out what are the next steps ..
<asisak> kleinernik: what is the bug #?
<seb128> Hobbsee: how many people need to confirm an uvf exception?
<Hobbsee> seb128: 2, usually
<kleinernik> 135086
<seb128> Hobbsee: could you mention it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess ?
<gnomefreak> is it suject to people in a certain team?
<seb128> Hobbsee: the current way is pretty confusing, you added a +1 on my request but didn't confirm it
<gnomefreak> bug 135086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135086 in unzip "zipgrep: exit code always 0" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135086
<Hobbsee> seb128: ah, yeah, need to update that.
<seb128> Hobbsee: thanks
<seb128> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> to ack a UVF
<gnomefreak> can anyone do it or only say motus?
<seb128> gnomefreak: motu-uvf
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<seb128> you're welcome
<Hobbsee> seb128: can i get you to eyeball something for me please?
<seb128> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> seb128: is http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=60910 the good and right way to solve this situation?
<kleinernik> asisak: is it ok to submit a patch to lunchpad and just wait what happens, or do i have to inform someone?
<Hobbsee> kleinernik: part of the docs that i gave you should talk about ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<gnomefreak> crimsun: can you ping me when you get around. i lost sound maybe a month ago with tribe update and still hasnt come back
<seb128> Hobbsee: no idea about that thing
<kleinernik> Hobbsee: ok, i will come back after reading it
<Hobbsee> seb128: but it's not ringing any alarm bells from a Gnome POV?
<seb128> Hobbsee: no
<seb128> GNOME works fine
<seb128> looks like KDE doesn't talk to it over dbus correctly though
<seb128> which is a KDE bug
<asisak> Thanks Hobbsee for saving my life :)
<seb128> or people should run GNOME applications under GNOME for good integration if you prefer
<Hobbsee> seb128: yeah, well...
<Hobbsee> seb128: i'm assuming i can stick that lot in from an archive POV as well?
<ubotu> New bug: #136373 in ubuntu "No time zone for the Republic of India in gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136373
<ubotu> New bug: #136374 in boson (universe) "FTBFS on ia64" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136374
<seb128> Hobbsee: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> seb128: as in, adding extra code like that, in a patch
* Hobbsee is being paranoid, or something
<seb128> hum?
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand the question? you want to make rhythmbox multimedia keys work under KDE?
<seb128> gnome-settings-daemon get the key events and sends dbus signals
<seb128> you need to have something doing the same
<Hobbsee> seb128: no, amarok working in gnome
<seb128> ah, I didn't understand the issue
<seb128> well, you need to make amarok listen on dbus for those signals then
<Hobbsee> i think that's what it's doing
<Hobbsee> dont worry
<ubotu> New bug: #136375 in ubuntu "There is no option to enable touchpad on laptop instalation mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136375
<seb128> Hobbsee: ah, right, I just had a look at the script (was not obvious to spot on the page you pointed, I started by reading the comments), seems to be ok
<Hobbsee> seb128: right
<Hobbsee> cool, thanks
<seb128> np
<ubotu> New bug: #136251 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136251
<ubotu> New bug: #136376 in ubuntu "automatic update for mozilla-flashplayer make using flashplayer impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136376
<ubotu> New bug: #136378 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  The cdrom upgrade script on gutsy-alternate-i386.iso fails because of reference to festy. Trivial fix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136378
<ScottK> Hobbsee: The freeze exception for all the packages in NEW at the New Package Freeze was already done.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: good
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i though tit was
<ScottK> The northern hemisphere motu-uvf contingent took care of it while the southern hemisphere contengent was sleeping.
<seb128> ScottK: there was no need of a freeze exception since archive admin agreed to process everything uploaded before the freez
<ScottK> seb128: I know that now.  I didn't know it when I wrote it.
<ScottK> I was just following up on Hobbsee asking about a list for an exception several hours ago here.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah, then you didnt follow the rest of the convo :P
<ScottK> No, I didn't.  There is a LOT of scrollback today and I took it in bits.
<ubotu> New bug: #136379 in hipo (universe) "[gutsy]  hipo Preferences menu doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136379
<ScottK> OK.  Went back and read more of it.  Got it now.
<ubotu> New bug: #136380 in acpi-support (main) "[Gutsy]  sonybrightness.sh doesn't use the correct value range" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136380
<ubotu> New bug: #136381 in adept (main) "Adept doesn't show changelogs." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136381
<ubotu> New bug: #136382 in partman-crypto (universe) "disallow encrypted separate /usr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136382
<ubotu> New bug: #136384 in evolution (main) "no attatch icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136384
<ubotu> New bug: #136386 in jigit (main) "autopkgtest gutsy jigit: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136386
<ubotu> New bug: #136385 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy regression]  rhythmbox is having trouble with many podcast feeds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136385
<bddebian> Boo
<norsett1> bddebian: bleah
<bddebian> :-)
<ScottK> blop
<ubotu> New bug: #136387 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy crash on standy or hibernate " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136387
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<ScottK> Heya bddebian
<norsett1> ScottK: hey scott
<ScottK> Hello norsett1
<ubotu> New bug: #136393 in kde-guidance (main) "kpowermanager doesn't display any information about cpu frequency [gutsy tribe5] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136393
<ubotu> New bug: #136395 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy is trying to load the wrong cpufreq driver" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136395
<ubotu> New bug: #136396 in ubuntu "Gnome startup doesn't go through correctly on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136396
<ubotu> New bug: #136397 in gnome-mime-data (main) "ogg mimetype regression in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136397
<ubotu> New bug: #136398 in hotkey-setup (main) "[gutsy]  KDSETKEYCODE: Invalid Argument" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136398
<bdmurray> pedro_: I went through and tagged most, hopefully all, bugs found when doing iso testing as iso-testing.
<Hobbsee> good morning bdmurray!
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep i saw them in my inbox
<bdmurray> pedro_: heh - I got a fair bit myself
<bdmurray> I didn't really anticipate that bit. ;)
<bdmurray> hello Hobbsee!
<ubotu> New bug: #136400 in hipo (universe) "[gutsy]  hipo crash at start if the ipod database is unsupported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136400
<ubotu> New bug: #136401 in language-pack-cs (main) "Popisek pi aktualizaci nepeloen - Information available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136401
<ubotu> New bug: #136403 in system-config-printer (main) "my-default-printer.py crashed with OSError in handle_sigchld()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136403
<ubotu> New bug: #136405 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nastaven vzhledu v GNOME chyb nkter peklady" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136405
<ubotu> New bug: #136407 in ubuntu "Bug related to website" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136407
<ubotu> New bug: #136410 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "NBD kernel block driver hangs on heavy usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136410
<bdmurray> pedro_: come to find a fair number of the iso-testing bugs are new.  It would be nice if we could go through them.
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok , doing it right now
<ubotu> New bug: #136333 in debian-installer "joosieman" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136333
<ubotu> New bug: #136409 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "gnome-sudoku crashes during the game" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136409
<ubotu> New bug: #136411 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk (main) "Can't translate xdg-user-dirs-gtk from rosetta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136411
<ubotu> New bug: #136412 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Dell Vostro 1700, ich8 no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136412
<ubotu> New bug: #136414 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136414
<ubotu> New bug: #136415 in ubuntu "gutsy - ff crahes after trying to open the preferenses" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136415
<ubotu> New bug: #136416 in wink (multiverse) "[wink]  does not appear in menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136416
<ubotu> New bug: #136417 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "modifying a bug with a status tracked in a release failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136417
<ubotu> New bug: #127759 in gnome-sudoku "gnome-sudoku crashed with AttributeError in highlight()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127759
<ubotu> New bug: #136419 in apport (main) "[gutsy]  apport does not work for kde apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136419
<ubotu> New bug: #136423 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "gutsy - firefox crashes after trying to open a pdf file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136423
<thekorn> bdmurray: bug 136417 will be fixed in the new version of py-lp-bugs we will release about next week,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136417 in python-launchpad-bugs "modifying a bug with a status tracked in a release failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136417
<thekorn> if you are interested you can get the source from https://code.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/api.changes.gsoc
<bdmurray> thekorn: cool, I didn't want to forget about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #136425 in ubuntu "qtconfig-qt4 in Accessories?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136425
<bdmurray> thekorn: does get_metadata work in the new version?
<thekorn> i removed this function, but getting/setting of description, tags, and nickname works with the ne version
<ubotu> New bug: #136426 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Support parallel=<n> in DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136426
<ubotu> New bug: #136427 in balsa (universe) "balsa - allow to create folder while creating filter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136427
<ubotu> New bug: #136428 in ubuntu "qtconfig 3 and 4 menu entry names differ" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136428
<thekorn> bdmurray: if you are interested, I started a tutorial to the new version: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<bdmurray> thekorn: cool, I'll check it out in my spare time. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #136433 in ubuntu "Hibernate missing from shutdown menu after 30/08/07 updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136433
<ubotu> New bug: #136434 in krb5 (main) "krb5-user fails to install on Dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136434
<ubotu> New bug: #136435 in smc (universe) "smc - Secret Maryo Chronicles - unmet dependency in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136435
<ubotu> New bug: #136436 in clamav-data (universe) "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync clamav-data (20070830.234900.4110) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136436
<ubotu> New bug: #136438 in ubuntu "cupsd error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136438
<ubotu> New bug: #136439 in gimp (main) "--stack-trace-mode doesnt seem to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136439
<ubotu> New bug: #136441 in ubuntu "Gutsy Lenovo T61 Intel 965 Graphics text mode install screen corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136441
<ubotu> New bug: #136443 in debian-installer (main) "Ubuntu Alternate Command-line Install Tribe 5 fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136443
<ubotu> New bug: #136444 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu install failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136444
<ubotu> New bug: #136447 in banshee (universe) "Problem when calculating song length/total time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136447
<ubotu> New bug: #136448 in totem (main) "totem segmentation failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136448
<ubotu> New bug: #136449 in cups-pdf (main) "upgrade from feisty to 7.10 is not working, hang on cups-pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136449
<ubotu> New bug: #136450 in graphviz-cairo (universe) "graphviz-cairo not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136450
<ubotu> New bug: #136451 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "no mouse in VirtualPC in gutsy tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136451
<ubotu> New bug: #136452 in unattended-upgrades (main) "No documentation about package blacklist syntax" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136452
<ubotu> New bug: #136453 in acpi-support (main) "[gutsy]  resuming from suspend/hibernate broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136453
<ubotu> New bug: #136454 in cupsys (main) "cups lpd emulation: lpq, log flaws" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136454
<ubotu> New bug: #136455 in gnome-games (main) "Iagno is very difficult in mode beginner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136455
<ubotu> New bug: #136456 in amanda (universe) "amanda maxblocksize too high for HP Ultrium 1-SCSI drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136456
<ubotu> New bug: #136458 in dolphin (main) "dolphin not able to save bookmarks after using "open as root" option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136458
<ubotu> New bug: #136460 in wmtop (universe) "Please merge wmtop (0.84-7) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136460
<ubotu> New bug: #136461 in vlc (universe) "b-d: libwxgtk2.6-dev to libwxgtk2.8-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136461
<ubotu> New bug: #136462 in kde-i18n-es (main) "Spanish Translation error in "Trucos y Consejos" on Konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136462
<ubotu> New bug: #136463 in kazehakase (universe) "[Gutsy]  kazehakase new upstream version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136463
<ubotu> New bug: #136464 in stellarium (universe) "cannot zoom to location without mouse wheel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136464
<ubotu> New bug: #136465 in kazehakase (universe) "[Gutsy]  cannot see the printer/s" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136465
<ubotu> New bug: #136466 in gedit (main) "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E:_cache->open () failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136466
<ubotu> New bug: #136468 in ubuntu "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored...." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136468
<ubotu> New bug: #136469 in ubuntu "toshiba p100 series dsdt acpi error no sound, works with acpi turned off." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136469
<ubotu> New bug: #136470 in udev (main) "/etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136470
<ubotu> New bug: #136471 in meta-gnome2 (universe) ""gnome-appearance" consumes all cpu time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136471
<ubotu> New bug: #136472 in casper (main) "possible to hibernate using Tribe 5 desktop CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136472
<ubotu> New bug: #136474 in gnome-panel (main) "Trash bin disappeared after updating linux headers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136474
<ubotu> New bug: #136477 in gnome-mplayer (multiverse) "Please update gnome-mplayer" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136477
<ubotu> New bug: #136478 in ubuntu "Cannot shutdown from GNOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136478
<ubotu> New bug: #136479 in galeon (universe) "[gutsy]  galeon dies from displaying print dialog box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136479
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-01
<ubotu> New bug: #136481 in php5 (main) "make php-pear depend on php-dev (for pecl)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136481
<ubotu> New bug: #136483 in mythbuntu "mythstream-0.17.2 fails to load in mythtv-0.20.2" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136483
<ubotu> New bug: #136484 in ubuntu "[Needs-packaging]  LiVES video editing system (dup-of: 103616)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136484
<ubotu> New bug: #136486 in compiz (main) "Compiz - no window decorations after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136486
<ubotu> New bug: #136488 in ubuntu "ubuntu doesn't see my broadcom 4311" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136488
<ubotu> New bug: #136490 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[shares-admin]  Add share window is too tight" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136490
<ubotu> New bug: #136491 in scigraphica (universe) "Please remove scigraphica from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136491
<ubotu> New bug: #136492 in textopo (universe) "Please remove textopo from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136492
<ubotu> New bug: #136494 in ivi (universe) "Please remove ivi from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136494
<ubotu> New bug: #136495 in llvm (universe) "Please upgrade llvm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136495
<ubotu> New bug: #136498 in glibc (main) "Replacing lib-c6 in  Gutsy-Tribe 3 causes crash on every login therafter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136498
<ubotu> New bug: #136504 in gnome-network (universe) "Unable to connect to networks with hidden SSID (gutsy and iwlwifi)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136504
<ubotu> New bug: #136506 in ubuntu "LG GSA-4167B (DVD drive): DMA doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136506
<ubotu> New bug: #136507 in update-manager (main) "upgrading from feisty to gutsy, upgrade-manager -d tries to retrieve commercial packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136507
<ubotu> New bug: #136509 in edubuntu-meta (main) "Desktop shows up twice in Gnome 'Places'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136509
<ubotu> New bug: #136512 in r-base (universe) "package r-base-core 2.5.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136512
<ubotu> New bug: #136513 in firefox (main) "firefox blinks when doesn't find a text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136513
<ubotu> New bug: #136515 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "Tooltips do not disappear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136515
<crimsun> gnomefreak: pong, URL to a bug report or pastebin?
<bddebian> crimsun: !!!
<crimsun> bdmurray: RE: spdif: depends on the hardware (AC'97 or HDA codec info needed)
<crimsun> hi barry :)
<ubotu> New bug: #136516 in pmount (universe) "Please sync pmount (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136516
<ubotu> New bug: #136519 in amarok (main) "error messages block Cancel button when transferring to device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136519
<ubotu> New bug: #136520 in amarok (main) "Limit playlist size by megabytes, not tracks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136520
<ubotu> New bug: #136521 in amarok (main) "Lyrics don't copy to iPod" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136521
<ubotu> New bug: #136522 in amarok (main) "No automatic iPod sync" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136522
<ubotu> New bug: #136526 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Indic scripts not displayed properly (again)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136526
<ubotu> New bug: #136527 in libspf2 (universe) "Please sync libspf2 (universe) from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136527
<ubotu> New bug: #136529 in ubuntu "Can't log in after upgrading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136529
<ubotu> New bug: #136531 in pitivi (universe) "pitivi crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136531
<ubotu> New bug: #136534 in keepalived (main) "autopkgtest gutsy keepalived: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136534
<ubotu> New bug: #136537 in gnome-schedule (universe) "[Gutsy]  Unable to find documentation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136537
<ubotu> New bug: #136538 in valgrind (main) "memcheck crashed with SIGILL in do_syscall_WRK()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136538
<ubotu> New bug: #136539 in gcrontab (universe) "[Gutsy]  Rewrite the UI in GTK2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136539
<ubotu> New bug: #136543 in libnotify (main) "Popup during full-screen game causes crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136543
<ubotu> New bug: #136545 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "Power management for intel wifi cards: ipw2200 and ipw3945 (fix included)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136545
<ubotu> New bug: #136544 in etoken (universe) "[FTBFS]  etoken " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136544
<ubotu> New bug: #136546 in smplayer (multiverse) "Please merge SMPlayer package to Gutsy repositories from the official site" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136546
<ubotu> New bug: #136547 in fxload (universe) "[FTBFS]  fxload (needs to be synced)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136547
<ubotu> New bug: #136548 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  SuperSwitcher" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136548
<ubotu> New bug: #136549 in powertop (universe) "Powertop suggest to add usbcore.autosuspend=1 to grub's kernel line, doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136549
<ubotu> New bug: #136550 in banshee (universe) "[Wishlist]  Split up Gstreamer-sharp in it's own Package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136550
<ubotu> New bug: #136551 in meta-kde (main) "slow delete trash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136551
<ubotu> New bug: #136552 in galculator (universe) "[FTBFS]  galculator " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136552
<ubotu> New bug: #136553 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (main) "Compiz-fusion transperancy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136553
<ubotu> New bug: #136554 in acpi-support (main) "hibernate button gone after Gutsy update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136554
<ubotu> New bug: #136555 in mol-drivers-macosx (multiverse) "mol-drivers-macsox not installable on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136555
<ubotu> New bug: #136556 in ubuntu "Quanta translation missing in kdei18n-pl (and others probabily)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136556
<ubotu> New bug: #136557 in gnome-panel (main) "firefox freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136557
<ubotu> New bug: #136560 in kdebase (main) "kde-base update install env and share folder at wrong place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136560
<ubotu> New bug: #136561 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance needs sipconfig python module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136561
<ubotu> New bug: #136562 in tkpgp (multiverse) "kpgp shredder limted number of files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136562
<ubotu> New bug: #136563 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance displayconfig  kcontrol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136563
<ubotu> New bug: #136565 in glashctl (universe) "Please sync glashctl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136565
<ubotu> New bug: #136567 in acroread (multiverse) "Acroread (acrobat reader) package from Gutsy Multiverse does not run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136567
<ubotu> New bug: #136568 in kdepim (main) "An error occurred while fetching the keys from the backend: General error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136568
<ubotu> New bug: #136571 in aptitude (main) "aptitude hastheannoying message that it does not have super cow powers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136571
<ubotu> New bug: #136578 in gdc-4.1 (universe) "Please sync gdc-4.1 0.24-4.1.2-16 from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136578
<ubotu> New bug: #136580 in sylpheed (universe) "Please sync sylpheed (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136580
<ubotu> New bug: #136581 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes while browsing photos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136581
<ubotu> New bug: #136582 in ubuntu "No loading text or usplash when loading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136582
<ubotu> New bug: #136584 in human-icon-theme (main) "Disk metaphor for "save" icon is out-dated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136584
<ubotu> New bug: #136585 in ubuntu "X doesn't load at all when nvidia-glx-new is used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136585
<ubotu> New bug: #136586 in ubuntu "NewPackageFreeze exception: system-config-samba" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136586
<nanley> anyone here?
<ubotu> New bug: #136587 in vlc (universe) "[Feisty]  vlc crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136587
<ubotu> New bug: #136588 in quodlibet (universe) "Quodlibet can't find module formats.xiph" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136588
<ubotu> New bug: #136589 in bittorrent (main) "BitTorrent cannot download files simultaneously" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136589
<ubotu> New bug: #136590 in totem (main) "Totem could not play 'http://xos.adbureau.net/xtserver/site=6500/aamsz=ASX/video.asx'." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136590
<ubotu> New bug: #136591 in bittorrent (main) "BitTorrent cannot download files simultaneously" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136591
<ubotu> New bug: #136592 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switch "mouse click" switch does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136592
<gnomefreak> crimsun: ive been looking for the script that we had to get info before filing a bug
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: I've got an automated script for bug-hunting, was discussing it with bdmurray last night. You're welcome to use it if you want to. http://alexandros.tjworld.net/acc (do ./acc -h to see options,  but for a regular run do ./acc -k) -k will retain the collected files in the /tmp/dir
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: ty if what i did doesnt work ill look at it
<gnomefreak> looks like its fixed :)
<gnomefreak> why do the setting keep getting reset with kernel updates :(
<IntuitiveNipple> which settings?
<gnomefreak> pc speaker settings in volume control
<IntuitiveNipple> Not sure - as far as I'm aware they're stored in gconf in Gnome
<gnomefreak> well if it happens next set of updates ill make sure to pinpoint what one and go from there
<ubotu> New bug: #136594 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird segfaults when reading mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136594
<ubotu> New bug: #136595 in acpi-support (main) "fans always on, unlikely temperature in acpi thermal_zone #5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136595
<ubotu> New bug: #136596 in fetchmail (main) "[Merge]  fetchmail 6.3.8-8ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136596
<ubotu> New bug: #136597 in gnome-voice-control (universe) "Impossible to activate voice recording in the applet under Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136597
<ubotu> New bug: #136598 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl on gutsy doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136598
<ubotu> New bug: #136599 in ubuntu "suspend to ram does not restore applications (gusty latest update)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136599
<ubotu> New bug: #136601 in alsa-utils (main) "alsa problems with nvidia ck804 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136601
<ubotu> New bug: #136600 in dpkg (main) "dpkg -e changes /tmp perms if extracting to /tmp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136600
<ubotu> New bug: #136603 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutsy]  suspend light flashing on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136603
<ubotu> New bug: #136604 in rhythmbox (main) "Autosuspend should be inhibited when music is streaming to others via DAAP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136604
<ubotu> New bug: #136606 in ubuntu "Installation  Gutsy Tribe,5,4,3, laptop-SAMSUNG R65" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136606
<ubotu> New bug: #136607 in ubuntu "Kubuntu System Menu Malformed URL for Storage Media" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136607
<ubotu> New bug: #136608 in totem (main) "[gusty Tribe5] Totem wrong subtitles synchronization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136608
<ubotu> New bug: #136609 in zoph (universe) "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync zoph (0.7.0.2-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136609
<ubotu> New bug: #136611 in totem (main) "Totem and Exaile doesn't play mp3 after Gusty update 31 August" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136611
<ubotu> New bug: #130404 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130404
<ubotu> New bug: #136614 in gnome-games (main) "glChess has incorrect move time clock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136614
<ubotu> New bug: #136616 in ketchup (universe) "Duplicated entries in man page" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136616
<ubotu> New bug: #136617 in update-manager (main) "Update manager accesses renamed org.gnome.PowerManager DBus service" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136617
<ubotu> New bug: #136618 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[gutsy]  since xserver-xgl upgrade, vertical line artifacts being left behind" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136618
<ubotu> New bug: #136619 in ubufox (main) "[gusty]  ubufox brings oldish extensions to FF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136619
<ubotu> New bug: #136620 in ubuntu "boot could write in menu.lst which version of ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136620
<ubotu> New bug: #136621 in ubuntu "menu.lst is overwritten" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136621
<ubotu> New bug: #136623 in mozilla-firefox (main) "[gusty tribe 5]  wrong text size in Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136623
<ubotu> New bug: #136624 in ia32-libs (universe) "(gutsy amd64) libxdamage not in ia32-libs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136624
<ubotu> New bug: #136625 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "YUYV webcam not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136625
<ubotu> New bug: #136626 in mc (universe) "When the ftp session times out, mc reports: ftpfs: failed; nowhere to fallback to" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136626
<ubotu> New bug: #136627 in ubuntu "An USB Flash drive fails to mount after disconnect-reconnect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136627
<ubotu> New bug: #136628 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.10-rt does not include nvidia modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136628
<ubotu> New bug: #136629 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Back and Next Buttons in Thunderbird Don't Work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136629
<xtknight> Bug 136425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136425 in qt4-x11 "qtconfig-qt4 in Accessories?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136425
<xtknight> !info qt4-x11 gutsy
<ubotu> Package qt4-x11 does not exist in gutsy
<xtknight> !info qtconfig-qt4 gutsy
<ubotu> Package qtconfig-qt4 does not exist in gutsy
<xtknight> !info qt4-qtconfig gutsy
<ubotu> qt4-qtconfig: Qt 4 configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 89 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #136630 in language-pack-cs (main) "Poloky hlavnho menu, plochy a jejich popisky" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136630
<ubotu> New bug: #136631 in mono (main) "Properties missing in WebRequest class" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136631
<ubotu> New bug: #136632 in lyx (universe) "lyx  1.5  extremely slow on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136632
<ubotu> New bug: #136633 in language-pack-cs (main) "Peklad nastaven vzhledu u GG 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136633
<ubotu> New bug: #136634 in debmirror (universe) "Unable to download packages using Gutsy debmirror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136634
<ubotu> New bug: #136635 in language-pack-cs (main) "Aplikace Pidat/Odstranit aplikace u GG 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136635
<nanley> hi everyone, right now i'm triaging migration-assistant and ubiquity bugs
<nanley> discuss?
<ubotu> New bug: #136636 in compiz (main) "compiz-kde broken dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136636
<nanley> anyone here?
<ScottK> Sort of.
<ScottK> Dive in and triage.  Ask questions if you have them.
<nanley> alright I've got a question...
<ScottK> Someone is usually around to answer.
<ScottK> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nanley> If ubiquity fails at the migration assistant, can i triage those bugs to migration assistant or should i leave them in ubiquity
<ScottK> I'm not sure.   Maybe someone else will know.
<nanley> Alright, i'm a noob to this..
<ubotu> New bug: #136637 in ubuntu "apparmor reinitializes caps late in boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136637
<nanley> If ubiquity fails at the migration assistant, can i triage those bugs to migration assistant or should i leave them in ubiquity?
<IntuitiveNipple> nanley: Maybe both until the underlying reason is determined?
<crimsun> gnomefreak: it's mirrored on my LUG Web site (http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh)
<ubotu> New bug: #136638 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System monitor shows 2 cpu's" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136638
<defendguin> i was looking for some assistance with bug #122979,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122979 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[aiglx] [intel] [r300]  Video playback is buggy under Compiz" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122979
<defendguin> I have attached a backtrace if anyone is interested
<ubotu> New bug: #136639 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher option for number of workspaces, not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136639
<defendguin> if i set my driver to i810 then Xv video playback works perfectly
<defendguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/122979    this bug hasn't been assigned to anyone as of yet.   who should it be assigned to?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122979 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[aiglx] [intel] [r300]  Video playback is buggy under Compiz" [High,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #136641 in mono "Mono: Exception attempting to join IPv6 multicast group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136641
<ubotu> New bug: #136642 in ubuntu "system crash on logout dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136642
<ubotu> New bug: #136643 in mono "Mono: System.Net.Sockets.SocketOptionName 0xe is not supported at IPv6 level" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136643
<ubotu> New bug: #136646 in cupsys (main) "cups tries to write to system password files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136646
<ubotu> New bug: #136647 in kde4base (universe) "kde4base-dev doesn't install on Ubuntu Feisty 64 bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136647
<ubotu> New bug: #136648 in compiz (main) "gnome appearance manager doesn't recognize enabled 3d acceleration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136648
<ubotu> New bug: #136649 in boost (main) ""Build-Depends: libboost-python-dev" not sufficient to build boost Python code" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136649
<ubotu> New bug: #136650 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  nvidia driver 100.14.11 performances halved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136650
<ubotu> New bug: #136651 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Ganeti" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136651
<ubotu> New bug: #136652 in ubuntu "failed to start x-server after gg_t-5 install "failed to load nvidia"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136652
<ubotu> New bug: #136653 in emacs22 (main) "emacs22 does not install (upgrade) properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136653
<ubotu> New bug: #136654 in ubuntu "ftp transfering by KFTPGraber & kasablanca shutdown program, filezilla is closing the system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136654
<ubotu> New bug: #136655 in language-pack-cs (main) "Sprvce nesvobodnch ovlada GG 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136655
<ubotu> New bug: #136656 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nstroje pro s GG 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136656
<ubotu> New bug: #136657 in gnome-keyring (main) "Support configuration by debconf in libpam-keyring" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136657
<ubotu> New bug: #136660 in notification-daemon (main) "Patch to improve shaping and border rendering in uncomposited environment; add RGBA support for composited" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136660
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-02
<ubotu> New bug: #136662 in ubuntu "[feisty]  No sound after being back from hibernation  on the HP NC6000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136662
<ubotu> New bug: #136663 in language-pack-cs (main) "Open a save dialog v Gnome  u GG 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136663
<ubotu> New bug: #136664 in language-pack-cs (main) "Terminal server client u GG 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136664
<ubotu> New bug: #136665 in ubuntu "Installer not navigable from keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136665
<ubotu> New bug: #136666 in totem (main) "Truncated Spanish strings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136666
<ubotu> New bug: #136667 in ubuntu "rubrica 7.10 problem in adding to gnome desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136667
<ubotu> New bug: #136668 in language-pack-cs (main) "Sledovn vyuit pevnho disku  u GG 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136668
<ubotu> New bug: #136670 in compiz (main) "Frames for windows that are in the process of closing/minimising change their style to inactive; looks like an unwanted flickering effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136670
<ubotu> New bug: #136671 in gxine (main) "gxine doesn't play file from my netwrk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136671
<ubotu> New bug: #136672 in language-pack-gnome-es (main) "Wrong Spanish translation for "Printing" menu entry in System->Administration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136672
<ubotu> New bug: #136673 in language-pack-cs (main) "Pidgin v GG 7.10 Tribe 5 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136673
<gnomefreak> crimsun: the problem was one of the updates in the last week or 2 muted my PC speaker inside volume control
<RAOF> How would I go about debugging trackerd?  It reporoducibly segfaults somewhere in it's indexing of my $HOME + emails.  I've installed all the tracker related dbgsym packages, but the apport & gdb backtraces consist of a stack of 80 or so ??s, and valgrind SIGILLs when I tried to run it against trackerd.
<RAOF> Are there any other options on the debugging front?
<ubotu> New bug: #136676 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance does not close if no battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136676
<ubotu> New bug: #136677 in lvm2 (main) "pvmove likely broken on 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136677
<ubotu> New bug: #136678 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Cannot write DVD's with K3B or Nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136678
<ubotu> New bug: #136680 in human-icon-theme (main) ""Cancel" icon needed; current one now inherited from gnome-icon-theme clashes with our own process-stop icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136680
<ubotu> New bug: #136681 in gnome-ppp (universe) "Not enough options to allow some modems to work / hard-coded values not always usable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136681
<ubotu> New bug: #136683 in ubuntu "SYBA PCI SATA Controller generating errors on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136683
<ubotu> New bug: #136684 in file-roller (main) "ask-password.glade is missing (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136684
<ubotu> New bug: #136685 in ubuntu "Download server tests can't be properly canceled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136685
<blueyed> There's a security issue with postfix-policyd, see bug 132088.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132088 in postfix-policyd "[Sync request]  Sync postfix-policyd (1.80-2.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132088
<blueyed> I cannot set a "sub-bug" for Feisty, requesting a sync.
<blueyed> There's also bug 91607, which will cause upgrades to fail..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91607 in postfix-policyd "postfix-policyd init script doesn't behave" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91607
<blueyed> What do you suggest? :] 
<Fujitsu> blueyed: I'd suggest filing a bug about the security issue, nominating it for Feisty, Gutsy, and any other affected releases, and pointing me at it to approve the tasks.
<Fujitsu> That's a sync bug, so isn't ideal for tracking the issue.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix-policyd/+bug/136687
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136687 in postfix-policyd "buffer overflow in w_read function (possible DoS and execution of arbitary code)" [Undecided,New] 
<Fujitsu> blueyed: Which releases does it affect?
<blueyed> Feisty at least. Probably before, I'll check it.
<Fujitsu> Just Feisty+Gutsy?
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<blueyed> Gutsy is fixed.
<Fujitsu> Yep, but it's still good to show that, so I'll create a task..
<blueyed> Fujitsu: how have you created the tasks?
<Fujitsu> blueyed: The `Nominate for release' link in the Actions portlet.
<Fujitsu> I am a member of ~ubuntu-dev, so I can create them without approval.
<blueyed> ah.. I see.. "nominated for release" gets approved to a task.
<blueyed> that wasn't obvious to me.. :)
<blueyed> edgy and dapper have older releases. I don't know, if they are affected..
<Fujitsu> You might want to check that.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: yes, I'll try.
<blueyed> Now the bug has gone in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix-policyd - because the status is tracked in gutsy and this is "fix released"?
<ubotu> New bug: #136686 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Firefox Human theme needs a resync with human-icon-theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136686
<Fujitsu> blueyed: That's correct.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: any version before 1.81 (upstream) is affected.
<Fujitsu> There might be a lower boundary... the dud code had to be added at some point. I'll add Dapper/Edgy tasks as well, but you should check for the vulnerable code in those two too.
<blueyed> Here is the fix, at least: http://svn.linuxrulz.org/WebSVN/diff.php?repname=Policyd&path=%2Ftrunk%2Fsockets.c&rev=4&sc=0
<Fujitsu> Oh good, nice and small :)
<Fujitsu> If you're brave, you can prepare a fix for Feisty using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures
<ubotu> New bug: #136687 in postfix-policyd (universe) "buffer overflow in w_read function (possible DoS and execution of arbitary code)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136687
<blueyed> For Feisty, a sync would be the easiest, wouldn't it?
<Fujitsu> No.
<blueyed> But as I've stated in the bug itself, upgrade (at least for feisty and gutsy) seems to be broken.
<Fujitsu> We can't sync to Feisty, and we need to use proper versioning.
<blueyed> ok. makes sense.. :)
<Fujitsu> You'll need to create a new 1.80-2.1ubuntu0.1 for Feisty, containing just changelog and that security patch diffs... and perhaps a very carefully tested patch to get upgrades working, though that's really bad.
<blueyed> I'm not sure how to get upgrades working.
<blueyed> dh_installinit seems to mess things up, but I'm not much into packaging yet..
<blueyed> See the bug about this..
<Fujitsu> I can't imagine dh_installinit would be doing anything wrong...
<blueyed> It calls "start", whereas it should call "restart" IMHO in "postinst".
<blueyed> start fails, because it is already running, which seems to be bad, too.
<blueyed> but in fact, a restart is needed.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: there's no patch system used yet. Should I apply the patch inline?
<blueyed> It's not just the url I've posted above. But tiny nonetheless.
<Fujitsu> In this case you should probably apply it inline.
<Fujitsu> The diff must be absolutely minimal.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: I've just removed a version change. Should I remove the added Copyright, too? Probably not, or?
<Fujitsu> Argh... hm... you probably need to keep that.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: should I add the CVE to the changelog? It's not confirmed though.
<blueyed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/cve/2007-3791
<Fujitsu> blueyed: Does that OOPS for you? I think I might not have permissions over one of the bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #136688 in ubuntu "suspend works on tribe 5, fails with updates since then, vaio TZ190N" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136688
<blueyed> The URL above does not OOPs for me..
<blueyed> There's only 132088 and 136687 linked.
<Fujitsu> bug 132088
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132088 in postfix-policyd "[Sync request]  Sync postfix-policyd (1.80-2.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132088
<Fujitsu> bug 136687
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136687 in postfix-policyd "buffer overflow in w_read function (possible DoS and execution of arbitary code)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136687
<Fujitsu> Hm, they're both public... I guess I'll wait for a response on the bug I filed about it.
<blueyed> Bugs all around :)
<blueyed> Should I link the CVE?
<blueyed> In the changelog I mean
<Fujitsu> I think so.
<Fujitsu> (I can see that page if I'm not logged in... how very strange)
<blueyed> Is the "pocket" feisty-proposed or feisty-security?
<Fujitsu> feisty-security
<Fujitsu> -proposed is only for -updates.
<blueyed> Can someone help with the dh_installinit problem? (bug 91607)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91607 in postfix-policyd "postfix-policyd init script doesn't behave" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91607
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone else noticed that the list of your subscribed bugs sometimes misses off bugs you're subscribed to?
* IntuitiveNipple slaps self... it does help to check the Advanced Options and notice that by default "Fix Committed" aren't reported :)
<defendguin> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, I've got say, when clicking the link in the Action portlet it isn't that obvious it's going to exclude some... I was getting all fired up to report a bug too :p
<ubotu> New bug: #136690 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BIOS reset after restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136690
<ubotu> New bug: #136691 in example-content (main) "No default application for LibriVox example content" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136691
<Fujitsu> blueyed: You want to use the (LP: #XXXXXX) syntax in the changelog at the end of the main line, rather than a separate bit as a Reference.
<blueyed> thanks for the feedback, fixed.
<ubotu> New bug: #136692 in ubuntu "Sound doesnt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136692
<ubotu> New bug: #136693 in ubuntu "Laptop brightness on battery power doesnt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136693
<ubotu> New bug: #136695 in dolphin (main) "Cutting and pasting files with Dolphin does not work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136695
<ubotu> New bug: #136696 in evolution (main) "Attachment name URL escaped when it shouldn't be" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136696
<ubotu> New bug: #133973 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133973
<ubotu> New bug: #135897 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135897
<ubotu> New bug: #136697 in amule (universe) "amule crash when updating servers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136697
<crimsun> gnomefreak: that's not an update issue; some application didn't cope properly.  Enable all the mixer elements in the volume applet, then adjust them (probably Surround if it's available)
<Hobbsee> crimsun!
<crimsun> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #136698 in ubuntu "grub install  fails with cann't read stage1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136698
<ubotu> New bug: #136700 in ubuntu "[gutsy] system too slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136700
<ubotu> New bug: #134676 in kdebase (main) "kwin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134676
<ubotu> New bug: #136702 in nautilus (main) "nautilus 'replace file' dialog box could give more information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136702
<ubotu> New bug: #136704 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  totem time resets to zero when playing mpg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136704
<ubotu> New bug: #136705 in ubuntu "Normal Effects / Extra Effects bug on display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136705
<Corvock> I can't get Tribe 5 to install onto my laptop, tried x64 desktop/alt and i386 desktop/alt .. I never get to the GUI ... What is a good starting point to provide useful information?
<ubotu> New bug: #134574 in ubuntu "Gutsy Install problem" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134574
<ubotu> New bug: #136706 in evince (main) "very bad rendering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136706
<ubotu> New bug: #136707 in wvdial (main) "wvdial  1.58-1.2ubuntu2 (gutsy) breaks gnome ppp dialog hang authenticating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136707
<ubotu> New bug: #136708 in balsa (universe) "balsa leave mail on pop server for x days" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136708
<ubotu> New bug: #136709 in ubuntu "Install - Tribe 5 CD's won't get to install GUI or Text based, x64 or i386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136709
<ubotu> New bug: #136710 in ubuntu "Request for Virtual Box OSE packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136710
<ubotu> New bug: #136711 in nautilus (main) "Show Hidden Files broken in common dialogs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136711
<ubotu> New bug: #136712 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes as soon as I visit a specific website" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136712
<ubotu> New bug: #136713 in rhythmbox (main) "[regression]  rhythmbox clicking in mp3 playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136713
<ubotu> New bug: #136714 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus should be able to parse .lnk files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136714
<xtknight> !info warsow gutsy
<ubotu> warsow: A comic-style fast-paced 3D ego-shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.31.dfsg-6 (gutsy), package size 828 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #136715 in warsow (multiverse) "warsow-0.31* is outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136715
<ubotu> New bug: #136716 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new 100.14.11-prevents compiz from working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136716
<ubotu> New bug: #136717 in lastfmsubmitd (universe) "logrotate script freezes anacron" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136717
<ubotu> New bug: #136718 in amarok (main) "Amorak does not warn when codecs not loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136718
<ubotu> New bug: #136719 in sqlalchemy (universe) "sqlalchemy reports (not installed) for version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136719
<ubotu> New bug: #136720 in unattended-upgrades (main) "does not send mail despite Unattended-Upgrade::Mail set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136720
<ubotu> New bug: #136722 in cupsys (main) "HP LaserJet 1000 not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136722
<ubotu> New bug: #136725 in wpasupplicant (main) "[Gutsy]  wpa_supplicant "freezes" few seconds connection on iwl4965" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136725
<ubotu> New bug: #136723 in alsa-driver (main) "I have no sound with a Travelmate 6291" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136723
<ubotu> New bug: #136727 in adept (main) "package need reinstalled can not find archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136727
<ubotu> New bug: #136729 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "My graphic card has no more acceleration 3D" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136729
<ubotu> New bug: #136730 in tracker (main) "Can't translate tracker from rosetta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136730
<ubotu> New bug: #136733 in firefox (main) "curtain menu visualizzation erron on www.st.com" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136733
<ubotu> New bug: #136734 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client fails on /etc/kernel/postinst.d/ltsp-update-kernels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136734
<ubotu> New bug: #136735 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Turning on any desktop effects disables "Focus Follow Mouse"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136735
<ubotu> New bug: #136736 in ubuntu "errors in uninstall install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136736
<Hobbsee> yay, what nutters.
<ubotu> New bug: #136737 in hal (main) "User-friendly selection of suspend method" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136737
<ubotu> New bug: #136739 in dillo (universe) "Crash on m.gmail.com: file nav.c: line 121 (Nav_stack_remove): assertion `dd != NULL && idx >=0 && idx < sz' failed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136739
<ubotu> New bug: #136540 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136540
<ubotu> New bug: #136740 in ubuntu "Eye of Gnome displays images in incorrect order" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136740
<ubotu> New bug: #136745 in acpi-support (main) "Lenovo T61: acpi-support upgrade from 0.96 to 0.98 broke suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136745
<ubotu> New bug: #136746 in ubuntu "restricted drivers manager installs wrong driver for nx7300gt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136746
<ubotu> New bug: #136750 in alsa-lib (main) "gutsy upgrade tells me to run a command which fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136750
<ubotu> New bug: #136751 in ubuntu "live system not booting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136751
<ubotu> New bug: #136752 in timidity (universe) "FTBFS on lpia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136752
<ubotu> New bug: #136753 in ubuntu "[gutsy regression]  hardware volume switch doesn't work (hp dv8220ea)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136753
<ubotu> New bug: #136755 in console-data (universe) "FTBFS on lpia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136755
<ubotu> New bug: #136757 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Duplicated entries in places menu." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136757
<ubotu> New bug: #136759 in nautilus (main) "permissons denied on external HD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136759
<ubotu> New bug: #136760 in cryptsetup (universe) "luks: Asking for password (5 times!) for a noauto partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136760
<ubotu> New bug: #136761 in firefox (main) "Cannot open some website......" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136761
<ubotu> New bug: #136762 in ubuntu "Kernel panic on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136762
<ubotu> New bug: #136763 in ubuntu "Cdrom I/O Error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136763
<ubotu> New bug: #136764 in ubuntu "NVIDIA X driver not used on A8S-X motherboard. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136764
<ubotu> New bug: #136765 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  NtEd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136765
<ubotu> New bug: #136766 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel occasionaly creates "double" icons, screenshot attached" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136766
<ubotu> New bug: #136767 in apt (main) "apt-get does not correctly close its "progress monitoring" filedescriptor when invoking postinst scripts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136767
<ubotu> New bug: #136768 in ubuntu "Can't compile with -m32 on Gutsy Tribe 5 AMD64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136768
<ubotu> New bug: #136769 in ubuntu "Package ttf-opensymbol fails to update through update manager on default 7.04 install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136769
<ubotu> New bug: #136770 in rsh-redone (universe) "Sync rsh-redone 81-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136770
<ubotu> New bug: #136774 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "Suspend and hibernate on a ASUS A6K-Q014H on Gutsy (and it is not glorious but better than feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136774
<ubotu> New bug: #136773 in libnss-ldap (universe) "tls_cacertdir causes long hang" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136773
<ubotu> New bug: #136775 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash very often (non flash pages)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136775
<ubotu> New bug: #136776 in evolution (main) "La lnea organizacin en contactos es demasiado pequea y  los nombres de organizacin no se leen correctamente." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136776
<ubotu> New bug: #136777 in gnome-power-manager (main) "auto hibernate / auto shutdown doesn't work when battery power is critical or the battery is totally empty before" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136777
<ubotu> New bug: #136778 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Emesene" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136778
<ubotu> New bug: #136779 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Xorg driver intel freeze the console when switching from X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136779
<ubotu> New bug: #136783 in ubuntu "not using whole widescreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136783
<ubotu> New bug: #136784 in gdm (main) "X crashes and returns to log-in when starting certain games" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136784
<ryanakca> how can I remove an upstream bug link?
<ubotu> New bug: #136786 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "GPM console - TouchPad lost sync at byte 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136786
<ubotu> New bug: #136788 in dpkg (main) "add remove apps error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136788
<ubotu> New bug: #136789 in compizconfig-python (universe) "ccsm crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136789
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #136791 in xsane (main) "xsane crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136791
<ubotu> New bug: #136792 in ubuntu "NPFU exception for virtualbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136792
<ubotu> New bug: #136793 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ristretto" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136793
<ubotu> New bug: #136794 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136794
<ubotu> New bug: #136795 in gnochm (universe) "don't show icon in application menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136795
<ubotu> New bug: #136796 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "some mp3 with gstreamer deliver "Internal data flow error"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136796
<ubotu> New bug: #136797 in ubuntu "Update manager prob" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136797
<ubotu> New bug: #136798 in gnuplot (universe) "multi-line command line editing is not possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136798
<ubotu> New bug: #136799 in ubuntu "kde: powertop says restarting kdesktop, kwin, kicker saves ~3 wakeups/second" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136799
<ubotu> New bug: #136800 in ubuntu "Wish: Add KDS Visual Sensation Monirors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136800
<ubotu> New bug: #136801 in totem (main) "Open a MP3 -> totem crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136801
<ubotu> New bug: #136802 in gxine (main) "Missing dependency for gxine in Gutsy Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136802
<ubotu> New bug: #136803 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird download all old messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136803
<ubotu> New bug: #136804 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid not correctly detecting nforce raid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136804
<ubotu> New bug: #136805 in ubuntu "firefox crash when latex-xft-fonts was removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136805
<ubotu> New bug: #136807 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  Tribe-5 64-bit LiveCD failure report for Sony Vaio VGN-FE41Z" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136807
<ubotu> New bug: #136808 in openoffice.org (main) "mod decimal input value in DB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136808
<ubotu> New bug: #136809 in ubuntu "my speakers on my laptop aren't working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136809
<ubotu> New bug: #136810 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "snd-hda-intel - Lenovo N100, headphones does not mute speakers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136810
<ubotu> New bug: #136811 in xenman (universe) "xenman: cannot import name ServerProxy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136811
<ubotu> New bug: #136812 in ubuntu "gutsy upgrade broke keyboard layout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136812
<ubotu> New bug: #136813 in gnome-control-center (main) "(Gutsy) help button does not work in gnome-appearance-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136813
<ubotu> New bug: #136814 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper invalid buffer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136814
<ubotu> New bug: #136815 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 5, black screen on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136815
<ubotu> New bug: #136816 in rhythmbox (main) "doesn't add songs to ipod anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136816
<ubotu> New bug: #136820 in ubuntu "Display doesn't go to sleep when screensaver is activated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136820
<ubotu> New bug: #136821 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "(Gutsy) gnome-compiz-preferences and gnome-appearance-properties do not work well" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136821
<ubotu> New bug: #136822 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "One broken USB storage device can hang the entire USB subsystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136822
<ubotu> New bug: #136823 in xen-tools (universe) "xen-create-image installs debian " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136823
<ubotu> New bug: #136825 in openoffice.org (main) ""Currency" Formatted Cells that are in decimal form change to a whole number when entered into the cell." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136825
<ubotu> New bug: #136827 in debian-installer (main) "Gutsy assigns different logical partition numbers than did feisty in existing extended partitions, which could lead to data loss during upgrade." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136827
<ubotu> New bug: #136828 in ubuntu "encrypted mmc not closed correctly on suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136828
<ubotu> New bug: #136830 in ubuntu "pvcreate not locating drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136830
<ubotu> New bug: #136833 in kdepim (main) "kontact crashes while email account does not support the UIDL command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136833
<ubotu> New bug: #136834 in evolution (main) "ctr-y does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136834
<ubotu> New bug: #136835 in smartmontools (main) "smartd says "not capable of SMART self-check" while smartctl works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136835
<ubotu> New bug: #136837 in gnome-applets (main) "Mixer applet randomly decides to consider my SoundBlaster Live 5.1 to be "muted" when changing volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136837
<ubotu> New bug: #136836 in ubuntu "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) is not working on Gusty Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136836
<ubotu> New bug: #136838 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "wrong nvidia kernel module (7185 instead of 100.11.14) loads at boot time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136838
<ubotu> New bug: #136839 in partman-partitioning (main) "confusing partition manager ui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136839
<ubotu> New bug: #136840 in yaird (universe) "Please sync yaird (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136840
<ubotu> New bug: #136842 in apparmor (main) "apparmor profiles into application packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136842
<ubotu> New bug: #136843 in wmfishtime (universe) "Please sync wmfishtime (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136843
<ubotu> New bug: #136844 in fretsonfire (universe) "FretsOnFire.py crashed with ArgumentError in SetViewport()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136844
<ubotu> New bug: #136845 in hal (main) "HAL is marking all of my external volumes with volume.ignore = true; gnome-volume-manager refuses to see them" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136845
<ubotu> New bug: #136847 in missingpy (universe) "FTBFS: unmet dependency for ghc6 << 6.6-999" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136847
<ubotu> New bug: #136848 in gedit (main) "launchpad integration installed multiple times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136848
<ubotu> New bug: #136850 in mplayer (multiverse) "[PATCH]  Add locking in PulseAudio driver to fix dual core deadlock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136850
<ubotu> New bug: #136852 in module-assistant (universe) "lists madwifi but cannot build the module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136852
<ubotu> New bug: #136853 in xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion (main) "[Gutsy]  multiple regressions since Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136853
<ubotu> New bug: #136854 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Aurora GTK Engine/Theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136854
<ubotu> New bug: #42948 in casper "Obscure langpacks are automatically installed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42948
<ubotu> New bug: #136855 in gnucash (universe) "GnuCash in Gutsy is out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136855
<ubotu> New bug: #136856 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes randomly when using directory plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136856
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-25
<maco> crimsun and i can't get launchpad to display bugs where field.importance=Unknown always no matches on the search (he says 1 result if he tells it to show duplicates)...anyone else seeing that?
<hggdh> maco,can you paste your URL lhere?
<crimsun> (maco and I are being kicked out of a cafe, but we'll be back shortly)
<maco> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.importance=Unknown <-- manually
<maco> from "advanced search" --> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNKNOWN&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.t
<maco> brb
<hggdh> maco, you are running edge.launchpad.net
<hggdh> but same thing on launchpad.net
<maco> back
<hggdh> maco, I cannot find any bug with Importance "Unknown"
<maco> but they should exist...right?
<hggdh> not really...
<hggdh> when a bug is opened, it comes in as Undecided
<maco> doh
<hggdh> Unkown would have to be explicitly set
<maco> wait but what about the thing from the advanced search?
<maco> i clicked the OH
<maco> sorry, i'm being dumb
<hggdh> the find from advanced search allows you to select some specific thingies you want to search on
<hggdh> s/find/thing/
<hggdh> ther may, or may not, be bugs with the selected values
<maco> right i didnt read well enough and i clicked the first capital U... importance in the advanced search, which was the problem
<maco> im sorry
<hggdh> no problem
<maco> guess i need not to think of it as the "capital U importance" :P
<maco> can someone with bug-control rights please mark this wishlist? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/71314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 71314 in synaptic "GUI useability might benefit from a horizontal design rather than vertical" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> maco: done
<maco> Hobbsee: thanks
<hggdh> Hobbsee, I guess we collided. I also marked it triaged
<Hobbsee> hggdh: probably
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/19749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19749 in ubiquity "SATA HDD not recognized during Breezy Colony 4 install or Dapper Flight 3 or Edgy Eft or Feisty Fawn" [High,Confirmed]
<maco> that one is fixed in Hardy, but i can't change its status because i'm not on bug control
<maco> can someone please get it?
<RAOF> maco: You can always change the status?
<maco> RAOF: nope
<maco> it says im not the maintainer or bug owner and that i am thus not allowed
<maco> ive seen crimsun do it on ones where i couldn't do it though, and i think the only difference is that he's on bug control
<RAOF> To change the priority, but you should be able to change the status.
<maco> nope
<maco> You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of initramfs-tools (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status.
<Hobbsee> maco: are you logged in?
<hggdh> maco, you *are* logged in to LP, right?
<maco> :-/ i *was*
<hggdh> LOL
<maco> doh
<maco> im blaming that thing where edge and not-edge dont share cookies and then you sometimes have to login twice
<hggdh> yes, probable
<pwnguin> i wish people were a bit less clueless about triaging bugs. when someone reports a kernel team member's ppa fixes a suspend problem, that is not information we want to discard!
<maco> i certainly wouldn't have any idea that someone was a kernel team member, though i might recognize a name as someone who is important to the project
<pwnguin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stefan-bader-canonical/ubuntu hardy main
<pwnguin> there's a keyword in there that suggests maybe this ppa isn't quite unofficial
<crimsun> it is unofficial.
<crimsun> the definitive, authoritative archive is not a PPA.
<persia> All PPAs are inherently unofficial.  Even PPAs by well known developers, as otherwise they wouldn't have put it in a PPA.
<pwnguin> its also common to place kernel fixes in a ppa specifically to deploy proposed fixes
<persia> pwnguin: Possibly, but that in no way makes it official.  Often the patches prepared as such are not fit for the official kernel for various reasons.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: that does require clue, and bug traigers for the most part, arent' getting trained in it.
<pwnguin> persia: the question is why official matters when fixing bugs
<persia> pwnguin: A bug is not fixed until the fix is released officially.  Separately, it hardly matters where a patch can be found when finding a solution, but patches from PPAs tend to be frustrating to extract due to the variety of ways they can be applied.
<persia> In most cases, a patch to the bug is preferred, and in the specific case of the Ubuntu kernel, a pointer to a git tree is preferred (and the named developer has such a tree)
<pwnguin> this is all much better information to provide than what I saw =(
<pwnguin> i wish it was easier to follow the trail from ppa to source
<persia> That's inherently tricky based on the implementation of PPAs (and perhaps based on the very nature of PPAs).
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> How come I'm seeing Bug Buddy? I thought we killed that in favour of Apport
<pedro_> hello folks
<dholbach> sbeattie: somebody told me they wanted to run a session with you at Ubuntu Developer Week - is that still planned?
<bddebian> Boo
<bcurtiswx> bug 260739 , since im new to bug traige.  im j/w since the bug is confirmed is there anything else as a triager that I need to do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260739 in synaptic "[8.10] synaptic eats CPU when i use quick search" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260739
<bcurtiswx> and apparently i can't type triage correctly twice :-X
<pedro_> bcurtiswx: do you have permissions to set the importance?
<pedro_> bcurtiswx: i can reproduce it here
<bdrung> bcurtiswx: which version of synaptic do you use?
<bcurtiswx> pedro_ I do not, I am semi-new to triage and am waiting for a while until i apply to the ubuntu community
<pedro_> bcurtiswx: alright, can you assign it to mvo then? I'll set the importance for you
<bcurtiswx> pedro_ 0.62.1ubuntu8
<bcurtiswx> mvo? sorry if thats a dumb question
<pedro_> bcurtiswx: michael vogt, the maintainer
<pedro_> yeah i use the same version here
<bdrung> before setting to triaged, why cannot you, bcurtiswx, reproduce this bug?
<iqson716> 8.10 does not restart
<bcurtiswx> i can, i just didn't have the necessary steps to reproduce.. should i make note of this in there?
<bdrung> iqson716: its a know bug
<bdrung> with 1000 of duplicates
<bdrung> bcurtiswx: yes
<iqson716> bdrung: solved?
<bdrung> iqson716: not yet. have a look at bug #250506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in consolekit "shutdown and restart act as logout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<bcurtiswx> pedro_ i've assigned to mvo.
<bcurtiswx> pedro_ thank you for your help
<pedro_> bcurtiswx: thanks you
<snadge> im presuming theres a bug number for firefox 3.0.1 crashing repeatedly because of flash?
<snadge> i dont know much about this subject other than its only really just started to irritate me, and im sure this is a non unique problem
<Hobbsee> snadge: do you have libflashsupport installed? (and hvea i asked you that before?)
<snadge> i have heard that this is apparently a problem in firefox, and that it has been fixed in their svn
<snadge> i will check
<snadge> how do i show which version is installed?
<Hobbsee> apt-cache policy
<snadge> 1.9-0ubuntu2~hardy1+really0ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> remove it - it causes crashes.
<Hobbsee> (among other things)
<snadge> that blows.. does flash still work afterwards or not?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<snadge> ok this must be the same for my hardy system at work then
<snadge> Hobbsee: it was installed on my work pc as well.. why? :P
<Hobbsee> no idea
<snadge> where does it come from.. looks like from hardy-backports
<Hobbsee> was probably a dep of something
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'd say so
<Hobbsee> i dont' think it's been a problem prior to hardy / intrepid.
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<snadge> nasty.. thanks for that, what an ass saver.. cheers :P
<Hew> Could someone take a quick look at this valgrind log and let me know if it's any good (so I can mark the bug triaged)? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17060867/valgrind.log
<iqson716> I can't lunck to tty#
<iqson716> **launch
<iqson716> lunch** :-p
<Hew> Anyone able to look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17060867/valgrind.log ? Just to make sure debug symbols are there, and that it actually caught an error. It looks ok to me, but I'm not too sure what I'm looking for.
<mcas> hi i need some help with  bug 261155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261155 in ubuntu "it doesn't intall in any way's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261155
<mcas> and bug 261154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261154 in ubuntu "it doesn't intall in any  (dup-of: 261155)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261154
<mcas> ah ok someone was faster :-)
<hggdh> Hew, you can look for unresolved symbols -- they will be shown as at 0x....... ???
<hggdh> if you see the ???, then this points to an unresolved symbol. It may, or may not, be important.
<Hew> hggdh: Yes, there are some pairs of ???, but it doesn't have the (in *.so/*.c) that the rest do. Does this mean these are unresolvable?
<LaserJock> bdrung: available?
<bdrung> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> bdrung: aweseom
<LaserJock> I'm wanting to get matplotlib finished off
<LaserJock> bdrung: have you heard anything from Debian about getting the changes uploaded?
<bdrung> no
<bdrung> the mails are waiting in my incoming mail box. i will answer them this week.
<LaserJock> I was a tad confused by the changelog where it looked like you were using tkagg for the frontend, but then put python-gtk first in the Depends
<bdrung> hm
<bdmurray> pedro_: ping
<LaserJock> the emails I got from Sandro seem to indicate that maybe we should just use gtkagg as default add something in the Readme about some issues it has
<bdrung> good idea.
<LaserJock> bdrung: do you mind if handle the merge?
<bdrung> i or you?
<LaserJock> I, sorry
<bdrung> youre welcome
<pedro_> bdmurray: hello
<LaserJock> bdrung: k, thanks
<bdmurray> pedro_: Could you look at bug 257450 - the reporter has narrowed it down to a gnome package not allowing him to have a usable desktop anymore
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257450 in linux "Intrepid Ibex Alpha 3 20080812 updates freeze Thinkpad R31" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257450
<bdrung> LaserJock: the debdiff i appended to bug #246408 does not change anything that is related to the ubuntu default backend change.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246408 in matplotlib "Please merge matplotlib 0.98.3-3 from Debian/unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246408
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok, I'll take a look to it
<LaserJock> bdrung: ok
<bdmurray> pedro_: great, thanks!
<james_w> pedro_, bdmurray: are we confirmed to be immune to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=496125 ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 496125 in libxml2 "libxml2: security fix does double free / segfaults (breaks Gnome apps)" [Grave,Open]
<james_w> I was having a look yesterday, but I couldn't prove it
<james_w> I was assuming that as we hadn't had a huge problem with it we weren't affected though
<bdmurray> james_w: looking
<dholbach> bdmurray: what about some bug-related sessions at Ubuntu Developer Week? ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep ) - "Ask Our Bugmaster" or something like that? :-)
<bdmurray> dholbach: oh, I didn't realize it was so soon.
<dholbach> I mailed everybody weeks ago :)
<bdmurray> dholbach: I'll make sure we, the qa team, have some stuff there
<dholbach> "Ask Brian" or "Greasemonkey'ing Launchpad" or "pylpbugs hacks in 5 minutes"?
<bdmurray> dholbach: Yeah, I was thinking there are enough gm scripts that might be worth covering some
<dholbach> bdmurray: if you like to have a slot on the schedule just take it - if you'd prefer another one I'm sure we can find a way to swap one
<pedro_> james_w: seems so , i cannot reproduce the crash with the files pointed at the report
<pedro_> the gorillas and wasp ones
<dholbach> thanks a lot bdmurray - maybe one of your teammates has another great idea what they'd like to talk about :)
<dholbach> I'll clear out now - have a nice day and see you tomorrow
<bdmurray> james_w: I was thinking about querying the db for the part of the stack trace
<james_w> pedro_: good to know.
<bdmurray> Any ideas what to query for though?
<james_w> bdmurray: I'm not sure, sorry.
<james_w> xmlParseEntityDecl might catch something
<james_w> but I don't think it would catch all symptoms of this problem
<hggdh> Hew, sorry for the delay -- they may not be critical. You can add the valgrind run in, ,and wait for what a maintainer will say
<Hew> hggdh: Yea, I've triaged the issue, so no doubt someone will tell me off if it's not what they're looking for :P. Thanks for your response.
<bdmurray> james_w: still around?
<james_w> bdmurray: yup
<bdmurray> james_w: so I've a patch for that bzr logger issue in bug 260515, I was wondering what you think of it.  I've tested it and know it works, just curious if what I did seems best.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260515 in python-launchpad-bugs "odd message when running py-lp-b with bzr version 1.6rc3" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260515
<james_w> bdmurray: I'm not sure, sorry.
<james_w> I don't really understand the problem
<james_w> the patch won't break anything, but I don't really get why it works
<james_w> ah, I guess the file is opened on demand, so that should work as long as you never cause any warnings
<bdmurray> As I understand it bzrlib.trace tries to go to ~/.bzr.log, so by using be_quiet() messages will be surpressed unless it is something important
<bdmurray> s/go to/log to/
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> you might still want the enable_default_logging call, so that if something causes a warning it will be logged so you can see it
<bdmurray> That makes sense I'll do that too then, thanks!
<jcastro> pedro_: did you get my mail about that forums thread?
<pedro_> jcastro: the one that said Brian? :-P
<jcastro> pedro_: hah yeah. :D
<jcastro> pedro_: at the last minute I thought I might send it to you instead of him. It was early in the morning.
<bdmurray> well hmph
<pedro_> jcastro:  hah ok I'll have a look and let you know ;-)
<jcastro> bdmurray: if I would have written you you would have said "I wrote a script for that last weekend" and that wouldn't be fun
<bdmurray> heh
<pedro_> lol
<sbeattie> bdmurray: why would a bugwatch be a mailto: address? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/258543/+watch/45668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258543 in xfce4 "[8.04.1 i18n] bad translation in xubuntu menu ("eines" instead of "ferramentes")" [Low,Triaged]
<bdmurray> sbeattie: because they don't have a bts?
<sbeattie> does that do anything useful?
<bdmurray> Nope
<mr_pouit> sbeattie: because I forwarded the bug to an upstream translator
<bdmurray> It is a way of recording work done but Launchpad doesn't do anything special with it
<sbeattie> bdmurray: okay. then you might want to filter that out of your unlinked bug watches list.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: that'll be interesting thanks
<dupondje> mysql is broken in intrepid ?
<mEDEc> how is the latest RC of intrepid in terms of bugs and what not?
<dupondje> really bugged :P
<bdmurray> I'm having no issues with it
<mEDEc> well that's two contradictory statements :P
<jjesse> i'm running the latest w/ complete uupdates in vm w/ no problems
<jjesse> use it every day
<mEDEc> sweet
<mEDEc> from what i've read the improvements they're gonna implement are quite nice
<LaserJock> I wasn't aware we had an RC yet? :-)
<mEDEc> ah my bad
<mEDEc> alpha
<mEDEc> or whatever the terminology is
<LaserJock> I'm using Intrepid for every-day use but have a backup install "just in case" :-)
<dupondje> mysql got fucked here :s
<dupondje> for some reason :s
<dupondje> Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<dupondje> mysqld_safe[11053]: started
<dupondje> STOPPING server from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<dupondje> mysqld_safe[11059]: ended
<dupondje> shutdowns directly :s
<mEDEc> and has anyone tried the installation from usb?
<mEDEc> i did it in hardy heron, but the fstab got messed up somehow because of it, so the computer wouldn't mount cdroms once i got the system up and running
<mEDEc> really, who uses cdroms nowadays? if you have a computer without usb it's too old to use anyway :P
<LaserJock> pfft
 * LaserJock is still using floppies
<Ampelbein> LaserJock: me too. 5-1/4 ones make a cool decoration.
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> mine are used for data collection
<LaserJock> had to get an external floppy drive though because the newer machines don't have internal drives
<mEDEc> not to mention the fact that the floppies manufactured today suck quality-wise since nobody buys them anyway
<dupondje> can't even use mythtv anymore now mysql is fucked :(
<dupondje> 6 bug reports :s
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/260703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260703 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "Problem upgrading to mysql-server_5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/260298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260298 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "mysql-dfsg-5.0 fail to install" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/260264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260264 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "install of mysql-server and mysql-server-5.0 did not complete properly" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/210813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210813 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/237630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237630 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 - fails due to AppArmor" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/239144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239144 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/247795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247795 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "package mysql-server 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.2 failed to install/upgrade: Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dupondje> lol :D
<dupondje> something bugged
<LaserJock> dupondje: you can just do bug #<bug number>
<RAOF> dupondje: So why don't you go mark them all as duplicates (if they are, of course)? :)
<dupondje> because atm i'm searching how to fix it :)
<dupondje> cause its quite crap :s
<dupondje> marked duplicates :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/187442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187442 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Low,Triaged]
<dupondje> is there a ppa for mysql ?
<Pici> mysql is on launchpad
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> seems there is a newer version for mysql in repo's
<dupondje> but not for amd64
<dupondje> :s
<Ampelbein> ping tseliot
<tseliot> Ampelbein: yes?
<Ampelbein> tseliot: Regarding bug #260867, you set it to triaged for the nvidia-task. what should i do now about the xorg-task? don't we need more information?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260867 in xorg "Bad video signal after upgrading to Interpid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260867
<tseliot> Ampelbein: no, sorry, it's something we have to deal with but we haven't decided how yet
<tseliot> Ampelbein: you can mark it as invalid for xorg
<Ampelbein> tseliot: ok, thanks for the info.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/261066
<dupondje> check ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261066 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "mysql-server  5.0.67-0ubuntu1 not starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> solution @ end
<hggdh> dupondje, I have mysql and mysql-common at 5.0.67
<hggdh> hum, but just the meta [ackage
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> ftbfs?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-26
<Sveinung> Hello. I have found a bug that is fixed (by upstream, could not find upstream report) in Intrepid. It is currently marked new. Should I change its status, and in that case to what?
<hggdh> Sveinung, did you confirm current Intrepid version does not have the bug?
<Sveinung> yes
<hggdh> can you find a reference to what upstream fix solved it?
<hggdh> if you can, add it in as a comment, and state it is fixed for Intrepid; mark it fix released
<hggdh> Sveinung, if you cannot mark it fix released, ask here for someone with the necessary access to do it
<Sveinung> ok, thanks
<Sveinung> reference as in bugnumber?
<greg-g> Sveinung: upstream bug report link or changelog entry
<hggdh> yes, if you can find it. Otherwise, state it has been solved on unknown revision
<greg-g> right
<hggdh> Sveinung, BTW, thanks for helping
<Sveinung> you're welcome
<Sveinung> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shared-mime-info/+bug/204374 is this correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204374 in shared-mime-info "application/x-flash-video (.flv) should have a "video-x-generic" icon" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hggdh> Sveinung, correct. The only other thing that could be added is what version on Intrepid added the fix, but that is it, otherwise. Thank you for your help.
<Sveinung> thank you for helping me, too :)
<hggdh> :-) we are always glad to help, and even gladder to be helped ;-)
<bcurtiswx> whats the bug rss feed address? i can't find it :-X
<andresmujica> hey guys what's up
<andresmujica> i'm trying to consolidate all the mime-share-info bugs related to office 2007 and the mime types and icons.
<andresmujica> i thought that there were a lot of them but are a few really.
<andresmujica> but i've got a doubt
<andresmujica> should i consolidate the mime icon and the mime type bugs in one?  also the problem is fix released in one of the bugs but int
<andresmujica> also about the icons
<andresmujica> which would be the right package? human-icon-theme or gnome-icon-theme...
<dholbach> good morning
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: good morning. The bug jam happened a couple of weeks late. But it happened and we had fun! :-)
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: I think we should have bug jams all around the world all the time
<dholbach> and then concentrated global bug jams like twice a year
<dholbach> what do you think?
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: hehe I was just typing something similar :-)
<dholbach> great :-)
<tuxmaniac> actually such Local bug jams will enable the new folks to get used to 5-a-day, LP and other basics of triaging. The jams wouldnt be effective with the number of bugs triaged. But atleast we are increasing the contributor base who can come rally good later on during the global bug jams.
<dholbach> absolutely
<dholbach> that's why I'm going to try to set up regular jams in Berlin :)
<tuxmaniac> I found from the GBJ sessions we had online, that most of them want to do "something" and they are still unclear of the fact that even if they are not so thorough with the Ubuntu code base (which ofcourse no one is ;-)) they can take part. So that took most of the time in letting them know how one can contribute still by reproducing the "NEW" bugs and stuff
<dholbach> absolutely, it's the most common thing I hear... "but I'm not a developer"
<elmargol> i have bug #246081 any suggestions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246081 in compiz "Shift key not working with compiz as active window manager." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246081
<techno_freak> elmargol, shift key not working as in key combinations? if so, which key combinations and/or for what action?
<elmargol> techno_freak, I can write big letters...
<elmargol> ABC or ?:;
<techno_freak> hmm
<elmargol> can not
<dholbach> bdrung: I'm very happy with the CSS changes - it looks just great - the only thing that's broken is the import of scripts.xhtml in the handler
<dholbach> and I have no idea what's going wrong there
<dholbach> bdrung: also thanks for adding the anchors
<bdrung> dholbach: the import error is due a missing patch in sys.path. have a look at http://www.modpython.org/live/current/doc-html/pyapi-apmeth.html . i tried to use apache.import_module to fix it. to test i setup an apache, but my apache config does not work correctly. so i could not test it.
<dholbach> bdrung: I'll add a doc explaining how to set it up
 * dholbach has been very lazy about that
 * bdrung is tired.
<bdrung> dholbach: i have set it up according to the ubuntuusers wiki. the script crashes with "ImportError: No module named handler"
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> bdrung: check out if the guide you followed was similar to http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/doc
<bdrung> dholbach: using your doc works
<dholbach> bdrung: great
<dholbach> I'll take a break now - bbl
<bdrung> bbl?
<dholbach> be back later
<bdrung> ok
<dholbach> use wtf (bsdgames package) :))
<bdrung> dholbach: i have a fix for the import error :D
<Ampelbein> hi! regarding bug #203574 - it is status fix released, but according to changelog the fix was reverted. so i think "confirmed" is the correct status to set?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203574 in gnome-mount ""Eject" should eject the CD-ROM drive tray" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203574
<bdrung> dholbach: html does not allow you to put a list into a paragraph
<bdrung> wow, i have worked on 250 bug since 2008-06-16
<Ampelbein> bdrung: you can make that a +1 if you would please set bug 203574 to triaged (if you agree with my opinion) ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203574 in gnome-mount ""Eject" should eject the CD-ROM drive tray" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203574
<bdrung> Ampelbein: done. there were a fix, so it is triaged.
<Ampelbein> thanks.
<bdrung> you're welcome
<Ampelbein> Hi! Could some member of bug-control please check on bug #249073 ? I think it could be set to triaged/importance medium.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249073 in kdebase "Dolphin can't open SMB folders whose name contains an accent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249073
<james_w> Ampelbein: you have applied haven't you?
<Ampelbein> james_w: yes i did.
<james_w> good
<james_w> it's feature freeze this week, so I'm busy stuffing the last broken things in to Intrepid, but I'll review your application after that if you haven't been approved by then
<Ampelbein> thank you. no haste needed, as long as i can report bugs here in channel and request the changes ;-)
<bdrung> dholbach: i will notify you if i am ready with harvest
<dholbach> bdrung: thanks!
<bdrung> dholbach: currently i am tweaking the design
<dholbach> nice
<bdrung> more fighting than tweaking ;)
<bdrung> dholbach: finished
<bdrung> grab revision 107
<dholbach> bdrung: will check it ou in a bit, dealing with some other stuff right now - thanks a lot
<bdrung> you're welcome
<bdrung> dholbach: on my local installation the buttons "mark reviewed" have no effects
<bdrung> is it a configuration thing?
<dholbach> bdrung: it shouldn't
<dholbach> as long as the handler works that should work as well
<bdrung> can you then have a look at then handler when you review it?
<dholbach> will do
<bdrung> dholbach: how does "mark reviewed" work? i have branched your version and tested with my local server and it does not work too.
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buu
<bddebian> :)
<jpds> moo.
<bdrung> foo
<bdmurray> thekorn: your greasemonkey script looks neat
<bdmurray> thanks for adding the screenshot!
<thekorn> bdmurray, you are very fast :)
<bdmurray> thekorn: the karma suffix bit doesn't get added to the new comments though it seems, is that right?
<thekorn> i think it just depends on the order the gm scripts are loaded
<bdmurray> thekorn: probably
<thekorn> but I'm not totaly sure
<bdmurray> thekorn: have you looked at bug 259860 at all?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259860 in python-launchpad-bugs "Subject should not be required subject when adding a comment with python-launchpad-bugs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259860
<thekorn> damn, you commented on it, I somehow missed it,
<thekorn> looking at it *now*
<bdmurray> I think I've found the problem now, I'm just uncertain how to fix it.
<thekorn> wow, my gmail moves mails from you to spam
 * bdmurray isn't sure what to say
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: you bad spammer, you :)
<thekorn> ok, with the new hidden field it is easy to fix
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, which part of html_bug.py needs to change?
<thekorn> I'm on it, it is line 811
<thekorn> 810 I mean
<bdmurray> Okay, that's where I was
<thekorn> we need to change "" into "RE: ..."
<bdmurray> I've the xpath for that too
<thekorn> where ... is some string idealy the subject of the bugreport,
<bdmurray> xpathEval('//input[@name="field.subject"]')[0].prop('value')
<bdmurray> that'll use the value that the html submission method would use anyway
<thekorn> bdmurray, this should fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40693/
<bdrung> dholbach: ping
<thekorn> unfortunatly there is no other way to get the summary of the bug to the comment
<dholbach> bdrung: pong
<bdrung> lets play table tennis. *joke*
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<bdrung> dholbach: can you release the scripts for generating 5-a-day-stats? i want to play with it.
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, I'll test it some today and merge it
<thekorn> cool, thanks
<bdmurray> thekorn: can you push your bzr branch of lp-gm-scripts again, with the script this time? :)
<dholbach> bdrung: not right now, I need to look a bit into the code myself before I 'release' it :)
<thekorn> argh, sure
<dholbach> I'm quite busy right now, sorry bdrung
 * thekorn needs bzr auto-commit
<thekorn> auto-add even
<thekorn> bdmurray, pushed
<bdmurray> thekorn: the gm script seems confused about bug 150058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150058 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "defects in some parts of the screen with ATI Radeon 8500 and DVI" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150058
<thekorn> bdmurray, sorry, what exactly is wrong there?
<bdmurray> bryce invalidated the xserver-xorg-driver-ati task, not me
<thekorn> hmm
<bdmurray> they actually happened on different days too
<thekorn> are you using edge.lp.net?
<bdmurray> no
<thekorn> ok, this might be the difference, maybe
<thekorn> let me try it on stable too
<thekorn> bdmurray, you mean the entry on 20 aug 2008?
<thekorn> it's bryce there for me, on both, edge and stable
<bdmurray> hmm, weird. that entry is merged into the one on the 15th for me
<bdmurray> I've disabled all my other gm scripts and it is the same
<thekorn> this is really weird!
<thekorn> maybe I did not get the handling of times/dates regarding different timezones right
<bdmurray> the installed one and the bzr one are the same?
<thekorn> they should be, only the name is different because I did not understand how the naming is done by greasemonkey
<thekorn> argh, thekorn: please write more readable and understandable code, thx
<bdmurray> heh
<thekorn> bdmurray, sorry I don't unerstand right now how this both entries could be merged into one
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, I'll just comment in that bug you submitted and add a screenshot
<thekorn> ok, thanks this would help
<bdmurray> and I'll take a peek if I get a chance
<CarlF1> I got "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()"  app crash report thing kicked in and brought up launchpad and found #254479 - my choices are "subscribe to this bug" or "No, I'd like to report a new bug"
<CarlF1> bug #254479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254479 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254479
<CarlF1> guessing 'subscribe' won't upload the crash report stuff, so I want 'report new bug' right?
<bdmurray> CarlF1: Yours is probably a duplicate of that one though
<CarlF1> bdmurray: no probably about it :)
<bdmurray> CarlF1: in that case having a second crash report about the bug isn't particularly useful
<CarlF1> bdmurray: so if I see the same summary, i should just close the browser and forget about it?
<bdmurray> CarlF1: and looking at bug 254479 it looks very complete
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254479 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254479
<CarlF1> or is there any value to a bunch of "me too"
<bdmurray> CarlF1: No, it's possible information is missing from the bug report like the exacts steps to recreate the bug or more details.  In which case adding that information is quite helpful.
<CarlF1> whoops - I got "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" which isn't on the list
<CarlF1> _prepare distracted me...
<bdmurray> But 'me too's generally aren't helpful
<CarlF1> didn't think so.
<bdmurray> james_w: Did you read Swofford's other book?
<james_w> bdmurray: Jarhead?
<bdmurray> james_w: right
<james_w> bdmurray: yeah, I thought it was great
<bdmurray> james_w: okay, I'll skip Exit A then ;)
<james_w> it's not bad, there's just many, many better books out there, so it's not worth the time
<sbeattie> bdmurray: didn't like jarhead? :-)
<bdmurray> sbeattie: No, I liked Jarhead a lot!  It's just that if Exit A isn't as good as it, I'll pass.
<sbeattie> Ah, cool, I liked Jarhead, too, but I'd heard griping about it from other ex-military types.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: Jeez, thanks for reminding me.  I'm still agitated (it seems) by what somebody wrote about the book and Swofford.
<sbeattie> doh! Sorry.
<bdmurray> it's alright, as long I don't try find that review...
<hggdh> bdmurray, where can I find any explanation on Malone's usage of tags?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I don't think they have a list like we do, what are you interested in?
<hggdh> of old a bug would list all tags on a side window; I would like to check all tags, to see if those I am interested on are in use already or not
<hggdh> for example, OneTimeOnly
<bdmurray> hggdh: You want to find out all the tags every used for malone bug reports, is that correct?
<bdmurray> s/every/ever/
<hggdh> correct
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think you get that at https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone
<hggdh> darn! should have thought of that :-( tahnk you, bdmurray
<bdmurray> there's also a greasemonkey script that sorts them by quantity of times used and allows filtering ....
<hggdh> and it is where? This would probably help
<bdmurray> pardon the messy url
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Egm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/annotate/45?file_id=lp_hide_tags.user.js-20080721195143-hbctm6414a1dt69y-1
<bdmurray> It'll show a max of 15 tags
<hggdh> good enough, and I can adapt it if I need (and I guess I will ;-)
<bdmurray> but it is all tweakable
<qwerty6523> hello
<nhandler> Hi qwerty6523
<bdrung> hi qwerty6523
<Ampelbein> hi! could some member of bug-control please have a look at bug #258826 ? I think it could be set to status triaged? Regarding importance i would put it as medium since the fix/workaround is nothing an average-user could figure out on his own.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258826 in pulseaudio "[Intel 82801EB/ER] PulseAudio selects wrong default device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258826
<hggdh> Ampelbein, done
<Ampelbein> thx
<andre___> ...has amaranth (alacarte maintainer) died or is he just unresponsive?
<james_w> he's busy these days I believe
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-27
<CarlFK> bug 254668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254668 in linux "acpi hangs on boot" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254668
<Hobbsee> Yes, that is a bug.
<CarlFK> "Loading a custom DSDT should be fixed for Intrepid. So you just can give it a try."   http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17103921/DSDT.aml
<CarlFK> what do I do with that file?
 * Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: i *think* the latter part of http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml should help you
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: you won't need the first part of it, as that's the patch which they say should be fixed in intrepid
<CarlFK> thanks - trying now
<CarlFK> Hobbsee: I did the initrd-add-dsdt script, rebooted, and dmesg | grep "Looking for DSDT in initramfs"  doesn't show anything
<CarlFK> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: none, sorry.  i only found that much by looking on google
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: smb was the guy who last responded to your question, though
 * greg-g waves
<Hobbsee> bug 259867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259867
<CarlFK> s/j #ubuntu+1
<CarlFK> whoops.
<dholbach> good morning
<sbeattie> Hrm, once I upload crash info via apport, shouldn't it give me some sort of feedback as to whether it was successful or something?
<sbeattie> No automatically opened web browser for me. Hrm.
<XiXaQ> Can someone look at this report and tell me if I did it correctly? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/261789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261789 in evolution "Tasks preview are not word-wrapped" [Undecided,New]
<Ampelbein> hi! could some member of bug-control please check on bug #250540 ? I think it could be set to triaged. Regarding importance i would suggest low. Opinions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250540 in gedit "gedit cannot save to sftp location" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250540
<pedro_> Ampelbein: looking
<pedro_> Ampelbein: done, thanks you for helping ;-)
<Ampelbein> thank you for looking into it.
<bddebian> Boo
<pwnguin> god
 * pwnguin wonders if pedro is paid to mark bugs invalid
<ogra> yes, we developers do a montly collection we transfer to his account ... want to participate ?
<pwnguin> of course not :P
<LaserJock> bdrung: bah, thanks for the matplotlib bug. I knew I was gonna forget something :(
<pedro_> QA Team meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<LaserJock> pedro_: thanks ;-)
<pedro_> you're welcome :-)
<tuxmaniac> Can someone set bug 257996 as wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257996 in galculator "No reciprocal function" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257996
<pedro_> tuxmaniac: only if you can confirm it ;-)
<LaserJock> bdrung: I don't understand why python-pkg-resources is needed for matplotlib, could you explain?
<tuxmaniac> pedro_: I just had a closer look and it makes me think. It is a "feature request" actually and might not be accepted since 1/x is very much a user action. Do you think I should confirm and forward the feature request upstream?
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: for sure it should be sent upstream, not sure what the current workflow for those kinds of bugs is though
<tuxmaniac> hmm
<bdrung> LaserJock: Build the package without python-pkg-resources installed and then with python-pkg-resources installed. Compare the two build log and you will see, that python-enthought-traits is missing under "EXPERIMENTAL CONFIG PACKAGE DEPENDENCIES"
<LaserJock> bdrung: hmm, but would that mean that python-enthought-traits should be a depends?
<bdrung> LaserJock: i am not 100% shure.
<bdrung> LaserJock: we should contact upsteam and ask if it is ok to build the package with python-enthought-traits but do not install it by default.
<LaserJock> bdrung: do you use matplotlib?
<bdrung> yes
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> I think contacting upstream would be a good idea
<bdrung> LaserJock: i have to write an application and i use it for drawing ecgs
<bdrung> s/have/had
<LaserJock> it's not clear to me how optional python-enthought-traits is
<bdrung> we should look through all depends/recommends/suggests and check / ask upstream if they are needed
<bdrung> LaserJock: http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/doc/html/users/installing.html
<macd> There is an SRU bug a user keeps marking fix released, when it isnt. is there someone that can lock that status of a bug (like a qa person)
<tuxmaniac> macd: bug number? May be we could tell him politely
<LaserJock> bdrung: hmm, reading that it makes me think it should be removed altogether until upstream thinks it's usable
<macd> bug 222804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222804 in fail2ban "[SRU] fail2ban fails to start after reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222804
<macd> I think they're under the impression the bug was filed against intrepid not hardy.
<macd> it should most likely be moved to hardy-backports as well
<james_w> macd: it is Fixed Released
<bdrung> LaserJock: what do you think about bug #246239? should we package matplotlib 0.91.4 or backport matplotlib?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246239 in matplotlib "pylab.savefig() causes memory leak in matplotlib-0.91.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246239
<james_w> macd: there's two statuses, one for Intrepid, one for Hardy, it is fixed in Intrepid, but not Hardy, and that's what it currently says.
<macd> james_w, it shouldnt be, as its not ;)
<macd> I cant see where its filed against intrepid, only the hardy milestone
<macd> am I really reading it that wrong
<tuxmaniac> I think the status is correct. the nominated release for hardy is still Confirmed
<james_w> "fail2ban (Ubuntu) Fix Released " <- it is fixed in Intrepid
<macd> I dont think it was ever broke in intrepid
<james_w> "Hardy  Confirmed " <- still needs to be fixed in Hardy
<macd> but ok :)
<macd> thanks
<LaserJock> bdrung: well, we aren't going to put 0.91.4 in hardy
<LaserJock> bdrung: we can either try to fix that specific bug in an SRU or go for a backport
<macd> so part of the bug process is taking bugs filed against one release, and when they dont get fixed by the next release go back and triage them for the release they were originally filed against
<macd> that sounds odd, but Im on board ;)
<LaserJock> bdrung: ok, I just chatted with Sandro
<LaserJock> bdrung: he'd like to keep python-enthough-traits and will be adding python-pkg-resources to the Build-Depends in Debian
<LaserJock> bdrung: as long has it stays in Suggests it doesn't hurt anybody
<bdrung> bdrung: in which channel is sandro?
<LaserJock> he's morph in #debian-python on OFTC
<tuxmaniac> hi. bug 198173 seems to be fixed in Hardy itself and published in Intrepid. Can someone confirm its closure so that I can mark the bug "Fix released" . I confirm that bug is fixed from wahtever little testing I did on Hardy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198173 in gchempaint "gchempaint crashed with SIGSEGV in gcpApplication::NotifyFocus()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198173
<LaserJock> bdrung: in the mean time I'm uploading your debdiff
<LaserJock> bdrung: if we want to take out python-enthought-traits later we can, but we need to fix the wxgtk2.8 issue
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: yeah, close that
<tuxmaniac> thanks for the added confirmation
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: well, I use it regularly and uploaded the fixed version to Ubuntu ;-)
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock: I saw your name in the last upload and hence asked here knowing you will respond immediately ;-)
<tuxmaniac> I was just wondering whether it is possible to make Launchpad automatically close bugs, that are fixed upstream (say in Debian) and it has been synced. The changelog will contain Closes #debbug. Hence the origianl LP bug remains open
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: I think if the Debian maintainer also puts the LP bug it'll work
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock: yeah but is it too much to ask from the LP devels, to get a bug closed on LP once the sync is trhough and a linked debbug is closed?
 * tuxmaniac may be stupid. :-(
<LaserJock> no, that does make sense
<LaserJock> I'm trying to think of any reasons why that'd cause problems
<LaserJock> I can't think of any off the top of my head
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: maybe email bugsquad or ubuntu-qa about it?
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock: yeah I will. thanks.
<hggdh> tuxmaniac, as long as you accept not all of the bugs will be closed, it might work
<hggdh> tuxmaniac, for example, there are usually LP bugs that do not refer to an upstream bug. No link, no closure
<tuxmaniac> hggdh: no link, no closure :-) yes. thats normal
<tuxmaniac> but if linked and still not closed after sync then I think we are unnecessarily having a few bugs open though they are closed
<tuxmaniac> and we cant expect deb maintainers to put LP bugs in Closes
<tuxmaniac> :-)
<tuxmaniac> just a thought
<hggdh> this is usually the Ubuntu packager's action (closed lp#, I mean)
<hggdh> tuxmaniac, propose it on bugsquad and QA. It will get a wider discussion there, and it seems a good idea
<pwnguin> well, its not closed in debian until an upload happens
<pwnguin> oh, i read that wrong
<LaserJock> the issue is that there's no real way to auto-close bugs via syncs
<LaserJock> but we do want to make sure they 1) affect Ubuntu, 2) actually are fixed in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> linking sets up a relationship with the bug, but I'm not exactly sure about 2)
<LaserJock> Debian could fix a bug but something in Ubuntu could make the fix not work
<pwnguin> what kind of bug would be in both a debian and ubuntu package, but not fixed by syncing them?
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock: thats exactly what I am thinking. But I am unable to think a sample situation where this could happen
<LaserJock> pwnguin: something that depends on other packages
<LaserJock> for instance, say a bug was fixed in Debian, but with our gcc version the bug fix doesn't work
<pwnguin> here's an idea: regression tests
<pwnguin> im not sure if regression is the right word
<LaserJock> on what and how?
<pwnguin> provide a test to reproduce the bug and verify the bug exists, then we dont need human intervention to tell when it's fixed ;)
<pwnguin> just human intervention to write the test in the first place...
<pwnguin> if human interaction is nessecary, then perhaps use a tag; when the sync happens and there's a bug fixed in debian linked in LP, tag it for people to check. gives high signal
<thekorn> bdmurray, thanks for the merge and the fix
<pwnguin> i have a really fun bug
<pwnguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rrootage/+bug/261189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261189 in rrootage "rrootage crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,New]
<bdmurray> thekorn: no problem, I think that is the only api change needing a wrapper.  What do you think?
<dupondje> any id when mysql will be fixxed ? :(
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes, I agree
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, great
<daradib> I have a question: if a new upstream application is available, but Debian has not packaged it yet, how should the bug be filed?
<daradib> should universe sponsors be subscribed?
<bdmurray> thekorn: What should we do about the Exceptions part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/changes_0.3
<LaserJock> daradib: you mean the package is not in Debian yet?
<daradib> the new version, yes
<LaserJock> or just the newer version
<daradib> just the newer version
<daradib> a bug has been filed in Debian
<LaserJock> ah, cool
<LaserJock> daradib: you could file a bug, tag it "upgrade" and link to the Debian bug
<daradib> ok
<daradib> thanks
<LaserJock> don't subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors until there's something for them to do, either approve a sync or upload a merge/new package
<daradib> yes, that is what I was thinking
<LaserJock> daradib: awesome, thanks for helping out
<daradib> once Debian unstable packages the new version, I will edit the bug description to sync instead and add the sponsors, ok?
<nullack> Folks Ive found a number of bugs with Intrepid's new 2.6.27 kernel. My testing has come to a stop though as I'm out of ideas for triaging a bug Ive encounted. Full explanation is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902707
<nullack> Any help would be appreciated to get me restesting on the new build
<LaserJock> daradib: does the current package have an "ubuntu" version?
<daradib> no
<LaserJock> daradib: ok
<daradib> LaserJock: thanks
<LaserJock> daradib: if you make it a sync bug set the status back to New
<daradib> LaserJock: ok
<daradib> LaserJock: thanks for all the help and clarification
<LaserJock> daradib: no problem
<LaserJock> bdrung: I've extracted a patch from matplotlib SVN for bug #246239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246239 in matplotlib "pylab.savefig() causes memory leak in matplotlib-0.91.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246239
<thekorn> bdmurray, I would leave it unchanged, because it is still the "right" way to handle exceptions
<thekorn> we can add a sentence saying that the old way is still supported, but that's al IMHO
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, I'll add a sentence along those lines then
<thekorn> thank you
<Ampelbein> hi! could some member of bug-control please have a look at bug #139595 ? I think it could be set to status triaged. The importance i think should be set to low.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139595 in strigiapplet "strigiapplet does not save global shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139595
<greg-g> umm, I don't have the list of bugs for the hug day, but the email and UbuntuBugDay wiki page reference a non-existent webpage.
<greg-g> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> It looks like somebody has the month wrong
<bdmurray> UbuntuBugDay/20080728
<mrooney> does anyone think a linux hug day would be useful, due to the new kernel
<bdmurray> mrooney: I think ogasawara has a plan for that already
<mrooney> okay, cool
<ogasawara> mrooney: yup, I'm gonna put out a call for testing to bug reports tomorrow
<bdmurray> mrooney: hey you!  I wanted to ask you something last week. :)
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh yeah?
<greg-g> bdmurray: shall I rename the page
<bdmurray> greg-g: that'd be great
<mrooney> bdmurray: I also wanted to point out bug 224797 to you, I wasn't sure what to do about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224797 in migration-assistant "Hardy migration assistant offers to import "Gaim" settings instead of "Pidgin"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224797
<greg-g> bdmurray: just making sure you weren't on it
<bdmurray> mrooney: Does the bug bot have any record of what he says?
<mrooney> bdmurray: not-a-one, should it?
<mrooney> is there something specific you want, someone in the channel may log their chats and have all of it
<bdmurray> mrooney: It was quiet for 15 minutes last week sometime I was wondering what the longest pause between bugs was ... so it might be neat.
<bdmurray> mrooney: Not as neat as the package regex's though! :-)
<bdmurray> mrooney: oh, and I fixed lp_karma_suffix just for you
<mrooney> well, since it transitioned to hggdh's generous hosting, it has been getting timeouts a bunch of times, so recently it has been announcing 2-3 at once
<mrooney> so those aren't quite accurate in that sense
<mrooney> and, thanks for that suffix fix :)
<bdmurray> is it slow announcing or slow finding out about new bugs?
<mrooney> slow at finding out, it seems to be getting http timeouts randomly on grabbing them
<bdmurray> mrooney: hmmm, I bet it'd be faster at finding out in the Canonical data center. ;)
<mrooney> bdmurray: yes please find hosting there! :D
<mrooney> okay dinner time be back soon
<bdmurray> mrooney: I can probably do that
<bdmurray> or at least look into it
<mrooney> hooray!
<hggdh> mrooney, you did not see any reason yet for the timeouts?
 * hggdh will sniff the connection to LP, but...
<hggdh> it sounds more like a python thingie
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-28
<Mizutsuki> hello, I was wondering if there is anything I could do to increase the oddds that a developer might spare some attention for a particular bug that affects me?
<Mizutsuki> It's a java swing bug, it probably has something to do with x11, though I'm not sure
<bdmurray> nullack: what show stopper bug is this?
<nullack> Brian one moment pls
<nullack> bdmurray: Bug 261995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261995 in linux "Kernel 2.6.27 Prevents Logitech G5 Mouse From Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261995
<james_w> Mizutsuki: hi, if you give the bug number it helps with people giving advice.
<Mizutsuki> 240818
<james_w> bug 240818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240818 in sun-java6 "Some Java programs doesn't display characters correctly when scrolling bottom and up with scrollbar" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240818
<Mizutsuki> james_w: that one's not mine, mines the one set to this one as a duplicate, 'cause there was more interest in this one, it sems
<james_w> Mizutsuki: if you can hang on for half an hour I'll have a bit of time
<james_w> otherwise someone else might
<Mizutsuki> james_w:unfortunately, in half an hour work ends and I'll be out of here ^_^
<james_w> you could try
<james_w> #ubuntu-java
<james_w> but it's a *really* bad time right now
<Mizutsuki> why's that?
<james_w> there's a freeze in 28 minutes, so it's a bit of a rush
<Mizutsuki> ah, the feature freeze for 8.10... I see
<Mizutsuki> alright, well then I'll just leave it for tomorrow
<ogasawara> bdmurray:  dunno, but the last comment makes it seem to be hal related
<ogasawara> bdmurray: sheesh, I didn't expect people to be testing 2.6.27 already!  now I gotta tweak my call for testing script
<nullack> Its in Intrepid now mate youll get lots of em using it :)
<ogasawara> ah nullack:  can you attach some logs files for debugging hal
<nullack> Sure, anything to help. What ones you want?
<bdmurray> There should be a DebuggingHal page
<ogasawara> nullack: yah, lemme find the link for ya
<nullack> ok will take a look
<nullack> While were at it, anyone want to look at another one I raised? lesser priority :)
<nullack> bug 26027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 26027 in update-manager "Icon in upper right contains Ubuntu icon (dup-of: 16843)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/26027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16843 in ubuntu "Ubuntu branding of the Update Manager and Device Database programs" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16843
<ogasawara> nullack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHal
<nullack> bug 262027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262027 in synaptic "Synaptic Erroneously Reports Success on Fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262027
<ogasawara> nullack: additionally dmesg output might be good too
<nullack> Im on it, will ping when its attached to LP
<ogasawara> nullack: k, thanks
<nullack> bug 262027 erked me in particular cos I dont like the system saying its ok when it failed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262027 in synaptic "Synaptic Erroneously Reports Success on Fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262027
<mrooney> hggdh: I don't know, it is weird
<mrooney> It really worked flawlessly with 0 errors when I ran it
<qwerty6523> hi
<qwerty6523> how to find bugs to help fix
<mrooney> qwerty6523: hi
<qwerty6523> how do i*
<mrooney> well, you want to look in the topic, specifically, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<qwerty6523> thanks
<mrooney> hggdh_: I don't know, it is truly a mystery
<hggdh_> mrooney, I will have a look at it tomorrow. This sounds more like some sort of python thing than really network
<hggdh_> under the same LAN, same firewall(s), my xchat session usually stays up until I reboot
<mrooney> hggdh_: yes, it is strange
<hggdh_> indeed...
<mrooney> it worked fine on my eeepc and this laptop, but they were both on the same network
<bdmurray> Isn't the problem connecting to Launchpad though?
<mrooney> so it might be some particular of my network that let it work fine
<hggdh_> bddebian, we are not yet sure
<hggdh_> maybe LP, maybe freenode
<hggdh_> dammit, not bd debian, but bdmurray ^^
<bdmurray> I thought it was announcing more than one at time which sounded to me like a connectivity to find out about new bugs issue but...
<hggdh_> mrooney, can I su - to your account later on? (on xibiu, I mean)
<hggdh_> it seems it loses the connection, and then the python code automatically retries it
<hggdh_> mrooney, you are running it under screen, and I do not have a log on disk to look at
<mrooney> ooooh
<mrooney> it isn't http
<mrooney> it is getting an error 110 on sending to the IRC socket
<mrooney> hggdh_: sure, you can do whatever you want, it's your machine :D
<hggdh_> mrooney, its my machine, but it is your account :-)
 * mrooney grants hggdh_ full access :)
<mrooney> it is getting a timeout on sending to the socket, how mysterious
<hggdh_> yes, but which socket? the LP one, or the freenode?
<mrooney> freenode
<hggdh_> ah
<mrooney> I am using a raw socket for that one, for the http I am using feedparser
<mrooney> which seems to be working fine
 * hggdh_ wonders about timing
<hggdh_> mrooney, how often it gets hit by the timeout? You know?
<mrooney> well, every time EeeBotu leaves the channel...unfortunately I didn't put timestamps in the error output
<hggdh_> np. I will set it up on a different channel and will monitor it as needed. This is a standard Hardy server, no special drivers/kernel
<mrooney> hggdh_: okay it is logging all stdout and stderr to logFile
<mrooney> with timestamps, now
<mrooney> oh hehe I can't commit, my SSH key isn't on that server :}
<mrooney> bdmurray: though even if I logged everything, to be honest, I really feel something odd is going on with that atom feed
<mrooney> bdmurray: since the feed constantly changes, here is a snapshot: http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/7879/bugsatomfeedtx4.png , notice the bottom three are in reverse order contrary to the overall chronologically ascending order, though the second to top is also off.
<mrooney> okay, bedtime for me, let me know what you think though, I should see it
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock: still around? I tried maxima from Debian unstable. Fails to build in intrepid.
<LaserJock> yeah, needs newer gcl
<LaserJock> it really is too bad that maxima requires gcl. It's such a great app but hard to keep updated
<tuxmaniac> so I left it and went off to sleep. Saw your mesage at #u-motu. Now that freeze is over, am not sure whether we will be able to get maxima in :-(
<tuxmaniac> good morning everybody btw :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<LaserJock> hi dholbach
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hi LaserJock, hi tuxmaniac
<mcas> i have a question about todays bugday
<mcas> i am looking for a bug report but this one should be fixed upstream but i still have this problem...
<mcas> now i don't know if it is a problem with the german locale
<mcas> it's about bug 120672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120672 in thunderbird "No option to delete messages when right clicking on Junk folder" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120672
<gnomefreak> mcas: hold on
<gnomefreak> i know we didnt fix it yet
<gnomefreak> mcas: we cant really fix it in Hardy
<gnomefreak> only INtrepid will get it
<mcas> ok
<mcas> thats why i ask for it ;-)
<gnomefreak> mcas: unless asac slips it past but its not a SRU
<gnomefreak> mcas: i can always build it for my PPA for hardy
<gnomefreak> but i would like to wait to find out what asac plans on doing
<mcas> ok than i'll wait, too
<gnomefreak> ok i pinged him but hes most likely still sleeping
<gnomefreak> he will reply when he gets here
<mcas> if there is something new just ping me
<gnomefreak> mcas: will do
<mcas> thx
<mcas> can someone tell me how i can edit the wiki page so that my nick is directly linked?
<mcas> is there a special tag?
<gnomefreak> mcas: no feature work on 2.0 branch in hardy
<mcas> thank you gnomefreak
<mcas> i change it to won't fix?
<mcas> or better fix commited and a comment that there will no feature work on 2.0 branch in hardy, gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> asac: would you like that tbird bug closed or target for 3.0
 * gnomefreak should really keep his pings to one channel 
<mcas> :-)
 * gnomefreak just waits for console-tools to get fixed
<asac> which bug in particular?
<mcas> bug 120672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120672 in thunderbird "No option to delete messages when right clicking on Junk folder" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120672
<mcas> hi asac
<asac> unlikely that that gets fixed in 2.0
<asac> you should try out 3.0 and if its not there report it upstream
<mcas> is there a thunderbird 3.0 version?
<mcas> the report looks like it was fixed upstream
<geser> thekorn: should py-lp-bugs 0.3 work with edge? because I get an parse error about BugReport.__nickname
<thekorn> geser: it should work, but I just found out that things on edge changed again,
<thekorn> will look at it in a bit, and run some tests
<geser> thanks
<geser> do you need the traceback?
<thekorn> geser: no, thanks
<thekorn> it's enought to know that it fails at parsing the nickname
<thekorn> geser: I can reproduce it, filed bug 262192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262192 in python-launchpad-bugs "EDGE: Wrong XPath-Expr while parsing BugReport.__nickname" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262192
<thekorn> geser: commited fix as revision 158 of the .main branch
<slhk> Hi, I need assistance in marking bugs as duplicate
<slhk> they have a different "affects" project
<slhk> should I add the missing project as  also affected?
<knorr> slhk: Well, I guess that depends if the projects affected both are correct?
<slhk> knorr: I'm not sure, but I think the one actually present is wrong, and the one on the duplicate bug is the right one
<knorr> slhk: What are the bug numbers?
<slhk>  Bug 224774 is a duplicate of  Bug 212388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224774 in guidance-power-manager "python2.5 crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212388 in dbus-python "python2.5 crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212388
<slhk> knorr: Bug 224774 is a duplicate of  Bug 212388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224774 in guidance-power-manager "python2.5 crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212388 in dbus-python "python2.5 crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212388
<knorr> slhk: It's not the same traceback
<slhk> knorr: do you mean different python version?
<knorr> slhk: No different DbusExceptions. Look at the last line in both tracebacks. One seems to be a permission/policy issue. The other I don't know.
<slhk> knorr: Oh, ok! I'm sorry
<knorr> slhk: But that's just my 2 cents. I'm new to the bugsquad.
<slhk> knorr: I'm newer than you, thanks for your help
<knorr> slhk: Didn't think that was possible. ;) But in general, you should look for the info in the bug report and not just the title when marking duplicates.
<slhk> knorr: I looked at the description but I missed the traceback, maybe it could be suggested on the wiki
<snadge> has anyone else experienced not being able to finish bootup after installing the new kernel update? :P
<snadge> i had to kill some dkms processes for it to continue booting.. and now nvidia driver isnt loading ;)
<Hobbsee> snadge: where's your nvidia driver from?
<snadge> its the ubuntu restricted nvidia driver
<knorr> snadge: I had the same problem, but a simple disable/enable in the Restricted Drivers GUI fixed it.
<snadge> the dkms part is hanging, on installing the previous kernel
<snadge> and it seems to do that on bootup now as well
<popey> does anyone know the name of the program that pops up when you insert a cdrom containing a repository? I'd like to file a bug agsinst it but dont know what it is
<popey> and i dont have a cd with a repo on to hand to _make_ it pop up
<snadge> ok so now i have nvidia back (by reverting to kernel -20) but sound doesnt work :/
<snadge> and dkms still causes the bootup to hang until i kill the dkms_autostart process
<snadge> ok, so after latest nvidia driver and kernel update.. -rt kernel fails to load nvidia
<snadge> -generic is ok.. but im still getting the strange dkms problem, and also shutdown also hangs.. after stopping samba processes.. have to sysrq sync, unmount, boot
<snadge> blows :(
<snadge> (hardy proposed)
<tuxmaniac> any user of matplotlib around to test bug 246239. If someone could give me the code to test I can do that on my hardy too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246239 in matplotlib "pylab.savefig() causes memory leak in matplotlib-0.91.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246239
<rbrunhuber> Is bug 261147 a duplicate of bug 259278?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261147 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager silently fails to connect to any wireless networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259278
<bddebian> Boo
<mrooney> okay time to get back on the bay!
<ckyle> x
<bdmurray> pedro_: What do you think of bug 253118?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253118 in ubuntu-meta "Network Manger does not depend on gnome-network-admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253118
<pedro_> bdmurray: looking
<pedro_> well network-manager now has the "edit connections" dialog so i don't see why it should depends on gnome-network-admin...
<bdmurray> pedro_: ah, and I don't see "Manual Configuration" as a menu item either
<pedro_> bdmurray: that's correct it was removed, network manager (nm-connection-editor)  handle those now
<bdmurray> pedro_: Okay, they probably just saw it at an odd time, I'll follow up with them
<james_w> yeah, check they've got nm 0.7 installed
<pedro_> bdmurray: yup, rock thanks
 * pedro_ editing his location on launchpad
<bdmurray> pedro_: hmm?
<pedro_> that's a pretty neat new feature
<pedro_> bdmurray: look at your profile
<pedro_> now launchpad has an integration with google maps
<pedro_> edge only i guess
<bdmurray> ah! I see now
<Ampelbein> hi! could some member of bug-control please check on bug #260910 ? I added the upstream-bugwatch and think the bug could be set to triaged.
<Ampelbein> Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260910 in gnome-session "gnome-session-properties alerts "the startup command cannot be empty" whenever I try adding an autostart program" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260910
<pedro_> Ampelbein: done, thanks you
<Ampelbein> pedro_: thanks.
<Ampelbein> Now, I have a question on bug #105818 . First of all I think it could be set to triaged/low, now the questions: 1. Is the tag "packaging" correct, since a change in "debian/control" would fix the problem? 2. Is there any team/person to subscribe the bug to?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105818 in seahorse "seahorse gpg-agent connects only once when gnupg-agent is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105818
<Ampelbein> Oh and 3. Should this also be reported to debian?
<techno_freak> Ampelbein, if you know how to fix it, you can volunteer to make a debdiff for the same and attach it  ;)
<Ampelbein> techno_freak: ok, i'll try that. i guess ubuntu-main-sponsors is then to be subscribed since it is published in main?
<techno_freak> Ampelbein, righto
<Ampelbein> techno_freak: ok, thanks.
<techno_freak> Ampelbein, thanks for trying to help us :)
<Ampelbein> And another one ;-) : Bug #155765 - I think it could be set to status triaged, but i'm unsure what importance to suggest. I tend to "low" since the loss of usability is not severe.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155765 in libgnomekbd "Keyboard shortcuts changes do not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155765
<chrisccoulson> i've just reported a compiz crash using Apport. It's assigned to Compiz at the moment, but I think the problem is my video driver (it started happening after fitting a brand new nvidia card yesterday). could someone take a quick look and tell me what they think? I'll reassign it to the correct package then
<chrisccoulson> bug 262334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262334 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000065gl()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262334
<chrisccoulson> seems its already been re-assigned!
<james_w> Ampelbein: "packaging" is right I think. "bitesize" may be appropriate if it looks easy
<james_w> Ampelbein: but in this case I'm not sure a conflict is appropriate.
<Ampelbein> james_w: why not? seahorse and gnupg-agent provide the same functionality and i see no need for having both of them installed.
<james_w> but no reason is not justification for a conflict
<james_w> perhaps they shouldn't be installed together, but I imagine it's more likely there is just a bug to fix
<Ampelbein> james_w: ok, then i will report the issue upstream. it just seemed as the easiest way to avoid having this issue.
<Ampelbein> Ok, now i added the upstream-report and removed the packaging tag. Now i think it could be set to triaged/low? (bug #105818)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105818 in seahorse "seahorse gpg-agent connects only once when gnupg-agent is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105818
<mattik> Hello, I have Asus Laptop with Finnish keyboard and arrow keys doesn't work in Kubuntu Intrepid. I have tried keyboard layouts as Asus Laptop and 105-buttons keyboard. Is this reported bug?
<mattik> and at-character diesn't work, too
<mattik> doesn't
<knorr1> mattik: There was a reported issue some while ago about the up-arrow being mapped as printscreen. I had it as well, but it have been resolved.
<mattik> knorr1: do you use KDE4?
<Knorr> mattik: Nope, that was in Gnome. Sorry, didn't see the (K)ubuntu. ;)
<mattik> Ubuntu keyboard works right
<mattik> In Kubuntu I selected Finnish for Keyboard language and after this it doesn't work
<Knorr> Okay, so it's layout specific. Well I don't really know anything about that I'm sorry. But haven't seen any bugs about it. Not the same as saying there isn't one.
<yuriy> mattik: I have run into that before and it went away. somebody else has reported a bug on it, check launchpad
<mattik> Knorr: Thank you. It is reported that firefox crashed in paypal-page?
<mattik> yuriy: thank you :) Do you get a crash
<yuriy> what crash?
<mattik> firefox in paypal.com
<yuriy> mattik: do you know about lanuchpad, the bug tracker?
<yuriy> mattik: no, haven't had any such problem
<yuriy> *launchpad
<mattik> yes, I know but I have reported really much bugs what are duplicate and I don't trust myself
<yuriy> mattik: use the search...
<mattik> I have tried
<yuriy> mattik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/255861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255861 in ubuntu "arrow keys don't work intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mattik> yuriy: thank you :)
<mattik> yuriy: I found it paypal error what is founded in Hardy first
<mattik> has found
<mattik> I try will it crash on Gnome. Thank you :)
<CarlFK> how can I see what files are in a .deb?
<jpds> CarlFK: dpkg -L
<CarlFK> guessing it is some kind of archive - tar and zip didn't like it
<jpds> CarlFK: No, wait, it's dpkg-deb --contents filename.deb
<CarlFK> bingo.  thanks
<mouz> I just marked 4 bugs as duplicates of bug 150252. Is there anything else I can do for the bug? Should I for instance nominate it for releases?
<mouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/150252
<CarlFK>  dpkg-deb --contents linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-1-generic_2.6.27-1.1_i386.deb|grep ath_pci
<CarlFK>  -rw-r--r-- root/root     20304 2008-08-27 08:37 ./lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.27-1-generic/ath_pci/ath_pci.mod.o
<CarlFK> that may be a mistake
<Knorr> Just got bug 260931 marked as a duplicate of bug 257376 based on the traces being similar. Am I the only one who finds those traces nothing like each other?
<Knorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/260931
<Knorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/257376
<pedro_> Knorr: may you reply on the bug then?
<Knorr> pedro_: Is that a trick question? (If you mean I should just ask in the bug, the answer would be that I just wanted a second opinion before doing so)
<pedro_> Knorr: no is not
<james_w> bdmurray: hi, are you around? I need the bugmaster.
<bdmurray> james_w: Here I come to save the day!
<bdmurray> ;-)
<james_w> calm down everyone, bdmurray is here.
<james_w> bdmurray: we're going to have to be paying more attention to escalating bugs and adding them to the RC list as we get closer to release. Do we have guidelines on the best way to do this?
<james_w> are people asked to nominate bugs as they see fit, and then the list of nominations will be processed accordingly?
<bdmurray> james_w: the list of nominations is a bit long at the moment, ~300ish, and the number of people who review the nominations is quite small
<james_w> is it small as we want it to be small, because there aren't many people qualified, or because we haven't added anyone recently?
<bdmurray> james_w: One thing we'd talked about at UDS was using the bugsquad mailing list
<bdmurray> after establishing criteria for escalation
<bdmurray> the group is small due to Launchpad organization
<bdmurray> The group that can manage nominations includes Uploaders and Drivers
<james_w> I can see the benefits of using the mailing list, but it's a bit of a concern that it would be more work than just nominating, and so we would punish the people that were doing it properly
<james_w> and lots of users nominate just in an effort to get their bug looked at or worked on
<james_w> when is the next QA meeting?
<bdmurray> I believe that nomination would be the ideal process however, from a practical standpoint only 4 people could be said to regularly reviewing those
<bdmurray> The QA meetings are every Wednesday
<james_w> would this be a suitable agenda item for the next one?
<james_w> it may be that this is all pretty clear, and so a meeting wouldn't really help.
<Ampelbein> Sorry to interrupt. Could some member of bug-control please check on bug #257415 ? I think it could be set to triaged/low importance.
<bdmurray> I think talking about it could help.  To me it seems that there may be 2 separate issues though.  1) how to escalate bugs and 2) how to deal with the quantity of nominations
<Knorr> Ampelbein: It's already tagged as Confirmed and filed upstream?
<Ampelbein> Knorr: yes.
<Ampelbein> Knorr: did confirm it and filed upstream
<Knorr> Ampelbein: No need to tag it as triaged then. ;)
<Knorr> Ampelbein: Actually it's already fixed upstream it seems. Could be tagged as Fix Released then
<hggdh> bug 257415
<hggdh> Knorr, only if the fix is already available on our repositories
<Knorr> hggdh: Okay, I see.
<Ampelbein> Knorr: Hmm. From the wiki: <Triaged> Use this when you are confident that it should be looked at by a developer and has enough information. So I thought this should be the status to set when everything is done and the developers are looking at it.
<Ampelbein> ubottu seems dead... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/257415
<bdmurray> james_w: Does that make some sense?
<james_w> bdmurray: I agree that there are two issues.
<james_w> bdmurray: I think we should have guidelines soon, and make them clear to everyone so that people know what to do. For whether this involves a meeting or not I'll defer to you.
<bdmurray> james_w: It'd be interesting to try and find out how frequently bugs are nominated - so if the number of nominations became 0 how many there would be to deal with.
<james_w> bdmurray: if you think so then can I suggest dropping a mail to -devel inviting the release team and other interested parties to the next meeting to discuss it?
<james_w> bdmurray: yeah, do you know of a way of doing that?
<hggdh> Ampelbein, as soon as we are guaranteed the fix has made it to SVN, we can mark fix committed
<Ampelbein> hggdh: ups. just marked it fix commited because upstream-developer said it was fixed.
<bdmurray> james_w: I imagine its in the db somewhere but I don't recall looking at nomination dates before
<Knorr> Ampelbein: My mistake. I ment ofcourse Fix Committed instead of Fix Released
<Ampelbein> Knorr: you were right, i didn't notice before that upstream already took care of it.#
<james_w> bdmurray: as for the question about how to deal with the quantity I think we should have a discussion at some point, and then work with lp to get what we want implemented for the next freeze.
<Ampelbein> Knorr, hggdh: and its already in the trunk-changelog.
<Ampelbein> http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/seahorse/trunk/ChangeLog?view=log
<bdmurray> james_w: the quantity of nominations or the quantity of reviewers?
<james_w> bdmurray: cool, that will be useful information. Can you also get the percentage accepted?
<hggdh> Ampelbein, good!
<james_w> bdmurray: well, deal with the quantity of nominations, which may involve increasing the number of reviewers.
<bdmurray> james_w: for Intrepid? probably
<james_w> bdmurray: focusing on nominations for the development release is important I think, SRUs are a different thing in this case I think.
<bdmurray> so any information about the rate of nominations could be misleading if more people start using it
<CarlFK> what is the package name for the .27 kernel?
<hggdh> linux-image-2.6.27-1-*
<CarlFK> kernel-image-2.6.27-2-generic-di  what is the -di ?
<CarlFK> linux-image-2.6.27-1-generic  there we go.
<hggdh> I do not know about this package
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-29
<bdmurray> ogasawara: what's the UDF kernel bug?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: the private or the public
<bdmurray> the public I've a dupe
<ogasawara> bdmurray: bug 213696
<bdmurray> I wonder what I did with the disc I was testing with
<sectech> bdmurray,  do you know when my 3 month expires?
<bdmurray> sectech: not off the top of my head
<bdmurray> you can find at bug-control members page
<sectech> Well... I can get back into bug triage again... I have had some free time come up
<sectech> which makes me happy...
<bdmurray> sectech: great, we could use your help!
<sectech> I will read the wiki's for any updates though for while I was away, just so I am on the same page as you all though
<sectech> heh one too many though's
<bdmurray> sectech: There isn't much I can think of
<sectech> Regardless... I have time now...  It took me a while to settle into my new job...
<bdmurray> sectech: 2008-09-12
<sectech> When should I be asking for an extension?
<sectech> it's getting close
<james_w> bddebian: boo
<bddebian> heh
<james_w> finally managed it
<james_w> I can actually get on with my life now, rather than trying to catch you logging on.
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> still here
<hggdh> bdmurray, are you an op at bugs-announce?
<bdmurray> hggdh: yep
<hggdh> can you please drop eeebotu so I can restart it?
<hggdh> (it does not seem to be registered yet)
<hggdh> bdmurray, ^^
<sectech> Does intrepid work on virtualbox yet? The last time I tried it didn't
<danbhfive> no
<danbhfive> its a kernel bug
<sectech> ok
<sectech> Is it at least being worked on?
<danbhfive> sectech: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 and yeah, it is, thats why I knew about it.  Its listed in the release notes of alpha 4
<snadge> i wonder if the xen virtual framebuffer works in intrepid ;)
<snadge> i wonder if you can do a paravirtual install yet.. hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<techno_freak> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi techno_freak
<techno_freak> dholbach, in yur 5-a-day stats, in the top 50 contributors list there are 21 embers
<techno_freak> your*
<dholbach> where?
<techno_freak> dholbach, ah, it got fixed within 30 mins :) sorry and thanks
<dholbach> np, I didn't do anything :)
<techno_freak> dholbach, it was there an hour ago, was wondering why I went out of that list and found "ember" being listed 21 times. :)
<dholbach> really... that's weird
<techno_freak> yes
<techno_freak> first I thought there was some massive triaging that threw me out of the list ;)
<techno_freak> dholbach, ouch, it's still there, let me show you screenshot of it :[
<dholbach> just tell me which column which numbers are wrong
<techno_freak> the top 50 contributors ever
<dholbach> ARGH
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that's clearly broken
<techno_freak> yes
<techno_freak> it's been like this for past 3/4 days
<dholbach> I'll check it out later
<techno_freak> ok, :)
<dholbach> thanks for letting me know
<techno_freak> :)
<Awsoonn> I'm about to throw the intrepid switch and get testing daily; any tips?
<Awsoonn> borked systems don't scare me, obvoiusly.
<dholbach> you can try out this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-August/026017.html
<Awsoonn> kvm doesn't fly on my system unfortantly
<Awsoonn> too old
<Awsoonn> is there a planned FF exeption for gimp 2.6 and Open Office 3?
 * Awsoonn presses the big red button
<dholbach> Awsoonn: not sure anybody asked for an FF exception for them yet, but I'm sure that if somebody does it, it will be considered
<Awsoonn> dholbach: good to know, thanks.
<mouz> anything known about ubottu's whereabouts last 12 hours?
<mcas> good morning
<mcas> i need some help with bug 262149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262149 in ubuntu "ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262149
<mcas> there are 3 bugs in one report
<mcas> should i open 3 new bugs and close this one or should the reporter do this?
<firmabos20034> All greetings. There is here a lucid mind what to help me?
<firmabos20034> At me a problem at loading with life CD writes here such errors: SQUASHFS error:
 * e-jat brb .. zzZZzz sleepy .. 
 * e-jat back .. 
<savvas0> is anyone in the website maintenance of ubuntu.com? the download link for gobuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu points to outdated 7.10
<rihs_> can somebody help me with framebuffer issue, which I think is related to bug #104079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104079 in usplash "Ubuntu splash screen forces 640x480 resolution" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104079
<qense> Someone has got a bug that makes his CD/DVD player key go dead when an empty disk in in the player. Reading and writing is no problem.
<qense> I can't seem to find the cause.
<qense> Could someone have a look at bug 229477 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229477 in hal "most of the laptopkeys don't work " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229477
<chrisccoulson> qense - Just looking at that bug
<qense> thx
<chrisccoulson> the reporter is referring to the button to open the CD tray isn't he?
<chrisccoulson> and the CD tray doesn't open if there is an empty disk in the player?
<qense> yes
<qense> He was a bit unclear, but that's what I understood.
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure whether HAL is involved in this or not
<qense> I started a bit wrong with diagnosing because at first I thought the all extra keys, mostly media keys, weren't working.
<chrisccoulson> qense - I'm not sure what the problem could be. I've just tried locking my CD device using HAL on my machine to see if it stops me from opening the CD drawer, and it doesn't
<chrisccoulson> I'll have a think of what else the person could do to debug it
<qense> ok, thank you for having a look at it. :)
<chrisccoulson> i have noticed another bug by ejecting a mounted CD though
<chrisccoulson> nautilus doesn't unmount it before it is ejected!
<qense> ah!
<qense> That's bad
<chrisccoulson> and then you end up with the icon stuck on your desktop
<qense> Was that bug already reported or are you reporting that right now?
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look
<chrisccoulson> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: hiya
<chrisccoulson> hi
<chrisccoulson> i'm having issues with the 5-a-day applet. i think you're the right person to speak to?
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: it depends :)
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: what's your problem?
<chrisccoulson> it crashes every time i try to load it
<dholbach> oh
<chrisccoulson> i've got a traceback
<dholbach> you have a backtrace
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> can you put it on paste.ubuntu.com?
<chrisccoulson> 1 sec
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41563/
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused
<chrisccoulson> there is no '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/fiveadayapplet/controller.py' on my system
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> ok... I can reproduce the problem - my fault - will fix it in a bit - what does      ls /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/fiveadayapplet/      say?
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41565/
<dholbach> WEIRD
<dholbach> I suppose you're on version 0.49something?
<chrisccoulson> thats the one!
<dholbach> what does      ls /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/fiveadayapplet/      say?
<dholbach> fiveadayapplet
<dholbach> not fiveaday
<chrisccoulson> whoops! http://paste.ubuntu.com/41567/
<chrisccoulson> this time there is no core.py
<dholbach> ok, so you got the controller
<dholbach> I'm just about to fix the other mistake
<dholbach> and hang on for a bit
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: ok... uploaded to PPA - it might take a bit until 0.50 shows up
<chrisccoulson> no probs!
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<dholbach> thanks for letting me know
<chrisccoulson> no problem!
<dholbach> ROCK ON
<chrisccoulson> (H)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i keep forgetting i'm not using MSN!
<dholbach> :)
<mcas> can someone please look at bug 262149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262149 in ubuntu "ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262149
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: was that supposed to be a ♥? :)
<dholbach> or what's a "(H)"?
<chrisccoulson> it's a face with shades on!
<dholbach> ah ok
<mcas> should i open 3 new bugs and close this one or should this do the reporter?
<chrisccoulson> mcas: i would encourage the reporter to open separate reports
<chrisccoulson> that one will become horrendous otherwise
<mcas> ok i close this one with a comment
<dholbach> thekorn_: if I want to play with the 5-a-day-applet locally, do I run ./5-a-day-applet -d?
<mcas> thanks for the response chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> all 3 issues are definately unrelated
<dholbach> thekorn_: ok, it works now - it's all good :)
<mcas> 1 i think so, too
<mcas> the others i wasn't sure
<thekorn_> aha, it's applet time again
 * thekorn_ hugs dholbach 
<chrisccoulson> mcas: if you keep that report open for one of the problems, it would be a good idea to edit the title and description to something more appropriate
 * dholbach hugs thekorn_ back
<dholbach> thekorn_: just fixed a tiny mistake that I introduced yesterday, now I'm looking at the teams list
<mcas> chrisccoulson: then i let this one open for the second issue and change the title
<thekorn_> I'm happy to help where possible, but I'm not running the applet right now
<chrisccoulson> mcas: that's probably the best approach
<mcas> the third one should be open as a separate bug and the first i would say it's a support request
<mcas> is this ok for you chrisccoulson?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure about that. if Xorg isn't starting correctly, then thats probably a bug
<mcas> hmmm
<mcas> ok than he should open a separate bug for this issue, too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<mcas> chrisccoulson: could you please look again if my changes are correct?
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: 0.51 is going to fix another problem in the applet (setting the teams)
 * dholbach will stop breaking thekorn_'s good work now
<dholbach> :)
<mcas> dholbach: is there a problem with the 5-a-day stats?
<thekorn_> :)
<chrisccoulson> mcas: Looks good. You should also request the output of 'lspci -vvnn'
<mcas> ok sorry
<dholbach> mcas: yes, I'm looking into it next - techno_freak told me this morning
<thekorn_> s/breaking/improving/
<dholbach> thekorn_: 5-a-day uses   bzr launchpad-login   now (I think it was your suggestion)
<thekorn_> SUPER!
<mcas> dholbach: ok fine
<dholbach> much more useful to set that instead of a ~/.5-a-day file :)
<dholbach> mcas: you were referring to the "top 50 contributors ever"?
<mcas> yes
<dholbach> ember paid me a bit to turn up a couple of times
<mcas> there are so many ember entries?
<dholbach> just kidding... just wanted to make sure you didn't spot another problem :)
<mcas> np dholbach
<Awsoonn> before I go about fixing my issue, is there anythgin else I shoudl attach? Bug #262676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262676 in update-manager "package update-manager 1:0.87.30 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Couldn't configure pre-depend cups for cups-pdf, probably a dependency cycle." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262676
<hggdh> Awsoonn, you have a series of non-standard repositories, and some of them have access errors.
<dholbach> mcas: should be fixed with next cron run
<dholbach> ember's 5-a-day-data branch seems wonky
<mcas> thanks dholbach
<Awsoonn> hggdh: sorry for the late responce, but you would classify this as a no fix bug? It is only due to my repos?
<hggdh> Awsoonn, I do not know, but it would be worth the time to clean out the errors. On my view, it still should not have failed
<hggdh> but the maintainer may have an easy time if we can be more precise on the error
<Awsoonn> alrighty then, cleaning time it is.
<Awsoonn> hggdh: where do you see these errors? what file?
<hggdh> Awsoonn, in the VarLogDistUpgradeMainlog.gz
<mcas> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi mcas
<mcas> hi chrisccoulson
<mcas> you remember the 3 in 1 bug?
<mcas> a few hours ago?
<chrisccoulson> yep! although i cant remember the bug number!
<mcas> the solution is a defect dvd drive :-)
<mcas> he downloaded a new image takes a new drive and now ist ok
<chrisccoulson> ah! well, thats good (although not so good for the reporter)
<chrisccoulson> how did you get to the bottom of it?
<mcas> he wrote it a few minutes ago ;-9
<mcas> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> nice and easy then!
<mcas> now he has a running system without any problems
<chrisccoulson> thats good to hear!
<mcas> yes
<mcas> i want to tell you because i think this was first a little complicated and now so easy
<chrisccoulson> yes, that could have ended up being quite complicated
<mcas> yes
<chrisccoulson> although with bug reports like that affecting something quite basic - you tend to find that if there aren't lots of people reporting duplicates that it is probably either a configuration problem, or broken hardware
<chrisccoulson> i had something this week - bright coloured dots appearing on my screen when usplash was shown. i could have reported it on launchpad and it would have ended up being a pain to debug
<chrisccoulson> but i suspected a hardware problem so i left it
<chrisccoulson> and sure enough, my machine failed to POST a few days ago with a video RAM failure!
<mcas> i think if there are no duplicates but answers it is a real bug anyway
<mcas> chrisccoulson: good feeling
<chrisccoulson> i'm just taking a look at bug 262760 (currently assigned to Xen)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262760 in xen-3.2 "All processors in /proc/cpuinfo have ID 0 (zero)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262760
<chrisccoulson> however, I think it should be assigned to the kernel. Does anyone else have any opinion?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure where the CPU ID comes from (whether it is from the hardware or assigned by the kernel), which is why I'm unsure
<mcas> i think it is kernel related
<chrisccoulson> i think you're probably right
<thekorn>  /exit
<thekorn> argh
<ligemeget> How the devil do I add a tag to a bug in launchpad?
<mcas> ligemeget: there is a link the Update desciption / tags
<ligemeget> ah, there it was, yes :)
<ligemeget> what can I do to improve the bug report of bug 262806 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262806 in linux "[Intrepid regression] No sound with OSS after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262806
<mcas> ligemeget: perhaps you find something at this page
<mcas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ligemeget> thanks mcas
<jcastro> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream
<jcastro> I added a header and some more links to resources, thoughts?
<hggdh> all: I *think* I identified the reason, or perhaps *one* of the reasons, eeebotu would stop every so often: it has to do with responding to server PING requests. I have added in the code, but I will not bounce EeeBotu until needed
<hggdh> the test code is currently running on #ubuntu-bugs-announce-test
<hggdh> jcastro, Brian is off on an extended weekend (its labour day in the US this Monday)
<jcastro> hggdh: ok thanks
<hggdh> jcastro, FWIW, I like it. Thank you
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> Need to chase down the OOo and mozilla teams still
<jcastro> their pages are pretty bare
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-30
<hggdh> we will get there
<nullack> Is anybody else running tselliots new nvidia 177.70 driver OK on Intrepid? Im finding X isnt happy with it
<bcurtiswx> question, i marked a bug as incomplete and at the same time asked the bug creator if the problem was still existing (a really old bug).  If they don't reply in a week am i allowed to set as invalid or does it really matter?
<philwyett> Yes you are allowed to close it. Be brave :-)
<bcurtiswx> another one.. if a user says they don't experience the bug anymore.. does that mean its invalid or fix released?
<bcurtiswx> or once again... does it matter? :D
<philwyett> Can be either. However if it was fixed in the next release go with 'Fix released'. If they are on same version and it vanished it can be a toss up. I usually go with invalid.
<bcurtiswx> thx
<philwyett> Users are like eye witnesses - Very unreliable! :-D
<Awsoonn> Hi guyz, I upgrades my system to intrepid today, as expected it exploded
<Awsoonn> I'm starting on the first broken thing, the nvidia driver for the latest kernel, are there any known issues?
<philwyett> Many known issues. :-)
<philwyett> I would wait for alpha 5. Alpha 4 + updates is a bit of a nightmare at the minute. And we know a new kernel bump is coming from .26 to .27.
<bcurtiswx> im a triager, and i need some help with what to do.. anyone around to help?
<philwyett> Sup bcurtiswx?
<bcurtiswx> bug 212662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212662 in pidgin "telepathy-haze crashed with SIGSEGV in purple_account_get_password()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212662
<bcurtiswx> what do i do next?
<philwyett> Let me look
<philwyett> bcurtiswx: Ask them to see if this happens under intrepid alpha 4 plus updates.
<bcurtiswx> but they are using hardy
<philwyett> Empathy is very alpha software even under intrepid and for hardy it is there but IMO should not be in the repo.
<philwyett> Anything empathy related under the SRU for an LTS s not likely to get fixed.
<philwyett> Empathy as default I believe is now on hold fr intrepid and will not be included until intrepid+1.
<philwyett> s/fr/for
<bcurtiswx> its a pidgin libpurple one according to sebastian bacher
<philwyett> It accessing libpurple, but it's not a complete trace. If you are not a coder, I would skip that bug.
<bcurtiswx> ok
<bcurtiswx> ty
<ph8> im gay
<amireldor> ph8 ?
<knorr> wgrant: Is it you from bug 262292 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262292 in xfree86-driver-synaptics "[intrepid] clicking is not working after merging" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262292
<wgrant> knorr: This is me.
<knorr> wgrant: Jesper Larsen here. I need a little help understanding the status
<wgrant> knorr: "Fix Committed" means that a fix has been committed to the repository.
<wgrant> Bugs in that state will normally be ignored, because nothing further really needs to be done.
<wgrant> In general, don't twiddle the state past Confirmed unless you really know what you're doing.
<knorr> wgrant: In the wiki: For a bug task about an upstream project: the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place
<wgrant> That bug task is not about an upstream project.
<wgrant> It's about a distribution source package.
<knorr> Ah okay.
<knorr> I see. Cheers. Just trying to learn here. ;)
<wgrant> Sure, always good.
<wgrant> Now to restart X to try to get the Synaptics driver working properly with input properties.
<Rocket2DMn> can somebody please look at bug 179918 and tell me if more information is needed to mark it as Triaged?  I don't know enough about codecs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179918 in mplayer "gmplayer displays "could not open codec" but plays file correctly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179918
<Ampelbein> hi! could some member of bug-control please have a look at bug #261370 ? I think it can be set to status triaged/low importance. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261370 in xchat "Xchat 'forgets' channels" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261370
<Awsoonn_> Ampelbein: *thumbs up*
<Ampelbein> Awsoonn: Thanks.
<Turl> hi
<Turl> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=473396
<ubottu> Debian bug 473396 in wnpp "ITP: php5-gtk2 -- GTK2 bindings for PHP" [Wishlist,Open]
<Turl> what does Julien mean there with arranging sponsorship?
<knorr1> Turl: He needs a sponsor to get the description in the trunk. A sponsor is a user from a group that validate work of under-priviliged contributers.
<Turl> oh
<Turl> so it'll be included soon?
<knorr1> Turl: I can't really know. He doesn't have the "power" to do it himself. So it depends when a sponsor sees it and confirms it.
<Turl> MOTUs are the sponsors? or they are two different things?
<knorr1> I've added a patch for bug 263082. Do I subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsor?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263082 in libqalculate "Spelling mistakes in currency menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263082
<hggdh> knorr1, you should mark the attachment as a patch
<knorr1> hggdh: Of course... ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> for Intrepid this is in main
<knorr1> hggdh: Okay. Should I subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsor then?
<hggdh> I guess so, knorr1
<hggdh> Knorr, BTW, thank you for helping ;-)
<Knorr> hggdh: No worries. Still a bit confusing, but it's getting better.
<hggdh> Knorr, we are trying to update all docs dealing with bug triaging
<hggdh> hopefully, it will get less confusing as we get through it
<Knorr> hggdh: Nice. Don't know if the material it self is too bad. It's just presented quite bad. Spread out on many different topics and such
<Knorr> BTW, should I change the status to something else than Confirmed?
<hggdh> Knorr, we can set it to Triaged
<hggdh> can you do it, or should I do it?
<Knorr> I don't have the power...
<hggdh> k, hold on
<hggdh> Knorr, done
<Knorr> Cheers
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-31
<Ampelbein> hi! could some member of bug-control please set bug #261598 to wishlist? thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261598 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] seahorse-plugins" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261598
<hggdh> Ampelbein, done
<anakron> HI all
<anakron> wich is the repository for 5-a-day applet in intrepid???
<anakron> cause i can found it in wiki
<anakron> someone can say repositories of 5-a-day applet for intrepid or hardy?
<mcas> hello
<mcas> i need some help with bug263141
<mcas> i need some help with bug 263141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263141 in firefox-3.0 "Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V does not work with Caps Lock active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263141
<mcas> i think this is the correct behaviour
<mcas> so how should i handle this bug
<thekorn> mcas, hi, I agree, it is the correct behaviour
<mcas> should i comment this and mark it as won't fix?
<thekorn> IMO it is invalid
<mcas> ah ok
<mcas> thanks
<thekorn> I would close it as invalid and explain that the keys are ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<thekorn> and not ctrl+shift+v
<mcas> ok i'll do so
<thekorn> super
<mcas> done
<nullack> Would someone please confirm bug 262027 for me, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262027 in synaptic "Synaptic Erroneously Reports Success on Fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262027
<james_w> nullack: I think that the package probably didn't fail installation
<nullack> james_w It did, and it resulted in X falling back to bulletproof X mode :)
<james_w> nullack: I realise it failed, but it looks like it didn't fail
<james_w> sorry, cryptic
<james_w> it had a problem, but didn't report this with a non-zero exit code of the maintainer script
<james_w> so dpkg/apt had no idea that it had a problem
<nullack> james_w: If a user upgrades tselliots driver packages and it fails, and it says it fails, synaptic shoould not say the upgrade was "successful". So should I redirect the bug to tseliot on the driver?
<james_w> the action is probably run as "something-that-might-fail || true"
<nullack> Given hes not sending a fail code?
<james_w> so that it doesn't fail the installation
<james_w> I think it is a bug in the nvidia package, yes, would you reassign and modify the bug appropriately please?
<nullack> Yes I will, thanks mate
<james_w> thank you
<nullack> Just out of interest do I assume right that devs have a coding standard about errors? Just to be sure this is being consistently done and isnt in other packages as well?
<james_w> sometimes this is done intentionally
<james_w> e.g. I know it is also done in flashplugin-nonfree
<james_w> I don't agree with it there, but it is often a definite choice to do this
<nullack> Yeah I can see isolated reasons why it would need to be done sometimes
<tseliot> maybe we can report the problem to dkms
<andre____> to use bug-buddy instead of apport, i have to create /apps/bug-buddy/run_on_crash and set it to true in gconf?
<nullack> Hi tseliot, is the problem with your package or dkms?
<tseliot> nullack: both. I have fixed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/261816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261816 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS" [Medium,In progress]
<nullack> tseliot : thank you I will edit my bug then
<tseliot> but there's still something left in the /var/lob/dkms/nvidia directory
<nullack> tseliot : I have another matter I am in the process of raising a bug for, do you have time for a quick discuss?
<tseliot> therefore there might still be directories which should have been removed
<tseliot> nullack: sure
<nullack> tselliot: Thanks. I did a fresh install of yesterdays ubuquity ISO
<nullack> tselliot: After the glx install of 177.70 I got sent to bulletproof X
<nullack> tselliot: I eventualy resolved it by getting rid of everything in xorg.conf except for the nvidia driver device section
<nullack> tselliot: The default conf has items that dont need to be there like loading glx which is done anyway
<tseliot> nullack: knowing what was there before would help me diagnose the problem
<nullack> tselliot: X was failing because the server layout had a keyboard entry
<tseliot> nullack: did it have a serverlayout section too?
<nullack> tselliot: yes
<nullack> tselliot: It was all debian default, then the glx install added other stuff
<tseliot> nullack: and was there an entry about the keyboard in the serverlayout section?
<nullack> tselliot: Another user said he installed 177.70 from a fresh install too, and he got booted to bulletproof x on logout, but after reboot was ok
<nullack> tselliot: Yes, keyboard in server layout but no keyboard device as HAL configured it
<tseliot> nullack: that's a different problem. Doing a sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia would have solved the problem
<nullack> tselliot: Right, has to be removed and added back with latest I understand
<tseliot> yes, or simply reboot
<nullack> tselliot: Anyway, it seems to me that the install is adding stuff to the xorg.conf that isnt needed and HAL is setting it all up anyway
<tseliot> adding glx won't cause any problem, however you might want to file a bug report with the original xorg.conf about the problems with input devices
<nullack> tselliot: I will do that thanks. Im a big fan of your work and Im grateful that you always quickly get out new nvidia drivers once they are released. Top stuff :)
<tseliot> ;)
<sectech> howdie
<sectech> For hardy,  has any of the kernel developers addressed the issue of the "suspend to ram" kernel panic being fixed for hardy?
<sectech> one too many hardy's
<james_w> hi sectech
<sectech> I know they wanted to move forward to 2.6.27... problem is that the people running hardy now that don't follow bugs are kinda screwed up right now
<james_w> is there a bug for it?
<sectech> james_w,  the closest that I can see is 251252
<james_w> #ubuntu-kernel is probably a better place for these questions, they will be more knowledgeable.
<sectech> james_w,  true...  they would be... but probably were asked the question 1000 times already
<sectech> 2.6.27 fixes the problem...  but the hardy users arn't getting that kernel as far as I know
<james_w> I doubt they will
<e-jat> use intrepid main repo ... then u will get the 2.6.27-2
<james_w> if you know it fixes it you can "bisect" to find the fix, and then that can be applied in hardy.
<sectech> james_w,  I guess my issue is that _I_ know how to get around it... but what about the other hardy users...
<james_w> that's the right instinct, and if you could point towards the fix I'm sure the developers would apply it to the hardy kernel.
<sectech> james_w,  imagine they would... I am still trying to find out how wide spread the bug is... I have been off for a few weeks and I just noticed this now
<sectech> it was affecting my laptop for the last couple days,  this is the first day I could look into it
<sectech> there might be a fix out there.
<nullack> Can I please get a second opinion on bug 262788 - The user has now attached required logs and Im thinking about making the package APCI rather than the Linux kernel?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262788 in linux "linux 2.6.27 kernel won't boot on amd64 hp laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262788
<james_w> is there such a package?
<sectech> james_w,  I was getting in a panic for nothing... I had the proposed repository enabled by accident
<james_w> you have the problem with -proposed, but not with -updates?
<james_w> ah, there is an acpi package, I'm not sure it should be moved there though, I would still suspect the kernel.
<sectech> james_w,  With proposed packages arn't out of testing yet...
<sectech> if an end user enabled that repository, they do so at there own risk
<sectech> in my opinonj
<sectech> err opinion
<nullack> james_w: thanks Ill leave the package with the kernel and I guess the kernel devs can drill down from there
<sectech> I tried to keep this laptop as "end user" friendly as possible... my desktop is used for testing... I guess I must have hit that by mistake
<james_w> sectech: they are there for testing, if you find a regression in a package in -proposed please file a bug and state that it is a regression in -proposed package, otherwise it will be moved to -updates and more people will be exposed to it
<sectech> james_w,  I am looking at that part now...
<james_w> thanks
<sectech> that would be very bad if that hits -updates
<sectech> james_w,  I actually have a guy on #ubuntu-kernel (not part of the devel or any other team) trying to tell me that a kernel panic isn't important.
<sectech> lol
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-24
<arand> My home folder changed permission to 777, seemingly at random. How, if at all, should I go about reporting that as a bug?
<vensign> Hi I think that the bug #417877 should  be set to Wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417877 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox should be able to do different kinds of transfers at the same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417877
<matti> ;]
<thekorn> good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone have a look at LP 416949
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<AnAnt> is there any further info I should add ?
<thekorn> AnAnt, I'm sure I've seen such a bug before, did you search launchpad for possible duplicates before reporting this one?
<thekorn> AnAnt, bug 390292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390292 in console-setup "undefined kernel key code  ( in karmic a2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390292
<AnAnt> thekorn: you think they are related ?
<thekorn> AnAnt, not sure, but at least tit is also about this "Undefined kernel key code ...." warnings
<qense> morning!
<thekorn> hey qense, nice to see you back aboard :)
<qense> thanks!
<qense> I forgot how much fun solving the puzzle of a bug could be.
<AnAnt> ok
<OsamaK_> kde-l10n-ar for jaunty is too out-of-date. Where should I report this bug? (which package should I choose?)
<arand> My home dir just randomly set permissions to 777- How, if at all, should I bug-report this?
<porthose> pedro_, would you renew my bugcontrol membership please, it is due to expire in 7 days :)
<pedro_> porthose, sure, what's the lp id?
<porthose> cjsmo
<pedro_> porthose, all done
<porthose> pedro_, ty :)
<pedro_> you're welcome ;-)
<mac_v> i'm trying to debug a hotkey issue ... could anyone tell me where the hotkeys are setup in the user's home directory? i notice that hotkeys work fine with a fresh install and then suddenly they dont work. when i clear the .gnome2 .gconf .config folders , hotheys start working again , so i was wondering if someone could narrow down the location :)
<Pici> They're in gconf, but I'm not sure where.
<greg-g> mac_v: maybe this page might help (note: I haven't read it in a while): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<mac_v> greg-g: hehe , i was using that but , didnt help with this :(
<mac_v> Pici: hmm... ok , i'll do more testing thanx
<greg-g> mac_v: :) ok
<mac_v> greg-g: was the compiz scrolling issue solved?
<greg-g> solved? no.
<mac_v> i get the bug mail , but just wanted t ask :)
<greg-g> temporary work around, though
<mac_v> to*
<greg-g> yeah
<vensign> mac_v: maybe this could help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/
 * mac_v reads
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> Booh
<micahg1> why is the locobot in here?
<hggdh> to announce the channel is logged, and to log it, I guess
<micahg1> yes, but we already have another log bot
<hggdh> which one?
<micahg1> ubuntulog
<hggdh> then this is a real good question...
<micahg1> ubuntu-bugs is getting logged with the loco channels
<qense> Could someone help me out with bug #410763 ? I'm not sure if it really is caused by GStreamer and if it really is a duplicate of the mentioned upstream bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410763 in banshee "[karmic] Banshee freeze after some song playback" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410763
<guntbert> Hi, I reported a bug (#417147) and found today a line: "Duplicate of bug #406211", so I wanted to look at that but got "Not allowed here. Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." ??? What is the secret behind this? Am I not supposed to (maybe) comment on that bug as well?
<ubot4> guntbert: Bug 406211 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/406211 is private
<guntbert> ubot4: are you a person?
<ubot4> guntbert: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> so: if a bug is marked as a duplicate of another bug - should that bug then not be openly accessible?
<Ampelbein> guntbert: yeah, at least you should be subscribed to the duplicate report and have access rights. It's a bug in apport.
<Ampelbein> I think.
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure it's a bug. the master might still contain sensitive information - but it would be nice if launchpad would at least be able to show a summary of private bug reports with all the attachments hidden
<Ampelbein> guntbert: i made 406211 non-private, there are no sensitive information in it, you can view/comment there now.
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: hmm, right.
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: the current procedure creates some confusion, this was not the first time some bug got duped and the master-report can't be viewed.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the situation is not ideal
<guntbert> Ampelbein: danke
<guntbert> Ampelbein: I just added a comment (from my own bug report) - is this an appropriate way to do it?
<Ampelbein> guntbert: yeah, that's fine. thanks.
<guntbert> Ampelbein: ok :-)
<micahg> hggdh: did you ever figure out why the locobot is here?
<hggdh> micahg, no, I did not. Brian would probably have an idea, or you can try the -irc channel
<andresmujica> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> andresmujica: hi
<micahg> bdmurray: do you know we have 2 logbots in here now?
<andresmujica> hi, how are you?  i'm working on some apport hooks using the HookUI and what some input from you...
<andresmujica> what i want to make is the debugging guide for kernel suspend and hibernate and the hotkeys one,
<bdmurray> andresmujica: I'd check with ogasawara regarding the kernel suspend one as she might have some ideas about that one specifically
<andresmujica> ok, what i want is to enhanced the apportcheckresume
<andresmujica> i've got a poc with the questionnaire
<bdmurray> micahg: I wasn't aware of that
<andresmujica> from that guide...
<micahg> bdmurray:  locobot_2 and ubuntulog
<andresmujica> micahg: one of them is pointing the logs to the eu, and the other one to irclog
<micahg> right, but the eu one seems to only be doing loco teams
<andresmujica> as far as i've found 'til now...
<micahg> just wondering if this is by design or an error
<andresmujica> ogasawara: ping
<ogasawara> andresmujica: hi
<BUGabundo> hey
<andresmujica> ogasawara:  hi, how are you... i'm working on a package/symptom hook for the suspend/resume debugging guide...
<ogasawara> andresmujica: sweet!
<joumetal> bug 77010 has probably many duplicates
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 77010 in module-init-tools "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<BUGabundo> hey ogasawara andresmujica micahg bdmurray
<andresmujica> i've got the poc working with the questionnaire, but i want to modify the aportcheckresume with the questionaire itself, do you think is feasible?
<andresmujica> hi BUGabundo
<ogasawara> andresmujica: unfortunately I wouldn't know off the top of my head.  I'll have to take a close look.
<ogasawara> s/close/closer/
<andresmujica> oagasawara: ok, i'll check that too, and as soon as i get something i'll ping you again. the questions i'm using are from the Information Gathering section of DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume i've already got the symptom hook working, but it needs polishing.
<andresmujica> now, about the hotkeys... i'm working with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting as a base...
<bdmurray> andresmujica: and how is that going?
<andresmujica> well, troubled because Karmic changed everything...
<andresmujica> i need to install a package to get some debug...
<andresmujica> lsinput...
<andresmujica> i'm gonna check if i can do that with root_command_output()  .... not sure thou...
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
<bddebian> Boo
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> When using alsa or pulse, my computer farts quietly instead playing sound
<LimCore> since I didnt feed any beans to my computer, but I did upgrade (9.04 amd64) yesterday, I guess this could be related
<LimCore> is this a known problem?
<LimCore> only /dev/dsp works
<LimCore> well, anyway - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/418644
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418644 in pulseaudio "Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 ALSA and Pulse stoped working after upgrade " [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/418649   this is important, it makes it hard to debug X problems
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418649 in kdepim "kmail floods .xsession-errors" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> LimCore, please, at least, state what version of kmail and Ubuntu you are running
<LimCore> hggdh: as in the bug report, 9.04 amd64, fully up to date... this is obvious?
<hggdh> LimCore, I may be missing something, but I see no '9.04' strings in there
<hggdh> so, not obvious to me
<LimCore> ah, the other bug
<LimCore> updated
<hggdh> LimCore, thank you
<hggdh> LimCore, what about kmail? :-)
<LimCore> hggdh: well, kmail floods my .xsession-errors with some bullshit
<LimCore> that looks like debug messages
<LimCore> unfrotunatelly then log stops working, and I can not see there why my session died (other bug)
<hggdh> LimCore, what kmail *version*? You should already know the drill: when opening a bug on a package, do give the versions used.
<LimCore> just refresh ;)
<LimCore> also, it is the version that is in 9.04 up to date
<hggdh> LimCore, yes. Still, it has to be stated. Please do not assume everybody will know and expect the same you do.
<lfaraone> Hey, Ubuntu-bug itself is crashing when I run it. How do I set it to verbose/debug mode so I can see what's going on?
<bdmurray> lfaraone: are you getting any output when it crashes?
<lfaraone> bdmurray: well, it calls firefox, which then crashes.
<lfaraone> *firefox then crashes.
<lfaraone> bdmurray: I have firefox running in the background. I can start new firefox windows with the "firefox http://someurl" command. But when apport/ubuntu-bug gets to the part where it hands off to firefox it dies with an X error
<bdmurray> so, the tab never gets opened by ubuntu-bug?
<lfaraone> bdmurray: correct.
<lfaraone> bdmurray: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259380/
<lfaraone> bdmurray: odd, the problem just went away.
<bdmurray> why are using sudo?
<bdmurray> lfaraone: why are you using sudo w/ ubuntu-bug?
<lfaraone> bdmurray: well, I had tested it earlier to see if it crashed when run as root or if it was a problem with my local env vars. (my sudo is aliased to clear local variables other than DISPLAY)
<lfaraone> bdmurray: it also crashed sans sudo.
<mac_v>  hmm... i have a weird problem, when i try to play sound in my user profile i can *not* get sound to play in 2 apps simultaneously , but when i create a new user , sound works fine and i can play several apps simultaneously! how do i solve this?
<LimCore> hggdh: can we make kmail quickly to not full xsession-errors, because it stops me from reporting more important errors
 * LimCore is tired of users complaining, why you upgraded to 9.04, 8.10 was working better...
<LimCore> flash, sound, speed, firefox, all seems to be just worse in 9.04 somehow.  Most of which I reported in bugs btw.  Just observation
<LimCore> if something was apprently fixed (it works nowdays, didnt work before,  but we never traced the exact problem), I set status to fix released or invalid?
<hggdh> LimCore, it would be Fix Released, unknown fix.
<hggdh> LimCore, on the kmail: I do not usually deal with KDE (and do not run kmail), so all I can do here is guarantee the minimum data is available for someone to confirm
<hggdh> for the kmail bug, you may try to present your case to the #kubuntu channel
<LimCore> thanks
<hggdh> re. bug 418773 -- should I close it Invalid, or WONTFIX?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418773 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] virtualbox, proprietary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418773
 * micahg was thinking that
<hggdh> yeah. I personally think WONTFIX is more to the point, but...
<micahg> does the sun license prevent redistribution?
<hggdh> well, the licence starts with "This license applies if you download the full VirtualBox binaries from the Downloads page."
<hggdh> which can be constructed to mean "you can only download it from us.
<micahg> yeah
<hggdh> yes, it does restrict -- paragraph (3) states "any use beyond the provisions of paragraph (2) is prohibited. So, packaging is prohibited
 * micahg would think won't fix with that quoted
<micahg> anyways, sun provides a deb repo
<hggdh> yes. Closed wontfix
<hggdh> dammit, closed the wrong bug :-(
<BUGabundo> boas
<mac_v> pedro_: isnt bug Bug #417824 a medium importance bug? it impacts several core apps [panel,update manager, power manager]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417824 in gnome-panel "Gnome-panel loads very late after session start" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417824
<mac_v> even session shutdown options are not displayed
<pedro_> mac_v, how changing the importance would make a difference there?
<mac_v> pedro_: not a difference for the bug , but i'm trying to understand :)
<mac_v> as to the reasons for your choice
<pedro_> mac_v, low is ok, you seems to be the only one facing the issue currently there's no confirmation from anybody else, and also i cannot reproduce the issue here locally
<greg-g> stupid question: is there a performance hit if you have -dbgsym packages installed for an app?
<greg-g> or performance difference?
<mac_v> pedro_: hmm... hehe being to lone affectee  , nice ;)
<pedro_> mac_v, haha yeah :-P
<pedro_> greg-g, i don't think so... are you having problems with any of those packages?
<mac_v>  hmm... i have a weird problem, when i try to play sound in my user profile i can *not* get sound to play in 2 apps simultaneously , but when i create a new user , sound works fine and i can play several apps simultaneously! how do i correct this?
<mac_v> pedro_: if you dont mind me saying , your "thanx for sending upstream" response template is grammatically wrong. i forgot the exact wording , but i noticed it in several bugs
<greg-g> pedro_: no, just wondering outloud. :)
<pedro_> mac_v, there's no template for it
<pedro_> greg-g, ah good ;-)
<pedro_> mac_v, do you want to make one? ;-)
<mac_v> i think there is one , already , let me check
<greg-g> I thought Bryce made one using grease monkey that automatically filled in the bug number, he blogged about it recently, I believe.
<mac_v> oh , there is no template , thats a different upstreamed one
<mac_v> pedro_: "Thank you for taking the time to report this bug upstream."  how does that sound?
<pedro_> mac_v, sounds good to me
<mac_v> pedro_: should i add it to the responses page then?
<pedro_> btw I've seen some reports where the reporter sent it upstream but didn't create an upstream task for it nor link it there
<pedro_> would be nice to create an stock response for that case
<pedro_> mac_v, sure, feel free to do it
<mac_v> pedro_: how do we add for that? something that says, thank you but you should add it in the also affects link?
<pedro_> we can point them to the nice documentation we currently have for that
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<AnAnt_> Hello, can someone look at LP 390292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390292 in console-setup "undefined kernel key code  ( in karmic a2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390292
<mac_v> pedro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259500/ is this OK?
<mac_v> bdmurray: hi... ^ for a response to members who have submitted but not linked upstream bug in lp
<mac_v> hm... i was thinking of using "learn" instead of "read" ,  would that sound harsh?
<greg-g> mac_v: this is what I was thinking of: http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/drupal/upstream-cgi
<greg-g> and this http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/drupal/stock-replies-tips
<bdmurray> mac_v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259503/
<mac_v> bdmurray: sounds good :) , should i add it or ?
<mac_v> greg-g: we are actually talking about the same thing ;)
<bdmurray> mac_v: that'd be great
<greg-g> mac_v: ahh :) serves me right for not reading the back log completely :)
<mac_v> bdmurray: http://filebin.ca/zmjt/bugsquad-replies.xml , i have added it to the end
<bcurtiswx> did that one guys wiki changes go into effect yet
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: i think you got this mixed up> Bug #410278
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410278 in notify-osd "[Feature request]Allow empathy conversation window to be minimized to notification area" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410278
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: notify-osd has nothing to do with the feature request
<bcurtiswx> mac_v, i believe notify-osd is what takes care of that, not the applications themselves
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: nope , notify-osd is just a notification daemon  , just displays the bubbles
<bcurtiswx> thats indicator applet then.. right?
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: that is different too , but works for me ;)
<bcurtiswx> so it would belong with that
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i guess i have always thought the goal of indicator applet was to allow apps to be minimized (like empathy,evolution,gwibber) the ones that provide more frequent updates...
<bcurtiswx> but i might be mistaken that the application has to support it on its own before it would work with the indicator applet
<mac_v> yup
<bcurtiswx> lemme see what the ayatana peeps have to say
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: empathy does not have support for i-a yet :)
<bcurtiswx> that i know, and i am gonna go fix the bug depending on my chat with the ayatana peeps
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: sure , great \o/
<bcurtiswx> unless you already know the answer to my question and im just being dumb here :P
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: minimizing is one of the features of messaging menu , but just has not been done by the devs :) , BTW the emapthy  Bug #340180
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 340180 in empathy "Please provide indicator-applet support in empathy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340180
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: lol look who's here ;) > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#Unresolved%20issues
<mac_v> i think mpt added your name from a question you asked somewhere :)
<bcurtiswx> mac_v: yeah... and look whats still not done... i asked that a long time ago
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: its not done because no dev has cared to do it , but mp wants to implement it
<bcurtiswx> but it looks like they want to push empathy into the indicator applet... hmm.. makes this a much more complicated bug
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: pls fix it :)
<bcurtiswx> i _could_ keep it open for both empathy and indicator applet.. in hopes one gets to it first
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: last i heard from mpt , that was what he said  , thats why it has been added to the unresolved issues.
<bcurtiswx> mac_v, look satisfactory to your liking now?
<hggdh> dtchen, ping -- do you have a possible schedule?
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: just a small fish , anything goes ,  :)
<bcurtiswx> mac_v, i just want to make sure i put myself into your mindset well enough to get this to where you want it
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: BTW , its mirco who gets frustrated when bugs are wrongly assigned to notify-osd
<bcurtiswx> i will make sure to duck if he throws anything sharp at my head :D
<mac_v> hehe , ;)
<dtchen> hggdh: friday evening EST is likely best to work for me
<dtchen> hggdh: sorry, EDT. let's shoot for 1800 EDT, which is 2200 UTC.
<Ueland_2> bloddy timezones :P
<hggdh> dtchen, thank you. I will be MIA -- traveling back home, but I will try to set it up on -classroom
<mac_v> dtchen: hi... which irc room can i contact Eric Hedekar (stochastic) ,
<stochastic> mac_v, I'm here
<hggdh> so, to answer, #ubuntu-bugs ;-)
<mac_v> stochastic: hi... i'm really sorry , i just deleted the folders , just 2 mins ago :(
<stochastic> mac_v, shouldda made backups ;)  maybe someone else with the bug will post theirs
<mac_v> stochastic: i had the folders for nearly a day! but yeah.
<mac_v> hggdh: ;p
<mac_v> stochastic: BTW why does the daemon.conf use ";" instead of "#"  for commenting? or am i understanding the purpose wrong?
<stochastic> mac_v either one works for commenting
<mac_v> hm...
<hggdh> dtchen, just confirming, we are set for Firday Aug 28, at 1800 EDT, 2200 Z
<bcurtiswx> a date???? :P
<hggdh> yes!
<bcurtiswx> not to sound rude.. hggdh you are M or F ?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, yes :-D
<bcurtiswx> hahaha
<bcurtiswx> you got me
<bcurtiswx> which one?
<hggdh> the one I was born with...
<hggdh> ah, ok
<hggdh> M
<bcurtiswx> ok
<micahg1> so 5PM Friday?
<micahg> that looks silly
<micahg> hggdh: will it be logged?
<hggdh> micahg, yes, 1700, or 17:00, or 5PM
<bcurtiswx> what r u talking about?
<hggdh> I will try to get it logged -- after all, I will be traveling at this time, and would very much get it later
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, a training on triaging sound bugs
<bcurtiswx> ah, where at?
<hggdh> micahg, of course, CDT time
<bcurtiswx> the T = time
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, this is what I am trying to get. Worst scenario, #ubuntu-bugs, but I would prefer #ubuntu-classroom
<bcurtiswx> ah ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-26
<komputes> bdmurray: you may want to edit "("Visibility/security" in the top left pink box)" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage as the "private bug" indicator/container is no longer pink.
<bdmurray> komputes: feel free to make the change if you are so inclined
<komputes> bdmurray: no prob, just wanted to check with you
<bcurtiswx> whats the ubuntu spell checker?
<mrooney|w> bcurtiswx: I think there are multiple that different applications use
<mrooney|w> aspell is the most popular, perhaps?
<bcurtiswx> hmm, how do i find out which empathy uses?
<bcurtiswx> bug #411172
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411172 in empathy "empathy doesn't allow the ability to ignore certain "words"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411172
<mrooney|w> if it is packaged properly, depends or recommends I imagine
<bcurtiswx> mrooney|w: thx
<mrooney|w> were you able to figure out which one it uses?
<bcurtiswx> nothing in depends or recommends.. im asking in #telepathy
<mrooney|w> bcurtiswx: of note is the depend on libenchant1c2a
<micahg1> libhunspell-1.2-0 :)
<bcurtiswx> ah ha, i am blind
<bcurtiswx> i looked through the thing and stupidly forgot to use the find feature
<bcurtiswx> so in the case of the bug i mentioned earlier
<bcurtiswx> is it an empathy wishlist or libhunspell wishlist/bug ?
<bcurtiswx> thats why ive been asking these questions
<micahg> libhunspell if that's where the dictionary is
<micahg> nah
<micahg> that's an empathy bug
<micahg> libhunspell probably just provides the dictionary
<micahg> bug is to ignore, right?
<bcurtiswx> yeah
<micahg> so I would think that's in implementation
<bcurtiswx> ok, i wasn't sure if libhunspell should already allow ignoring of words
<micahg> idk
<bcurtiswx> best to keep it with the empathy folks then eh?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> library already supports it
<micahg> so I'd say an implementation problem
<bcurtiswx> okee, where did u find out it supports it?
<micahg> but if it's wrong, they'll move it
<micahg>  apt-cache show libhunspell-1.2-0
<micahg> supports forbidden words list
<bcurtiswx> ah, ok thx
<bcurtiswx> ok another question... so i know theres no way empathy devs are going to change something... its a wishlist item ... should I mark as wishlist or can i go ahead and mark as wontfix?
<bcurtiswx> smarter to go to the devs and get their actual Ok on marking it wontfix
<bcurtiswx> ?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: unless you know it's wontfix, you can leave as wishlist
<micahg> why wouldn't empathy devs change anything?
<bcurtiswx> well its nothing yet
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> its a wishlist to change the icons for the buddy list
<bcurtiswx> to pidgins
<micahg> maybe if it was reworded as an icon pack or something
<micahg> some apps let you add your own icons
<micahg> that would seem more reasonable
<LimCore> Any chance Ubuntu could support sound again, on my box?
<bcurtiswx> Ubuntu tries to stay the same as upstream as possible.. correct?
<LimCore> about, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/418644
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418644 in pulseaudio "Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 ALSA and Pulse stoped working after upgrade " [Undecided,New]
<micahg> bcurtiswx: if possible, it depends on what
<bcurtiswx> because the telepathy folks say wontfix but that ubuntu can change the icon set if they desire... and i don't think Ubuntu would, but idk
<micahg> well, unless ubuntu has a reason to change, probably not
<micahg> although
<micahg> you might want to check with the package developers
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: we don't make spurious changes.
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: but we will change a package to improve it or fix bugs; and try to get the changes integrated upstream.
<lifeless> for some changes, like theming ones, upstream may not want them, but we may still need them.
<bcurtiswx> but it seems its a need = in watnt = wontfix
<bcurtiswx> s/watnt/want
<lifeless> wontfix is for things that we /won't do/
<lifeless> wishlist is for things that a volunteer can do
<bcurtiswx> in my case its a request for icon change in empathy that the icons are "too ugly"
<bcurtiswx> the icons for away and busy and available
<LimCore> I updated the bug, with debug output, please see
<bcurtiswx> which bug? i dont see this change
<lifeless> well, the icons should be coming from some desktop them yeah? so if you change desktop theme they change?
<lifeless> if they don't change with the theme, then I'd split it into two bugs: 1) that empathy hard codes rather than using the theme; 2) that <theme X is ugly>
<LimCore> bcurtiswx: I was refeing to my pulse audio bug, linked above
<bcurtiswx> LimCore: type alsamixer in terminal
<bcurtiswx> make sure nothing it muted
<bcurtiswx> is*
<bcurtiswx> or at no volume
<LimCore> it is quietly farting
<LimCore> and OSS is working 100% fine
<LimCore> so it seems mixers are ok
<LimCore> not playing quietly, but making distorted random noises
<LimCore> omg
<LimCore> it works :o PCM was muted.
<bcurtiswx> :-)
 * LimCore fells stupid
<bcurtiswx> you are welcome
<LimCore> althogh this still ARE bugs
<LimCore> 1. wtf why pcm reset to 0 on update
<bcurtiswx> karmic fixes a ton
<bcurtiswx> idk, pulse has a mind of its own
<LimCore> 2. why 0 sound makes farts instead silence
<hggdh> LimCore, then you might want to be at the "triaging sound bugs" this Friday
<LimCore> here?
<hggdh> on #ubuntu-classroom, at 22:00 UTC
<bcurtiswx> ET = 6:00PM i think
<LimCore> ow but I have to change plans
<hggdh> correct, bcurtiswx
 * LimCore calls the pimp and rescheduels
 * LimCore calls Willson and Amber too
<bcurtiswx> friday, 6:00PM
<bcurtiswx> i can be mod if you still don't have anyone
<hggdh> more correctly, Friday, 6:00 PM EDT
<hggdh> (or 22:00 Z)
<bcurtiswx> zulu woooo
<hggdh> heh. Easier than writing UTC
<LimCore> UTC is this universal time riht?
<hggdh> yes
<bcurtiswx> yup
<LimCore> btw,
<LimCore> pulse audio is so epically broken
<LimCore> one of main reasons why ubuntu is NOT multi user desktop
<bcurtiswx> would it hurt LimCore to try the karmic pulses?
<LimCore> bcurtiswx: no
<hggdh> yes, this is why it is so important to get triage correct for sound
<LimCore> switch VTs few times --> constant farting or just no sound
<LimCore> if you are lucky, the sound will work, instead the GFX will die lol
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> i just bought two usb audio/video devices
<bcurtiswx> getting pulse to work with them has been a pain.. so i do know where you are coming from
<LimCore> which I am unable to report because kmail dumps some bullshit to log files
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: so in case you didn't get this before
<LimCore> Oh this option dumps tons of useless KIO debug level stuff to log, why yes! lets turn it on
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: if you still need someone, i can mod Friday 6:00PM EDT
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, thank you. You have just been opted in ;-)
<bcurtiswx> ;-)
<bcurtiswx> #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-discussion   right?
<hggdh> or -questions, let me check
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, seems to be #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<LimCore> there should be a Dr.Linux program
<LimCore> it would check for all this common stuff,  check if mixers are on, if there is hd space,  and common pitfalls like that
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: is there some bot im suppose to use.. or wiki page im supposed to read up on?
<mrooney|w> LimCore: isn't that sort of what hwtest is?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<hggdh> (and companions)
<LimCore> mrooney|w: I ment a gui program with hints etc, user friendly and all
<LimCore> bbl
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: i don't think the room is ever modded
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: hopefully they know im mod and can voice me
<bcurtiswx> lol
<hggdh> we will tell them about you (and Dan) so there will be no problem. But, yes, modding is an option
<bcurtiswx> i doubt it will be needed
<hggdh> I wish I could be there... pity I will miss it
<bcurtiswx> are there logs?
<hggdh> yes, the channel is continuously logged. We will, after the class, prepare the logs into the wiki
<bcurtiswx> good deal
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, PVT?
<bcurtiswx> PVT?
<hggdh> private
<bcurtiswx> oh , sure
<komputes> how many of you use bughelper?
<komputes> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/BestPractices shows an error: Include: Nothing found for "^= Bug Reporting ="!
<dholbach> good morning
<MTeck> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hey MTeck
<MTeck> how's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how 'bout you?
<ejat> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi ejat
<MTeck> dholbach: doing good except for that complaint - and that I had a fire extinguisher blow up in my car
<dholbach> ugh
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<mac_v> Anyone around? i'v got a nautilus issue ,i think is related to my bug where thumbnails dont refresh, when i tried to reboot i'v got a message saying some programs are still running , and shows a huge list of nautilus events [copy,move,delete] these events where completed a long time ago , now my question is how do i catch whats goign on?
<gnomefreak> is it just me or is "rm" broken?
<Ueland> que?
<gnomefreak> i think its working now a little while ago rm filename was giving me a > sign
<Hobbsee> did you accidently add a '?
<Hobbsee> that usually means it's asking you to end your quote
<gnomefreak> checking
<gnomefreak> yep
<Hobbsee> that'd be the problem, then
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: y/w
<AnAnt> Hello, could someone look at LP 418477 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418477 in linux "New kernel causes losetup to hog the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418477
<AnAnt> can anyone confirm this issue ?
<hggdh> pedro_, ping
<pedro_> hggdh, hey!
<mac_v> pedro_: hi... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/388418 ,  i think this bug can be closed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388418 in nautilus "Smaller icons on the desktop compared to the Nautilus window" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pedro_> mac_v, hello, yeap, closing it now, thanks!
<mac_v> thank you :)
<azimout> question: what do we do about bugs against software that's no longer included in the latest Ubuntu version? I'm asking because I'm looking at 35 scrollkeeper bugs, and scrollkeeper is replaced by rarian-compat in Karmic
<dholbach> azimout: I guess we have scrollkeeper in releases that are still supported
<dholbach> still in dapper, hardy, intrepid, jaunty
<dholbach> so will be around for a bit longer
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scrollkeeper
<dholbach> same in Debian: http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=scrollkeeper
<azimout> ok, so I just ask people to confirm on jaunty then? I mean, is anyone going to issue updates (excluding security or SRU) against it? or are we just going to confirm (or close) bugs and then wait until support expires?
<matti> :)
<dholbach> azimout: upstream is very very very inactive, so I doubt there's going to be further improvements in scrollkeeper
<dholbach> azimout: and there's just going to be SRUs or security fixes if at all
<dholbach> but the upstream version we have is "well-tested" we had the same version (minus some Debian/Ubuntu fixes) in warty already :)
<dholbach> so I'd just wait for it to not be in any supported ubuntu releases, then close the bugs
<dholbach> which will be in April 2013 :-)
<dholbach> LTSes can be annoying, hm?
<hggdh> you may also warn the reporters that there is a low chance of the bugs being fixed, since the upstream project seems orphaned
<azimout> I understand. But isn't that wasted triaging work?
<hggdh> No. It *is* triaging work still.
<hggdh> the reporters deserve a position, anyway.
<hggdh> and -- who knows? -- upstream may pick up again
<josephpiche> I was wondering if could have someone look at ubuntu bug 396632. I filed it because I feel like I should be able to run `service lighttpd status` as an unprivileged user since I can run `service mysql status` unprivileged, but I'm not familiar enough with init scripts to know what to modify in order to write a patch.
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 396632 in lighttpd "lighttpd init file should not chown or chmod on status check" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396632
<hggdh> but this raises a question: should we have a tag for dropped packages?
<dholbach> hggdh: I'd probably just mass-close them all once the package is in no supported distro anymore
<hggdh> dholbach, yes, that was I was thinking. It's just that the tag would help find them all
<micahg> I thought we mark won't fix anything that's not an SRU or security bug?
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> We should clear it out, just to be sure, but it certainly sounds like a sane move, micahg
<hggdh> like: if it is not SRU-worthy, and not a security issue, then close dropped packages wontfix
<micahg> hggdh: I thought you did that for a certain gnome component that was orphaned
<hggdh> yes. But I did it *only* for it.
<hggdh> after discussing the issue
<bdmurray> It'd also be good to update the package bug filing guidelines for removed packages to say don't file anymore.
<hggdh> yes, thank you
<micahg> bdmurray: how is a user supposed to know if something is an SRU or security issue?
<bdmurray> micahg: do you mean the reporter?
 * micahg would rather see the triaging guildelines updated
<micahg> bdmurray: yes
<hggdh> the user does not, always. The triager must find it out (and would be done if it *was* marked as such)
<hggdh> and the reporter can always question, and re-open
<micahg> one can see in the sidebar for bugs if the package has a version in the latest release
<hggdh> bdmurray, is there a list of dropped packages somewhere?
<bdmurray> hggdh: no, but it should be determinable.  I could prepare a list if someone wants to use it.
<micahg> althought ones that totally no longer exist in supported versions like mozilla-firefox and firefox would make sense to warn not to submit a bug  to
<hggdh> or redirect to the correct packages
<micahg> well, that's not always easy, althought I would say firefox is the exception in that case
<micahg> most packages do normally have something that replaces it
<hggdh> bdmurray, that might be good. I was thinking of setting up something like that as a reference, like "package name -> last version supported"
<bdmurray> hggdh: something like what?  I'm not following
<micahg> could someone tell me if this implies something to try or something to do? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259900/
 * micahg keeps getting users saying command doesn't help
<bdmurray> Maybe put an extra carriage return in there before the command
<bdmurray> and put 'of the following command run in a terminal' ?
<micahg> bdmurray: what do you think about LP not allowing crash reports to be public until they are retraced at least once?
<micahg> bdmurray: ty for the feedback
<hggdh> bdmurray, well. In fact, one can look at packages.ubuntu.com for find out what packages have been dropped
<bdmurray> micahg: do you mean people have been making bugs public before they have been retraced?
<hggdh> but, perhaps more effective, would be a list of packages dropped on each release
<micahg> correct
<bdmurray> hggdh: I wrote some similar code using the api a bit a go
<hggdh> bdmurray, care to share it? I might be able to adjust to what I am thinking of
<bdmurray> hggdh: sure, let me fix it though the api seems to have changed on me
<hggdh> BTW -- my lp_karma_suffix is getting hit by security errors
<micahg> bdmurray: should I file a report?
<micahg> actually, who would it be against?
<micahg> or rather what?
<hggdh> malone, I guess
<bdmurray> micahg: that sounds reasonable but putting crash reports in launchpad is kind of hack as it is and isn't use by other projects
<micahg> right
<micahg> that's why I'm wondering where it goes
<micahg> or even how to suggest it
<bdmurray> well, it seems unlikely to be fixed via code rather triagers should be educated
<micahg> ok
<bdmurray> hggdh: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/28415 <- that is the output of the script, I wrote it before the dapper desktop EOL hence the dapper information
<bdmurray> iirc the vast majority of packages had 0 bug reports but it'd be good to double check of course!
<azimout> ok, thank you all for the answers, bye
<josephpiche> I was wondering if could have someone look at ubuntu bug 396632. I filed it because I feel like I should be able to run `service lighttpd status` as an unprivileged user since I can run `service mysql status` unprivileged, but I'm not familiar enough with init scripts to know what to do
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 396632 in lighttpd "lighttpd init file should not chown or chmod on status check" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396632
<bdmurray> josephpiche: I'd check with the searver team about that
<josephpiche> bdmurray: okay, thanks
<thekorn> bdmurray, can we have a quick chat about bughelper/py-lp-bugs after the meeting?
<bdmurray> thekorn: sounds good!
<eltoozero> Hi there people, where would I go to report a kernel bug in Karmic?
<eltoozero> My machine does not fully halt at shutdown since 2.6.31-7-generic, but it worked fine in 2.6.31-5-generic, just want to properly report it.
<thekorn> bdmurray, I've seen some discussions here in this channel about bughelper last week, so I think we should decide how to go on with bughelper and py-lp-bugs
<greg-g> eltoozero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug will do it for you.
<thekorn> bdmurray, the biggest problem is py-lp-bugs, and the fact that it is not  easy to teach bughelper to use launchpadlib instead of py-lp-bugs
<greg-g> eltoozero: actually, can you open up a terminal and type "ubuntu-bug linux" ?
<eltoozero> ok, it's against "linux", just wasn't sure if there was a more specific place, thank you greg-g
<greg-g> That will report it just the same, but additionly attach some debugging info
<eltoozero> love the ubuntu-bug on the cli, very very cool.
<greg-g> eltoozero: no problem, thanks for helping
<bdmurray> thekorn: right, I think a good thing would be determining what is useful about bughelper
 * greg-g still hasn't gotten used to recommending ubuntu-bug to people
<thekorn> bdmurray, I think it bugnumbers to get list of tasks in multible output formats and the ability to use cluefiles with bughelper
<eltoozero> This is my first time contributing heavily to the project, just want to follow standards.
<thekorn> bdmurray, and it should not be hard to also support apport's bugpatterns
<bdmurray> Yes, I'd agree there
<eltoozero> what information will be most helpful in the summary for a kernel bug regarding halting at shutdown?
<eltoozero> my chipset?
<bdmurray> I recently added a script to bug patterns for checking a package's bug lists
<thekorn> bdmurray, maybe the best (and easiest) solution would be to rewrite bughelper with focus on this points
<eltoozero> "does not halt on shutdown"
<greg-g> eltoozero: chipset should be automatically included when you use the ubuntu-bug CLI tool (I believe)
<thekorn> bdmurray, jup I just found out about this script
<greg-g> eltoozero: I would just give as best a description of the problem as possible (known goods, known bads) and use the ubuntu-bug tool, if more info is needed, we'll ask for it :)
<eltoozero> greg-g: cool, is it prudent to mention the version of the kernel in the summary? "2.6.31-7-generic"
<eltoozero> at least the -7 which is where the problem started vs -5
<thekorn> bdmurray, my first reaction was "hey, this bugpatterns makes cluefiles totally useless" but the problem is bugpatterns can only be run against bugreports created with apport
<greg-g> eltoozero: that'd be fine, something like "does not half on shutdown starting with 2.6.31-7"
<bdmurray> thekorn: thinking about it the utility of clues compared to patterns is that they can be more vague and provide some guidance right?  oh that too
<eltoozero> greg-g: that's where I was going, thank you.
<thekorn> bdmurray, right
<greg-g> eltoozero: yep, you've got the idea! :)
<eltoozero> greg-g: here's another one, a very similar bug but very old, obviously not a part of karmic testing, should I add to that bug or create a new one?
<bdmurray> eltoozero: with this specific system so it doesn't attract unrelated hardware comments
<bdmurray> this bug is likely hardware specific
<eltoozero> bdmurray: agreed.
<bdmurray> thekorn: so this sounds like a good plan to me
<eltoozero> bdmurray, can you clarify?
<bdmurray> the ability to poweroff at shutdown can be dependant on your hardware
<eltoozero> bdmurray, yes, should I specify in the summary or the full description
<bdmurray> ideally both
<eltoozero> ok good, and should I attach it to an older, similar bug that was on an old kernel version?
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, good, so when I find some spare time over the next week I will start rewriting bughelper focusing on this three capabilities
<bdmurray> eltoozero: only if it is the exact same hardware
<eltoozero> bdmurray, perfect, thank you.  I reviewed that bug and included the same debug information that was asked (if you're Brian Murray you were chasing it down before it was abandoned).
<hggdh> micahg, ping
<micahg> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> micahg, why would a javascript http call return status==0 instead of (say) 200?
<micahg> bug?
<hggdh> no, it's the "follow bug trail" thing I am writing under greasemonkey for us
<micahg> bug
<micahg> bug 394192
<hggdh> ah
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394192 in elisa "cpommened" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394192
<micahg> bug 394912
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394912 in launchpad-gm-scripts "XMLHTTPRequest Randomly Fails with Status Code 0 During Reload/Refresh and/or Multiple Requests  " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394912
<hggdh> brb, VP meeting now
<thekorn> bdmurray, I just tried "search-bugs" form the bugpattern branch, there is an "import tempfile" missing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260000/
<bdmurray> thekorn: fixed, thanks
<hggdh> micahg, thank you for the link to the bug
<micahg> np, I'm trying to push it through upstream
<micahg> if I can get someone to show me in the code where the bug is, I'll try to fix it
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> go for it, but I understand FF code is a maze...
<hggdh> perhaps asac will know
<micahg> exactly, that's why I need someone to shwo me where
 * micahg is poking around the developer channel on mozilla IRC
<BUGabundo> ola
<BUGabundo> hggdh: YoBoY: http://p.bugabundo.net/os-alunos-e-o-portugues
<jwilliams> Hi all. I've encountered a strange bug and Google is not helping.  The update-manager shows n updates available, but Synaptic shows no updates available.  When I click to install the updates in update-manager they do not get installed, and they still show in the list after I reload.   Has anyone else encountered this?
<BUGabundo> jwilliams: what version of ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> open a terminal and type:
<jwilliams> BUGabundo: Hi, thanks for your reply.  Jaunty (i386)
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe upgrade
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> and pastebin any errors
<jwilliams> Righto ...
<jwilliams>  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade is showing the files that update-manager lists (but Synaptic does not)  Installing them now ...
<BUGabundo> don't force anything dangeroues
<jwilliams> Heh.  The operation completed with no errors
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> are you sure you where looking in the right place?
<BUGabundo> maybe the bottom left tabs
<BUGabundo> where on the wrong one?
<jwilliams> BUGabundo: I think so, but I will be more careful next time.  When I click on "Install" I get a gksu prompt and it appears to work (i.e. does not show an error) but then just re-loads the package lists.
<BUGabundo> strange
<jwilliams> I'll say!
<BUGabundo> if it happens again
<BUGabundo> take a few screenshots
<jwilliams> BUGabundo: Thanks for your help :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-27
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: i received no e-mail yet from you. was i supposed to?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, sorry, ended up forgetting -- had to fight insomnia ;-)
 * bcurtiswx feeds hggdh some caffeine pills
<hggdh> need it. I never, ever, could sleep well when traveling alone (i.e., work). Since I travel a *whole* lot...
<bcurtiswx> next time you're in DC lemme know. :(
<bcurtiswx> :)*
<bdmurray> hggdh: did the removed packages output look useful?
<micahg> or Chicago :)
<bdmurray> well Portland too then!
<bcurtiswx> Portland, ME ? or Portland, OR ?
<bdmurray> the latter
<bcurtiswx> cool, if Portland, ME i was gonna talk hockey with you... but nvm :P
<hggdh> bdmurray, sorry, yes, it did. I am now thinking on how to best present it
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, strangle enough, DC is usually only once per year... (I am talking about the metroplex, of course)
<hggdh> and Chicago... about twice per year.
<hggdh> And I will be happy to call on you all next time ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray, I thought you lived on the east coast
<hggdh> and Portland, of course. Home of The BugMeister :-D
<hggdh> but... last time I was in Portland I got lost, and only found I was lost on when I figured I was going back to California
<hggdh> already on the highway
<bcurtiswx> lol
<hggdh> it is a long story, and only funny now. It involves a GPS, battery low, an accident on the road, and a car in front of me that looked like they knew where they were going
<hggdh> they did, in fact. Unfortunately, they were going to *their* home. Not *my* hotel. Not even near. I followed them up to the garage door
<bcurtiswx> i think the only person to blame is yourself on that one :P
<bdmurray> hggdh: would you be interested in the code or the results? it took quite a while to run the query
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: how hard would it be to have ubuntu install telepathy-idle default with empathy?
<bcurtiswx> moving IRC accounts from pidgin to empathy without idle installed is a bad idea
<bcurtiswx> and since it offers it (even without idle installed) i think that may be a good idea for karmic
<hggdh> bdmurray, the code, if you do not mind. Then I can adjust it to produce linkable output for the wiki
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, you would have to ask (i.e., open a workflow request) for it to be included in main
<bcurtiswx> ooh, i've never done this before
<hggdh> it will be a Main Inclusion Request -- see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<hggdh> there is always the first time ;-)
<bcurtiswx> what type of bugs go into linux-meta ?
<hggdh> that's a good question, I do not know. I *think* linux-meta is just a series of depends. Easiest way to find is to download the source package and check
<hggdh> pull-lp-source linux-meta
<Laibsch1> anybody have an idea what I could try to do about bug 334957?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 334957 in linux "Mouse begins to drift left under heavy wifi load (shared IRQ problem?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334957
<bcurtiswx> hmm, request a screencast maybe ?
<bcurtiswx> other than that IDK
<hggdh> Laibsch1, I am not sure, it's a long time I am out of kernel.
<hggdh> Laibsch1, you may try asking at #ubuntu-kernel (or ogasawara)
<Laibsch1> hggdh: I tried building a vanilla kernel for testing.  I don't know how to build an initrd, though
<Laibsch1> I need that initrd because my fstab uses LABELs to find partitions
<hggdh> Laibsch1, you can try one of the mainline kernels in the kernel PPA
<Laibsch1> Thanks
<Laibsch1> I was unaware of that
<Laibsch1> They are unpatched?
<hggdh> you know where to find them?
<Laibsch1> I'll find them
<hggdh> they are mainline, no Ubuntu patches
<Laibsch1> Or I'll come back
<Laibsch1> nice
<hggdh> :-)
<Laibsch1> I should have known that earlier
<hggdh> we'll be here
<hggdh> also -- if I remember correctly, the kernel build scripts should take care of building initrd
<hggdh> Laibsch1, it should be kernel-package
<Laibsch1> make-kpkg didn't do that
<Laibsch1> It built the kernel fine, but no initrd
<hggdh> I do not remember anymore... I used to build kernels before getting to Ubuntu, here I only had to patch my kernel twice
<Laibsch1> ubuntu makes it too easy, doesn't it?
<Laibsch1> :-D
<hggdh> :-) yeah, I think it does
<micahg> Laibsch: I prefer to think of it as freeing up time for what you want to do vs what you have to fo
<micahg> *do
<Laibsch> I'm not complaining
<hggdh> I know
<bcurtiswx> bug 418244
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418244 in empathy "Error connecting to the Yahoo network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418244
<bcurtiswx> someone can't connect to yahoo im guessing because their network stuff changed (EMPATHY BUG)
<bcurtiswx> it works now (in karmic) but im not sure it got fixed in jaunty
<bcurtiswx> would I turn this into a backport request?
<bcurtiswx> i know the actual package effected is telepathy-haze
<bcurtiswx> i can change that once I find out what to do with the bug
<bcurtiswx> anyone...
<micahg> no
<micahg> it was fixed in pidgin, so it could be fixed in empathy
<micahg> is it in universe or main?
<micahg> on Jaunty?
<micahg> well
<bcurtiswx> jaunty haze is in universe
<micahg> I should preface that
<hggdh> it is possible, bcurtiswx
<micahg> it depends :)
 * micahg is too quick to talk
<micahg> if it's a simple fix, then yes
<micahg> if not, no
<micahg> but universe is community supported
<micahg> pidgin is in main
<micahg> so I guess it is different
<hggdh> but you have to check if -haze backported will need other up-to-date dependencies.
<micahg1> if it's for an SRU, then it would need to just be a patch
<hggdh> yes. It is probable it can be cherry-picked from GIT
<micahg> otherwise, it would need to be a backport
<bcurtiswx> well, im completely confused... one of you two mind taking care of it?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: what can we clarify?
<bcurtiswx> well im not sure what to turn this bug into... a backport request or a bug to fix telepathy-haze in jaunty
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, start by finding out what fixed the yahoo change
<bcurtiswx> backport would require updates to other packages because of it
<hggdh> right now I think it is a bug on jaunty
<micahg> look for upstream bug if possible
<hggdh> yes. So an initial best bet is a SRU
<hggdh> you need to find out which fix resolved it on Karmic
<bcurtiswx> it may just be a libpurple update in jaunty
<hggdh> it may
<micahg> Fix for pidgin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.2
<hggdh> but the basic question remains: what was changed to fix it?
<bcurtiswx> im gonna talk to the telepathy people, see what they say
<hggdh> good idea. They probably already know
<dholbach> good morning
<komputes> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey komputes
<szczym> helo, could you please tell me what i could do (im not a programer) to move forward Bug #263442 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263442 in mc "mcedit is not longer the default editor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263442
<szczym> Any of you have keyboard with multimedia keys (play, stop, mute ect.) ? Could you please test if it works with vlc media player and then comment the bug #419795
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419795 in vlc "Multimedia keys not working by default in vlc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419795
<Alexia> szczym, are you here?
<szczym> yes
<szczym> official chanel is very busy and its mailny for support
<Alexia> Ok im installing vlc now and ill let you know the results
<szczym> cool
<Alexia> Confirmed
<Alexia> it doesnt work at all in vlc
<Alexia> I wonder though if thats a vlc bug and not ubuntu?
<szczym> thanx alexia, please comment the bug
<szczym> i dont know but will find out ;)
<szczym> Alexia: if it don`t work for you also, please comment the bug about that. Developers will have more info.
<Alexia> szczym, which bug number wsa it again
<Alexia> szczym, please tell me the bug # again and i can comment on it
<szczym> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/419795
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419795 in vlc "Multimedia keys not working by default in vlc" [Undecided,New]
<Alexia> szczym, i havent ever commented on a bug before what information should i include
<szczym> Alexia: maybe like that: it dont work for me also, i have ubuntu _version_ and keyboard _model_, my vlc is from official repository
<szczym> alexia: cool, thanx !
<szczym> its really annoying for me, i hope to make it fixed some how ;) one day
<arand> How and where should a privacy concern about ubuntuone's bug reports, be reported. (I noticed in a recent bug of mine they listed all of my ubuntuone files)
<thekorn> arand, there is something like "this report is public" in the top right corner of an existing bugreport, by clicking the yellow pencil button near to it you can set the private flag for this bugreport
<thekorn> arand, if you used apport/ubuntu-bug to report this bugreport, this flag is set automatically
<thekorn> private bugreports are only visible to their subscribers
<thekorn> before removing this flag to make this bug visible to the developers, make sure to remove your private data
<arand> thekorn: Indeed I have set it as private, since apport-retrace automatically set it to public (bug?), but I'm thinking that there should be no need for the report to contain this data in this case...
<arand> (and I have removed the private part and then reverted back to public)
<thekorn> arand, I tend to agree, there is no need to add such private data to a bugreport
<thekorn> so I thinkt this is a bug in the ubuntuone package
<james_w> it could try and remove the filenames on the user's system before uploading the log
<thekorn> they should remove all private data from the log before uploading it
<james_w> replace it with FILE1, FILE2 or something so that you can still follow the logic
<thekorn> james_w, hi, exactly
<james_w> hey thekorn :-)
<arand> Yea will try to do that, let's see if I can do some sed magic...
<thekorn> arand, it would be cool if there could be a solution in python, so it can be used directly in ubuntuone's apport hook
<arand> thekorn: unortunately, my knowledge of python is /dev/zero
<thekorn> arand, hehe ok, I think the first step to fix it is to create a bugreport against the ubuntuone package and ask for replacing filestrings with something usefull in the log files
<thekorn> and actually adjusting the apport hook to fix it should only be a few lines of regex magic
<Trijntje> Hi all, noob question here: I filed a bug, and now someone asks me the following: "thanks for the report, please attach an example to the report." What does he want me to do?
<thekorn> Trijntje, that depends on the situation,can you please give me the bug id?
<Trijntje> thekorn:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/417374
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417374 in rhythmbox "issue with .wma and crossfade" [Low,Incomplete]
<thekorn> Trijntje, I think pedro_  is asking for an wma file which triggers this bug, so others can try to reproduce your bug
<thekorn> haha, speaking of the devil ;)
<pedro_> what about me? :-)
<Trijntje> pedro_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/417374, do you want me to upload a .wma file?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417374 in rhythmbox "issue with .wma and crossfade" [Low,Incomplete]
<pedro_> Trijntje, yes please, I've testing that with karmic and a wma file here and don't seem to trigger the issue
<Trijntje> pedro_: ill upload a .wma file, thanks
<pedro_> Trijntje, great, thanks
<Trijntje> pedro_: i've also just found out that sometimes when i pause a .wma rhythmbox will segfault
<pedro_> Trijntje, that's interesting, could you enable apport and report a bug with it? would be nice to have a backtrace of that
<Trijntje> pedro_: ill do that
<arand> If apport retracing service sets a bug which should be private to public, is that a bug in apport (ubuntu) ?
<thekorn> arand, AFAIK, apport will never do the private -> public switch automatically,
<thekorn> do you have an example where this happend?
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/419821
<ubot4> arand: Error: This bug is private
<arand> according to comments, the visibility was changed by apport, as soon as the bug was declared a dupe (I have since edited it, and it is currently NOT private *glares at ubot4)
<thekorn> aha,
<thekorn> ok, the flag is removed when apport markes the bug as a duplicate of another one
<arand> thekorn: seemingly.
<thekorn> in this process apport removes all common attachments created by apport,
<thekorn> but not the 'random' ones added by a hook
<thekorn> which is of course a bug in apport
 * arand added apport to the bug report
 * arand added apport to the correct bug report ><
<thekorn> arand, adding an apport task to this bugreport makes no sense
<arand> Hmm, I'm guessing Bug #419895 should be two separate bug reports instead?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419895 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone bug reports lists possibly private filenames/paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419895
<thekorn> arand, I agree, one for ubuntuone to not include filenames in the log uploaded to launchpad
<thekorn> and one gainst apport to also remove files added by a hook when unmarking a bug as private
<arand> thekorn: Ok, how does Bug #419929 look?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419929 in apport "Attachments added by a hook become public when bug is marked as a duplicate by retracer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419929
<thekorn> arand, good great
<thekorn> now it needs some smart people to fix this ;)
<arand> thekorn: Yea, guess my involvment ends there ;). Cheers for the help.
<thekorn> arand, your welcome. All I wanted to say was: Itried to find a solution for it, but it looks like it is not trivial, so *my* involvment ends here ;)
<vanagonman> hi, I'm having trouble getting my usb ports to work on my computer
<vanagonman> what package would that I need to report for usb issues?
<micahg> vanagonman: if you need help, you can hop in #ubuntu or post a question to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<micahg> if you determine there's a bug, then please come back and we'll help you figure out the package
<vanagonman> will do. thank you
<micahg> oh, vanagonman, if it's karmic, that'll be #ubuntu+1
<matthewgreyling> If I found a bug in Launchpad that is no longer a bug, ie. Bug #33752, what do I do with it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 33752 in gnome-screensaver "no possibility to turn off a screen saver after some time" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33752
<matthewgreyling> I'm new to the whole bug system.
<micahg> matthewgreyling: do you know what version this was fixed it?
<matthewgreyling> No clue, I just noticed that it wasn't updated in over 3 years and isn't a problem anymore.
<micahg> matthewgreyling: are you using gnome-screensaver vs x-screensaver?
<matthewgreyling> Yes.  Under Karmic.
<micahg> Ok, you can change status to Fix Released and say that it's for sure fixed on Karmic
<micahg> Usually it's good to know which version it's fixed in
<matthewgreyling> micahg: okay, thanks.  It's the first bug I've "touched
<matthewgreyling> ", so I figured I'd start with an easy one.
<micahg> indeed, thank you for helping
<micahg> have you seen the wiki documentation yet?
<matthewgreyling> I've been slowly working through it.  I just wasn't sure into which category this bug fell.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> oh, matthewgreyling, thank you for helping (and thank YOU micahg!) :-)
<hggdh> BTW, micahg -- the status == 0 thingy
<hggdh> wouldn't an error be logged in the FF console?
<micahg> hmmm, sometimes
<micahg> I saw what you posted
<micahg> haven't had time to look into it yet
<hggdh> I will start a sniffer trace on this, and see what is exchanged. I also saw your comment upstream (yes, I signed to g.m.o, finally),
<hggdh> but I am not sure this is the real cause
<micahg> you mean bmo...
<hggdh> yes, of course. My bad.
<hggdh> Interesting
<hggdh> just sniffed a refresh from a bug, and... I am seeing a lot of RST flowing from my laptop to edge.bugs.launchpad.net
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> I'm wondering if this is all the same issue or now
<micahg> I won't be able to check till tonight
 * micahg has to go to work soon
<hggdh> no probs. Is there a way to produce debug output on FF?
<micahg> hggdh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox#Firefox-3.5
<hggdh> thanks, micahg. IOU
<AnAnt> could someone confirm this bug please: LP 418477 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418477 in linux "New kernel causes losetup to hog the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418477
<micahg> nah, np
<hggdh> AnAnt, unfortunately, I do not have the time right now. You can try your case on #ubuntu-kernel
<AnAnt> hggdh: thanks
<slacker_nl> hi, question is this considered a rc-critical bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/417508
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417508 in linux-meta "[karmic] Unable to use USB storage devices on 2.6.31 kernels" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> slacker_nl: well, there needs to be confirmation
<micahg> you might want to check in #ubuntu-kernel
<slacker_nl> micahg: k, thnx
<thekorn> hi slacker_nl, you are the reporter of this zsh, bug, aren't you?
<slacker_nl> i can confirm it ;)
 * thekorn looks for the bugnumber
<slacker_nl> thekorn: yes
<thekorn> bug 264644
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 264644 in zsh "zsh autocompletion not working correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264644
<slacker_nl> i just made a comment
<thekorn> yes, just read your mail
<slacker_nl> thekorn: for an LTS release i find the comment, upgrade to jaunty a bit disappointing
<thekorn> slacker_nl, are you running karmic now
<slacker_nl> thekorn: also
<slacker_nl> have a server running .04
<slacker_nl> hardy that is
<thekorn> slacker_nl, can you try the zsh on karmic and check if it works there
<thekorn> slacker_nl, if so, we can file a backport request for the fix
<slacker_nl> thekorn: same zsh profile, need to check if i disabled the juinkiy quotes
<slacker_nl> enabled them and not getting the errors i reported
<slacker_nl> karmic is running .10 and the bug got fixed in .9
<bdmurray> I'm unable to recreate the kernel bug w/ 2.6.31-6
<slacker_nl> bdmurray: the failure to shutdown?
<slacker_nl> ahh, the USB device bug
<bdmurray> yes, that one
<slacker_nl> i'm going to test it tomorrow with jaunty
<slacker_nl> see how that kernel behaves
<slacker_nl> i have two of those disks, pretty irritating that I can't mount them in karmic
<bdmurray> two of what disks?
<slacker_nl> the external disks that file
<slacker_nl> fail
<bdmurray> I didn't see any clear indication as to the make or model of the disk.
<slacker_nl> i believe i posted lshw output of these disks
<bdmurray> ah, it might be helpful to update the summary with type of disk then since it isn't all usb storage devices
<slacker_nl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/417508/comments/1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417508 in linux-meta "[karmic] Unable to use USB storage devices on 2.6.31 kernels" [Undecided,New]
<slacker_nl> added
<slacker_nl> gtg
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems with ubuntu one?
<billybigrigger> specifically on boot, ubuntuone-syncdaemon spawns a buttload of instances and bogs me down completely
<thekorn> slacker_nl, as far as I understand things your usb drive bug could be a duplicate of bug 387161
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387161 in libatasmart "External SATA->USB Drive gives lots of USB resets on ATA smart probing" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387161
<philsf> Hello. May I ask for some attention to bug #13983? It has a patch available, and I'd like to know if there's any chance that this patch will make it into Karmic, preferably before Beta
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 13983 in evolution "Evolution virtual trash / "real" trash on IMAP server" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13983
<pedro_> philsf, only if upstream accept it , it's not really a high priority bug
<philsf> pedro_, that's the problem, actually. It's annoying, but not high priority, also not a papercut :)
<philsf> right in the middle ground
<pedro_> not everything is a papercut :-)
<pedro_> philsf, talk to the upstream maintainers to have that included in the next release of evolution, that's the best way for now
<philsf> pedro_, do you happen to know when it's their next release?
<pedro_> philsf, September 07 is the next release of Gnome (2.27.92) so probably during that time
<philsf> gracias, pedro_
<pedro_> philsf, por nada
<slacker_nl> thekorn: lemme have a look
<slacker_nl> thekorn: think it is a dupe indeed
<thekorn> slacker_nl, super,
<thekorn> now it would be awesome I you could help debugging this issue
<thekorn> *if
<thekorn> by following the steps mentioned in the comments by martin pitt
<eltoozero> Quick question about what package to report a bug on, specifically the bluetooth status indicator.
<eltoozero> if it's bluez, gnome-bluetooth, or what.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-28
<micahg> ping hggdh
<hggdh> hi micahg
<micahg> sorry, I ended up PMing since it was OT
<hggdh> no prob
<bcurtiswx> just finished my HUGE backlog of empathy bugs
<bcurtiswx> wow that took three days
<micahg> anyone have time to look through a crash report for private info?
<bcurtiswx> which bug?
<micahg> bug 413737
<ubot4> micahg: Bug 413737 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/413737 is private
<bcurtiswx> k brb
<bcurtiswx> looks good to me.. changed to public
<bcurtiswx> bug 413737
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413737 in firefox-3.5 "firefox crashed with signal 5 in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413737
<micahg> thanks bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> micahg: you are welcome :)
<micahg> a user was complaining about not being able to see from a dupe
<micahg> and I'm still at work
<bcurtiswx> ahh, okee dokee
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<the-dude> morning
<eltoozero> someone available to answer a question about what package to submit a bug on?
<micahg> sure eltoozero
<eltoozero> micahg,  thanks man
<eltoozero> might be two bugs, might be the same, just nailed down steps to reproduce
<eltoozero> results in a full system freeze, screen blacks out, only cursor shows, REISUB does not reboot, only hard reset
<eltoozero> if I shut off bluetooth using the icon
<eltoozero> then activate, it shows status unknown
<eltoozero> but does activate
<eltoozero> if I go to properties of bluetooth and hit on, it turns on, connects to devices, but the icon shows unknown and the x remains
<eltoozero> that's bug #1
<ubot4> eltoozero: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<eltoozero> if when bluetooth is in this status I use the rfkill hotkey on my eeepc (fn-f2) I get a freeze as described
<eltoozero> ubot4,  ?
<micahg> oh, it thought you wanted it to retrieve a bug
<eltoozero> oh cool, bug bot
<eltoozero> was not aware.
<micahg> hmmm
 * micahg doesn't know about bluetooth
<eltoozero> the rfkill hotkey works like a charm otherwise, I've been slamming it trying to reproduce.
<micahg> thekorn: do you know about bluetooth?
<eltoozero> I've just been digging into testing, and it's really a blast.
<eltoozero> been running ubuntu since breezy, glad you guys are here to help.
<micahg> well, the first one is probably bluez-gnome
<micahg> second one I'd file under bluez
<eltoozero> I can at least start there, I just wanted a logical place to start.
<micahg> yep
<eltoozero> what about the freeze, the best way to capture that?
<micahg> it's easy enough for someone to move if it's not right
<eltoozero> or any tips on what files to attach?
<thekorn> micahg, no sorry, do you need to visit a dentist when you have bluetooth ;)
<micahg> sorry, I don't know much about bluetooth
<micahg> just make sure your descriptions provide detailed reproduction steps like you did here
<eltoozero> If I were involved I would have pushed for including blueman, I was really impressed with it in Jaunty, allowed me to do bluetooth 3g in 1 step.
<micahg> and you can just create the bug with ubuntu-bug
<eltoozero> ubuntu-bug bluez-gnome, 10-4
<micahg> it will attach the appropriate files
<micahg> yep
<micahg> thank  you for submitting a bug
<eltoozero> you got it.
<micahg> if you need more help, feel free to come back
<micahg> and if you like testing, bugsquad can always use help :)
<paul_dufr> I began to realize that most Segfault bugs on Totem have: "SegvReason: reading NULL VMA". Begin to wonder if it should be seen like a common cause or just... coincidence?
<paul_dufr> well, sometimes it is 'executing' NULL VMA.
<paul_dufr> On bug #418270, Kamus seems to make a distinction between a stacktrace and a backtrace... I thought they were the same, are they?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418270 in totem "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418270
<slhk> I think bug #404222 is a duplicate of bug #398009, just the language changes, but I can't read the attached log. Am I safe marking it as duplicate or should I leave them separate?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404222 in global "package global 5.7.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404222
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398009 in global "global: pkg fails to configure if FQDN unknown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398009
<limcore> hi, Im creating a tool to recover damaged partition table for LUKS partitions
<limcore> since gpart doesnt support it
<limcore> could we include it in ubuntu?
<limcore> small program, but a life-saver for LUKS users that had hard drive problems
<hggdh> thekorn, ping
<AnAnt> ogasawara: Hello, should I mark LP 418477 as fix released ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418477 in linux "New kernel causes losetup to hog the system (dup-of: 418781)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418477
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418781 in linux "Karmic 2.6.31-7.27 KSM patchset breaks encrypted swap" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418781
<thekorn> hggdh, hi
<AnAnt> Hello, are those bugs LP 416949 & LP 416949 related to the kernel or not ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<hggdh> hi thekorn, do you have any idea why edge is failing on javascript (returning status=0)?
<AnAnt> LP 390292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390292 in console-setup "undefined kernel key code  ( in karmic a2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390292
<hggdh> c.f. bug 394912
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394912 in launchpad-gm-scripts "XMLHTTPRequest Randomly Fails with Status Code 0 During Reload/Refresh and/or Multiple Requests  " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394912
<thekorn> hggdh, hmm, no, sorry
<hggdh> thekorn, no problem. I had to try ;-)
<bcurtiswx> ampelbein: any chance you will update your PPA to include empathy 2.27.91 ? O:-)
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: for karmic or jaunty?
<bcurtiswx> Ampelbein: karmic
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: on it. need to sort out a build issue before.
<bcurtiswx> Ampelbein: much appreciated :-) thx
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: i bumped the version number. but generally that's not needed since it's a daily snapshot from git.
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: yet this time i needed to change something to the packaging, needing new gnome-doc-utils and automake1.11 on jaunty.
<bcurtiswx> Ampelbein: cool :)
<bcurtiswx> aww, glib failed to build
<bcurtiswx> Ampelbein: haha, i guess it sucks the i386 build failed since thats what I was looking for.. lol
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: ;-) the problem is that empathy now requires mission-control 5 rather than 4 so I tried to workaround that issue to allow building for karmic and jaunty. but I guess I failed. ;-)
 * bcurtiswx kicks the empathy devs
<zhaozhou> +
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: nah, it's cool. the build failure was my fault.
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: and it only fails on i386 because the -common package is arch-indep.
 * bcurtiswx kicks the empathy devs
<bcurtiswx> its still fun kicking them.... because they're not here
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: fix uploaded (I think) ;-)
<bcurtiswx> ok, cool.. i gotta head to work now.. ttyl
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<^arky^> Hi, Is there a metabug for all 'unable to shutdown karmic' bugs ?
<bcurtiswx> Ampelbein: whatever you did with empathy.. it doesn't work at all.. just an fyi since i know im just testing htis
<pedro_> ^arky^,  that was fixed, bug 418509
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418509 in linux "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418509
<^arky^> Thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<matti> Huh ;]
<distinctblur> Hey team. When I start up in 9.04, my notebook picks up the wireless network for about 10 seconds, then drops it, then picks it up again. After it picks up again I have no further issues until I restart.
<distinctblur> Anyone seen something familiar?
<bcurtiswx> Ampelbein: yeah your builds don't work. Sorry
<bcurtiswx> if i knew how to build them myself i would :-\
<mac_v> pedro_: hi.. could you look at a nautilus bug?
<mac_v> pedro_: my nautilus bug > Bug #416251 , where screenshots dont refresh? now has 2 dupes and pls read comment #8
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416251 in nautilus "Nautilus does not show Desktop thumbnails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416251
<matti> ;]
<arand> should Bug #418135 be demoted from security vulnerability?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418135 in nautilus "Permissions of symlinked source file/folder set to 777 if symlink is copied via nautilus" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418135
<kees> arand: no, it's a security problem (suddenly, a person's directory is world-writable)
<arand> kees: Ok, I wasn't sure what the "threshold" was, since this does not allow privilege escalation, but does stuff you could've done, but unexpectedly... Cheers for heads-up.
<kees> arand: yeah, thanks for checking.  it's not a priv escalation, but it does allow someone else to muck around in another user's files.  :(
<arand> kees: Indeed, btw, do you know if it's only the original reporter that can edit bug description in bugzilla?
<pedro_> arand, the description cannot be edited there.
<pedro_> arand, you might want to add a new comment if have extra info
<pedro_> the title is editable though
<pedro_> mac_v, i know i've marked those as dup, we should send the new info to the upstream report though
<arand> pedro_: Ok, will have to do that then, thanks for info.
<mac_v> pedro_: yeah i'v added a comment to ask the user to comment upstream , otherwise i'm the only person commenting upstream :(
<pedro_> mac_v, awesome, thanks :-)
<blueyed> Can somebody please try reproducing bug 373506 ? (just start scite)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373506 in scite "scite crashes on startup: scite crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373506
<^arky^> blueyed, scite works fine
<blueyed> ^arky^: thanks. using karmic?
<^arky^> yes, karmic do you have a test case that I can run to reproduce the bug
<blueyed> I'm just starting it. it segfaults after 1-2 secs.
<blueyed> Will retry with the latest kernel later.
<^arky^> Does anyone know why 'pyatspi' module is missing, trying to debug 250108
<^arky^> Does anyone know why 'pyatspi' module is missing, trying bug 250108
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 250108 in accerciser "Hardy - installing accerciser does not install needed python-pyatspi package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250108
<micahg> ^arky^: that was fixed in the intrepid package
<micahg> the only question is if it's SRU worthy or noy
<micahg> not
<^arky^> so, should it be closed as fixed-released micahg
<micahg> not necessarily
<micahg> it's a problem only in hardy
<^arky^> ok
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> it was fixed here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accerciser/1.1.90-0ubuntu1
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, apparently, the comment was made, but the change was never implemented
<micahg> and was fixed in intrepid
<micahg> ^arky^: does the program not work without the library in hardy?
<^arky^> yes, It will fail
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I would suggest talking to TheMuso in #ubuntu-motu about an SRU for Hardy
<micahg> he's been updating the package recently
<^arky^> sure, I'll try
<andresmujica> hi!
<andresmujica> anyone knows about bcurtiswx ?
<micahg> andresmujica: what do you want to know>
<andresmujica> hi micahg, nothing really it was about the -chat session for today..
<micahg> ah
<micahg> should've started 20 minutes ago in #ubuntu-classroom
<micahg> andresmujica: it is going on now
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-29
<bcurtiswx> bug #412677
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412677 in alsa-lib "pulseaudio crashed with SIGFPE in snd_pcm_mmap_begin()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412677
<perscitus> Can someone confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/420990 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420990 in konversation "Package conflict between Kformula and Kconversation" [Undecided,New]
<perscitus> It's been verified by one additional person. It's not just me.
<Laney> confirm it then
<limcore_> dtchen: cool classroom yesterday thanks :)
<limcore_> dtchen: is there a list of magic commands etc that we should use to debug problem more when working on a bug report
<perscitus> wait wait.
<arand> I'm a bit concerned about Bug #419895 and Bug #419929 whose combination is affecting more than 59 users in Bug #419488 (i.e. I'm fishing for high priorities, or temporary fixes)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419895 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone bug reports lists possibly private filenames/paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419895
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419929 in apport "Attachments added by a hook become public when bug is marked as a duplicate by retracer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419929
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419488 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with AttributeError in __hide_icon()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419488
<^arky^> hi, how to use the firefox-lp-improvements stock replies feature, I have greasemonkey installed
<mac_v> ^arky^: whats the doubt? just add the extension and you will have it in the replies
<^arky^> how do I choice a particular reply, I am using launchpad edge
<mac_v> why edge , use regular lp , i havent tried with edge...
<mac_v> with regular lp it works fine
<^arky^> ok, let me change that
<^arky^> ok mac_v I now using regular lp, how do I select a particular stock reply?
<mac_v> click the down arrow in the yellow bar on top , you will see the replies , if you dont see the replies yet , click reload in the +reload+
<mac_v> i think you havent installed the extension yet
<^arky^> the preference say, 'Refresh launchpad to apply your changes'
<^arky^> the plugin in installed but doesn't seem to be configured
<^arky^> does this firefox-lp-improvements work with firefox-3.5
<^arky^> ah! got it
<^arky^> thanks
<arand> I'm a bit concerned about Bug #419895 and (419929) whose combination is affecting more than 59 users in (419488),
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419895 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone bug reports lists possibly private filenames/paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419895
<mac_v> ooh! thats bad... i'll be sure not to report U1 bugs ;p
<arand> ;) And the crash that generates those reports seems to happen to pretty much everyone currently... It does make the involved parties U1 & lauchpad look kinda bad :(
<mac_v> arand: why dont you ping the mailing list about this , to get quicker attention
<arand> mac_v: good Idea, I'll try to compose something appropriate.
<arand> mac_v: that would be -devel right? or U1 and LP specific lists?
<mac_v> U1 has its own mailng list
<arand> mac_v: Yea, but the issue comes about because of the combination of U1 report contining private data, and launchpad not deleting those attachments when bugs are declared dupes and made public... I've asked in #ubuntuone and they were indecisive about removing this data from the reports, since the filenames may give a good hint about where U1 fails (questionable point in my opinion), so I'm guessing that a mail to the U1 mailing list mi
<mac_v> arand: cc them to both ;)
<arand> mac_v: What would be the best temporary fix is to simply privatise all those dupes and continue manually doing so for incoming ones... Which'll be a pain, untill either U1 removes the data from reports or the retraces gets patched..
<arand> mac_v: LP and U1 then? (who is concened with the "apport retracing service" really)
<mac_v> arand: i would guess devel and U1 but what the heck send it to LP too
<arand> mac_v: Ok, let's just hope something happens quickly then, since it's a grand advertisement doing this as well :/
<arand> Although I hope not many use U1 for seriously private files with seriously private filenames...
<Laibsch> Hi
 * Laibsch is looking for help troubleshooting bug 407583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407583 in samba "karmic smbclient fails to access NAS box" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407583
<arand> mac_v: so the lists to send to are ubuntuone-users  launchpad-users and ubuntu-devel then?
<mac_v> i dont think lp-users , lp has a devel right?
<arand> mac_v: right you are, ok, off it goes
<migolo> hi
<^arky^> Got stuck , can I duplicate bug 371326  to bug 357814
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371326 in memtest86+ "package memtest86+ 2.01-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371326
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 357814 in memtest86+ "package memtest86+ 2.01-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: unable to make backup link of `./boot/memtest86+.bin' before installing new version: Operation not permitted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357814
<dhillon-v101> hi everyone
<LimCore> hi dhillon-v101
<dhillon-v101> LimCore: Hi I have been working with a bunch of bugs by now and want to know if  I can try to be in ubuntu bugcontrol team
<andol> dhillon-v101: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<dhillon-v101> oh I did that, but where do I submit my application
<andol> dhillon-v101: read again :)
<LimCore> Ok I reproted bug 421216
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421216 in apparmor "Useless "null-complain-profile" warnings flood dmesg log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421216
<LimCore> would really be cool if anyone knows why my log is flooded so much
<dhillon-v101> andol: alright thanks got it
<dhillon-v101> andol: hey I already applied before but never got the email or might have accidently deleted the mail will I get the mail again
<mac_v> dtchen: hi... for the pulse audio memory leak , Bug #411274 , do you need more info? valgrind?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411274 in pulseaudio "Pulsaeaudio hogs memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411274
<dtchen> mac_v: yes, that would be helpful
<dtchen> i'll describe it briefly:
<mac_v> $ G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=valgrind.log pulseaudio
<mac_v> ^would that do it?
<mac_v> oh you are going to describe ... :) OK
<dtchen> well, yeah, that was it, but please make sure you append -vvvv
<mac_v> dtchen: hmm... append -vvvv? could you give me the full command so that i dont mess up , Pls :)
<mac_v> should i do a pulseaudio -q &&.... or pulseaudio -k &&....
<dtchen> just make you've set pulseaudio to not respawn:
<dtchen> echo autospawn = no|tee ~/.pulse/client.conf
<dtchen> killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=valgrind.log pulseaudio -vvvv
<dtchen> for GDB, it's a bit more complicated:
<dtchen> (you also need autospawn disabled for GDB)
<dtchen> gdb pulseaudio 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-pulseaudio.txt
<dtchen> set args -vvvv
<dtchen> handle SIGXCPU SIGPWR SIG33 SIG34 SIG42 SIG43 SIG44 SIG45 SIG46 SIG47 SIG48 SIG49 SIG50 SIG51 SIG52 SIG53 SIG63 SIG62 SIG61 SIG60 SIG59 SIG58 nostop noprint
<dtchen> set pagination 0
<dtchen> run
<dtchen> the valgrind output will be quite useful
<mac_v> oh.. OK.. thank you... I'll run the valgrind and add it to the bug report... Thanks :)
<mac_v> i'll then run gdb  ,too
<MikeC> Anyone around these parts willing to help a newcomer learn how to triage bugs?
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> what would it take to get statusnet deb (former Laconica, Identica software) into karmic now that we are past FF?
<porthose>  BUGabundo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<BUGabundo> thanks
<porthose> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-30
<micahg> cool
<micahg> b.g.o now can link back to LP
<madmetal> hello
<micahg> hello
<madmetal> i am using ubuntu 64bit and it froze three times in a row tonight , any ideas where to search logs ?
<micahg> madmetal: which version of Ubuntu
<madmetal> 9.04
<madmetal> i am on system log viewer but i can't find anything
<micahg> I'd say enable apport and when you come back from the system crash, it will probably want to report a bug
<micahg> madmetal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How to enable apport
<micahg> ugh
<madmetal> its enabled
<micahg> ok
<micahg> and it doesn't ask you to submit a report?
<madmetal> nop
<madmetal> cause its not an app that crashes the whole system freezes and i have to reboot
<micahg> '/var/log/syslog' would be the place to look
<micahg> or '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<madmetal> found this ubuntu console-kit-daemon[2537]: WARNING: Couldn't read /proc/2536/environ: Failed to open file '/proc/2536/environ': No such file or directory
<madmetal> but i can't get more infos
<madmetal> thanx anyway i will search it a bit more
<^arky^> Got stuck , can I duplicate bug 371326  to bug 357814
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371326 in memtest86+ "package memtest86+ 2.01-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371326
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 357814 in memtest86+ "package memtest86+ 2.01-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: unable to make backup link of `./boot/memtest86+.bin' before installing new version: Operation not permitted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357814
<micahg> ^arky^: no, you have do move the dups first, then you can dupe it
<^arky^> awwe, micahg ok I do that
<micahg> thanks for your help ^arky^
<^arky^> ns, I hope to get your guidance to be good bug squasher
<^arky^> in future
<micahg> anytime you have a question, just come in here
<micahg> there's usually someone here
<micahg> except tonight is usually slow
<^arky^> ok, will do that. I will hanging around in here when I am doing my 5 a day
<micahg> cool
<micahg> can I ask what type of bugs you've been going after?
<^arky^> right now, I looked at speech-dispatcher, gnome-orca dups and patches
<^arky^> mostly low-hanging fruits like unlinked bugs , dups etc..
<micahg> ok
<^arky^> I sometimes give patches for gnome UI (bitesize)
<^arky^> buzz me, if you have some stuff for me to help out with, I am new member bugsquad and this is first active 5-a-day
<micahg> well, generally, now I think we're looking at adopting packages and trying to make sure all the major packages have someone triaging bugs regularly
<^arky^> what mean by adopting package, like keep on eye of packages that you know about and use regularly
<micahg> yeah
<^arky^> I work with gnome-orca and gnome a11y upstream, so I usually try to triaging them
<micahg> ok, that sounds great
<micahg> do they have a lot of open bugs?
<^arky^> no, not much
<^arky^> most of bugs are give directly upstream
<^arky^> when we get a bug, I test if its ubuntu specific or push it upstream
<micahg> great
<micahg> so, if that doesn't keep you busy, I'd suggest just adding 1 package at a time that you're familiar with
<micahg> we're actually going to discuss this at the next meeting
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<^arky^> ok, then I drop in the next bug squad meeting
<^arky^> ok, then I think adopt one or two package I mentioned here
<micahg> ok, great
<micahg> ideally, we'd have someone from bug-control adopt a package and mentor bug squad members
<micahg> but this still needs to be discussed
<jukkis> may i report a flaw in ubuntu?
<^arky^> ok that sounds like a great idea.
<micahg> jukkis: reports are always welcome :)
<micahg> which package is it in?
<jukkis> let me see.. what was that video editing software ...
<jukkis> ah yes avidemux
<jukkis> i have noticed a flaw in it
<micahg> ok
<jukkis> when i turn the volume down in avidemux it turns the volume down on the whole ubuntu system
<micahg> the best way to report it is by issuing the following command on a terminal: ubuntu-bug avidemux
<jukkis> and then what?
<micahg> that will open your browser to launchpad and collect some information about the package on your system that will help us know about your version and system
<jukkis> ah.. so sudo ubuntu-bug avidemux
<micahg> then you describe the bug in as much detail as possible
<micahg> no
<micahg> no sudo
<jukkis> ok
<jukkis> let me try it
<micahg> great
<jukkis> let me see im not a native english speaker
<jukkis> do i choose dependencies?
<jukkis> or wtf lol
<micahg> you shouldn't have to
<jukkis> i mean where is the text field i can write into+
<jukkis> ?
<jukkis> i get this apport
<micahg> asking you if you wnat to report it?
<jukkis> ok.. i click yes.. hopefully i can write something
<micahg> yes
<micahg> after you confirm it's not a duplicate
<micahg> you will get a large text box
<jukkis> ok.. need to register first
<jukkis> i will do it someday
<micahg> yes, sorry
<jukkis> no problem
<micahg> but that keeps us from getting lots of spam
<jukkis> so whats that ubuntu brainstorming channel about?
<micahg> it about new feature requests
<jukkis> can i talk about ideas there? of course
<micahg> it gives the community a chance to flush out an idea before the developers get involved
<jukkis> yeah i hope the package manager gets improved
<micahg> if you have any ideas, that'd be the place to discuss them
<jukkis> white applications with ratings there and more specific categories for applications
<jukkis> yeah, sorry
<jukkis> its my first time on ubuntu help chats
<jukkis> and such
<micahg> oh, no problem
<jukkis> got a printer problem
<micahg> if you want support, the best place is #ubuntu
<jukkis> i know
<micahg> ok
<jukkis> are you a developer?
<micahg> we're here to help with already submitted bugs or help with submitting a bug
 * micahg is a bug triager at preset
<micahg> *present
<jukkis> ok
 * micahg is a web developer during the day (not Ubuntu related)
<jukkis> ill go see brainstorm
<jukkis> thanks
<micahg> ok
<eltoozero> anyone available for question?
<eltoozero> (please) :)
<micahg1> sure eltoozero
<eltoozero> micahg, hey again.
<eltoozero> so I've got two almost identical machines, eee 901 and eee 1000h
<eltoozero> same cpu, chipset, graphics, etc.
<eltoozero> key being graphics, a GMA 950.
<eltoozero> Karmic installed on both and only the 1000H has visual effects enabled by default
<eltoozero> on the 901 I can't enable through gui, but I can run compiz --replace with no problems.
<micahg> let me stop you
<eltoozero> I'm done
 * micahg doesn't know about eee pcs
<micahg> you might want to try #ubuntu+1
<eltoozero> less a hardware specific issue
<micahg> this is really a channel for bug triage/problems submitting bugs
<micahg> #ubuntu+1 is for karmic cupport
<micahg> *support
<eltoozero> generally, since they're the same hardware, I'm trying to figure out where to report the bug about the detection
<eltoozero> not trying to get it working, I know it should be working and can work
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> so it's a compiz problem?
<eltoozero> no worries, I appreciate the info, didn't realize there was a support channel
<micahg> yep
<eltoozero> I *think* so?
<micahg> ok
<eltoozero> but compiz works
<eltoozero> :/
<micahg> Is compiz not detecting something?
<eltoozero> it seems to be in the gui of visual effects, or during the install?
<micahg> or is the hardware not being detected?
<eltoozero> compiz --replace works.
<micahg> but the compiz gui does not?
<eltoozero> hitting the option in visual effects *tries* but then just reports "can't be enabled"
<micahg> ah
<eltoozero> rite
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, I'd say ubuntu-bug compiz
<micahg> if it needs to be moved, it can be
<eltoozero> place to start is all I need
<eltoozero> thanks again man, I'll make sure to hit up ubuntu+1 and lend a hand where I can.
<eltoozero> keep up the good work
<micahg> no problem, that would be great
<micahg> and feel free to come back if you need a place to start again
<eltoozero> yea, I'm sure this isn't the last time you'll hear from me.
<^arky^> eltoozero, try this http://playingwithsid.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-override-compiz-blacklist.html
<eltoozero> ^arky^, I'll check that out, thanks.
<eltoozero> If I find a bug report with tags that it requires certain logs, and someone has uploaded them, is it prudent for me to notice that and remove those tags?
<micahg> which tags?
<eltoozero> needs-lspci-vvnn, needs-xorglog
<eltoozero> ^arky^, that allowed me to enable Visual Effects without any trouble...
<^arky^> cool
<eltoozero> ^arky^, I gave you credit in the bug, thanks.
<^arky^> thanks
<BUGabundo> hey
<thekorn> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn. sup?
<thekorn> BUGabundo, I'm fine, enjoying the sunny weekend in the garden ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm playing around with my android
<thekorn> BUGabundo, G phone? or virtual?
<BUGabundo> [21463.512232] file-roller[24408]: segfault at 7f48cd243fb2 ip 00007f48cb5e5f27 sp 00007fffb07f69f0 error 7 in libc-2.10.1.so[7f48cb565000+16
<BUGabundo> darn finding bugs on it too :(
<BUGabundo> thekorn: HTC Magic
<edlik> can anyone help me with my internet connection? DHCP
<mpontillo> am I the only one seeing "low level" problems with Karmic? http://imagebin.ca/img/EHbwUD.png -- if I run "valgrind echo foo" it reports problems in libc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/262077/
<mpontillo> (not sure what the best channel for this question is, tried #ubuntu+1 as well)
<AhmadAboBakr> I think the new software store needs to show some info for the in progress installition
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-30
<yofel> another very patient reporter - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/625676
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625676 in apt (Ubuntu) "Infinite loop in dpkg: Hang at 'Unpacking' (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> *sigh*
<jpds> yofel: Nice.
 * penguin42 has some sympathy when you have a bug that's broken stuff for you and you're sitting there banging your head against the keyboard
<hggdh> yofel: are you going to answer?
 * hggdh is curious
<yofel> not for now, I'm too tired to write anything that doesn't sound frustrated, maybe I'll remeber how to get debug info out of dpkg too until tomorrow
 * hggdh has not much sympathy for someone that forcefully does something (bad), and then complains it is broken
<kermiac> vish:  Yay! Thanks mate :)
<hggdh> ah well. I answered the OP
 * devildante is bored... do you have any bugs you would want to get fixed?
<kermiac> devildante: there's literally thousands of bugs out there mate... ever played 'eeny meeny'? :P
<devildante> kermiac: programmer = lazy = can't find bugs on his own :p
<persia> devildante, Any restrictions on that?  I'd be happy to see 531155 get some sorting
<kermiac> haha
<devildante> bug 531155
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531155 in gedit (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gedit schemas is not registered during live session (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 23)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531155
<devildante> hmm, working on an invalid bug must be cool :p
<devildante> oh, it's gconf!
<persia> "invalid" comes from some history of uncertainty about where the bug belongs (casper/gedit/gconf/etc.)
<persia> bug #102664 is another suggestion, if that one seems messy.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 102664 in liferea (Ubuntu) "liferea does not preserve open tabs across sessions (heat: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102664
<devildante> hmm, it seems the bug hasn't been updated since 2010-03-31, apart from a comment by pedro_ to ask if the issue is still present
<devildante> bookmarking the first bug until someone responds, I guess :p
<persia> Easy enough to verify that it's still present, really.
<devildante> persia: don't have access to Live-CD, so I can't verify :(
<persia> Hrm?  What sort of access don't you have?
<devildante> persia: I don't have a CD to burn the live-cd iso (I'm talking about bug 531155)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531155 in gedit (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gedit schemas is not registered during live session (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 39)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531155
<micahg> devildante: just use virtualbox
<persia> And/or usb-creator
<devildante> micahg, persia: okay... I'll run testdrive
 * persia has mostly tested that bug with kvm in the past, but got stuck
<devildante> looking in the second bug now
<persia> devildante, Good luck, and thanks for asking :)
<devildante> persia: you're welcome!
 * devildante will log-out
<drew212> vish: I sent my Mentee's the email, I'm  just waiting on their reply =)
<devildante> persia: can gnome applications save state on exit/logout?
<persia> Some of them do, so I presume so.  I believe they need to do so when sent a signal to close, so it's more about application start/finish than login/logout
<stlsaint> drew212: ping
<drew212> hey buddy whats up?
<stlsaint> drew212: nm, just read your email
<drew212> Great! Let me know if you have any questions or if you want to start on something particular. I'm doing HW at the, so i wont be able to get too in depth but i can answer any questions holding you back from getting started triaging =)
<drew212> S/HW at the/HW at the moment
<drew212> stlsaint: is there any package you are particularly interested in?
<stlsaint> drew212: um, im really interested in servers
<stlsaint> and desktop
<stlsaint> and nvidia grapchis
<stlsaint> :D
<drew212> stlsaint: thats quite a list =)
<drew212> stlsaint: anything holding you back from getting your feet wet?
<stlsaint> drew212: just wanted to get started with a mentor in best approach
<drew212> stlsaint: well go ahead and pick one that you think's easy and i'll try to introduce you to the workflow
<trinikrono> drew212: so you are mentor now , nice!
<stlsaint> drew212: hrm, i guess lets go with servers sice its my favorite
<drew212> trinikrono: lol, yeah =D, vish kept bugging me so i said yes =P
<stlsaint> drew212: thats cause i was bugging vish ;)
<drew212> stlsaint: definetly, pick something you're passionate about
<stlsaint> drew212: servers is at my top pick
<drew212> do you know how to find bugs related to ubuntu server edition?
<stlsaint> drew212: no :(
<stlsaint> drew212: oh wait you mean via lp?
<drew212> yea
<stlsaint> oh yea gotcha
<drew212> is there a particular package related to the server distribution you want to work on? it helps if you have a particular package in mind
<stlsaint> drew212: hrm, i would have to look again, i didnt too very much digging into it tbh
<drew212> stlsaint: thats fine =)
<drew212> stlsaint: just let me know when you've found a bug you want to work on.
<stlsaint> drew212: um how about openssh?
<drew212> stlsaint: sure =), thats what i was looking at earlier. Do you have a bug picked out?
<stlsaint> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/216847
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 216847 in openssh (Ubuntu) "sshd will not start at boot if ListenAddress is set, because network interface is not yet up (affects: 2) (heat: 31)" [Low,Confirmed]
<stlsaint> drew212: just grabed from list :D
<drew212> first part of triaging for me is checking if I can reproduce the bug, I don't own a server, so you're going to have to do that for me =).
<drew212> first part for triaging confirmed bugs*
<stlsaint> drew212: oh ok
<stlsaint> drew212: LOL, so i could potentialy lost ssh ability on my server :P
<stlsaint> s/lost/lose
<drew212> i would suggest running server on a VM =)
<drew212> dont use it on a production machine
<persia> drew212, You could just set up openssh-server on your desktop, and `ssh localhost`
<stlsaint> drew212: i run openvz on server, ill throw one together for bug :D
<drew212> =)
<drew212> persia: I'm actually not very familiar with server operations =P.
<stlsaint> persia: noth something i would enjoy doing running openssh-client/server on lappy
<persia> stlsaint, Why not?  Resource usage is extremely low.
<persia> I run it on most of my laptops, because sometimes I want to get to them from my desktop at home, and use the larger screen.
<stlsaint> persia: aye, makes sense for that
<persia> And if you manage to break openssh-server on your laptop, it's the least potential important place :)
<stlsaint> drew212: bug reproduced succesfully
<drew212> ok, so the confirmed status is correct =)
<stlsaint> drew212: yep
<drew212> does the bug report need to have anything added to make it easier to reproduce?
<stlsaint> drew212: nope
<persia> Based on comment #3, it may be worth investigating whether upstart yet has the ability to support this relationship.
<stlsaint> persia: yea i saw that
<persia> Until that's present (or some other way around it is identified), the bug can't progress.
<drew212> stlsaint: yeah: collin is the maintainer for openSSH =)
<lifeless> *colin*
<lifeless> one el
<drew212> yes, colin =)
<drew212> stlsaint: so that bug is 'triaged' as far as it can be for now
<stlsaint> oooh ok
<stlsaint> drew212: welli must go for now but tomorrow i will look for a better one and bring it to you
<persia> It would be "triaged" a couple years ago.  With the passage of time, I think it deserves some research into the current state of upstart before changing the status.
<drew212> stlsaint: alright =), feel free to work on them yourself to a degree you're comfortable with, be sure to read the documentation i sent in the email =)
<stlsaint> drew212: will do
<^arky^> Is this bug properly triaged bug 623221
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623221 in espeak (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "hungarian language phoneme is full broken and unusable (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623221
<^arky^> Is this bug properly triaged bug 623221
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623221 in espeak (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "hungarian language phoneme is broken and unusable (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623221
<vish> bah! i have around 3 bugs waiting for retracers :(
<penguin42> you need a stick to prod them with
 * vish stares at vish_ ..  leave!!!!
<vish> now, thats better! ;p
<devildante> hi all :)
 * devildante wonders what's all this talk about retracers
<yofel> devildante: the apport crash retracing service
<yofel> and the fact that it happily let's you wait for eternity to give you a proper backtrace
<devildante> haha
<devildante> thanks yofel :)
<^arky^> Is this bug properly triaged bug 623221
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623221 in espeak (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "hungarian language phoneme is broken and unusable (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623221
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please suggest me about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/540110.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 540110 in xen-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-xen-server has broken dependencies (dup-of: 538917)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538917 in xen-tools (Ubuntu) "xen-tools is not available in lucid (affects: 25) (dups: 2) (heat: 110)" [Undecided,New]
<devildante> kaushal: confirm bug 548917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548917 in mountall (Ubuntu) "lucid won't boot from nfs because of mountall.conf (dup-of: 537133)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 537133 in portmap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "mountall issues with NFS root filesystem (affects: 15) (dups: 2) (heat: 103)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537133
<devildante> fail
<devildante> kaushal: confirm bug 538917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538917 in xen-tools (Ubuntu) "xen-tools is not available in lucid (affects: 25) (dups: 2) (heat: 110)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538917
<yofel> ^arky^: if espeak upstream is Debian then yes.
<devildante> yofel, seems upstream is espeak.sourceforge.net
<yofel> seems so, but I can't find the bug tracker for some reason
<kaushal> devildante: is there a fix for it
<kaushal> i didnot understand that
<kaushal> I mean as per bug < devildante> kaushal: confirm bug 538917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538917 in xen-tools (Ubuntu) "xen-tools is not available in lucid (affects: 25) (dups: 2) (heat: 111)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538917
<devildante> kaushal: I meant, set status as confirmed
<kaushal> devildante: ok
<kaushal> so no fix uptill now ?
<kaushal> I mean no workaround
<kaushal> Just wanted to understand
<yofel> not really, as we ubuntu doesn't have the package in neither lucid nor maverick currently
<thekorn> mvo: hi, can you help me with bug 626740: if a .desktop file shipped with app-install-data has a typo, in this case the typo must be fixed in the original package, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626740 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "String 3871 typo (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626740
<mvo> thekorn: yeah, we can patch it short term in app-install-data, but most of that data is auto-generated
<devildante> hi, mvo :) Do you have any idea of what's causing bug 623819? (since you fixed it, I thought you might know why it is/was happening)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623819 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] policykit is not responding (affects: 129) (dups: 6) (heat: 616)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623819
<mvo> devildante: yes, was not implementing the full session managment protocol
<devildante> mvo: is it fixed upstream as well?
<mvo> devildante: it was a distro patch, but that one should probably be send upstream
<mvo> devildante: the rational is that we want the agent to be availalbe and one of the best ways to ensure this is by registerng so that its auto-restarted on crashes/errors
<thekorn> mvo: ok, thanks. A user reported a few typos in some desktop files during the last few days, I will change the target now
<mvo> thekorn: thanks! what is the bugnumber (just out of curiosity)
<thekorn> mvo bug 625877, bug 626735, bug 626740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625877 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "String 3592 typo (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625877
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626735 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "String 3862 typo (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626735
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626740 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "String 3871 typo (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626740
<thekorn> (I was alarmed by the short title ;))
<devildante> mvo: can you merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/update-manager/update-manager.fix-624894/+merge/33855, please? ;)
<mvo> devildante: that is merged in trunk already :) its pending in the review-queue
<devildante> thanks mvo :)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> yw
<mvo> devildante: I merged the branch as "meged"
<mvo> devildante: I mean, I *marked* it as merged (can't type today ;)
<devildante> mvo: ah yeah
<devildante> mvo: what about https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/fix-conflicting-packages/+merge/33818 ?
<devildante> hi kamusin :)
<kamusin> hey devildante , how are things there?
<devildante> kamusin: all is fine :)
<kamusin> heh super, like a monday morning :)
<devildante> kamusin: not exactly morning, it's 1:24 PM here :p
<kamusin> doh'
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi, I can't seem to connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com when I run a build-dep of openoffice.org
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyone have any ideas what's going on here?
<kklimonda> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: try a different mirror
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> kklimonda, how do I go about doing this?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> actually, silly me
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> quite easy, just forgot how
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> cheers
<bdmurray> thekorn: so the fix for bug 320596 was a bit more involved but has landed ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 320596 in malone "Series.searchTasks() always returns an empty collection (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 34)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320596
<thekorn> bdmurray: great, thanks. Is this fix already available on edge or stable?
<njin> Hello, what is a dead-stroke key ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/431922
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 431922 in ubuntu "dead_stroke broken in some applications (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> thekorn: yes on edge
<thekorn> ok, let me verify it's working
<thekorn> bdmurray: list(hardy.searchTasks()) still gives me an empty list on edge :(
<thekorn> bdmurray: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485917/
<bdmurray> thekorn: use version='devel'
<bdmurray> thekorn_: use version='devel'
<thekorn_> bdmurray: aha, ok. It's looking much better now.
<thekorn_> thanks for fixing this bug
<devildante> seb128: why did you unassign me bug 572381? After all, I'm working on it, and that's the meaning of assignments :p
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572381 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One Store not showing (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572381
<seb128> devildante, because I though your part was done and that u1 guys needed to review it now
<seb128> devildante, if it's not assigned to their team it might just fall off their tracking
<devildante> seb128: ah... okay, sorry for bothering you :)
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> sorry if you were not done hacking on it
<devildante> seb128: no, I'm done :)
<neeraj> >	for bug 511225, should I file a ff'e request separately?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511225 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "running sugar causes left-click not to work properly in GNOME (affects: 2) (heat: 34)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511225
<devildante> neeraj, I don't think so, since you're fixing a bug and not adding a feature
<neeraj> devildante: Ok. thanks for replying. its a bug fix patch only. Actually i was wondering because the patch was in review stage for a long time . Other patches that I had added were approved much quickly
<devildante> neeraj: next time, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug when you have a debdiff ;)
<devildante> (I've done this for you already)
<neeraj> devildante: ohh.. my bad.. thanks again.. one last query.. I have to fix one more bug for sugar-0.88 bug 617582
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617582 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "When opening the control panel some icons are cut off . (affects: 2) (heat: 338)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617582
<neeraj> here, i was confused what should be the revision number of the package.. I mean ubuntu2 is in queue..(like in sponsor) and I am not sure that I can directly jump from ubuntu1 to ubuntu3
<neeraj> This thing has been bothering me for a long time. I mean if there are number of bugs in a package and different people are working on it. then how do we make sure the package name along with version and revision number does not get conflict
<devildante> neeraj: the sponsors take care of this, I think
<devildante> neeraj: of course, if a sponsor review request got accepted, it would be nice of you to fix the conflict
<devildante> neeraj: for now, just put ubuntu2 ;)
<neeraj> devildante: thanks for the pointers :).. I was just wandering here and there for past 1 hr :)..
<neeraj> thanks a lot..
<njin> 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage   http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download    Why ???
<penguin42> njin: Flash is the biggest problem; aren't many others
<micahg> njin: I would guess since people might d/l the 64 bit version and it might not run on their machine
<micahg> penguin42: flash works fine for me in 64 bit
<penguin42> micahg: You running 64bit or with nsplugin ?
<njin> I use 64 bit from two years and i've not great problem..
<micahg> penguin42: nspluginwrapper, 64 bit flash has many security issues at this point
<penguin42> micahg: Yeh, I run with nspluginwrapper and it's not bad these days but it still dies from time to time
<penguin42> but hey maybe that's no worse than 32bit
<njin> Thanks guys .
<mmix-chagsub> hey guys if a op is complaining about problems with sound it should be filed against the kernel correct?
<mmix-chagsub> or i can just put bug 627038 and someone will help me out hopefully
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627038 in ubuntu "Sound for sound card "Gembird SC-5.1-1" based on VT1723 chip, detected as ICE1724 is not starting with system every time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627038
<bdmurray> jibel: do you think we could stop apport-package bugs that include "Read-only file system" in DpkgTerminalLog.txt?
<jibel> bdmurray, hm, I don't think of a case that would hurt.
<jibel> bdmurray, but it usually need to be crossed checked with the content of dmesg
<jibel> bdmurray, e.g. if there is a failure because of a file system being RO then check in dmesg if the file system is mounted RO.
<jibel> bdmurray, It would be great if we could do the same for device failures. Usually there is an apport-package error showing an I/O error and dmesg shows a medium error or device exception.
<jibel> bdmurray, we were talking about the regression-* tags with pedro and hggdh.
<jibel> bdmurray, do you know why the regression-potential was introduced ?
<bdmurray> jibel: to keep track of regressions that might show up in the development release of Ubuntu
<jibel> bdmurray, okay but why not use the regression-release and target the dev release ? Today it's hard to know which regression are 'maybe a regression' and which are confirmed regressions
 * hggdh starts paying attention
<jibel> bdmurray, and when the dev release is released, we need to confirm all the regression-potential and change them to regression-release.
<bdmurray> jibel: I see your point and I'm not positive of why but I think the tag was used to denote the state of the regression and regression-release meant regression-releaseD
<jibel> bdmurray, I triaged nearly 40 bugs tagged release-potential (linux excluded)  and only 2 where correctly tagged
<bdmurray> jibel: and why were the tagged incorrectly? should they have been regression-release or were they not regressions at all?
<hggdh> the point is a lot of regression -potential bugs are left after the -dev is released
<hggdh> they were (probably) regressions in development, but then (for example) lucid became 10.04, and the bugs are still tagged regression-potential
<bdmurray> hggdh: well we should have cleaned them up / reviewed them in April or May
<hggdh> indeed. But it sounds better, now, to tag them regression-release + ubuntu version, and use regression-potential for something that *may* be a regression
<bdmurray> I'm not attached to regression-potential however it seems easier to query on ubuntu.searchTasks(tag=reg-pot) than maverick.searchTasks(tag=reg-pot)
<jibel> bdmurray,  the idea is to use regression-potential to mean 'this is maybe a regression'
<hggdh> on any release
<jibel> bdmurray, and when it's confirmed change to 'regression-release' and target the affected release.
<jibel> as hggdh on any release.
<drew212> is there any specific reason i'm getting timeout errors when searching on LP for certain packages, specifically firefox?
<hggdh> drew212: using edge?
<bdmurray> Having people tag regressions using regression-release then targetting to the release when they are "confirmed" on that release seems simpler to me
<drew212> hggdh: not as far as i know, idk what edge is
<hggdh> drew212: edge.launchpad.net, the test LP instance
<hggdh> bdmurray: indeed. And we considered that regression-potential should be limited to *probable, but not yet confirmed* regressions
<bdmurray> hggdh: and my point is there is no idea for regression-potential as a tag as *probable* can be determined with tag + status or tag + target (release)
<bdmurray> s/idea/need/ ;-)
<drew212> hggdh: i got an error even with edge, should i turn off my automatic redirection?
<hggdh> bdmurray: even better...
<hggdh> drew212: yes, try without edge -- you will have to edit the URL, BTW. Edge has a more strict timeout
<hggdh> jibel: I agree with bdmurray, we could just drop regression-potential
<drew212> hggdh: well it doesnt work either way...
<devildante> can someone triage bug 387247?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 387247 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "implement launchpad changelog in update-manager (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387247
<hggdh> drew212: best bet, then, is #launchpad
<bdmurray> drew212: what are your search parameters?
<maco> yeah
<jibel> and use the statuses to know if it's confirmed or not ?
<drew212> bdmurray: i'm in ubuntu, searching for "firefox" under search for a package
<hggdh> devildante: done
<devildante> hggdh: thanks :)
<jibel> hggdh, so the workflow would be. I, as a reporter, file a bug which I think is a regression.
<jibel> I, or a triager,  tag it as regression-release and set the status to new.
<bdmurray> drew212: okay #launchpad - if you want a workaround let me know what you want to find
<jibel> if the regression is confirmed, the triager nominate for that release and set the status to confirmed/triaged if there is enough information
<hggdh> jibel: sounds like it, yes
<drew212> bdmurray: go to #launchpad?
<bdmurray> drew212: yeah, sorry
<jibel> and if the regression if fixed in the dev release, the main task is closed as fixed release.
<hggdh> yes
<bdmurray> jibel: yes and yes
<maco> devildante: i marked it wishlist too
<hggdh> if the bug is not fixed during dev, it stays correctly set
<micahg> well, if you get rid of regression-potential, you'll have to have a task for the dev release as well
<devildante> thank you, maco! ;)
<micahg> which can cause issues if it's not fixed by the next release
<hggdh> maco: thank you (I forgot)
<jibel> hggdh, bdmurray, and we use the -updates and -proposed to identify the pocket.
<bdmurray> jibel: right which is the same as now
<bdmurray> micahg: cause issues how?
<jibel> hggdh, bdmurray, sounds good.
<hggdh> +1
<micahg> bdmurray: you need a new task added for each new release it's not fixed in
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> but it is better than currently is (regression-potential bugs on released versions, no tasks
<bdmurray> micahg: yes and that is correct - the regression should be tracked on a per release basis
<jibel> bdmurray, hggdh, this will only need a status check after each release. But that's a good target for a bug day.
<hggdh> jibel: I agree. We will have to spread the news when we go this way
<dyfet> bug #625996 could be marked triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625996 in clamtk (Ubuntu) "ClamAV antivirus engine requires updating (affects: 1) (heat: 3440)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625996
<jibel> bdmurray, hggdh, there will have only one thing to sort ... all the reports filed by apport against linux and tagged release-potential without human intervention.
<bdmurray> jibel: /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_linux.py
<micahg> hggdh: was using regression-$RELEASE to make it easily searchable already discussed?
<bdmurray> jibel: and I imagine the kernel bug janitor could update existing tags as it processes bugs
<hggdh> micahg: no, it has not. I am sort of not really happy with this option, though -- it gets old fast (regression-karmic, for example, and still a regression today)
<micahg> hggdh: well, tags are less noisy tahan bugs especially if they don't get done
<jibel> bdmurray, yes I imagine that too but that needs to be discussed with the kernel team. I don't know much about their workflow regarding those reports. Most of them looks the same to me.
<hggdh> bdmurray, jibel ^
<micahg> s/bugs/tasks/
<bdmurray> micahg: I also feel that it places too much work on the reporter / early triager
<bdmurray> jibel: I'd be happy to handle talking to them
<micahg> bdmurray: to mark regression-$RELEASE_REPORTED?
<micahg> rather than needing a dev to add a task?
<jibel> micahg, and the tags will carry to much information. It's only a marker, not a placeholder to add useful bug information.
<bdmurray> micahg: yes and I have plans to fix the latter issue. ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: super task creation script?
<bdmurray> no changes to Launchpad ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: for bug supervisor?
<bdmurray> micahg: Release Manager which would likely include some bug supervisor members
<micahg> bdmurray: you want to restrict task creation further?
<bdmurray> micahg: can you target a bug to a release?
<micahg> bdmurray: no, MOTU can do universe and core-dev everything AFAIK
<bdmurray> micahg: last I checked that was for setting milestones not release targetting
<micahg> bdmurray: no, bug supervisor can assign milestones
<yofel> I can set a milestone, so every BC member should be able to do that
<bdmurray> okay right - so bug supervisor approve nominations and release manager set milestone
<micahg> bdmurray: bug supervisor cam set milestones on bugs
<bdmurray> micahg: right and I think that is wrong
<bdmurray> It hasn't been an issue yet but milestones should be up to the release team
<dyfet> and bug #622919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622919 in ubuntu "Missing autostart directory (affects: 1) (heat: 577)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622919
<micahg> bdmurray: approving nominations requires knowledge of the SRU process and should have some understanding of the change required ( I think it's quite appropriate to have a dev do it)
<micahg> bdmurray: I agree on the milestoning though
<hggdh> dyfet: 'ubuntu' is the wrong package on this bug
<dyfet> ah...good point
<jibel> sbeattie, was your system hit by bug 614993 upgraded from a previous release already (I mean previous to lucid) ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614993 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade fails: pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks: xserver-xorg-video-v4l demoted to universe (affects: 13) (dups: 8) (heat: 103)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614993
<bdmurray> jibel: I saw that yesterday too
<jibel> bdmurray, we've fixed upgrade another issue but I'm enable to reproduce that one on a fresh lucid.
<bdmurray> jibel: mines been upgraded since feisty or edgy. ;-)
<jibel> bdmurray, and all the status files I analyzed contains package from older release that do not exist anymore in lucid.
<jibel> bdmurray, is your system using some nvidia/nouveau driver ?
<bdmurray> jibel: no, ati
<jibel> bdmurray, which driver ?
<micahg> bdmurray: devs should be able to nominate milestones or something if it becomes limited to release managers
<bdmurray> jibel: radeon
<jibel> bdmurray, no fglrx package installed at all ?
<bdmurray> jibel: ii  fglrx-modaliases                                  2:8.762-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid                   Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr...
<jibel> bdmurray,  bah, It seems that you're not using a package from an official Ubuntu repository, because of this we cannot fix your particular bug ;)
<bdmurray> jibel: heh, okay ;-)
<jibel> bdmurray, is xserver-xorg-radeonhd installed, if so, please remove it and tell me if you can upgrade ?
<bdmurray> jibel: and leave fglrx-modaliases alone?
<jibel> bdmurray, yes leave it alone.
<jibel> bdmurray,the full name is xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<bdmurray> jibel: yes, I found it
<bdmurray> jibel: still could not calculate the upgrade
<jibel> bdmurray, :/ I've been able to reproduce the pb with that one, there must be another video driver which have been removed in maverick.
<jibel> bdmurray, please pastebin the output of dpkg -l "xserver-xorg-video*"|grep ^ii
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/486037/
<sbeattie> jibel: yes, I think it's roughly been upgraded all the way up from hardy.
<jibel> sbeattie, can you try removing xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd and tell if it helps ?
<sbeattie> jibel: trying.
<dyfet> And I think bug #619621 can be marked as triaged.  I can make a patch for us and debian based on this report.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619621 in gnomeradio (Ubuntu) "some errors in source (affects: 1) (heat: 293)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619621
<yofel> jibel: do you know if anyone is looking into those 'is already installed and configured' bugs? we get a lot of them these days
<jibel> bdmurray, no luck.
<yofel> dyfet: if you plan on fixing the bug, please set the status to in progress and assign the bug to you
<jibel> bdmurray, I installed them all and the system still upgrades.
<dyfet> yofel, okay
<sbeattie> jibel: wooo, seems to be able to calculate an upgrade path now.
<jibel> sbeattie, cool \o/
<jibel> yofel, yes and no. We know that this bug exists but not what is causing it and how to reproduce it.
<jibel> yofel, I've been working on it with mvo, and we think that a system crash is the cause. And that following that crash the apt binary cache and dpkg status database become out of sync.
<jibel> yofel, but the error is harmless so we've not been very far.
<yofel> ok thanks (I tend to agree about the cause)
<devildante> can someone triage bug 433972?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433972 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Internet ping is very slow (affects: 31) (heat: 159)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433972
<yofel> devildante: any proposed importance?
<devildante> yofel: medium
<yofel> JFo: ^
<jibel> time to go to bed, good night all!
<yofel> I won't touch the bug for now as the last person there isn't the original reporter and there are many that claim to have the same issue
<yofel> for kernel bugs every one of them should file their own bug though
<yofel> not sure how the kernel team handles that
<devildante> yofel: okay :)
<yofel> devildante: bug control app question 3: we mostly want to make sure you have read the documentation, as the triage guide has a section on apport crashes
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Apport%20crash%20reports
<dyfet> I think bug #616274 can be marked as triaged, at least there is enough info for someone to decide what they want to do with it :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616274 in gparted (Ubuntu) "gparted menu entry depends on gksu (affects: 1) (heat: 253)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616274
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-31
<hggdh> yofel: who is Il Idrissi (meaning what is the nick here)?
<yofel> hggdh: devildante ;)
<hggdh> Darn!
<hggdh> devildante: I see you submitted an application to -control ;-)
 * sbeattie curses grub-pc postinst+debconf for getting confused and not accepting any input.
<hggdh> sbeattie: do you consider a bug is warranted for apache2?
<sbeattie> hggdh: I think so, you ought to be able to restart apache from a script.
<hggdh> sbeattie: ack, opening
<hggdh> sbeattie: bug 627142 opened
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627142 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "Apache2 init.d script runs 'stty sane', which will fail on script runs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627142
<devildante> hggdh, yofel: I'll stop bugging you with triage requests if you approve me :p
<hggdh> devildante: you have just been approved :-)
<devildante> Hooray!
<hggdh> devildante: so now you can stop bugging we all for triage requests. Just use your power with sanity ;-)
<devildante> hggdh: count on me :)
<hggdh> devildante: I -- better, *we* -- are counting on you :-)
<devildante> ;)
 * devildante is very, very happy :)
 * hggdh also
 * devildante hugs hggdh
<hggdh> sbeattie: I am not sure you really want to know, but I had two failures on mpm-prefork
 * hggdh hugs devildante back
<devildante> yofel: about the kernel bug, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Triaged Bugs
<devildante> yofel, kernel bug triage is different from normal bugs, for example, you shouldn't set a bug duplicate of another unless you're a kernel expert
<yofel> I know that, that's why I usually don't touch kernel bugs
<devildante> yofel, this is because every reporter have different configurations
<yofel> I know :P
<devildante> just wanted to inform you ;)
 * devildante does not need you anyway, he's recently got power to destroy the world :p
<bcurtiswx> devildante, was that your app for bug control going through the list?
<devildante> bcurtiswx: yeah :)
<bcurtiswx> Congrats :)
<devildante> thanks :)
 * devildante hugs bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> devildante, do you have a package you're going to focus on?
<devildante> bcurtiswx: no, I'm a random guy
<devildante> bcurtiswx: but I like more high-level stuff
<devildante> (desktop, etc)
<bcurtiswx> devildante, great.  We're glad to have you aboard.
<devildante> heh :)
 * micahg wonders where pedro is
<devildante> micahg: I'd be glad to help you :)
<micahg> devildante: I have nothing to apologize to you for :)
<devildante> ah
 * bcurtiswx takes on the bytes of pedro
<bcurtiswx> how can i help you micahg? :P
<hggdh> micahg: Pedro has already left for the day
<micahg> hggdh: k :)
<bcurtiswx> micahg, is there a FFX4 PPA i can try out?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: only dailies ATM
<bcurtiswx> micahg, OK, atm meaning another one will be created soon?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: yes
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I'll have a beta PPA soon
<bcurtiswx> micahg: OK, awesome.  I'll keep my eyes open
<nigelb> sigh @ iceweasel
<nigelb> I miss firefox
<micahg> nigelb: use Ubuntu :P
<nigelb> micahg: doesnt run on this ancient $foo
<micahg> nigelb: I'd be interested to find out what that ancient $foo is, but later
<nigelb> micahg: heh
<devildante> nigelb: I'm interested, please tell me :)
<nigelb> devildante: heard of lucid freezes with intel 8xx cards/
<nigelb> ?
<bcurtiswx> anyone here wanna test out a bzr branch, im getting connection errors, want to make sure its not just me
<devildante> nigelb: yeah, that
<devildante> bcurtiswx: sure
<bcurtiswx> LP is _really_ slow right now
<bcurtiswx> devildante, try bzr branch lp:ubuntu/folks
<devildante> bcurtiswx: it's normal speed for me
<bcurtiswx> devildante, OK thx
 * bcurtiswx kicks verizon FiOS
<nigelb> heh
<drew212> vish: my bugsquad mentorship is due to expire =X
<vish> drew212: oh no! you are not getting away that easy! ;)
<vish> hggdh: can we close old crashers [1yr old] from new -> invalid ?  just because they are old and no dups yet?
<vish> or rather do we..?
<persia> vish, Nope.  Try to replicate.  Read the stacktrace to make sure you've constructed the right envionrment, etc.
 * persia has *fixed* crashers > 2 years old found laying about on LP
<vish> persia: yeah , my thoughts too. but my bug was closed, and i noticed a pattern of similar bugs being closed, so was wondering if there was a new rule.
<persia> Shouldn't be.  Protest it if someone thinks there is such a rule.
<vish> om26er: any reason we now closing old telepathy bugs? directly from new -> invalid ?
<vish> *are now
<nigelb> vish: sigh.  No response from mentees :(
<vish> nigelb: lucky you ;p
<nigelb> vish: haha, that is one way to see it.
<vish> om26er seems like you  timed out and missed my message :s
<om26er> vish, didnt get any
<vish> om26er: yeah, irc is too old ;)  anyways...any reason we are now closing old telepathy bugs? directly from new -> invalid ?
<om26er> vish, hm reported for Karmic, no duplicate and much stable these days ;)
<om26er> vish, there are quite a few telepathy bugs just hanging around
<vish> om26er: but we usually dont do that anywhere.. was wondering my bug was closed Bug #408913
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 408913 in telepathy-idle (Ubuntu) "telepathy-idle crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch() (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408913
<vish> om26er: i just noticed that there were 9 others who have marked as affected..
<om26er> tp-idle is stable now
<om26er> it was not previosly
<vish> om26er: anyway, its not about that bug in question.. if you had asked i would have replied i dont use empathy for irc now  ;)
<vish> om26er: but i dint know we had that new policy of closing bugs if they are old
<om26er> vish, guessed that
<vish> om26er: i dont think we are supposed to close like that, esp crashers...
<om26er> vish, there were a few exceptions taken for telepathy components today
<om26er> vish, roger ;)
<om26er> so who's going UDS ?
<om26er> vish, ^^
<om26er> thats quite a quit message
<om26er> seb128, Hi! about telepathy-logger not being installed causing empathy to not start. will it be added to depends or there is another solution?
<om26er> tp-logger is in the ISO but people still dont seem to have it installed in there systems
<seb128> it's in the recommends and recommends are installed by default
<seb128> those people probably use non standard way to do upgrades
<seb128> I guess we can move it to a depends but that will be after beta
<om26er> seb128, ok thanks :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> we might have an issue with libdconf0 not being on the current iso though
<om26er> ya its not in the daily build
<vish> !test
<ubot2> hrm?
<devildante> hi all :)
<tbsdy_lives> hi folks... are there any openoffice.org dbgsyms?
<jpds> tbsdy_lives: There should be on ddebs.ubuntu.com
<tbsdy_lives> ah!
<tbsdy_lives> ummm... silly question, how do I get them? through apt?
<jpds> You can set something like "deb http://debbs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main" in sources.list
<tbsdy_lives> thanx
 * nigelb lol @ mail to bug controol
<nigelb> "And i think this bug must be fixed for beta."
<persia> That's a good thought.  All bugs should be fixed for beta.
<persia> (not going to happen, especially because the freeze is rapidly becoming very hard)
<nigelb> Looking at the bug though, I understand why it should be high priority
<nigelb> bug 625793
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625793 in indicator-application (and 1 other project) "sometimes keyboard layout automatically changed (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625793
<nigelb> if I were a user affected with that bug, I may not even be able to login.
<persia> Oh, yeah.  I should track down my bug related to that.  I can't usefully type some characters in maverick (maybe the same thing)
<nigelb> Perhaps
 * nigelb hugs devildante :)
 * devildante hugs back nigelb :)
<nigelb> Nice reply :)
 * nigelb clicks 'Discard'
<devildante> you're cheating!
<nigelb> Well, half way through I got a note telling you replied :D :D
<bcurtiswx> my '0' key tends to sometimes work and sometimes not
<bcurtiswx> makes explaining financial figured pretty hard :P
<bcurtiswx> figures*
<charlie-tca> hmm, use the capital O instead? (as long it isn't doing calculations) ;-)
<tbsdy_lives> hi, I got a backtrace for bug 626755...
<ubot2> tbsdy_lives: Bug 626755 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/626755 is private
<tbsdy_lives> how do I switch it to non-private?
<tbsdy_lives> ah!
<tbsdy_lives> no longer private
<tbsdy_lives> bug 626755
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626755 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Opened .docx I downloaded from Microsoft, and soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwXTextRange::~SwXTextRange() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626755
<devildante> tbsdy_lives: it seems there is a bigger problem. If you launch openoffice.org and you click on File > Open, it will crash
<charlie-tca> jibel: or anyone else that can help... bug 627300 has an empty dpkg terminal log. It was reported against a live image on usb with persistance. What logs do we ask for?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627300 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-current 195.36.15-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627300
<micahg> tbsdy_lives: bugs with core dumps shouldn't be public
<tbsdy_lives> whoa... folks, there's an entirely trivial to reproduce issue with cpio!
<tbsdy_lives> micahg, why so? I don't have anything important in that coredump
<micahg> tbsdy_lives: how do you know?
<tbsdy_lives> because it's a coredump of openoffice.org, which I've only ever used for opening technical, public documents
<tbsdy_lives> you can remove it if you want
<tbsdy_lives> I've got a full backtrace already
<tbsdy_lives> er... look at bug 186336
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 186336 in ubuntu-nl-website "standaard geen firewall" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186336
<tbsdy_lives> er... look at bug 186366 I mean
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 186366 in cpio (Ubuntu) "cpio segfaults with "-E" on a non-existing file (heat: 3)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186366
<tbsdy_lives> cpio -E no_such_file -t
<tbsdy_lives> segfault
<tbsdy_lives> who maintains cpio?
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: coredumps may contain sensitive data from your system (from the common core areas)
<tbsdy_lives> fair enough
<tbsdy_lives> I'll remove it then
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: like encryption keys, etc
<jibel> charlie-tca, you can ask to reproduce the bug from the console and attach the output, otherwise the report is useless.
<tbsdy_lives> okey dokey... I'll remove it :-)
<charlie-tca> jibel: Thank you
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: was this a bug opened with apport
<ashams> hello all
<hggdh> (via apport, I mean)
<tbsdy_lives> ah... actually, how do I remove it?
<ashams> I'm new to bug Triagging and I need to ask a question can someone help me?
<nigelb> ashams: ask away
<tbsdy_lives> hggdh - it was - I've gotten rid of the coredump now
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: if you really want to remove it... (1) it will take out any chance of apport backtracing it (2) your backtrace is incomplete
<tbsdy_lives> I installed a whole raft of symbols and got a new backtrace
<tbsdy_lives> hggdh - apart from the uno stuff...
<ashams> nigelb: if you found a bug that was claimed against a certain release which is no longer active, in which status may I put it into?
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: it seems SIGSEGV was at frame 22 -- an unresolved frame...
<ashams> nigelb: just like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/481287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 481287 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "after some usage the touchpad is not moving mouse pointer. the buttons also don't work (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,New]
 * nigelb looks
<tbsdy_lives> ya... how do you get around that though?
<nigelb> ashams: jaunty is supported till October 2010, so you can't just randomly close it
<nigelb> ashams: what you can do is this => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<tbsdy_lives> hggdh, I dunno how you deal with frameless functions in gdb
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: if you still have your /var/crash/<openoffice crash>, then you can 'sudo apport-retrace -o /tmp/trash /var/crash/<openoffice crash>'
<tbsdy_lives> really... nice!
<tbsdy_lives> yeah, still got it
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: this will install *all* debug symbols available for *all* packages that OO depends on
<tbsdy_lives> really? that rocks!
<tbsdy_lives> nice!!!
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: and it iwll take a while, and will eat up some nice chunks of disk space
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: after that, you can 'apport-retrace -g /var/crash/<openoffice crash', and you will be put into a gdb session on your crash
<tbsdy_lives> er.... apport-retrace doesn't seem to exist...
<tbsdy_lives> any ideas?
<ashams> nigelb:well, thank you very much, this rally helps :)
<tbsdy_lives> oh...
<tbsdy_lives> it's a package
<tbsdy_lives> installing now
<nigelb> ashams: np :) Feel free to ask in here anything you face :)
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: sudo apt-get install apport-retrace
<tbsdy_lives> already done :-)
<hggdh> heh
<tbsdy_lives> sorry, still a newbie...
<tbsdy_lives> but I got bitten by the bug when I helped the sqlite3 guys troubleshoot an index segfault that happened in firefox
<tbsdy_lives> wow... that's finding a hell of a lot of dbgsyms aren't available!
<tbsdy_lives> hey hggdh do you know who maintains cpio?
<nigelb> tbsdy_lives: apt-cache show cpio :)
<tbsdy_lives> nigelb, nice!
<tbsdy_lives> you fellas are awesomely helpful, I must say :-)
<nigelb> :)
<hggdh> we do try, we do try...
<hggdh> tbsdy_lives: hopefully the missing dbgsyms will not be critical
<tbsdy_lives> hggdh, well, you are doing a great job :)
 * hggdh blushes
<hggdh> pedro_: there?
<pedro_> hggdh, yes,
<hggdh> pedro_: don't we have a meeting now with jibel?
<pedro_> hggdh, that's correct
<hggdh> heh
 * nigelb notes that a nice way to say "oh shucks! I forgot"
 * devildante lol'd
<devildante> hi pedro_ :)
<sbeattie> hggdh: FYI, I should have looked at apache2's changelog: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/2.2.16-1ubuntu2 :-/
<hggdh> sbeattie: ah! I was looking for the apache entry, but I guess I was searching for apache, not apache2!
<hggdh> sbeattie: now... why does it start on boot-up?
<sbeattie> hggdh: answer unclear. Also unclear to me, when stdin is set to /dev/null or a file, stty sane exits whinging about an invalid iotctl for the device.
<sbeattie> at least when run manually.
<ali1234> hi. i am trying to file a kernel bug report with apport but every time i try it says "this bug is already reported" and forwards me to a completely unrelated bug. what now?
<ali1234> it sends me to bug 452814
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 452814 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/net/ipv4/tcp.c:1408 tcp_recvmsg+0xa49/0xb20() (affects: 96) (dups: 27) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452814
<ali1234> the bug i am trying to report is related to HDA sound hanging
<dyfet> bug #622654 could be marked triaged.  Might end up being marked invalid.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622654 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator wipe the whole disk, not only the selected partition (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622654
<rahul27> Hi Guys
<rahul27> I am new to bug triaging. I have a few questions could somebody help me?
<vish> rahul27: just ask and someone who knows will answer :)
<rahul27> Ok .. what if during triaging I set something wrong like for example set the wrong version ?
<rahul27> No worries ... I've got my answer.
<dyfet> bug #619913 could be marked triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619913 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "open should be an alias to xdg-open (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619913
<charlie-tca> umm, if "open" is already used, what is going to happen if this is allowed to be replaced by xdg-open ? Isn't that going to cause something else to fail?
<charlie-tca> Perhaps it would be better to allow the Mac users to change the symlink themselves, if they want to, rather than changing it distro wide?
<dyfet> That was my point, it is already used.  It perhaps should be marked as invalid.
<charlie-tca> Okay. There is big difference between triaged and invalid.
<dyfet> But I just wanted to make sure the package maintainer had enough info to know what to choose
<dyfet> And thats the only reason I suggested triaged rather than invalid.
<charlie-tca> invalid marked
<dyfet> fair enough :)
<charlie-tca> Triaged is used when the bug is being given to the developers to work to resolve it. In this case, they can not resolve it.
<dyfet> charlie-tca: You might want to look at 620128 then.  I am not sure if I want to "claim" it yet, but there is something that does need specific work that has now been clearly identified.
<charlie-tca> bug 620128
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620128 in gnome-dvb-daemon (Ubuntu) "ftbfs - incompatible with current vala in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 543)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620128
<dyfet> If I decide to do it, I will just assign it to myself.
<charlie-tca> so, the fix would be to sync the new package into maverick after the beta release?
<dyfet> Cant be a sync, not updated in debian yet
<dyfet> Oh I see what you mean
<charlie-tca> Workaround might be using a PPA until it can be?
<dyfet> Well, a package with the upstream update has to be created, it could be submitted for sponsorship with a ffe...
<charlie-tca> do you want it marked triaged?
<charlie-tca> I am not very good with this type of bug.
<dyfet> I wanted it marked as triaged for now.  If I want to do this package, and I may, and have a chance to, I will just go back and claim it then
<charlie-tca> good enough. Importance on it?
<dyfet> Hmm...maybe medium?  otherwise low.  Its not part of main...I do not know anything depending on it specifically, do not know if it is something widely used by people though
<charlie-tca> But without it being fixed, ftbfs is broken for everyone?
<dyfet> Technically it is part of gnome
<dyfet> and yes, it is broken for everyone in maverick currently
<dyfet> (all architectures)
<charlie-tca> That is a pretty big impact. Medium works, done
<dyfet> Then I am also more likely to revisit it later today or tomorrow :)
<charlie-tca> Keep up the good work
<dyfet> unless someone else decides to work on it first
<dyfet> thanks!
<njin> hello everybody
<njin> pedro_: hello
<pedro_> hello njin
<njin> pedro_: can we talk with someone about ubiquity ?
<hggdh> sbeattie: would you mind running my version(s) of test-apache2-*.py under checkbox?
<sbeattie> hggdh: sheesh, you're so needy! (of course I wouldn't mind)
<sbeattie> hggdh: where should I be looking for them?
<hggdh> sbeattie: I will send you a tar file for it
<sbeattie> hggdh: okay, cool.
<hggdh> sbeattie: after that, if you confirm them to be working, I will propose a merge to both checkbox and QRT
<sbeattie> hggdh: okay, trying to run all three tests at the same time (without I think any of the necessary apache packages installed a priori) results in none of the tests running due to job requirements not being met.
<sbeattie> hggdh: which is exactly the situation I was afraid of and warned cr3 about.
<sbeattie> The reason for this is that filter_packages (which does the installation to satisfy package/job requirements) acts essentially as a pre-processing phase before any of the tests are run.
<hggdh> sbeattie: yes...
<hggdh> sbeattie: I also just found out that first run of just one qrt-apache* selected will fail without any indication, but the required packages will be installed
<hggdh> second run in a row succeeds
<hggdh> sbeattie: and -- you cannot run all three, they have conflicting requirements... I must be one at a time
<sbeattie> right
<sbeattie> you want me to run them one at a time?
<hggdh> yes, please
<hggdh> keep in mind the above: if the packages are not yet installed, first run will install them, and do nothing
<sbeattie> in order for checkbox to properly support them, it needs to support installing packages on a per-test basis.
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> I am trying to figure out what the hell filter-packages is doing, but not much success as of now
<hggdh> it *was* working... this is why I sent it to you :-(
<sbeattie> hggdh: hrm, trying the mpm-worker test, after the first run, apache2-mpm-worker still hasn't been installed.
<sbeattie> (and so, of course, it failed to run due to the job requirements not being met)
<hggdh> hell. This is hell.
<hggdh> oh
<sbeattie> hrm, same thing second time, though I cleared out ~/.cache/checkbox first.
<hggdh> I *think* I know why, and will test -- the package requirements may not be correct
<sbeattie> oh! weird, *not* clearing .cache/checkbox caused it to run the second time. *whimper*
<hggdh> sbeattie: mysterious are the ways of checkbox ;-)
<hggdh> _sbeattie: BTW I am getting two failures: CVE 2009 1890, and ftp proxy
<ubot2> hggdh: The stream_reqbody_cl function in mod_proxy_http.c in the mod_proxy module in the Apache HTTP Server before 2.3.3, when a reverse proxy is configured, does not properly handle an amount of streamed data that exceeds the Content-Length value, which allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (CPU consumption) via crafted requests. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-1890)
<hggdh> sbeattie: BTW I am getting two failures: CVE 2009 1890, and ftp proxy
<ubot2> hggdh: The stream_reqbody_cl function in mod_proxy_http.c in the mod_proxy module in the Apache HTTP Server before 2.3.3, when a reverse proxy is configured, does not properly handle an amount of streamed data that exceeds the Content-Length value, which allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (CPU consumption) via crafted requests. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-1890)
<hggdh> blast!
<sbeattie> hunh
<sbeattie> worker test /me has hit the stty sane issue
<sbeattie> errrrrrr, let me write that in english
 * sbeattie has hit the stty sane issue in the worker test.
<bcurtiswx> anyone here know a good php viewer (im not gonna install a webserver to view php output)
<hggdh> sbeattie: I thought I had the bypass there, let me check
<hggdh> sbeattie: you should have a subprocess.call(sed ...) in the script
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: less? ;-)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: if it is a well-formed web page, ffox should deal with if (file://...)
<bcurtiswx> its got a .php extension
<bcurtiswx> im using SVN, but maybe there's a way I can link it all together with the working version on another computer
<bcurtiswx> i guess I can't really test it what way
<bcurtiswx> eh, nvm.  I was trying to go about it without an internet connection, but otherwise i can just tunnel over and edit the files over there and it'll show right up on the website
<devildante> does gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg exist in debian?
<sbeattie> hggdh: sorry, had a phone call.
<devildante> nvm, found them
<sbeattie> bcurtiswx: also, you can use the php-cli tool to interpret locally.
<sbeattie> hggdh: weird, I see the sed call, but the stty sane bit is still in the initscript
<kamusin> nvo save my day (policykit-1 has fixed yay!) .. thank you
<devildante> kamusin, you meant mvo :p
<kamusin> devildante, hehe right, I mean mvo
<mvo> you are welcome kamusin
<devildante> thank you mvo, this was annoying ;)
 * devildante wonders why bugs.debian.org doesn't have a web interface after all these years
<mvo> devildante: yeah, I found it anoying as well :)
<micahg> devildante: there was a thread on one of the MLs about that recently
<devildante> looks like I'm not the only one :p
<devildante> I heard about a gsoc project about this, but seems to have been abandoned :(
<micahg> bts cli is nice
<devildante> micahg: only for reporting bugs, not for modifying them (?)
<micahg> devildante: no, that's reportbug, bts cli is for modifying
<micahg> and reporting I guess...
<devildante> Oh great!
 * devildante got his bug acknowledged in Debian
 * devildante has triaged bug ; it's so freaking cool!
 * pedro_ hugs devildante
 * devildante hugs back pedro_
<devildante> darn, too much hugs :p
<micahg> pedro_: sorry for not getting to mozilla hugdays this cycle
<micahg> pedro_: we can have some this winter :)
<pedro_> micahg, no worries, you're doing an extraordinary work there :-)
<pedro_> micahg, sure! whenever you want to ;-)
<micahg> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> devildante, indeed!
<micahg> pedro_: we're going to need a major cleanup after natty is released since 2 of the sources will be EOL :)
<devildante> pedro_: perhaps it would be better if you explained why you hug me :p
<pedro_> devildante, because you rock!
<devildante> pedro_: and why, sir, do I rock? :p
<pedro_> btw folks if you have a digg account help us : http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/103
<pedro_> hola yofel
<micahg> pedro_: a better title might have been "Have some empathy for empathy" :)
<yofel> hey pedro_
<pedro_> micahg, !! indeed  i'm editing it right now to include that
<pedro_> micahg, thanks!
<micahg> pedro_: :) cool
<pedro_> done :-)
 * devildante still wonders why he rocks...
<devildante> pedro_ ^
<seb128> bug #278525
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 278525 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "some error (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278525
<devildante> cool bug title :p
<seb128> is somebody else spammed by this bug?
<pedro_> devildante, we announced the bug day like 10 minutes ago and you're triaging bugs there already :-P
<seb128> I get an email every 5 or 6 days
<devildante> pedro_: I have too much free time :p
<seb128> " I've never seen anything like this before" titles
<seb128> or "Can you imagine?"
<seb128> sent by kheewabrar <kheewabrar@gmail.com>
<seb128> I've 18 in my bugbox
<devildante> seb128, I feel empathy for you :(
<seb128> devildante, don't worry about me or my bugbox
<seb128> I got hundred of emails a day there
<pedro_> seb128, i don't have anything from him here
<seb128> I'm just wondering if somebody knows why I get emails but there is no comment added on the bug
<charlie-tca> I was gettigns those, but they stopped now
<seb128> "You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to
<seb128> rhythmbox in ubuntu."
<seb128> I got one today again, weird
<pedro_> odd
<devildante> pedro_, seconded
<pedro_> we should be getting ~ the same emails from ubuntu-desktop and i'm not seeing anything coming from that address
<seb128> is the list spam filtered in some way?
<hggdh> seb128: which list?
<seb128> desktop-bugs
<pedro_> seb128, better to file an answer for the lp folks to track down that issue, sounds really odd that so far you're the only person receiving those :-/
<pedro_> we're subscribed to the same list so i'd expect to get those messages as well
<seb128> pedro_, I'm subscribed to rb directly
<seb128> those are not on the desktop-bugs list
<seb128> I'm subscribed to the things I'm specially working on
<seb128> that's to split noise and things I watch
<pedro_> kamusin, you're subscribed there as well
<pedro_> kamusin, are you getting emails from that address kheewabrar <kheewabrar@gmail.com> ?
<sbeattie> hggdh: sigh, I'm so confused. the sed script for some reason does not work within checkbox, but does when running the script manually.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: are the server images working in hardware?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I have not tested this week (yet), so I do not know. But I can start a test now, if you wish
<charlie-tca> no
<hggdh> sbeattie: er, what?? WFM :-(
<charlie-tca> just got a report about it from a test
<charlie-tca> <KE1HA> i386 server wont boot, just dumps me to the grub Boot: "Unknown keyword in config file.
<hggdh> hum
<seb128> is that an usb-creator image?
<KE1HA> Yes
<seb128> is that an usb-creator image?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> on what ubuntu version did you write it?
<seb128> what ubuntu version is the iso?
<seb128> the syslinux versions need to be the same
<KE1HA> current 20100831
<seb128> both?
<seb128> ie the iso and the install who ran usb-creator?
<hggdh> sbeattie: the sed script is pretty much simple, there are not many ways to flunk. *Very* weird.
<sbeattie> hggdh: I'm just wondering if, since it doesn't undo itself, if a manual run disabled it and then ran it within checkbox.
<KE1HA> I zsynced to current this morning, then created the USB Key a few moments ago.
<seb128> you are on maverick?
<charlie-tca> Just thought I would bring it up, since you all seem to having so much fun :-)
<KE1HA> No, the desktop I used to create was 10.04.1
<seb128> ok, that's the issue then
<sbeattie> hggdh: yeah, it makes no sense at all to me why it wouldn't work.
<seb128> that's a known usb-creator issue
<hggdh> sbeattie: subprocess.call() should not fail because of this (subprocess.returncode would be set, but this is all, I think)
<KE1HA> Hmmm. ok. will get a VM installed and create from there.
<seb128> you need to have the same syslinux version that the one of the iso
<seb128> you can try to install the maverick syslinux
<KE1HA> got it. tnx
<seb128> you're welcome
<hggdh> sbeattie: I submitted a merge for QRT on these scripts
<hggdh> er. merge request, I mean
<KE1HA> Hi guys, ran into another issue, Vbox testing ISO's: "VirtualBox can't open in VMX root mode. Please disable KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot". Tried: sudo modprobe -r kvm-intel and kvm-amd, rebooted the box, same error. Kernel 2.6.32-24 kernel. Any ideas ?
<sbeattie> hggdh: did you try uncommenting the stty sane bit back in and then re-running from checkbox? it just doesn't touch it here for some reason.
<yofel> KE1HA: rebooting will reset all changes done my modprobe, you need to blacklist the modules if you don't want them to be loaded on boot
<KE1HA> Ahh, ok, will give that a shot. TNX
<yofel> but...
<hggdh> sbeattie: no, I did not try, will do
<hggdh> sbeattie: what Ubuntu version are you running? I am running Maverick
<sbeattie> this is maverick also (or stty sane wouldn't be an issue)
<yofel> KE1HA: I did have vbox working on lucid last time I tried it and I didn't get any kvm errors, are the vbox modules loaded?
<KE1HA> yofel:  same here, been testing loads of ISO's first time I've hit his one.
<yofel> odd
<KE1HA> yofel:  I can try to rebuild the Vbox modules, but when I installed it, it didn't' report any errors, however, there was Kernel update, may of had something to do with it. Will rebuild the Vbox Modules, test, then blacklist the modules and see what transpires.
<sbeattie> hggdh: weeeeird: sed: couldn't open temporary file /etc/init.d/sedJlj6KY: Permission denied
<sbeattie> hggdh: *sigh* QRT-privilege vs. QRT-_P_rivilege
<hggdh> argh!!
<hggdh> why did it run here?
<hggdh> oh, perhaps because I am running checkbox as root?
<sbeattie> hggdh: yeah, that'll probably do it.
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<ke1ha_> yofel:  Problem solved, blacklisted the modules, rebuilt Vbox modules, then reboot solved it.
<yofel> :)
<ke1ha_> yofel:  Been a rough day of teting thus far, here's to hoping thigns go smoother :-)
<hggdh> sbeattie: still. When I ran it, the first time it just installed the packages
<sbeattie> hggdh: I've been solely trying to run the mpm-worker tests, I'll give the mpm-prefork test a try to see what happens (and won't get spurious failures due to php5 being enabled but not installed)
<sbeattie> hggdh: CVE 2009 1890 failure is a goofy false-positive, it's like the proxy is not working for some reason (404 instead of 200)
<ubot2> sbeattie: The stream_reqbody_cl function in mod_proxy_http.c in the mod_proxy module in the Apache HTTP Server before 2.3.3, when a reverse proxy is configured, does not properly handle an amount of streamed data that exceeds the Content-Length value, which allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (CPU consumption) via crafted requests. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-1890)
<sbeattie> why, thanks, ubot2, I was trying to avoid you quoting that CVE.
<sbeattie> hrm, I still reproduce the main package (apache2-mpm-prefork) not getting installed the first time checkbox runs.
<sbeattie> hggdh: here's the paste of the apache2 packages in submission.xml from attempting to run the mpm-*prefork* test
<sbeattie> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486513/
<sbeattie> hggdh: the 'package id="14" name="apache2-mpm-worker"' shows the mpm-worker package is still installed.
<sbeattie> hggdh: oh duh; querying apt *correctly* shows it did get installed, just the checkbox didn't realize it.
<hggdh> sbeattie: ufff. At least *this* one was not my fault ;-)
<sbeattie> hggdh: given that I'm the one that added QRT-Privilege support to checkbox (brittlely), I think I'm 0 for 2.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> sbeattie: I will run prefork also now
<sbeattie> hggdh: FYI, there's no QRT-Privilege: line at all in the mpm-prefork file you gave me.
<sbeattie> (I fixed locally but don't want you tripped up by it)
<hggdh> sbeattie: already corrected all (plus -itk and -perchild)
<devildante> argh, lp:ubuntu/empathy doesn't want to compile
<devildante> it spits out this:
<devildante> empathy-chat-window.o: In function `empathy_chat_window_init':
<devildante> /home/devildante/Coding/ubuntu/empathy/empathy.bug-624194/src/empathy-chat-window.c:2159: undefined reference to `launchpad_integration_add_ui'
<devildante> empathy-main-window.o: In function `empathy_main_window_init':
<devildante> /home/devildante/Coding/ubuntu/empathy/empathy.bug-624194/src/empathy-main-window.c:1809: undefined reference to `launchpad_integration_add_ui'
<devildante> even though I have liblaunchpad-integration-dev installed
<devildante> any ideas?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-01
<hggdh> sbeattie: do we really need to have QRT-depends on sudo, lsb-release, ssl-certs, and openssl?
<hggdh> at least sudo and lsb-release?
<hggdh> devildante: see if the references are indeed in the -dev
<devildante> hggdh: how do I do that?
<hggdh> devildante: did you run 'sudo apt-get builddep empathy'?
<hggdh> devildante: er... grep -R launchpad_integration_add_ui *
<hggdh> devildante: apt-get build-dep
<drew212_> #ubuntu
<drew212_> gah, i hate this web based IRC =X
<hggdh> drew212_: try weechat ;-)
<hggdh> oh, _web_
<drew212_> hggdh: yeah, i'm at school/work right now =P
<drew212_> hggdh: i thought i would hop into chat in case one of my mentee's was online and had any questions... all i'm doing is HW right now.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> school/work?
<devildante> hggdh: yes, I ran build-dep
<drew212_> hggdh: i work at school, i'm a computer lab assistant/supervisor
<hggdh> oh cool!
<hggdh> devildante: try the grep
<drew212_> basically i sit at a terminal in the entryway to the lab and make sure nobody has drinks or food...
<hggdh> devildante: how did you grab the empathy source?
<devildante> hggdh: the grep doesn't spit anything (not even an error)
<hggdh> drew212_: oh. This is something I did not do while at school...
<drew212_> hggdh: its pretty nice, $9 an hour to do my homework and triage bugs =)
<devildante> hggdh: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/empathy (I need to fix a bug introduced by a patch, it seems)
<hggdh> devildante: I never built empathy, so I am not sure you have the correct source
<devildante> hmm
<devildante> darn :p
<drew212_> vish: how long do we wait to drop a mentee if no contact is made?
<hggdh> drew212_: wait some two/three weeks
<charlie-tca> hmm, I have to drop mine. One quit and one disappeared
<hggdh> heh. I think this seems to be the norm, not the exception, charlie-tca
<drew212_> hggdh: yeah, I'm going to send him an email again at the end of this week just to make sure he got the last one.
<drew212_> hggdh: that means i was an exception then? lol
<hggdh> drew212_: I would say a bit more than 50%
<drew212_> hggdh: we should keep a running tally/list and document everything so we know how certain mentors are doing, and how the program is working, if its working at all
<charlie-tca> I win though. I got one half-trained before he dropped
<drew212_> s/certain/well
<drew212_> charlie-tca: my mentor went MIA, then i got accepted into bug-control and soon after became a mentor myself =P
<charlie-tca> yeah, that happens to, I guess
<drew212_> charlie-tca: i doubt thats normal though... especially with someone so active in the community... i hope nothing bad happened =X
<hggdh> drew212_: we *do* keep looking at it
<kermiac> is anyone else getting a few 'hit n runs' from this user? https://edge.launchpad.net/~muscovy
<nigelb> kermiac: 1137 bug karma isn't hit and run
<kermiac> hey nigelb... ok maybe it's not 'hit and run'.  I'll just subscribe him to the bugs I noticed before I leave a comment
<nigelb> kermiac: Maybe he needs to be talked to, yes.
<kermiac> yeah, but it looks like he is trying to do the right thing :)
<nigelb> Yeah, his wiki page says he's trying to be part of bug control.
<kermiac> nigelb: ok, I'll send him a quick friendly note reminding him to subscribe to bug reports he comments on
<vish> kermiac: well, the easiest excuse people have for hit-n-run seeeeeeems to be that, they dint know they wouldnt be subscribed ;p
<kermiac> vish: yeah, i seem to remember that being discussed recently. I think it was in here
 * nigelb notes he made that mistake a few times.
<vish> its one of micahg's bugs! i think he had filed it.. :)
<vish> the auto-subscribe commenters..
<nigelb> first fix unsubscribing because you're subscribed to the package :p
<vish> hehe!
<yofel> fix both! (I don't care which one first...)
<nigelb> lol
<yofel> :P
<nigelb> I still get mails from old rhytmbox bugs!
<vish> no, i would rather prefer the subscribe commenter.. a lot of time i would comment to only realize the person i was answering to was not subscribed ;/
<nigelb> true
<yofel> +1
<nigelb> the coming from google and subscribing thing must irritate the hell out of kernel team
<nigelb> not sure how they deal with it
<nigelb> s/subscribing/commenting
<vish> then i sit and think! should i comment that again ! or do i hooooooope  that after being subscribed that person replies back :(
<kermiac> vish: yeah, I've done that too
<kermiac> most of the time i just subscribe them when i realise they aren't subscribed & hope they look at the bug when they receive the 'you've been subscribed to a bug' email
<vish> yeah, thats a new feature though ;)
<^arky^> Is there bug related to NetworkManager set preferred networks option ?
<charlie-tca> bug 627902 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627902 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The list of available networks is blank (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627902
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> so if I wanted to move a bug forward, how would I go about it?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> as in - I know what line of code is causing the problem, and I have a proposed fix
<nisshh> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: have you submitted a patch for the bug (link to the bug, please?)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> not yet... just putting this together now
<nisshh> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: ok, well, do that, then ill have a look if you tell me the bug number
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ummmm... actually, just looking at it again while trying to generate the patch
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> not the issue I thought it was
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> but at least I know the general reason
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> bug 186366
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 186366 in cpio (Ubuntu) "cpio segfaults with "-E" on a non-existing file (heat: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186366
<nisshh> ah ok
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> back to the drawing board :(
<hggdh> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: so you reported it to upstream?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> tried to...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> not sure if it happened or not, I sent an email to bug-cpio@gnu.org
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dunno if it got filed
<hggdh> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I will check
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> thanx
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> my suggestion is bogus, btw
<hggdh> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I found this already reported there -- https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?28954
<hggdh> I will link it in
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> thanks :-)
<hggdh> done
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I know what it is now!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that shouldn't be open_error that it's calling
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it should be open_fatal!!!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> er... how do I update a bug on savannah.gnu.org?
<drizzle> is there a way to tell whether or not a fix has been released or commited?
<hggdh> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: you register in, first; then you log in... then you update it
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> just did that
<hggdh> drizzle: ultimately only by looking at the changelog and the code
<drizzle> where does one look at that hggdh
<nigelb> drizzle: code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches is one place where you can look at both.
<nigelb> Also, packages.ubuntu.com if you're only intersted in changelog
<drizzle> thank you brotha
<dyfet> I think bug #622545 should be marked invalid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622545 in anki (Ubuntu) "lacks 64-bit build (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622545
<jibel> drizzle, did you test that bug 616879 is fixed in lucid ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616879 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Open Office splash screen's progress bar obscures the text (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616879
<drizzle> no
<drizzle> i want to update my comment
<drizzle> but i cant find it
<drizzle> how to update it
<drizzle> i only tested it in 64 bit mav
<jibel> drizzle, you cannot modify comments, you can just add one. but well, it's already fixed in maverick and are looking for testers in lucid.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hggdh, turns out the Fedora guys have a patch already
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it's actually better than mine :-)
<hggdh> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yes, Ondrej did it (so it is probably correct ;-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dunno who he is, but his idea was certainly on the money :-)
<hggdh> I know who he is...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> someone expert in Redhat? Am I right?
<hggdh> and I can assure you: he is *much* better than I am
<hggdh> and yes, I think he is at RedHat
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> well, he's better than me, for sure :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I was just trying to work out how to debug segfaults
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it was an interesting exercise
<hggdh> well, this would be a nice exercise on that, certainly
<drosenbe> heh, welcome to crash analysis :)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> thanx... so far have worked out where two crashes have occured
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> the other one was in sqlite3
<drosenbe> it's even more tedious when you're causing the crashes on purpose
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> lol!
<hggdh> keep on, man, keep on :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I've learned an unbelievable amount of stuff so far
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I just look for segfaults in Launchpad and see if I can repro them
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> then I poke around
<drosenbe> how's your asm doing?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> terrible :-(
<drosenbe> there's the holdup then :)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> lol x2!
<drosenbe> it makes crash analysis much easier
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> yeah, I read the art of assembly, which was cool
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> but I forgot it all
<drosenbe> although you can always re-compile with symbols
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that's basically what I do
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> but... uh... try doing that on OpenOffice.org
<drosenbe> funny you should say that ;)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that's when I learned about ddebs...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> bloody life saver!!!!!
<drosenbe> i just finished a round of fuzz testing on OOo
<drosenbe> it was painful
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> fuzz testing?
<hggdh> and, hopefully, also learned that apport-retrace can auto-install all needed ddebs...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> yah - absolutely :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> damn cool stuff
<drosenbe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: basically, running a program repeatedly on deliberately malformed input to try to produce crashes, and then analyzing those crashes to check for exploitable conditions
<drosenbe> i do security testing
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah... :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> funnily enough, I work for a software company that deals with Windows only
<bcurtiswx> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, you have the record for most underscores used in a username.. congrats...
<drosenbe> haha
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> bcurtiswx, yeah, I can switch the nick if it annoys
<drosenbe> tab completion ftw
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> lol!
<tbsdy_lives> switched
<tbsdy_lives> I have to say, it's far more fun and interesting to troubleshoot an Ubuntu problem than a Windows one
<drosenbe> yeah, it's great what open source gives you in terms of transparency
<bcurtiswx> windows makes my grandmother look fast...
<tbsdy_lives> access to source code, for one :-) but I find that I actually like their perfmon tool
<tbsdy_lives> dunno if Linux has an equivalent
<drosenbe> top?
<tbsdy_lives> nah, top doesn't record the sort of counters that perfmon does
<tbsdy_lives> I'm sure there's something
<tbsdy_lives> Solaris has something and has it for a while, apparently
<drosenbe> i'm sure, there are lots of system monitoring tools
<tbsdy_lives> drosenbe, do you know if Linux has an equivalent to dtrace?
<drosenbe> strace
<drosenbe> if you're looking for system call tracing
<drosenbe> ltrace is for library calls
<drosenbe> strace is in binutils i believe
<drosenbe> nope, wrong
<drosenbe> it's in its own package
<yofel> there's also valgrind for a more intesive analyses (memory allocation, function calls, ...)
<drosenbe> definitely, i <3 valgrind
<tbsdy_lives> interesting... I'm still very much a newbie on all this stuff
<hggdh> sudo apt-get install apt-file; apt-file search $(whereis strace)
<tbsdy_lives> I've used strace, but don't think it's quite the equivalent to dtrace
<yofel> hggdh: you forgot the apt-file update :P - sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-file search $(whereis strace)
<hggdh> yofel: I thought it did an auto update on install...
<tbsdy_lives> anyway, it's been fun folks :-) but it's about 2:30AM in my neck of the woods, so gotta go
<tbsdy_lives> night all!
<yofel> hggdh: hm, maybe now, didn't when I installed it last time
 * hggdh does not really know, just expected the obvious
 * yofel wants contents.gz for ppas :'(
<hggdh> that would be nice, yes
<yofel> hggdh: and yourself to bug 335161
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 335161 in soyuz "PPAs should export Contents-amd64.gz files (affects: 4)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335161
<hggdh> yofel: done
<yofel> thx :)
<devildante> bdmurray: around?
<bdmurray> devildante: yep
<devildante> bdmurray: why do you assign bugs to software-center, even though there are storage related?
<bdmurray> devildante: could you give me an example?
<bdmurray> devildante: so if it is bug 575617 I'm working on an automated script to look at no package bugs and that was reported by apport and the sourcepackage was software-center
<rsajdok> Hi, I have some questions about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gogoc/+bug/622705 On the site http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gogoc.html I can see "ubuntu 1 bug" Does it mean that bug was sent to upstream?  Should I change the status to 'Triaged'? Should I add tag 'patch-forwarded-upstream' ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575617 in ubuntu "ERROR CDF2-6BE2 7.9 GB FLASH CAN NOT OPEN (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575617
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622705 in gogoc (Ubuntu) "wrong references in README.Debian to "gw6" (affects: 1) (heat: 497)" [Undecided,New]
<devildante> bdmurray: yes it was that one and bug 627480
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627480 in linux (Ubuntu) "vfat file time incorrect on usb stick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627480
<devildante> rsajdok: no, it's just that debian can track the number of bugs that an Ubuntu package have
<devildante> rsajdok: so you should forward the bug upstream
<rsajdok> devildante: thanks
<devildante> rsajdok: np, you're welcome!
<devildante> bdmurray: so with your scripts, we could possibly bring down the number of no package bugs to 0?
<devildante> if so, that's awesome!
<bdmurray> devildante: well, that's a bit optimistic but it might help
<devildante> bdmurray, shouldn't you try in staging lp?
<bdmurray> devildante: well, I think the script was doing the right thing and the reporter did the wrong thing. ;-)
<devildante> bdmurray, yeah :p
<devildante> bdmurray, this should help a lot :)
 * devildante will be afk for a while
<hggdh> QA meeting starting in 1 minute at #ubuntu-quality
<yofel> does anyone know https://edge.launchpad.net/~alex-harkema ? he's the one that added the no-redirect link at the top of the ReportingBugs page
<charlie-tca> Is he the same one arguing about it on the mailing list
<yofel> no, David Thombs was the one that started the discussion
<yofel> *David Tombs
<micahg> bdmurray: why are you reassigning random bugs to firefox?
<pedro_> because we're going to assign all the bugs to you now?
 * pedro_ runs
 * micahg starts throwing the bugs after pedro_ :)
<thekorn_> haha, this reminds me... micahg, what's the state of python xpcom ;)
 * thekorn_ tries to find the bug
<micahg> thekorn: I don't know if we can take it, it's in unstable now, but we're not sure if we can support it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^ anything to add?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think we'll be supporting it in maverick - it's not really supportable in its current form
<chrisccoulson> and with the transition to xulrunner-2.0 next cycle, it's probably just going to disappear again anyway
<chrisccoulson> heh, i just noticed the random bugs being assigned to firefox too
<thekorn_> okidoki, thanks guys
 * micahg thinks a bdmurray bot is running amuck
<bdmurray> micahg: it has stopped and the criteria was no package bug with the tag apport-bug and only comments from the reporter assign to the package listed in the apport content
<micahg> bdmurray: that's a bad script, since people commonly choose the wrong package and it gets removed with a needs-reassignment tag (or no tag)
<hggdh> !seen kangoroo
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<hggdh> oh, this is not gnome ;-)
<bdmurray> micahg: it also checks for needs-reassignment so it should be less bad
<micahg> bdmurray: so only w/out the tag?
<bdmurray> micahg: the criteria was a no package bug with the tag apport-bug without the tag needs-reassignment and only comments from the reporter assign to the package listed in the apport content
<chrisccoulson> hopefully we should get less random bugs assigned to firefox now the apport menu entry has gone
<micahg> bdmurray: ah, ok
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<kamusin> question: MootBoot-UK is saving irc logs?
<hggdh> kamusin: yes
<hggdh> for *some* channels
<kamusin> ohh would be nice if we can save history of ubuntu-quality channel :)
<charlie-tca> ogging for non-LoCo channels is done by ubuntulog, which is controlled by Canonical. Email rt at ubuntu dot com.
<charlie-tca> hmm, ogging is really logging
<hggdh> !info lighttpd
<ubot2> hggdh: lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.26-1.1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 278 kB, installed size 956 kB
<hggdh> !info lighttpd maverick
<ubot2> hggdh: lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.26-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 278 kB, installed size 976 kB
<yofel> erm... that's wrong, maverick has 1.4.26-3ubuntu2
<kamusin> aham.. thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<hggdh> sbeattie: apache was not installed
<sbeattie> hggdh: then, no, test-lighttpd.py is not expected to fail.
 * sbeattie digs in to see what's going on.
<hggdh> sbeattie: failed both under checkbox and running alone
<sbeattie> hggdh: yeah, I think it's cuz some jerk tried to make it easier to setup test apache ssl environments.
<sbeattie> I thought I'd tested lighttpd after making my changes but apparently not.
<hggdh> sbeattie: I am happy :-)
<hggdh> I did not screw up ;-)
<hggdh> sbeattie: freeradius is still kaput, no?
<sbeattie> hggdh: I'm unaware of anything having been done with it.
<hggdh> sbeattie: K. I will try it on Maverick
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-02
<hggdh> bdmurray: available?
<bdmurray> hggdh: for you? always ;-)
<kklimonda> hmm.. bug 628464 looks like a duplicate of bug 412944 but the latter should be fixed..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628464 in couchdb-glib (Ubuntu) "package libdesktopcouch-glib-1.0-2 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628464
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 412944 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] Removing Flash Plugin causes annoying package managing problems (affects: 209) (dups: 40) (heat: 319)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412944
<kklimonda> any ideas whether it's a duplicate or only a similar issue?
<micahg> kklimonda: you have the right bug #?
<kklimonda> micahg: what do you mean?
<kklimonda> micahg: oh, yes
<kklimonda> micahg: if you check the logs from 628464 you can see errors with update-alternatives and iceape-flash..
<micahg> kklimonda: we don't have iceape-flash in teh archive
<kklimonda> micahg: I can only guess it came from medibuntu then
<kklimonda> micahg: or from partner repository: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin
<micahg> kklimonda: that's not iceape-flash
<kklimonda> micahg: but it may provide iceape-flash through alternatives
<hggdh> sbeattie: OK, nagios3 is running (but I had about 4 failures)
<micahg> kklimonda: it could be flashplugin-installer ass well
<micahg>  /etc/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin -> /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<micahg> *as well
<kklimonda> same with adobe-flashplugin.. neither is installed on OP's system (nor can I find anything relevant in attached /var/lib/dpkg/status) so we may not know
<BUGabundo> nite
<kklimonda> or not - it may still sit in /var/lib/dpkg/status - either adobe-flashplugin.prerm or flashplugin-installer.prerm
<micahg> kklimonda: in hardy it would've been flashplugin-nonfree
<kklimonda> yeah, I was going to say exactly that :)
<kklimonda> can I reassign bug to no package?
<kklimonda> well, I think I can but how :)
<micahg> kklimonda: remove the package
<kklimonda> micahg: ah, that makes some twisted sense :)
<snadge> #578035
<snadge> i thought there was a bot that gave a summary of the bug when you put the bug number in
<snadge> !bug 578035
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578035 in openssh (Ubuntu) "ssh-askpass-gnome doesn't prompt for password in any release post ubuntu 8.10 32/64bit (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578035
<snadge> the workaround is to manually add the key with ssh-add .. i dont like it
<kklimonda> snadge: do you have seahorse-agent running?
<snadge> kklimonda: apparently not
<kklimonda> hmm, I'm not actually sure if it's responsible for ssh keys - it is for gpg ones..
<kklimonda> lets see
<snadge> i _think_ ssh-askpass-gnome is responsible for ssh keys
<kklimonda> no, the owner of SSH_AUTH_SOCK is gnome-keyring-daemon itself
<snadge> ahh okay.. when i opened up one of my messaging clients, possibly empathy.. it asked me to unlock my keyring
<snadge> which is a different password to what my ssh key uses
<hggdh> and a different password than your login?
<hggdh> snadge: ^
<snadge> yes
<snadge> actually my login and ssh key use the same passphrase.. but my keyring uses a different one
<kklimonda> snadge: and keyring stores ssh key password in its database
<hggdh> snadge: there you go. Make the keyring password the same as the login, and it will be automagicallt opened on login
<snadge> how do i change my keyring password?
<snadge> luls ;)
<hggdh> run seahorse, or "Password and encryption keys".
<kklimonda> I wonder why is seahorse caching gpg password but g-k-d is the one responsible for ssh one..
<hggdh> kklimonda: it is all, er, "the same" (sort of). seahorse and g-d-k are developed by the same people, AFAICR
<hggdh> g-k-d. Oh dyslexia
<snadge> ok so i've run seahorse.. now im looking for the change keyring password option
<kklimonda> hggdh: but it's yet another thing users, administrators and us have to remember about :)
<hggdh> kklimonda: indeed :-)
<hggdh> snadge: alt-click on your login keyring, select change password
<snadge> got it :)
<snadge> i guess i have to relogin?
<hggdh> it would be a good test, yes
<kklimonda> what's funny is that even if I lock my keyring ssh password is still stored..
<kklimonda> in memory*
<snadge> its still doing it :|
<snadge> prompting me for my passphrase in the terminal when i use ssh.. without popping up the GUI like it used to, i can't imagine whats changed
<snadge> maybe i need to restart ssh or reboot.. i dont know
<snadge> i just logged out and back in again
<kklimonda> snadge: what is SSH_AUTH_SOCK set to?
<snadge>  /tmp/keyring-QEMju3/ssh
<kklimonda> and does lsof /tmp/keyring-QEMju3/ssh give the same pid that GNOME_KEYRING_PID?
<snadge> checking
<snadge> the file is a socket.. and when i cat it, i get
<snadge> cat: /tmp/keyring-QEMju3/ssh: No such device or address
<snadge> oh woops lsof :p
<kklimonda> yeah
<snadge> yes it gives the pid of the gnome-keyring-daemon which is running
<kklimonda> snadge: is your keyring unlocked? can you open Passwords and Encryption Keys and browse stored passwords?
<snadge> where is passwords and encryption keys in the menu?
<kklimonda> run seahorse
<kklimonda> and it's in Applications->Accesories in 10.04 afair
<kklimonda> got moved to System->Preferences in maverick
<snadge> got it yep
<snadge> yes i think thats an appropriate move.. thats where i was looking ;)
<snadge> ok i have two keys.. one called "login" one called "default"
<kklimonda> now if it's not the case you can only check with the brand new user. this bug actually screams "local changes broke it" as this feature is probably the most used by developers :)
<snadge> login is unlocked.. but default is locked
<snadge> i should try unlocking default?
<kklimonda> yes
<snadge> ok its unlocked.. but this hasn't seemed to help ssh
<kklimonda> but I'm not sure whether it being locked could break.. yeah..
<snadge> inside it contains a wireless network password, and an msn password
<kklimonda> snadge: have you had this problem since installation or has it shown after the upgrade? have you tried this with the new user?
<snadge> ssh-add seems to work as you would expect, but obviously its uncool to have to do this every time you login.. particularly since its supposed to be all automagic
<snadge> problem was since a complete re-install from scratch
<snadge> i'll try creating a new user
<snadge> the reinstall picked up my old install on another hard drive, and prompted me to import settings and i said yes
<kklimonda> well, that may be a problem if there is something wrong with your configuration
<snadge> what can i try blowing away or moving out of the way?
<kklimonda> I'm not sure what could be responsible for that - I can't recreate it myself on pristine 10.04 installation
<snadge> .gnome2/keyrings/ ?
<snadge> i just moved that out of the way.. will see what that does
<kklimonda> I don't think that could help
<kklimonda> even with keyring locked you should still get a dialog
<kklimonda> and gnome-keyring-daemon is responsible for the dialog (so bug should probably be reassigned)
<snadge> yes that didn't help :/
<snadge> creating a new user called test
<snadge> ok same thing.. how frustrating
<snadge> what should be the permissions of your .ssh dir and the id_dsa file?
<kklimonda> 0700 and 0600
<snadge> thats what i've got
<kklimonda> maybe try running ssh with -vvv and see if anything related to agent shows up
<snadge> it doesnt mention anything about the agent no
<kklimonda> maybe try running ssh with -vvv and see if anything related to agent shows up/
<snadge> i'll pastebin it
<kklimonda> erm
<kklimonda> what does gconftool-2 --get /apps/gnome-keyring/daemon-components/ssh return?
<snadge> true
<kklimonda> yeah, pastebin it
<kklimonda> but I'm completely out of ideas
<snadge> http://pastebin.com/S1ruwM9a
<snadge> i have a netbook that i have recently installed 10.04 64bit on
<snadge> i might try copying my key file over to that, and see what it does
<snadge> its annoying not being able to reproduce bugs ;)
<kklimonda> indeed
<snadge> im new to attempting to do this so forgive me for stating the obvious hehe
<drew212> snadge: that is the key problem of debugging =P
<snadge> i was thinking earlier.. this bug is f$#@ing irritating.. why hasn't something this fundamental been fixed
<snadge> now i know why ;)
<snadge> ok the fscking netbook does it too
<snadge> maybe theres something mong about my key?
<snadge> maybe i should try it in a 32bit virtual machine
<kklimonda> snadge: what cay does it actually use?
<snadge> bonus.. its karmic
<kklimonda> I see: debug2: key: /home/davidb/.ssh/id_rsa ((nil))
<kklimonda> debug2: key: /home/davidb/.ssh/id_dsa ((nil))
<kklimonda> debug2: key: /home/davidb/.ssh/identity ((nil))
<snadge> this is bad i take it?
<kklimonda> and below "no such identity" for all keys
<kklimonda> I'm not exactly sure but that's the only weird thing I see in the log
<kklimonda> it does try all three of them and return "no such identity" for either.
<kklimonda> s/either/all/
<snadge> well im just re-installing the guest additions to my 32bit karmic vm
<snadge> so i can copy my key into it and try it on that
<kklimonda> is it actually /home/davidb/.ssh/id_rsa ?
<snadge> there is no rsa file, only dsa
<kklimonda> but if you add it manually server accepts it?
<snadge> correct
<snadge> ok 32bit karmic does exactly the same thing
<snadge> hehe
<kklimonda> snadge: can you generate RSA 2048, upload it to your server and test again?
<snadge> sure.. i'll give it a shot
<snadge> i think you might be onto something.. it would seem most people use an rsa key
<snadge> but for whatever reason, i have a dsa key (i have no idea why, it was too long ago to remember)
<kklimonda> and both you and OP use dsa keys..
<kklimonda> it's pretty far-stretched but I'm out of ideas
<kklimonda> hmm.. from http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Ssh: "Version 1 of the SSH agent protocol is supported in compatibility mode. No integration with Gnome Keyring exists for keys loaded this way. SSH version 1 keys can loaded with ssh-add will work as expected. "
<snadge> i see.. my key is too old school
<snadge> this is even more bizarre.. i just generated a brand new rsa key
<snadge> attempted a login to a server at work
<snadge> and it just allowed me to login straight away, without adding that key to "authorized_keys" file
<snadge> wtf?
<kklimonda> you have your dsa in cache?
<kklimonda> see ssh-add -l
<snadge> ahh because of ssh-add yes.. lol
<snadge> ok so we've now finally determined the problem, at some point.. gnome keyring stopped supporting older dsa keys
<snadge> but from the man page.. dsa was only supported in protocol version 2
<snadge> version 1, only supported rsa.. bizarre
<kklimonda> no, it still supports them - but you have to use ssh-add to add them
<bcurtiswx> what would i report a v4l issue under package-wise?
<bcurtiswx> gstreamer ?
<snadge> kklimonda: but why?
<snadge> maybe i should just be thankful that the problem has been determined.. and just generate a new key
<snadge> however, i would like to save people the frustration of going through what i just have.. perhaps i will leave a comment in the bug on launchpad
<kklimonda> snadge: I have no idea - it fully supports only the second version of ssh protocol.. but I don't see how that relates to dsa and rsa..
<kklimonda> snadge: I'll add a coment shortly
<snadge> having to replace my key on every single server i have access to.. just to work around this problem, is slightly annoying however.. so i will just use ssh-add for now :)
<snadge> ok verified the dialog pops up correct for an rsa generated key
<kklimonda> I think it may be related to how old the key is
<kklimonda> I've created new dsa key and it worked
<snadge> ok one other thing i've noticed is the rsa key is much shorter than my dsa key
<snadge> perhaps i used an old guide some time ago.. that recommended using a larger keysize or something
<snadge> my brain is hazy.. but should i pastebin my .authorized_keys file?
<kklimonda> nah
<snadge> thats a public key isnt it..
<kklimonda> yes
<kklimonda> but it won't tell me anything :)
<snadge> ok now im about to get grilled for all the things i should've been doing instead of chasing htis bug ;) (in a meeting)
<snadge> but im just going to blame stress and all sorts of other emotional problems
<snadge> and then break down in tears and tell him to fire me
<kklimonda> :)
<snadge> do you think the problem is perhaps fixable now that we know a bit more about it?
<kklimonda> snadge: no - it's not a bug but Gnome Keyring developers' decision not to fully support old version of ssh protocol (and apparently old keys)
<kklimonda> snadge: I wonder, can you do
<kklimonda> ssh-add -D
<kklimonda> move ~/.ssh/id_rsa key somewhere else so only your old id_dsa key stays
<kklimonda> and then force ssh to use v2 protocol (by calling ssh -2 host)
<kklimonda> does it detect your dsa key?
<kklimonda> by it I mean server
<bcurtiswx> whats the default spell checker for ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> aspell still?
<snadge> kklimonda: sorry i was just in a meeting.. which i successfully negotiated not being blamed for derelict of duties :p
<gorilla> snadge: eww. nasty.
<snadge> my job i used to be cruising on easy street, but the company is transitioning from yahoo wild west style, to proper formal company style, and as such my workload has significantly increased
<snadge> so developer type stuff is creeping into my sysadmin role, and im completely unfamiliar with how the system works from that perspective.. now i have to implement change requests and things like that, revoke developers access etc
<bcurtiswx> all bugday new bugs taken care of :D
<nigelb> that was fast
<nigelb> it isn't yet thursday in some tz you know :p
<Muscovy> Wow.
<Muscovy> It's not even Sept 2nd for me either.
<bcurtiswx> not here either
<bcurtiswx> im the empathy guy, figured it was only right
<nigelb> :)
 * nigelb hugs bcurtiswx :)
<bcurtiswx> :)
<snadge> kklimonda: ssh -2 seems to have the same result
<dwassel> Hi
<dwassel> I seem to have found an issue with eglibc on lucid and I am not sure where and how to report it
<dwassel> alright, I'll just dive into the details: I can observe differences in the results (minor) and runtime (drastic!) of the exp function between 32 and 64 bit versions on an Intel core2.
<dwassel> the underlying reason seems to be that 32-bit libm calculates exp (and log, and possibly others) by __ieee754_exp, which uses some table-lookup and checks its own numeric error
<dwassel> (actually both "bitness" versions due this, of course). Thing is, when calling exp with arguments close to eps, the check seems to succeed for 32-bit libm, but fails for 64-bit libm, so a soft-float variant of exp is called, which is accurate, but horribly slow
<dwassel> this might be more suitable for libc, but eglibc is pretty inactive, and I am *very* hesitant to take this before the Drepper guy
<vish> hmm , i thought we had 3-4 empathy adopters , why are so many bugs marked incomplete even after the questions have been answered :s
<htorque> hello, i'm subscribed to four unity bugs that have their distro tasks marked "fix released" but their upstream tasks still say "fix committed" - should i update that to "fix released"?
<seb128> htorque, depends if upstream rolled a tarball
<seb128> htorque, we sometime backport changes before they do
<seb128> could somebody test bug #612825?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612825 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "[ubuntu] maverick: can't install new languages (nothing happen) (affects: 5) (heat: 137)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612825
<seb128> on a beta iso
<seb128> pedro_, ara: ^
<seb128> bug #625643 is similar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625643 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Not installing language packs after password (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625643
<seb128> if that's still happening the bug should be nominated
<pedro_> seb128, looking
<seb128> pedro_, ola
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> or is that hola?
<pedro_> seb128, it is hola but ola also works ;-)
<htorque> seb128, yes, there's a tarball available to contains all those fixes
<bcurtiswx> Hey all, in case you didn't know.  Our buds over at #empathy have given us special updated packages to test bugs against today
<seb128> works fine for french, we don't spell the h anyway there
<htorque> *that
<seb128> htorque, close the tasks then
<bcurtiswx> https://edge.launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<htorque> seb128, thanks :)
<vish> bcurtiswx: that should be updated in the wiki as well :)
 * bcurtiswx is editing
<bcurtiswx> added :)
<bcurtiswx> vish: i like your pyramid approach going here (bottom up)
<vish> bcurtiswx: heh, felt pretty depressing looking at those bugs! pretty bad state of the bugs though.. :s
<bcurtiswx> vish: yeah, think of how I feel.  I still have to wait to start attacking these bugs
<bcurtiswx> (qualifiers)
<bcurtiswx> aaanyways, i have to get things going to work, bbs
<Dink> Is there a site where I can go to where it lists what package was released on a specific day and view what it fixed ?
<nigelb> Dink: you want to see changelogs?
<Dink> Yeah
<nigelb> packages.ubuntu.com would be a userfriendly place
<nigelb> or changelogs.ubuntu.com if you're ok with searching
<Dink> hmm looking for something I found the other day but forgot to bookmark. It wasn't those. It gave details on dates and what packages where released.
<Dink> ahh found it. www.ubuntuupdates.org
<Dink> nigelb, thanks for the help. I just needed that extra push to find it.
<nigelb> Dink: that isn't an official site though.
<Dink> nigelb, yeah figured based on the the url. It is a good site though. If there is an office site similar please let me know.
<nigelb> Dink: I like what it does, just unsure of how fast info gets updated there
<nigelb> There isn't /one/ place where you can do all that officially though
<Dink> Ahh. Yeah not sure on how fast it gets updated. But most things are there when I try to look for them.
<ashams> hi
<ashams> #ubuntu-bugs: can someone help me! :)
<nisshh> ashams: whats up?
<ashams> nisshh: hi
<nisshh> hey
<ashams> nisshh: I want to attach multiple files all at once to some bug report, is this available in LP?
<nisshh> ashams: im not sure
<nisshh> ashams: let me have a look see
<ashams> nisshh: ok
<ashams> nisshh: I'll try to look at the LP help.
<nisshh> ashams: ok, i dont think it will be in there
<ashams> nisshh: so, where to look?
<bilalakhtar> ashams: no you cannot
<bilalakhtar> ashams: you have to attach it one-by-ope
<bilalakhtar> *one
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: didnt think so
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: It is possible through the API, though
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: would be a good feature though
<nisshh> ah ok
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: but the Web UI restricts it
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> unfortunat3
<nisshh> -3*
<bilalakhtar> for example, in apport bugs, many attachments are attached at once
<ashams> nisshh: so, how can I reach that API for future use?
<nisshh> yea
<bilalakhtar> 'coz apport uses the LP API
<bilalakhtar> ashams: write an app for it :)
<nisshh> ashams: its the API that runs launchpad
<nisshh> ashams: or use launchpadlib :)
<ashams> bilalakhtar: that's exactly what made me tought that it might be possible
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: launchpadlib is somewhat bulky
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: how so?
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: Its API calls consume high bandwidth
<nisshh> oh, do they?
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: i thought lplib was the only way for a python app to interface with lp?
<nisshh> or am i wrong?
<bilalakhtar> yes they do, I went on to write an app, gave up because of the speed
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: correct and wrong
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: Its the only Python lib that facilitates that
<nisshh> how is that possible?
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: at the same time, as the wiki states
<nisshh> hmmm
<bilalakhtar> 'If you are using some other language than Python, you will have to wrap around the API yourelf'
<bilalakhtar> *yourself
<charlie-tca> You can use the email interface to attach more than one file at a time
<ashams> charlie-tca: How to?
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: so i cold write my own wrapper for the API?
<bilalakhtar> so, if you want to write in C, you will have to use curl, for example, to interface with LP in a more dirtier way
<nisshh> urh
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: of course! one exists for PHP, AFAIK
<nisshh> no thanks
<charlie-tca> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: but what if i wanted my python app to interface with LP?
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: use launchpadlib :(
<Pici> nisshh: see https://help.launchpad.net/API
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: heh, so why does lplib use so much bandwidth when interfacing with lp?
 * devildante has 5000+ karma! yay!
<nisshh> Pici: thanks
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: well, it makes too many calls for a single purpose, but I agree its easy-to-use
<nisshh> yea
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: AND its well-written and less buggy
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: are there plans to improve lplibs performance?
 * bilalakhtar is not an lplib developer
<hggdh> vish: there?
<nisshh> i know
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: ill have a look at it, i might fiddle with it
<bilalakhtar> Congratulations devildante !
<devildante> thanks, bilalakhtar :)
 * hggdh has less karma than devildante
<devildante> !
<hggdh> nigelb: ping... ping... PING...
<nigelb> hggdh: pong
 * bilalakhtar has less karma than nigelb 
 * nigelb never looked at karma after it crossed 100
 * devildante has also less karma than nigelb
<nigelb> after sometime you never look at karma
 * bilalakhtar also never looks at hi karma
 * charlie-tca thinks it never occurred to him to look at karma
<bilalakhtar> well, karma means 'work done' in hindi
<nigelb> Now, to look at how much I do actually have
 * devildante sees bilalakhtar has more karma than nigelb
<bilalakhtar> devildante: maybe, I didn't see nigelb's , I just guessed!
 * devildante is not that far from nigelb
<devildante> ;)
<nigelb> devildante: It decays :)
<nigelb> I haven't been very active with karma-ish stuff
<devildante> nigelb: no excuses :p
<charlie-tca> drops with each release. But a lot of things are not counted
<nigelb> organizing irc sessions, helping with news team and stuff are not karma-ish stuff :)
<charlie-tca> Wiki updating, irc help, too
 * bilalakhtar 's karma shot up when he got involved with ubuntu development
 * devildante seconds bilal
<nigelb> charlie-tca: that's why in membership meetings the board tends to look at testimonials rather than karma
<charlie-tca> correct
 * bilalakhtar is lucky to have not applied for membership through an RMB
<charlie-tca> and why it is important to be active within the community, rather than active in an activity
<nigelb> well, developers are not intended to apply through rmb, which is why dmb exists
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: IMHO applying for membership throught the DMB and developing for Ubuntu is easier than doing community work and applying through an RMB
<bilalakhtar> in MY opinion
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: It depends on what you're working on
<nigelb> I went through rmb and didn't have much pains
<nigelb> But then, I had a good deal of community work and still do.
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: actually, I have seen people applying more than once to RMBs to become members
<charlie-tca> MIne went right through, but I don't think I could get approval from dmb
<bilalakhtar> that gave be the thinking
<bilalakhtar> *me
<nigelb> Well, you have took at cause of rejection
<nigelb> the most awesome application at an rmb was sense
<nigelb> before he could type his intro, he got +1s :D
<devildante> what is dmb and rmb?
<bilalakhtar> DMB -> Developer Membership Board
<nigelb> Everyone knew him in the community + he did awesome work, further emphasizing charlie-tca's point
<nisshh> nigelb: why is that?
<nisshh> nvm
<bilalakhtar> RMB -> Regional Memberhsip boards
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: apparently mavericks version of lplib has some big performance improvements
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: really? I never tested it on my maverick sys
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: yea, apparently the newest versions of lplib (according to the NEWS file in the source) make far fewer HTTP requests and various other things, also there are some improvements in lazr.restful as well
<bilalakhtar> good
<nigelb> nisshh: Also, with LP, you need to write good code to make sure you aren't making too many requests
<nisshh> although im not running maverick grrrr
<nisshh> nigelb: yea, i can see that would be an issue
<nigelb> I mean looping through all the bugs and filtering for LP isn't a great idea and a lot of stuff like that
<nigelb> I've been through it when I've written scripts
<nisshh> yea
<nigelb> And when you want only number of results there are far more efficient methods than looping through every bug and doing i++
<nisshh> nigelb: in my app, i want to user to be able to enter a bug number and it will search for it and return the description
<nisshh> which shouldnt be too many requests
<nigelb> nisshh: desktop app?
<nisshh> nigelb: yep
<nisshh> written in Python
<nigelb> !info bughugger
<nisshh> ah yes
<ubot2> nigelb: bughugger (source: bughugger): Client for Managing Ubuntu Bug Tasks. In component universe, is extra. Version 10.04 (lucid), package size 125 kB, installed size 524 kB
<nigelb> nisshh: ^^ take a look at it.  I'm not sure how well it works
<nisshh> nigelb: iv used it
<nigelb> I'd encourage you to fix it if its broken rather than writing a whole new one
<nisshh> nigelb: my app isnt anything like bughugger
<nigelb> Ah, ok
<nisshh> nigelb: my app -> https://launchpad.net/pytask
<nigelb> nisshh: sweet!
<nisshh> :)
<nigelb> nisshh: oh yeah! congrats on membership :)
<vish> hggdh: Oui, monsieur
<nisshh> nigelb: thanks :)
<nigelb> vish: oh? getting a bit foreign now? :p
<hggdh> vish: got what I needed, merci
<vish>  ;p
 * nigelb just made the mistake of /lastlog hggdh 
<nigelb> hggdh => you talk way too much :p
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> and I have been pretty much silent lately...
<devildante> thanks bilalakhtar
<bcurtiswx> on LP, how do I add a empathy lucid task in specific.
<bcurtiswx> or can i not?
<yofel> bcurtiswx: afaik only devs can do it, you can nominate it for lucid though
<bcurtiswx> yofel, OK, i wasn't sure. thx
<hggdh> yofel: you can nominate, but only the maintainers can accept/reject
<bcurtiswx> vish: bugs in which you ask if people have forwarded upstream yet, you mark as new. why not incomplete?
<vish> bcurtiswx: we decided that long time ago to *not* mark bugs incomplete for those , the bug is not incomplete , we are doing an incomplete job there ;)
<bcurtiswx> wow, where was i for this discussion.  I think its quite contrary
<bcurtiswx> a completel bug will be a triaged one, a new bug is one that hasn't been touched by a triager yet... thats my opinion
<bcurtiswx> so if its not complete and not new, it should be incomplete
<vish> bcurtiswx: no , these would be in confirm.. but some of the bugs , there hasnt been a second person to "confirm"
<vish> its one of those needs-forwarding bugs , but empathy triage seems to follow its own rules
<bcurtiswx> vish ?
<bcurtiswx> own rules?
<vish> :)
<charlie-tca> I thought we were marking those confirmed
<vish> charlie-tca: yes, if we can confirm them.. but these were marked incomplete
<charlie-tca> If they can't be confirmed, why would we want to have them sent upstream?
<bcurtiswx> if they needs-forwarding, doesn't that make it incomplete?
<vish> charlie-tca: they reporter keeps saying that he has the bug and has answered all the questions
<vish> the*
<charlie-tca> Oh
<charlie-tca> I see
<charlie-tca> I have some like that, myself
<bcurtiswx> i don't want to be inconsistent with general triage, but if a bug needs to be forwarded upstream, how is it closer to "new" than it is "incomplete" ?
<bcurtiswx> if not confirmed
<charlie-tca> A bug that is not confirmed is normally kept at new until it can be?
<vish> bcurtiswx: incomplete is for a bug, when the user has to reply to a question
<charlie-tca> The The fact that it can be sent upstream by the original reporter does not change the fact that it is not confirmed by more than one person
<bcurtiswx> vish, OK, in the default reply to ask someone with the bug to forward uptream waiting for the user to "reply" to that question
<charlie-tca> so, yes, new is correct
<bcurtiswx> hmm, maybe my main argument is that if we request it to be sent upstream, we have in essence asked the reporter to perform an action and are waiting for that reply that its done..
<bcurtiswx> not saying a triager can't do it...
<vish> bcurtiswx: lets take a personal example.. i'v had bugs i could reproduce but , no one else was able to reproduce [yet] , but i collected the info the bug needed and forwarded it upstream, and later sometimes bugs get confirmed or not ..
<vish> but the bug was valid and had to be looked into by upstream
<charlie-tca> yes, if upstream can confirm it, we can move the status to confirmed also
<bcurtiswx> so maybe i
<bcurtiswx> hmm, premature enter hitting
<bcurtiswx> sry
<bcurtiswx> if its reported upstream, then it's typically marked as triaged
<charlie-tca> yews
<charlie-tca> yes
<vish> yup
<bcurtiswx> so upon waiting for someone to send it upstream, how is this differ from my previous statements that it needs to me incomplete while we wait for the bug to be reported upstream
<bcurtiswx> be*
<charlie-tca> but if the reporter has gathered all the data, he can push the bug upstream, and then he will also followup with upstream questions. If we push it based on a single reporter, they won't always follow the upstream report
<vish> bcurtiswx: as a triager for a package all i need to know i what info upstream would ask for..
<charlie-tca> We can not confirm it, why is it incomplete?
<vish> bcurtiswx: if there is anything less, then we can always ask again :)
<charlie-tca> incomplete could expire waiting for someone to confirm the bug. New bugs normally won't expire waiting for confirmation
<bcurtiswx> hmm, maybe i'm asking the wrong question here.  let me rephrase
<vish> bcurtiswx: the bugs i went through and was pretty disappointed at the way they were triaged.. several of the bugs marked incomplete were answered a long time ago...
<charlie-tca> If someone else eventually confirms the issue, we as triagers can send it upstream
<bcurtiswx> vish, who's issue is that?
<vish> bcurtiswx: not you :)
<vish> yours*
<bcurtiswx> we have all upstream info, even if its not confirmed, so we need to get it sent upstream (assuming we have no time right now to do it ourselves) we ask in the bug for someone having the issue to forward it.
<vish> bcurtiswx: also, none of my remarks of empathy triage were directed at you :)
<bcurtiswx> at that point , im saying i see it being marked as new,... which i believe should be incomplete because we are waiting for a response to our question
<charlie-tca> personally, if the bug can not be confirmed, I would prefer the reporter upstream it so the reporter follows up if needed
<vish> charlie-tca: +1
<charlie-tca> but I also do want the bug to expire in incomplete status
<bcurtiswx> im just asking about why it's been set at new, and not incomplete as we wait for it to be sent upstream
<charlie-tca> Which it will expire in 60 days if left in incomplete
<vish> bcurtiswx: what was decide was to just leave those bugs as new.. since incomplete means that the reporter has to reply to some question we have asked..
<vish> and the expiry issue
<bcurtiswx> we are asking them to report it upstream
<vish> bcurtiswx: forwarding the bug is not the reporters work, we need to do that :)
<vish> that is actually what i meant by, 'incomplete for us'...
<vish> err, incomplete job by us
<bcurtiswx> 'eh, i guess I can't explain myself in the right way.  I have other things to do ATM.  I'll give it a go later probably.  sorry for the confusion
 * charlie-tca finds it extremely confusing trying to keep up with things
<ashams> simar:
<ashams> simar: hi
<simar> ashams: hey
<simar> ashams: whats up
<ashams> simar: fine, my good Mentor :)
<simar> ashams: :))
<ashams> simar: when would be your weekend?
<ashams> simar: friday?
<simar> ashams: right from sat to sun .. ;-))
<ashams> simar: very nice,
<simar> ashams: but i will be avaliable on friday
<simar> ashams: how is you triaging going on?
<simar> ashams: let me check
<ashams> simar: would you like to spend more time mentoring me in these days?
<simar> ashams: ofcourse ..
<simar> ashams: ah!! good increase in karma value .
<ashams> simar: thank you
<simar> ashams: you are welcome to ask anything..
<ashams> simar: well, I've to tell you that I'm a muslim, and this month is the one of Fasting and praying, that's only why I'm always busy...
<simar> ashams: good you should pray to god before everything and above everything .. there is no problem, whenever you are free try to triage..
<simar> ashams: let me tell you that you can also consider triaging some other package if you like doing so..
<simar> ashams: or if you are not very comfortable with your present package
<ashams> simar: no, it's fine
<ashams> simar: I'm asking for some time before 16 UTC
<simar> ashams: just tell me when to be online tomorrow?
<ashams> 14 UTC ok?
<ashams> simar: 14 UTC ok?
<simar> ashams: fare enough ..
<simar> ashams: be online and wait only for 14:30 and i will come hopefully
<ashams> simar: Thank you very much, got to go!, sorry....
<ashams> simar: OK
<simar> ashams: c ya tomorrow
<ashams> simar: :)
<vish> bcurtiswx: werent the protocol icons removed from contact list? i vaguely remember you blogging a mockup..
<bcurtiswx> vish, no they weren't.  You have to enable showing protocol icons
<bcurtiswx> vish, if they are talking about contact merges, protocol icons aren't shown
<vish> bcurtiswx: oh ok.. was about Bug #546881 btw, someone marked it fix-committed ;p
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 546881 in empathy (Ubuntu) "protocol icons (particularly Facebook) obscure status icon too much (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546881
<bcurtiswx> vish, <3 people trying to use launchpad without understanding it.. they should send it upstream and let cassidy decide if he wants to do that.  Right now it would represent a UI change, and wont make it into 2.32, though.
<vish> yup..
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, can you please take a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/572146 again i think i found the bug http://yfrog.com/n2bildschirmfotovp
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572146 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "crackling sound from microphone with 2.6.32-21 kernel (affects: 4) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> charlie-tca: how's the stability of xfce beta?
<micahg> s/xfce/xubuntu/
<charlie-tca> Looks good to me
<charlie-tca> A few bugs, of course
<micahg> charlie-tca: any of the menuproxy/appmenu issues that GNOME has?
<charlie-tca> Don't think so
<micahg> charlie-tca: cool, I guess I'm clear to upgrade this weekend then :)
<charlie-tca> should be. I am still trying to test upgrades, my connection is a lot slow
<micahg> charlie-tca: I can handle a few bugs, just not total breakage
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I been using it since right before alpha3, I think
<micahg> I usually wait for beta so all the system wide changes land
<simar__mohaar> simar: hello
<simar> sima
<simar> H
<simar> simar h
<simar> sima
<dyfet> I believe bug #623330 can be marked as triaged.  At least what needs to be done has been identified.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623330 in unison (Ubuntu) "Unison gui-language is english (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623330
<devildante> dyfet: you should report the bug upstream
<dyfet> I would be happy to
<dyfet> I wanted to make sure we identified what needs to be done first :)
<devildante> dyfet, I meant you must report the bug upstream if you want it to be triaged
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: well, reverting that commit breaks the original reporter's
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: so, there is no good way to go about this.
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: just use position_fix=0
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: I've retitled the bug report and noted the workaround
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-03
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, that does not work
<El_Presidente> i tried that
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: what do you mean? removing that line is the same as using position_fix=0
<El_Presidente> i know but it does not help :(
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: can you force using position_fix=2, then?
<El_Presidente> i can try later when im running linux again
<crimsun_> if it doesn't work with position_fix=0, then that looks like a regression outside the sound driver
<El_Presidente> but im sure that my bisection was correct
<El_Presidente> brb
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, options snd-hda-intel position_fix=2 that way?
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: yes, and make sure you have /no other options snd-hda-intel/ lines
<crimsun_> grep -nH snd-hda-intel /etc/modprobe.d/*
<El_Presidente> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:42:#options snd-hda-intel bdl_pos_adj=128
<El_Presidente> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:43:options snd-hda-intel position_fix=2
<El_Presidente> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:44:#options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=0
<El_Presidente> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:45:#options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<El_Presidente> /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf:1:alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<El_Presidente> /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf:2:alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
<El_Presidente> seems ok
<El_Presidente> brb
<crimsun_> BTW, you should only ever have /1/ options snd-hda-intel line
<crimsun_> it's pretty bad to split module options across lines
<El_Presidente> okay didnt know that
<El_Presidente> well i hope this works now ;)
<crimsun_> .oO( I hate hardware sometimes. Just sayin'. )
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, now my mic does not work anymore
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: can you retry position_fix=0 after a cold reboot?
<El_Presidente> ok
<El_Presidente> brb
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: and are you /certain/ that you're running the latest firmware for your motherboard?
<El_Presidente> F14
<El_Presidente> its the most recent
<El_Presidente> well i find it strange that an error for a different codec produces the error here
<El_Presidente> the ma-770-ud3 has an realtec 888
<El_Presidente> my mainboard has 889
<crimsun_> oh GAWD
<El_Presidente> ?
<crimsun_> I need to punch your motherboard manufacturer in the face.
<El_Presidente> well both boards are gigabyte ;)
<crimsun_> we can't handle different codecs for the /same/ SSID at that level
<El_Presidente> http://www.gigabyte.de/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=3951 ALC888
<El_Presidente> thats the board for your fix
<crimsun_> sigh, I'll whip up a fix for you to test this weekend if that's ok
<crimsun_> we'll need to check the specific codec ssid and codec revision for that SSID :(
<El_Presidente> http://gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2638&dl=1#sp thats mine
<crimsun_> now I really hate gigabyte
<El_Presidente> ALC889A
<El_Presidente> sure no problem
<El_Presidente> there is an option for the snd-hda-intel driver
<El_Presidente> model=889
<El_Presidente> i also tried that, but it didnt help
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, do you still need me with linux?
<El_Presidente> i have to call a customer ;)
<snadge> kinda offtopic.. but is there an easy way to remove the obsolete kernels that tend to build up on your box over time?
<Muscovy> Not very easy.
<Muscovy> Easiest I know of is to untick all the older number is in Synpatic.
<crimsun_> snadge: Computer Janitor, and manually
<snadge> ouch.. maybe thats an excercise for me one day
<snadge> i could make the ubuntu kernel janitor.. ukj :p
<snadge> cleans up all the headers and other related crap as well
<snadge> any source packages etc
<crimsun_> snadge: i.e., System > Administration > Computer Janitor
<snadge> oooh
<snadge> err yeah, computer janitor just asks me if i want to remove nxclient and virtualbox-3.2 .. and thats all i can see that it does? weird
<snadge> crimsun_: are you suggesting that i modify this program rather than make a new one specifically to clean up kernels?
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, i made a small error with the position_fix=2
<El_Presidente> my mic was off ;) it works with that setting
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: great, can you add that in a comment?
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, i will, do you still have to write a fix?
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: yes
<crimsun_> (the bug is already assigned to me)
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, well if i remember correctly in alsa 1.0.21 my soundcard was detected as unknown
<El_Presidente> maybe thats why it worked?
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: as more codec/s revisions are added, there is a chance for regression, sure
<El_Presidente> ok
<snadge> so i wrote a bash script which cleans up old kernels ;)
<snadge> ubuntu hasn't sapped me of my nerdiness yet it seems hehe
<crimsun_> perhaps Computer Janitor could use a "Clean harder" icon ;)
<El_Presidente> a clean by force would be nice ...
<El_Presidente> crimsun_, another question (not related to the bug) is there a way to send one sound app to digitally out and the other e.g. skype through stereo out ?
<crimsun_> El_Presidente: depending on the hardware and driver capabilities, yes. You can try pavucontrol.
<El_Presidente> i have this app already running but i can use either stereo duplex or stereo in and digital out
<El_Presidente> it works flawlessly with windows so either im missing something or its not supported?
<El_Presidente> good night and ty crimsun_
<jibel> hey timc, nice to see you here. Did you start triaging already ?
<seb128> somebody here who knows about launchpadlib?
<seb128> or who knows if tag editing is working?
<lifeless> #launchpad-dev might be a better place to ask
<seb128> right
<seb128> though that's rather, if some bug triager feels like doing a small testcase to edit tags that would be nice
<seb128> I don't especially want to annoy launchpad guys about that
<lifeless> seb128: we loves the annoyance ;>
<lifeless> seb128: I know that webapp tag changing works
<lifeless> seb128: via the API can be difference
<bcurtiswx> good morning all
<tbsdy_lives> m
<leighman> anyone know anything about pulseaudio, who could help with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.2/+bug/605880 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605880 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-service crashed with ValueError in raw_decode() (affects: 10) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Triaged]
<kklimonda> interesting, ubottu is displaying a different report
<kklimonda> bug 605880
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605880 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "Winecfg audio tests fail in Maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605880
<kklimonda> some cache problem?
<leighman> yeh, saw that
<leighman> link works fine :/
<chrisccoulson> who can moderate my mail to ubuntu-bugsquad ML?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, i got your message...
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, i sent it to ubuntu-bugcontrol and ubuntu-bugsquad
<chrisccoulson> so you might have got the first one
<chrisccoulson> the second one is moderated, because i'm not a member of bugsquad ;)
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, done
<chrisccoulson> pedro_, cool, thanks
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, hmm, yeah since i use google idk if i got both
<pedro_> you're welcome
<bcurtiswx> or nvm :P
<vish> whaaaaaaat! chrisccoulson not a member of busquad!
<chrisccoulson> vish - no, i don't think so
<vish> pff! desktop tema ;p
<vish> team*
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i should subscribe to the ML, seeing as i sent a mail there
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: subscribe and make it web only so you don't get other mails, but the ones you send get in alright
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i seem to remember that there was a reason i unsubscribed before
<nigelb> I could guess, I was severely tempted a few times
<kklimonda> hggdh: bdmurray ping
<hggdh> kklimonda: yes>
<hggdh> ?
<kklimonda> hggdh: are either you or bdmurray are aware of this change: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs?action=diff&rev2=141&rev1=139 and know the reason for it?
<bdmurray> I am aware and I do not know the reason nor do I like it.
<kklimonda> yeah, neither do I, and there are people on ML talking about it right now - maybe we should restore the last "good" version?
<hggdh> kklimonda: +1
<hggdh> kklimonda: will you update, or should I?
<kklimonda> hggdh: I can do that
<hggdh> kklimonda: cool, thank you
<kklimonda> or not "You are not allowed to revert this page!" :)
<kklimonda> I can do it manually
<yofel> thanks
<vish> hehe , why were we discussing it for so long! :D
<vish> the person who included that seems new , we might as well have removed it earlier ;)
<kklimonda> vish: I've completely forgotten about it myself :)
<vish> kklimonda: nah , i meant on the mailing list..
<yofel> we were arguing about the page and somehow forgot it, I got to the page by chance today and thought I would remind the ML of that ^^
<kklimonda> yofel: done
<yofel> thanks, looks better
<charlie-tca> +1
<hggdh> kklimonda: thank you
<Awsoonn> hi all, bug 614067 - the package appears to just need a recompile for 10.10. How can this be acomplished?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614067 in lincity-ng (Ubuntu) "lincity-ng links against uninstallable libphysfs-1.0.so.0 (affects: 3) (heat: 129)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614067
<Awsoonn> can a Motu kick that off?
<yofel> Awsoonn: #ubuntu-motu - it's pretty trivial though
<Awsoonn> yofel: thanks. Trivial is good tho, right?
<yofel> if it's just a rebuild all it needs is a new changelog entry that triggers it, that's trivial
<bdmurray> jibel: I forget did you have any ideas about the system of mine that I cannot upgrade to M?
<Awsoonn> I'm just playing around and tried to build the source package for lincity-ng but it failed looking for opengl libs or headers. I did a apt-get build-dep before trying to compile so I thought that should install all the requirements?
<Awsoonn> did I miss a step?
<hggdh> Awsoonn: does not sound like it. How did you get the sources?
<Awsoonn> apt-get source lincity-ng
<Awsoonn> i was using debbuild to build it
<hggdh> should have worked...
<Awsoonn> *nods* t'ats what I thought :) I see that it installed libgl1-mesa-glx as a depend, which looks like what it wanted I assume
<hggdh> IDK, pulling the source now
<hggdh> and you debuild -b it?
<jibel> bdmurray: latest xserver-xorg-core 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu4 in maverick is supposed to fix that. It has been uploaded to the archive this afternoon.
<jibel> bdmurray, can you try to upgrade again (with the main mirror)
<hggdh> Awsoonn: WFM
 * yofel tries in pbuilder
<dyfet> I think bug #628675 could be marked as triaged.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628675 in geneweb (Ubuntu) "Search and navigaition fails (affects: 2) (heat: 3444)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628675
<hggdh> dyfet: done
<yofel> Awsoonn: wfm too
 * hggdh thought dyfet would be in bug-control...
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-04
<jamie_> How do I report a bug to launchpad about 10.10 regarding hardware?  It gives instructions on reporting for processes, but just ubuntu-bug 2022 or whatever.  What about my keyboard acting wonky with this new buntu?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2022 in iso-codes (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "iso-codes is not available for breezy (dups: 1) (heat: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2022
<tbsdy_lives> hi folks, if I wanted to find what file the vorbisdec.c file was in, how would I find this?
<nisshh> tbsdy_lives: you want to know which package that file is in?
<tbsdy_lives> yes please... I've tried apt-file, but no cigar :(
<nisshh> tbsdy_lives: one sec, ill just try something
<crimsun_> that's because it's a source file, and apt-file doesn't index those, only shipped ones
<crimsun_> it's in gst-plugins-base0.10
<nisshh> beat me to it
<nisshh> :)
<crimsun_> e.g., ext/vorbis/gstvorbisdec.c
<crimsun_> so, the short answer is "use google"
<tbsdy_lives> I did!
<crimsun_> not saying you didn't :)
<tbsdy_lives> well, actually, I was looking for vorbisdec.c, I guess that's why I didn't see gstvorbisdec.c
<tbsdy_lives> cheers folks :-)
<crimsun_> bdmurray: please renew my bugcontrol membership
<lanoxx> hi, i just upgraded to maverik
<lanoxx> this is the furth upgrade in a row i believe (since intrepid if i remember correct), in which the update-manager tries to force me to remove cups-pdf, this is insane, why would i want to remove it, i specifically need to reinstall it everytime i upgrade ubuntu
<lanoxx> its particular annoying since if you forget it, the next time you want to print a pdf you wonder why the pdf printer is gone, until you figure out that cups-pdf has been uninstalled!!!
<lanoxx> aptitude why-not cups-pdf
<lanoxx> Unable to find a reason to remove cups-pdf.
<lanoxx> !argh
<ubot2> Factoid 'argh' not found
<tbsdy_lives> hi, anyone here got any knowledge of libvorbis?
<tbsdy_lives> I'm just wondering if vorbis_synthesis_blockin might not be checking for a valid pointer...
<njin> Hello, where, in lucid, i can found :The "usefree" option should be removed from system --> storage --> default_options --> vfat --> mount_options Thanks
<bilalakhtar> Hmm, my BC membership is expiring. And the main reason I got into BC is no longer valid. I am divided over whether I should get it renewed or wait some more time for things to become better
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: are you a MOTU already?
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: If god wills, shall become one next week
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: then don't worry, all developers are in BC automatically
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: so if I become MOTU, no need to get renewed
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: yes, I know that
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: but there should always be a margin of error, though I 'm ready to risk this one
<njin> nigelb: where, in lucid i can found this sttings: The "usefree" option should be removed from system --> storage --> default_options --> vfat --> mount_options Thanks
<nigelb> njin: not sure, not on a lucid box right now :(
<bilalakhtar> njin: run gconf-editor
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: you can ask for renewal :)
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: yup I can :) and I will point out that I am going to become MOTU
<bilalakhtar> my application is almost ready
<bilalakhtar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BilalAkhtar/MOTUApplication
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: woo! cool :)
<TheNewAndy> There is a bug in my sound card driver. I'm wanting to get into the source and fix it.
<TheNewAndy> Can someone explain the relationship between the alsa-driver package
<TheNewAndy> and the kernel source package?
<TheNewAndy> There seems to be duplicated code in them.
<TheNewAndy> I just want to get to a point where I can make changes to the driver and test it.
<nigelb> TheNewAndy: talk to crimsun_ when he comes on
<TheNewAndy> ok. What timezone is he? (or rather, when should I expect to find him)
<nigelb> he's in EST/EDT, and he was around a few hours back
<TheNewAndy> ok, thanks
<lazka> Hi, what status should I asign a bug to if a fix was commited upstream?
<lazka> and 2. What if upstream made an release containing that fix, but it hasn't been packaged yet.
<yofel> the upstream task should be updated automatically if it has a bug watch, if it does not, set it to fix released. As the fix isn't in ubuntu yet, the ubuntu task should be 'triaged'
<lazka> yofel, it has no bug watch. What is a ubuntu task?
<yofel> lazka: the ubuntu task is our default task, meaning '<sourcepackage> (Ubuntu)'
<yofel> what's the bug # btw?
<lazka> No particular one.. I'm upstream and wanted to clean up a bit since some bugs have been fixed.
<lazka> And since I can't change to triaged.. I guess I'll wait until releases get packaged and set to fix released, right?
<yofel> lazka: you need bug control rights for that, if you're upstream you can get that pretty easy - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<yofel> hggdh: what was the process for that again?
<nigelb> yofel: one step process - poke jcastro with a long stick
<yofel> heh
<lazka> ok, thanks..
<vish> lazka: upstream for which project?
<lazka> quodlibet
<vish> ah..
<vish> lazka: jcastro is on vacation till tuesday.. try sending him a mail, sometimes he might respond.. he is addicted to Ubuntu ;)
<lazka> vish, will do. thanks
<vish> np.
<vish> lazka: in the mean time, you can mentioned the status you want to set for the bugs here and someone will get things going too..
<vish> only triaged/wontfix, you might need Bugcontrol , else anyone can change status too .. :)
<lazka> there is no hurry..
<lazka> one more.. if the package with the fix is only in maverick, does it still count as fix released?
<yofel> lazka: it does, fixes for stable releases need to follow the SRU process  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates)
<lazka> Why isn't google code bug watch not working?
<ashams> simar: hi
<ashams> simar: there?
<simar> ashams: ya
<simar> ashams: hi
<simar> ashams: sorry for yesterday
<simar> :(
<ashams> simar: np :)
<simar> ashams: actually i'm myself involved in some projects so i'm quite busy till 10th sep..
<simar> ashams: after that i will be very frequent here
<ashams> simar: ok
<simar> ashams: need to loosen up your mind a bit ..
<simar> ashams: questions are welcome
<ashams> simar: oh yeah!
<ashams> simar: Touchpad sensitivity is related to which section of DebuggingTouchpadDetection ?
<ashams> simar: 4 or 5 ?
<simar> ashams: let me see
<ashams> like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/442629
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 442629 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Touchpad too much sensitive after upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic (affects: 8) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,New]
<simar> ashams: ofcourse 5
<ashams> simar: well
<simar> ashams: See 4 is only applicable if none of the touchpad features work.
<simar> ashams: This means touchpad acts like a mouse and well it is in fact not detected by kernel as a touchpad in this case
<simar> ashams: So the x will think it is a mouse. Only the user then knows that he is using a touchpad but computer doesn't
<ashams> simar: GR8
<ashams> simar: sorry, How did you know that, there's no files attached?
<simar> ashams: :)
<simar> ashams: I dint get you question, which files
<ashams> simar: are'nt you analyzing the bug 442629 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 442629 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Touchpad too much sensitive after upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic (affects: 8) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442629
<simar> ashams: ya, i'm looking
<simar> ashams: Would you like to triage it?
<ashams> simar: yes, I'm trying right now, just a sec
<simar> ashams: good .. learn by doing ..
<simar> ashams: Consider some points first before moving on.
<ashams> simar: k?
<simar> ashams: This bug is when the user moved from jaunty to karmic.
<ashams> simar: so it might be related to the kernel?
<simar> ashams: Well people are now moving to maverick .. and there is a Lucid in between a very stable and a LTS (Long tern support)
<simar> ashams: wait
<simar> ashams: listen
<simar> ashams: As the bugs reported are and well always be more the amount of manpower, so we can neglect some bugs, bugs that are not so important and related to older versions of ubuntu
<ashams> simar: you mean, if not reported against the in-between Release, so it might be fixed by now!
<simar> ashams: So you should ask the user that if the bug still exist in Lucid and Maverick. Is the touchpad works fine in either of these then you should not bother about very few people that may be using karmic and mark the bug as closed..
<ashams> simar: ok
<simar> ashams: exactly sometimes the bugs gets fixed because these are reported in some other linux typically debian..
<simar> ashams: i hope you got my point
<ashams> simar: yes I did, thank you :)
<Michaelellis> Hi?
<simar> ashams: But in case of security bugs we can't do this. Those are important bugs for us as..
<simar> ashams: I hope you will triage this bug now . :)
<simar> Michaelellis: hi
<ashams> simar: ok
<Michaelellis> I have a problem using a Dinovo Edge wireless keyboard.
<simar> ashams: go ahead use the documentation if the bug still exist in maverick
<simar> Michaelellis: whats the issue?
<ashams> simar: after that I'll change the status to Incomplete?
<Michaelellis> THe keyboard will not work with Ubuntu 10
<simar> ashams: No change the status to incomplete noww ..
<ashams> simar: k
<simar> ashams: so that no other triager will take the bug as a new
<simar> ashams: also you are requesting information from user so the status incomplete .. review the statuses here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<simar> Michaelellis: You should ask the question in #ubuntu. There you can get better answer
<Michaelellis> Alright. THanks
<simar> Michaelellis: :)
<ashams> simar: done.
<simar> ashams: let me see
<simar> ashams: good work
<simar> ashams: but remember
<simar> ashams: you should ask the user to test. All user are not technically advanced.
<simar> ashams: you should ask only that the touchpad works well in lucid and maveric or not
<simar> ashams: still very neat and good use of language
<ashams> simar: :D
<simar> ashams: also note the first step usually is to set the status to incomplete if you feel you can triage the bug and then do whatever you want
<simar> ashams: unfortunately i see the status is still new
<ashams> simar: oh no, I misUnderstood your message above
<simar> ashams: ;-)
<ashams> simar: I was about to change it but I thought that you say no, so another triagger may take it as new.
<simar> ashams: is said if you will not set the status to incomplete, may be i can open the bug at the same time and add comments ..
<ashams> simar: done
<simar> ashams: also if the status of bug is new, it means no body is triaging it so any triager can take it
<simar> ashams: good
<ashams> simar: well.
<simar> ashams: now if in future you feel like you cannot triage the bug anymore, you should set the status to new again
<ashams> simar: ofcourse...
<simar> ashams: get some more bugs
<ashams> simar: what is Two-finger and edge scrolling?, I don't use a touchpad!
<simar> ashams: have you seen a macbook
<ashams> simar: trying to find, just a sec
<simar> ashams: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T63BDr3RLb8
<ashams> simar: Great!
<simar> ashams: i'm always there to make you work easy .. :)
<simar> ashams: hey i'm starving hard ;-)i think i need
<simar> i think i need to take some food
<simar> ashams: i will catch you in about half hour
<ashams> simar: ok, go go go, Bon a petit
<simar> ashams: or probably less than that.. i don't eat much ;-))
<simar> ashams: ah!
<simar> ashams: i'm back
<ashams> simar: hey so fast
<simar> ashams: thats me hehe
<simar> ashams: i'm working on something so wait to get responses ..
<ashams> simar: ok
<simar> ashams: keep taking bugs
<ashams> simar: I'm searching and going back to references!
<simar> ashams: take bugs of one type only at present
<simar> like you can search for more sensitivity issues ..
<ashams> simar: I focus on Multi Touch feature bugs
<ashams> simar: I couldn't find more sensitivity bugs ;)
<simar> ashams: ok fine .. they arn't many to get fixed .. see the major bug .. that i listed in documentation in the end
<ashams> simar: #308191 ?
<simar> bug 308191
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 308191 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2 (affects: 45) (dups: 4) (heat: 282)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<simar> ashams: ya
<ashams> simar: I'm there, looking
<simar> ashams: k
<ashams> simar: there's a newer one:
<ashams> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/591921
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591921 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "two-finger scrolling does not work on Asus EeePC 1201T (affects: 2) (heat: 47)" [Undecided,New]
<ashams> I'll be back after about 20 mins, it's time for BreakFast.
<ashams> simar: I'll be back after about 20 mins, it's time for BreakFast.
<ashams> simar: just a reminder, I can't understand the output of the xev tool!
<ansgar> 5
<simar> ashams: ok
<ashams> simar: I'm back
<ashams> simar: does Touchpad settings and conigs differ between Gnome and kde ?
<njin> hello poeple. i've to report a bug against update manager that remove and not reinstall alsamixer during upgrade lucid-maverick, is sufficient attach /var/log/dist-upgrade or is needed something more ?
<crimsun_> eh?
<crimsun_> do you mean the alsa-utils binary package? There isn't an alsamixer package (unless you're referring to the gui one, which is a totally separate binary package).
<njin> my sistem start working only installing gnome-alsamixer
<njin> before i have only alsa-utils but it don't work
<crimsun_> njin: what you just said seems to be a completely separate symptom and bug from what you originally said
<njin> crimsun_: i don't know well audio side, only thing that i have noted is that my audio start working only when i have installed gnome-alsamixer from Synaptic
<njin> so i 've thinked that upgrade process failed something
<crimsun_> njin: please be precise. Are you saying that upgrading /removes/ the gnome-alsamixer binary package?
<crimsun_> njin: the "muted on login" symptom is known; I have a proposed fix for it.
<njin> crimsun_:no, i've unmuted and reviewed all settings before install alsamixer
<njin> crimsun_: in top when audinot working i've npviewer.bin, pulseaudio and rythmbox running, but no output
<crimsun_> njin: close your web browser
<njin> crimsun_: after installing gnome-alsamixer it start work immediatly
<crimsun_> njin: compare `amixer' output prior to, and after, installing gnome-alsamixer
<njin> crimsun_:how can i do it ?
<crimsun_> njin: amixer > before.txt
<crimsun_> njin: etc.
<njin> crimsun_: i found a workaround to start maverick with audio working
<crimsun_> njin: which?
<njin> crimsun_: delete ~/.pulse/xxxxxxxxxxx-device-volume.tdb and reboot
<crimsun_> heh
<crimsun_> this is most likely the same issue from alsactl start
<njin> it work for just one time
<crimsun_> njin: have you tried rebooting, logging in, and using 'sudo alsactl init 0' ?
<njin> no, i try
<njin_> crimsun_: how bad thing  Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Intel IbexPeak HDMI" "HDA:10ec0887,1458a102,00100202 HDA:80862804,80860101,00100000" "0x1458" "0xa002" Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<crimsun_> njin_: it isn't a bad thing at all. The message is just confusing; it has been changed to "generic" instead of "guess" to reduce confusion.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-05
<bdmurray> crimsun_: as a developer you are member anyway so its redundant
<stlsaint> zeroseven0183: you in austin?
<stlsaint> hehe, get it
<stlsaint> (lame i know) long day for me :P
<zeroseven0183> stlsaint: No. It's just part of my first name
<zeroseven0183> ;-)
<TheMusicGuy> Someone on #ubuntu thinks I've found a bug that has to do with the latest kernel that may be causing the boot process to fail.
<TheMusicGuy> He directed me here.
<yofel> TheMusicGuy: could you give a short overview over your issue?
<TheMusicGuy> I just upgraded to the latest kernel. When I went to restart, I booted as usual, but during the boot process I got an error message that said the system had given up waiting for the root device, then it sent me to an (intramfs) prompt. No drives were mounted.
<TheMusicGuy> I'm trying to find a way to get the exact text of the error.
<TheMusicGuy> It isn't dumped to /var/log/messages because it occurs before the root filesystem is even mounted.
<yofel> you could take a photo of the screen when it happens. I have to go to bed so can't help you anymore, if nobody else can give you any advice, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' stating the kernel version that's broken and attach the screenshot
<lifeless> 'dmesg'
<yofel> lifeless: that won't help either as that's the current kernel log
<lifeless> yofel: yes, but in early userspace thats the log to look at
<TheMusicGuy> I tried that from the initramfs prompt, but the error didn't seem to be listed
<lifeless> TheMusicGuy: there isn't necessarily an error
<TheMusicGuy> well, the message wasn't listed
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<crimsun_> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<lifeless> may be useful
<TheMusicGuy> I'll be back in a minute with more information.
<TheMusicGuy> Ok, I'm back with slightly more information.
<TheMusicGuy> When the boot process drops into the busybox terminal, the error is that it cannot find the file /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxx
<TheMusicGuy> where xxxxxxxx is my root device's UUID.
<TheMusicGuy> sure enough, /dev/disk doesn't even exist.
<TheMusicGuy> However, /dev/sda6 actually does exist, which is where that UUID points.
<TheMusicGuy> If I change the linux kernel root to "root=/dev/sda6" from the grub boot prompt, I can get the system to start.
<TheMusicGuy> However, there is an unusually long hang after my USB devices are detected.
<TheMusicGuy> This is all after updating to the latest kernel.
<TheMusicGuy> (I mean after upgrading from Linux 2.6.32-22-generic to Linux 2.6.32-24-generic is when this started happening)
<trinikrono_> hello guys is there any mentors availible
<vish> trinikrono_: just ask questions here :)
<trinikrono_> hey vish
<vish> o/
<trinikrono_> can you quiz me and see if i am ready to join bugcontrol
<trinikrono_> i am wondering how much i need to learn still
<vish> trinikrono_: hmmm, quiz!!!!!!! :)
<vish> trinikrono_: BC is not a huge deal ... you just need to know whats on the wiki , and make sure you set the right importances.. lets see, any bugs you've triaged recently?
<trinikrono_> vish: lemme find some good ones
<trinikrono_> these days i am only finding x bugs and really old ones
<vish> trinikrono_: right , the X guys are usually around on weekdays.. :)
<vish> on #u-x
<trinikrono_> i was thinking to join the x-swat if they play nice with me lol
<vish> trinikrono_: so, you got to wait for them to reply, or ask the appropriate question . :)
<vish> trinikrono_: need not be a swat to triage X bugs. :)
<trinikrono_> vish: yes i tend to look for packages to assign
<trinikrono_> and most of them end up being x bugs lol
<vish> trinikrono_: right , have you seen their wiki?
<trinikrono_> yes
<vish> trinikrono_: how they like the bug titles, etc..?
<trinikrono_> i am trying
<vish> trinikrono_: yeah , X triage is not easy. :)  but try during weekdays, ask Q there while triaging..
<trinikrono_> okie look at bug 236046
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 236046 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "checkgmail tray background colour cannot be changed (affects: 27) (heat: 148)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236046
<vish> trinikrono_: bug title is [chipset] title
 * vish looks
<trinikrono_> yes i try to do that
<trinikrono_> i am not sure what to do with the patch though
<trinikrono_> building patches looks a little tough right now
<vish> trinikrono_: seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix  ?
<vish> trinikrono_: there is 'testing the fixes' section
<trinikrono_> ah
<trinikrono_> i was looking at that just now
<trinikrono_> i was reading the patches wikipage before
<vish> trinikrono_: but that is not a requirement for BC though..
<trinikrono_> well i am trying to learn here anyways
<trinikrono_> i can show you a xorg bug i am working on
<trinikrono_> bug 601441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601441 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i845G] Running Firefox crashes X (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601441
<vish> trinikrono_: yeah , did you ask the reporter to check with a new firefox profile?
<trinikrono_> well it was a xorg bug
<vish> trinikrono: might be one of his extensions.. causing the Xorg crash..
<trinikrono_> those i845g chipset people
<trinikrono_> get a lot of trouble in lucid
<trinikrono_> really?
<vish> trinikrono_: i said might be.. :)
<trinikrono_> okie
<trinikrono_> because at first it was assigned to firefox
<trinikrono_> then they said no
<trinikrono_> :D
<vish> trinikrono_: yeah , it need not be a firefox bug , but we need to narrow down  whats causing it..
<trinikrono_> so dray told me to start asking people the lspci thing
<trinikrono_> to see if it could be x related
<trinikrono_> and i found this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<trinikrono_> so i am afraid to upgrade to lucid lol
<vish> trinikrono_: just ask reporter to do the apport-collect , which should give enough info for the X folk..
<trinikrono_> i still use jaunty
<trinikrono_> yes he did it in the report
<vish> heh, apport gone crazy! , it still hasnt marked bug incomplete -> new!
<trinikrono_> so i can change it back to new for now
<trinikrono_> until the x guys need something else from him?
<trinikrono_> wait can this be considered triaged?
<vish> yup..
<vish> trinikrono_: but i would ask about the firefox profile too, before marking it new :)
<trinikrono_> there is a wikipage that has a nice write up for that?
<vish> ?
<trinikrono_> to tell the user to create a new profile
<vish> the easiest way to do it , is to shut down firefox, move the .mozilla folder to somewhere else and then open firefox
<trinikrono_> :D
<trinikrono_> its on the debugging firefox page
<trinikrono_> i thought i saw something on that already
<trinikrono_> so would you of marked this bug as triaged?
<trinikrono_> other than the profile thing
<vish> not yet..
<vish> trinikrono_: the problem with that bug is, the reporter has switched from ubuntu -> xubuntu , so even if we end up fixing the bug we wont know if we fixed it..
<trinikrono_> but doesnt ubuntu and xubuntu use the same xorg drivers?
<vish> yup.. but reporter claims no problems now..
<trinikrono_> you know i saw something today in a bug report
<vish> trinikrono_: a few things that would help with that bug is : knowing how someone else can trigger the bug [ without knowing how to trigger the bug its difficult to fix] , 2 - knowing if the reporter can test the fix once we upload it
<trinikrono_> that sometimes the kernel causes video problems also
<trinikrono_> i thought it was just xorg
<vish> trinikrono_: so we need to know if the reporter did clean install or is just using a xubuntu session
<trinikrono_> yes he said a he installed xubuntu-desktop
<trinikrono_> but what i am studying
<trinikrono_> if its a known issue in lucid
<trinikrono_> should people continue to keep filing reports about it
<trinikrono_> with the intel chipsets
<vish> hmm, wondering if xubuntu uses compiz..
<trinikrono_> hey i just noticed something
<trinikrono_> you know the gresse monkey scripts has a response named collect it
<trinikrono_> it is not the standard replies wiki page
<vish> yup
<vish> oh?
<trinikrono_> can i just add it in
<trinikrono_> i am not sure what title to put though
<trinikrono_> vish: will you look at it?
<vish> trinikrono_: not sure what you are talking about..
<trinikrono_> this page
<trinikrono_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<trinikrono_> does not have this
<trinikrono_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488619/
<trinikrono_> which is a response in the launchpad firefox extension
<trinikrono_> named collect it
<vish> trinikrono: ok.. just add it..  ;)
<vish> if you are wrong we can burn you at the stake ;p
<micahg> but it shouldn't mention report a problem as that's gone in the stable release now
<vish> micahg: yeah, i had to locally fix that recently..
<vish> heh , after commenting it on a bug.. i went doh!
<trinikrono_> well once the reporter answers :D
<trinikrono_> i get a lot of dead bugs
<trinikrono_> micahg: what title do you think i should use
<vish> micahg: does xubuntu use compiz?
<trinikrono_> general triage response?
<micahg> vish: I think it can
<micahg> trinikrono: it should be something like Missing basic package information
<micahg> trinikrono: the page actually has it multiple times for topics it actually helps with like kernel, sound, and X
<trinikrono_> i was going to put "apport collect"
<trinikrono_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488623/
<trinikrono_> i took out the report a problem
<trinikrono_> if you guys ok it i will save the changes on the wiki
<vish> trinikrono_: permissions for Launchpad  have also changed
<vish> it now has only two options
<trinikrono_> o.o
<vish> previously it was a 5-6 options.. now, iirc there is change anything and dont allow access
<trinikrono_> so i can leave out from additionally ?
<trinikrono_> it still needs that phyton package thing right vish
<vish> dont think so..
<vish> when i tried from a live cd , i had to do nothing, just had to select the options
<trinikrono_> :D
<trinikrono_> so the launchpad scripts needs to update then
<trinikrono_> here is a nice safe one
<vish> trinikrono_: the live cd was a maverick one.. so not sure about the older versions ;)
<trinikrono_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488627/
<trinikrono_> well might only be a issue with hardy just now from the looks of things
<trinikrono_> my poor jaunty is going to die next month
<trinikrono_> hey if someone has a problem with ps/2 mouse crashing the system
<trinikrono_> is that a bug in x or the kernel?
<trinikrono_> generally speaking
<micahg> trinikrono_: generally start at the highest level, so try X first, there should be debugging tips on the X debugging page
<trinikrono_> okie thanks micahg
<trinikrono_> will do
<ankur> hi , i wanted to know that can we launch apport to report bugs even if the application haven't crashed .How can i report bugs to launchpad using apport which are not crash related?
<yofel> well...
<yofel> Usage: ubuntu-bug [options] [symptom|pid|package|program path|.apport/.crash file]
<yofel> you have  a few options to choose from if you want to file a bug about an application, just see 'ubuntu-bug --help
<yofel> ++*****
<yofel> meh, need to clean my keyboard :/
<yofel> ankur: does that answer your question, or do you need a more specific answer?
<ankur> yofel,  thanks for your help , i was just checking the option
<ankur> :)
<ankur> now , when i tried using it for reporting bug for sugar-emulator-0.88 , it said it is not a genuine Ubuntu package . any pointers?
<yofel> ankur: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy sugar-emulator-0.88' please?
<ankur> just a second :)
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488719/
<ankur> yofel,  ^^
<yofel> right, we don't support filing bugs about ppa packages at bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ - does the sugar team have a seperate project for bug tracking?
<ankur> yofel, getting back to you , just checking somethings
<ankur> :)
<yofel> sure
<tbsdy_lives> trying to work out the stacktrace for bug 564773... it doesn't look like the source code lines in the stacktrace sync with the source!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 564773 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_viewport_set_hadjustment() (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564773
<penguin42> how do you mean?
<tbsdy_lives> so when I look at the stacktrace that apport-retrace has done (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44444112/Stacktrace.txt) then the last line points to /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.20.0/gtk/gtktextbufferserialize.c:95
<tbsdy_lives> in the function start_element_handler
<tbsdy_lives> I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, but when I look at the source for that file, that line is actually in deserialize_value !
<penguin42> is it the same version?
<tbsdy_lives> should be... let me recheck
<tbsdy_lives> hold on... off by .1
<tbsdy_lives> it's gtk+2.0-2.220.1
<penguin42> tbsdy_lives: Having said that, you could be seeing the result of some compiler inlining/optimisation
<tbsdy_lives> ah... but would that cause the line-numbers to be off?
<penguin42> it can cause quite a few things, like saying you're in one function when you're actually executing code from another function that was inlined, or the fact that optimisation has shared code between a number of source lines
<tbsdy_lives> ah... in that case, without more info how would one debug that issue?
<penguin42> tbsdy_lives: It normally gets you to within a few lines of where it happened; doesn't know that bits of Gnome foo
<tbsdy_lives> ic... so you need to go down the stacktrace?
<penguin42> yeh; I mean if you look at that stack trace, without understanding what start_element_handler is supposed to do I'd guess element_name is supposed to be a string that makes sense but it's shown as "\017"
<tbsdy_lives> \0 - null ?
<penguin42> \0 is null, but \017 is 15 decimal which is most liekly just junk
<tbsdy_lives> not good...
<penguin42> so that says it's likely not start_element_handler's fault, but where it was called from - but how far back the bad data came from is I guess difficult to tell - and it's a shame the tracer hasn't maanaged to find more from libgobject
 * penguin42 grrrs as his bug won't trigger with debugging turned on
<tbsdy_lives> bummer
<jarlath> I want to report a bug I'm having since upgrading - but I don't know what package to assign it to. It's a USB to Ethernet adaptor that worked with Karmic, but is lifless on Lucid. There used to be a document on packages associated with certain problems, but I can't find it.
<penguin42> jarlath: Sounds like a driver bug and thus report it against linux
<jarlath> Thanks penguin42, I'll do that.
<penguin42> does anyone know if ubuntu-bug -u for updates works with -s for symptom - i.e. can I tell someone to do ubuntu-bug -u xxxx -s audio ?
<vish> does anyone know the main bug for  Bug #630671  ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630671 in yelp (Ubuntu) "wtf? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630671
<penguin42> that almost looks like a missing font or wrong encoding
<MichealH> vish, Dont worry I have dont the nessecary action(s)
<MichealH> https://launchpad.net/bugs/630671
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630671 in yelp (Ubuntu) "wtf? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<penguin42> the screenshot on bug 630751 is great
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630751 in ubuntu "text (and diagrams) garbled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630751
<MichealH> Yeah
<vish> MichealH: that is a bug in maverick.. there *must* be a main bug..
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> But Its we need more info
<vish> MichealH: for what?
<MichealH> vish, To replicate and Get it ready for fixing
<vish> MichealH: when we know there must be a dupe, no need to waste time.. better use of time is to look for the main bug ;)
<vish> MichealH: are you triaging again from windows! ;)
<MichealH> vish, Uhh Im not asking for triage
<MichealH> BUT IM ON WINDOWS AND LIKE IT!
 * MichealH gets BSOD
<vish> hehe ;)
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> Copuld bug 630751 and the Bug 630751 be duplicates?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630751 in ubuntu "text (and diagrams) garbled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630751
<vish> o.0
<crimsun_> penguin42: [RE: apport] not directly, but one certainly can use apport-cli then apport-collect
<MichealH> Could they be dups?
<vish> MichealH: how can a bug be a dup of itself ;p
<MichealH> Uhh
<MichealH> Ooops
<crimsun_> penguin42: it's hinted at in the man page of the latter, but perhaps we could document it more explicitly
<MichealH> I mean the WTF bug and that one
<MichealH> vish, ^^
<vish> MichealH: no, not the same
<MichealH> Ahh
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Should we still keep the WTF bug Incomplete?
<penguin42> crimsun_: So you mean run apport-cli audio   and then apport-collect with the bug number to update?
<penguin42> is there a package explicitly for assigning test bugs to ?
<penguin42> I've got a habit of using hello but I guess the hello maintainer probably doesn't appreciate that
<micahg> MichealH: BTW, there was enough info to reproduce that wtf bug, you just had to open yelp
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks for the gnome-shell fix
<micahg> gnomefreak: np, it works?
<gnomefreak> micahg: not sure yet i am working on other things but it does install
<micahg> well, that's the easy part, the question is will it launch :)
<gnomefreak> once i get the damn alias command right i will test it
<drizzle> hi all
<drizzle> can someone mark 631011 as wishlist please
<gnomefreak> bug 631011
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631011 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Ambiance (and Radiance) should include status icons for Dropbox (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631011
<gnomefreak> got it
<vish> gnomefreak:  its not a light-theme bug.. :D
<gnomefreak> vish: all i did was mark it please feel free to fix it.
 * gnomefreak just waiting on a answer about something
<vish> yup.. :)
<drizzle> what is it?
<gnomefreak> vish: thanks
<gnomefreak> drizzle: its a bug :)
<gnomefreak> i closed the window already :(
<drizzle> i meant what package is it?
<vish> drizzle: well we can add to ubuntu-mono package, i dont think we will be adding those icons.
<vish> drizzle: light-theme is just the gtk theme , and has nothing to do with icons..
<vish> err, gnome*
<drizzle> so it is ubuntu-mono?
<vish> yup..
<drizzle> how do we change?
<vish> drizzle: select the yellow pencil icon
<vish> drizzle: oh wait! we dont have for downstream task! , select the down arrow
<vish> then "choose.." , and change..
<drizzle> vish
<drizzle> what is your name in launch?
<vish> drizzle: why? ;)
<drizzle> does anyone know vish's name in launchpad?
<vish> hehe!
<drizzle> i changed it
<vish>   "Dear Alan,"  :)
<drizzle> can someone close 552545, the reporter has stated it is fixed
<vish> bug 552545
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 552545 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "entering an invalid username creates a loop (affects: 1) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552545
<drizzle> can 549195 be marked as triaged?
<vish> drizzle: you can close it too , if you are using the lp-gm-scripts use the unknown fix reply
<vish> bug 549195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549195 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity should give visual feedback that username cannot contains capital letter(s) (affects: 3) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549195
<drizzle> i dont think i have access to close
<vish> drizzle: everyone has access to invalid ..
<drizzle> does lp-gm-scripts have chrome plugin?
<drizzle> also how do i find the dl for it?
<drizzle> it says not files are associated with it
<micahg> drizzle: bdmurray was working on a chrome version of the scripts
<drizzle> how would i do it in firefox?
<yofel> drizzle: install the package from the scripts ppa
<yofel> there's a link to it on the top of bugs/responses
<yofel> *at the top
<drizzle> thank you yofel
<intrader> I have an account in launchpad, trying to report bug, but it wants 'package'; however, the bug is with all packages with UI.
<Muscovy> intrader: What is the bug?
<intrader> Performance problems with UI in 10.04 (Reported in forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9782591#post9782591)
<Muscovy> _If_ I were to give it a package I'd say xorg, but does it let you file the bug package-less?
<yofel> apport requires packages, but you don't have to give a package on launchpad if you don't know it
<yofel> there's an "I don't know" option
<intrader> Muscovy, I thought it would be Xorg also, but it could be kernel. I'm in Find the right package, but nothing fits
<Muscovy> intrader: Probably pick whichever seems more likely, since the apport info will be useful.
<drizzle> i have a question
<drizzle> i installed a greasemonkey script
<drizzle> the karma suffix one
<drizzle> how do i actually execute it?
<Muscovy> Does it have a .sh prefix?
<yofel_> intrader: have you tried another gtk theme?
<yofel_> drizzle: er, check in the ffx addons if they're enabled, if yes, it will execute itself when you open  a LP  page
<drizzle> .js
<yofel_> Muscovy: we talked about the firefox-lp-scripts
<drizzle> k
<drizzle> its automatic?
<Muscovy> Ah.
<yofel_> drizzle: if you installed the package from the ppa yes
<yofel> better
<drizzle> it worked
<drizzle> thank you
<drizzle> i just needed to reload the page
<intrader> Muscovy, thanks - I am leaning on 'compiz' - however, the 'effects' are 'none'.
<drizzle> can someone please mark 631045 as triaged?
<yofel> intrader: have you tried another theme? what value does gtkperf (you have to install it) give you?
<charlie-tca> bug 631045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631045 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unable to print slide selection in OOo Impress (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631045
<drizzle> i found an upstream bug for it and verified it personally
<intrader> yofel: I have tried other theme. I am installing gtkperf
<charlie-tca> drizzle: does OO.o consider windows and linux the same for bugs? Not all upstreams do.
<intrader> yofel,  it gives main result of 0.40. There are many tests, should I run?
<yofel> yes please
<yofel> just use test all, takes less than a minute
<drizzle> i didnt realize that
<drizzle> i am unsure
<charlie-tca> I don't know OpenOffice enough to say, either. Will have to let someone else look at this one.
<intrader> yofel, total time of 42.08 - lots of measurements!
<yofel> hm, I get a value of 39 on my EeePC which isn't very fast.
<yofel> intrader: add that to the report when you file it, I don't know too much about gtk performance, maybe someone else can tell you more
<yofel> (and I'm running out of battery here in a few minutes -.-)
<intrader> yofel, this is Dell Inspiron 8200 (an old machine that runs Windows XP and Windows 7 Ok, and used to run 9.04 Ok)
<yofel> intrader: you might ask in #ubuntu-x for more debugging help or if you find something helpful on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<intrader> yofel, by OK on 9.04 I have to add, there was no Skype, but the UI was snappy. I suspect that it is not gtk, but Xorg or kernel I will follow up with #ubuntu-x
<intrader> yofel, there does not seem to be anybofy in #ubuntu-x. Thanks for your help. I will add the file info to the bug report.
<yofel> intrader: there are people there, if they're online or not is another question though ;)
<yofel> and I'm out too, battery empty
<intrader> yofel, I understand, thanks  - when you come back!
<intrader> If I don't have a package identified, how can I use ubuntu-bug to file a bug report?
<Muscovy> If you don't have a package chosen, I don't think you can use ubuntu-bug.
<Muscovy> However,
<Muscovy> You could use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<BUGabundo> bRoas Noites
<intrader> Muscovy, thanks that is great. I will go there
<Muscovy> Using ubuntu-bug is recommended for when you do have a package, however.
<intrader> All, I have reported a bug #632230. Thanks for your help. I hope the ubuntu triage kicks in favorably.
<ubot2> intrader: Error: Bug #632230 not found.
<intrader> All, sorry its is #631130
<intrader> ubot2, that was way fast to find the bug report missing, how did you do that?
<ubot2> intrader: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Muscovy> intrader: There's how. ;D
<intrader> All, how do I write bots for this list?
<Muscovy> No idea.
<intrader> ;D
<Muscovy> You can request them for your channel though.
<intrader> Muscovy, what is ';D'?
<Muscovy> A face.
<intrader> Muscovy, no way ... :)
<kklimonda> intrader: can you assign you bug to the right package?
<kklimonda> intrader: you could assign it to either kernel or X yourself and it would get reassigned by developers
<intrader> kklimonda, I have tried several ways to identify the package, The bug report #631130 had been filed
<yofel> bug 631130
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in ubuntu "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<intrader> yofel, that is it (with the aid of the bot - I have no idea how you all do it)
<yofel> intrader: 'bug <bugnumber' :P
<yofel> ubot2 will react to it
<ubot2> yofel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> *that* I know XD
<micahg> intrader: nvidia 96 I think is known to have issues with KMS
<intrader> micahg, I have the same problems without it. Also without compiz
<intrader> micahg, what is KMS. You guys are way over my head! and what face is ;D ?
<micahg> intrader: kernel mode support
<charlie-tca> AFAIK, nvidia 96 is not in maverick now
<micahg> charlie-tca: yes it is
<micahg> !info nvidia-96 maverick
<intrader> !info nvidia-96 maverick
<charlie-tca> It is not coming up here in hardware drivers, and my nvidia would like to have it
<yofel> afaik doesn't work though. (doesn't support xserver 1.9 yet I think)
<yofel> charlie-tca: it was disabled I think
<micahg> yea, that could be
<charlie-tca> That is probably right
<intrader> micahg, I have disabled and enabled it for testing purposes
<intrader> yofel, what version of Xorg - how do I find out?
<yofel> lucid uses xserver 1.7
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-core lucid
<yofel> ubot2: info xserver-xorg-core lucid
<ubot2> yofel: xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (lucid), package size 2352 kB, installed size 4468 kB
<ubot2> yofel: xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (lucid), package size 2352 kB, installed size 4468 kB
<yofel> ubot2: info nvidia-96 maverick
<ubot2> yofel: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<yofel> o.O
<charlie-tca> heh, broke it.
<yofel> jpds: ^
<intrader> yofel, what is all this? gurus breaking things?
<yofel> intrader: something like that, yeah ...
<charlie-tca> intrader: keeps new people from breaking things.
<intrader> charlie-tca, yofel how dictatorial is that?
<charlie-tca> I show nvidia-96 version 96.43.18-0ubuntu1 listed in synaptic
<charlie-tca> intrader: not dictatorial, just keeps us from being surprised when someone else breaks it
<charlie-tca> yofel: for maverick, that is
<yofel> right
<intrader> yofel, charlie-tca: by the way the driver I running is nvidia-96. As I noted, I have the same problems with driver removed.
<yofel> intrader: removed as in: removed an rebooted? (just making sure)
<yofel> *and
<intrader> yofel, removed and rebooted
<yofel> ok
<intrader> yofel, charlie-tca, do either of you know what changes regardin UI behavior went into the latest kernel? I have same problems with Suse, Fedora, etc.
<charlie-tca> I do not
<yofel> define 'latest' - latest would be 2.6.35 (maverick) for me
<yofel> and no, I'm really not an expert on graphics performance
<intrader> yofel, you are way ahead of the one used by lucid I suppose. How do I find out which version I am runing?
<yofel> lucid-updates has linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic, so you should be using that
<intrader> yofel, how do I find out what my lucid is running?
<charlie-tca> intrader: open a terminal and type "uname -a" without quotes
<intrader> charlie-tca, yofel, it confirms 2.6.32-24-generic. Thanks - but why 'uname', why not 'version'?
<charlie-tca> because uname works, version doesn't
<yofel> heh
<intrader> :)
<charlie-tca> uname is to get the kernel version
<charlie-tca> version could be the version of anything installed or uninstalled
<intrader> charlie-tca, as if the 'u' in uname meant anything. Unix...
<yofel> app names don't necessarily need to make sense, if you find out what app 'baobab' is in less than a minute I'll give you a cookie :P
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I do know linux is much more open about letting you find anything about anything, than Windows is in telling you anything
<intrader> disk usage analyzer (according to google)
<yofel> you actually made it, have a cookie :D
<intrader> yofel, Google did it!
<charlie-tca> and then there is "apropos"
<intrader> charlie-tca, Windows tries to do security by obscurity.
<charlie-tca> It tries to do everything by obscurity, not just security
<charlie-tca> if you blur the subject enough, people will accept it
<charlie-tca> It is kind of like cellphones. How many people on the street know what "3G" is/
<intrader> Maybe some spyware.
<charlie-tca> They know the letters mean cellphone reception, but it is really important to have "3G", right?
<intrader> charlie-tca, by now everybody, what will be next after 4G?
<charlie-tca> What difference does it make what they call it, as long as you are convinced it is important
<yofel> sure, at least 3G looks better on my cell phone than the antenna symbol :P (then again, I can live very well without UMTS)
<intrader> yofel, now you are trying to 'outshine' UMTS...
<yofel> heh
<charlie-tca> They could call it "goofy" and it would be just as important and necessary in peoples minds
<intrader> yofel, charlie-tca you guys are fun!
<charlie-tca> Just saying, the name means little, the results count
<intrader> yofel, charlie-tca just to show you one annoying problem - click on #ubuntu, let it hover too long, get hand with icon facsimile of the xchat left column; wont' quit.
<intrader> yofel, charlie-tca not until I hit esc a few times, then the darn icon flies away. GARBAGE!
<charlie-tca> easy workaround: Don't do that
<charlie-tca> Are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<charlie-tca> Is that the only channel it does that with?
<charlie-tca> I can't seem to make it do that
<intrader> charlie-tca, you are kidding me, --- all apps do the same thing. Started as noted with install of 9.10, then carried back to 9.04, and now 10.04
<charlie-tca> Must be xchat-gnome ?
<intrader> charlie-tca, I have the same problem with mbbits, or google lists,
<charlie-tca> weird
<charlie-tca> Tried a different mouse?
<intrader> charlie-tca, like if I hoover over 'Applications' I can make it happen, with or trackpoint of touchpad, same thing, with usb, same thing
<charlie-tca> Mine stays an arrow (pointer) until clicked
<intrader> charlie-tca, what I suspect, some change in 9.10 was carried forward to 10.04, then back updated to 9.04
<charlie-tca> possible
<maple_leaf> if any canonical staff are monitoring this channel, please contact the webmaster of ubuntu.com and have them fix the 404 http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<yofel> maple_leaf: how did you get there?
<yofel> can't find that link on http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<maple_leaf> yofel: System > Help and Support. Click "commercial technical support"
<yofel> that's a bug in the help documentation then, not the website
<maple_leaf> I think it's packaged as gnome-user-guide
<maple_leaf> but it could be easily fixed with a 301 on the site
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-29
<valorin> <valorin> Anyone experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834248  - Where windows resting on the edge of a workspace move into the next one when clicked in the launcher or via ALT+TAB, making it impossible to switch to these windows without manually going to the workspace.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834248 in unity "Oneiric: Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called from another workspace (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<htorque> valorin: confirmed your bug, but i'm not sure if that's not a compiz bug (don't worry, people will find out and re-assign if necessary)
<valorin> Ah cool, thanks. It's present in Natty, and no one seams to have noticed or cared enough to fix it though :( Oneiric was all good until a week ago when it appeared agian...
<valorin> htorque, I've updated the bug as jbicha identified a case where it wasn't working. It's actually being triggered when windows are against the LOWER edge of a bottom workspace, and called from an UPPER workspace. Make sense? Now, to wait for it to get some attention from the devs... Bug #834248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834248 in unity "Oneiric: Non-maximized windows which sit on the bottom edge of the lower workspaces shift downwards when called from an upper workspace. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834248
<cjae> Im am pretty sure there is an issue when writing files to fat32
<htorque> om26er_: hi! don't you think bug 835362 should rather get low priority? it's a. not really a bad bug and b. you'd need to hit a small time frame of maybe 100ms to trigger it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835362 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "DND: Fails to drag items on the desktop if launcher bar starts to fade on mouse button release (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835362
<om26er_> htorque, its a regression from previous version, it made me angry a few times as well ;-)
<om26er_> i would drop the icon and it would come back to its place :/
<htorque> ok, if it made you angry, then let's leave it at medium :P
<om26er_> htorque, ;)
<hggdh> OK. As of today bugzilla.gnome.org is not accessible from firefox (at least Oneiric): b.g.o certificate has expired, and bloody dumb Firefox does not provide a way to store an exception anymore.
 * hggdh marvels on the blindness of programmers when faced with security issues
<jtaylor> storing an exception is a security risk, it should be hard to do
<jtaylor> thats current security practice
<hggdh> but not impossible. Security that prohibits access no matter what is just plain dumb.
<jtaylor> yes
 * jtaylor not using ff
<hggdh> even more on X.509, which is known to be a bag of potential problems
<hggdh> of course, this is implementation-specific. Chromium allows access (via override) and visually marks the certificate as bad
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm writing a bug pattern for bug 657829 re jockey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657829 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() (affects: 188) (dups: 203) (heat: 1762)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657829
<pedro_> bdmurray, cool thanks!
<jibel> is there some apport magic to report a bug about a release upgrade and attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade automatically ?
<charlie-tca> jibel: I thought update-manager bugs do that?
<jibel> charlie-tca, nope. not in manual mode.
<jibel> charlie-tca, nm, I attached the logs one by one no big deal.
<charlie-tca> yeah, but it would be easier to if apport did it
<jibel> agreed.
<bdmurray> jibel, charlie-tca: an update-manager bug could be about just using update-manager or a dist-upgrade.  However, I guess it could ask you ... "Is this about a distribution upgrade from one release to another?" and then include log files...
<bdmurray> Okay I'll fix this now
<bdmurray> jtaylor: to be clear your bug pattern could apply to any package that uses mono?
<jtaylor> yes
<bdmurray> jtaylor: did you search for other duplicates?
<jtaylor> technically all mono packages that install into the gac
<jtaylor> bdmurray: yes although its possible I may have missed some
<bdmurray> jtaylor: okay, great thanks!
<jtaylor> thx for merging
<bdmurray> no problem, it seems like it might be better to just prevent these from being reported altogether though
<jtaylor> that would require an apport hook?
<jtaylor> also I do want them reported for now, as it is not yet clear why this file gets modified so often
<bdmurray> well if it was just one source package then you could use an apport package hook
<bdmurray> because it is a multi-package thing you'd need to modify general-hooks/ubuntu.py
<bdmurray> okay that makes sense then
<jtaylor> the few reports we got up to now where not very conclusive
<bdmurray> However, the bug pattern would redirect people to 805717 so you might want to put a general comment in the description if there isn't one.  "Hey how did you muck up this file?"
<jtaylor> I put a general comment into it
<jtaylor> "It is still unclear what causes the installation to get modified, please report if you remember what could have changed the installation (e.g. installing mono from source) and attach the modified /usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll to the bug."
<bdmurray> okay awesome
<bdmurray> pedro_: would you use a bzr hook if untagged a bug bugpattern-needed, tagged it bugpattern-written and unsubscribed ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<bdmurray> er if it
<pedro_> bdmurray, oh yes i would , totally
 * bdmurray todos it
<bil21al> i want to report a bug of ALT+TAb in which pakage it will be reported??
<pedro_> what's the bug about?
<bil21al> dextop is not shows
<bil21al> destop
<pedro_> desktop not being shown when you alt+tab ?
<pedro_> that'd be perfect for me ;-)
<bil21al> yes
<bil21al> how??
<pedro_> bil21al, if you're running unity, file it under unity
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> pedro_ are u a ubuntu member i have seen ur comment on my bugs also???
<pedro_> bil21al, i am , yes
<charlie-tca> bil21al: pedro_ is one the busiest triagers
<charlie-tca> He might even be Number 1 in the triagers
<pedro_> bil21al, paste the link to that unity bug you're filing, probably there's going to be another person interesting on it :-)
<bil21al> ok
 * pedro_ been 'commenting' a lot about the alt+tab
 * pedro_ hugs charlie-tca
<bil21al> i m not filing man i m just adding more information
<pedro_> charlie-tca, hello! :-)
<charlie-tca> Hello, pedro_
<pedro_> bil21al, find it? could you give us the link ? ;-)
<pedro_> i'm feeling really lost with the alt+tab of unity
<yofel> what does it do?
<pedro_> and the focus of the apps, oh men
<bil21al> great man nice to meet u u have also triaged my bug today in gnome setting
<bil21al> pedro_ here is the bug bug/836315
<pedro_> bug 836315
<yofel> lp 836315
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 836315 in unity "'Show Desktop' fails to hand focus to desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836315
<bil21al> yes yes this
<yofel> bil21al: ubot won't trigger if you don't use 'bug<space>NUM' syntax
<bil21al> mean?? yofel:
<yofel> bug/386315
<yofel> -> nothing happens
<yofel> bug 836315
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 836315 in unity "'Show Desktop' fails to hand focus to desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836315
<yofel> see?
<bil21al> hmm
<bil21al> yofel u are also a triager  i have also seen ur name is it??
<yofel> yep, although I don't do that much triaging these days
<bil21al> ok but u are also a good person  and also a good triager  i have seen there.nice to meet you.
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: fyi I'm ahead of pedro at the moment http://people.canonical.com/~brian/reports/mailing-lists/most-active-commenters.txt
<charlie-tca> I am probably on the bottom of the list these days
<charlie-tca> whew! pedro_ has a ways to go to catch you, too
<yofel> heh, I'm somewhere in the middle with 18.
<bil21al> yofe : here is a problem help me
<bil21al> yofel
<yofel> if would help if you told me the problem...
<bil21al> see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/836315
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 836315 in unity "'Show Desktop' fails to hand focus to desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bil21al> what i do?? now
<yofel> I don't know. I'm triaging ubuntu bugs. That bug isn't against ubuntu but against unity.
<yofel> so not really our field of work
<yofel> bil21al: it would probably help though if you told the exact version of unity you're using
<bil21al> i m using latest updated oneirics
<bil21al> 11.10
<yofel> the bug doesn't say so, and add the package version that's currently in oneiric
<yofel> apt-cache policy unity will tell you what you have installed
<bil21al> i run that any info came now what i do now? ubuntu member can remove the comments.
<yofel> huh? nobody can remove comments except launchpad admins IIRC
<yofel> just add the package version and release to the bugs description
<bil21al> hmm ok if i say sory or change the status than?
<yofel> ok wait, I was mixing something up here
<yofel> bil21al: ask the reporter to add the version of unity he's using to the bug
<yofel> don't ask me more though, I'm not a unity bug triager
<bil21al> by apport collect??
<bil21al> ok
<yofel> well no, apport would be for bugs against the unity package in ubuntu
<yofel> that bug is filed against the unity project, not against the ubuntu package
<yofel> find the bug supervisors for the unity project (probably in #ayatana) and ask them what they need so the bug is triaged
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> thank you bro
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-30
<gema> bdmurray, I have hit yet another bug: 123920
<gema> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/123920
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 123920 in udev (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Bluetooth Logitech Dinovo Keyboard/Mouse don't work (affects: 6) (dups: 12) (heat: 156)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jibel> pedro_, bdmurray I get bug 837261 during an OEM install. The error message is displayed at the end of the final user setup and before the greeter is displayed. I don't know if the message comes from oem-config or the greeter.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 837261 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "function() got an unexpected keyword argument 'icon' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837261
<jibel> could you have a look ?
<pedro_> jibel, will do, btw do you have the lightdm logs of that session?
<pedro_> jibel, if it's a unity-greeter issue it will probably put the warnings/errors there as well
<pedro_> morning hggdh
<jibel> pedro_, morning
<hggdh> pedro_: good morning, sir.
<pedro_> jibel, good afternoon to you sir :-)
<jibel> pedro_, no I didn't keep it, there was nothing interesting. I'll replay the install and attach ubiquity and lightdm logs.
<pedro_> jibel, that'd be great, thanks :-)
<hggdh> pedro_, jibel: I juwt found I cannot resize a window, it crashes. Seen anything similar?
<pedro_> hggdh, ough not me at least
<pedro_> resizing works ok for me here
<jibel> hggdh, which app crashed and can't be resized. I had the problem with libreoffice but it is fixed.
<hggdh> lucky you. Everything is crashing here
<hggdh> jibel: all...
<jibel> :)
<hggdh> unity --reset also misbehaves
<hggdh> I will reboot :-(
<jibel> unity or 2d ?
<pedro_> unity has bugs? can't believe that
<hggdh> Hum. Should be unity, but who knows... checking
<hggdh> it is 3d
<jibel> hggdh, with nouveau ?
<hggdh> jibel: yes
 * hggdh is now afraid even nouveau is not working any more
<jibel> hggdh, do you have a crash report ? nvidia-current still don't work for you ?
<hggdh> jibel: I have not tried nvidia-current for a while. Will do it now
<hggdh> and cross my fingers and toes
<hggdh> ah well. there goes my nice modeset on boot
<hggdh> jibel: both jokey-gtk and jockey-backend crash
<hggdh> and, after installing nvidia-current, now I get thrown into 2d (still with nouveau). And 2d crashes also
<jibel> hggdh, jockey was completely broken but fixes should be in 0.9.4-0ubuntu3. Is it the version installed on your system ?
<hggdh> doing a update/dist-upgrade on the background, just a sec
<hggdh> jibel: no, it is not, and it is not available on the repository yet
<jibel> pedro_, bug updated with the logs
<mtnz> hey dudes
<mtnz> hope someone can help, i am using ubuntu 11.04, i have set the screen not to go off, but after 10min rest it will hibernate, when i bring it back, its bugged....i have to restart...
<mtnz> p'ls help
<om26er> mtnz, using the nvidia driver?
<mtnz> yes
<hggdh> eeeBotu is going offline for (hopefully) 15 minutes.
<elleuca_> hi, could someone please take a loot at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/837659
<elleuca_> *look ...
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-31
<kalstabakken> Can someone please set Bug #822071 to 'Wishlist'? Thanks.
<pedro_> bdmurray, thanks for fixing the firefox-lp-improvements! you rock!
<hggdh> bug 822071
<bulldog98> can someone mark bug #773183 as won’t fix, since java-sun won’t be in supported anymore
<micahg> bulldog98: that's not clear in Ubuntu yet
<bulldog98> micahg: ah ok
<micahg> bulldog98: and regardless, the same bug might apply to openjdk, just that the user had sun-java installed
<bulldog98> yeah could be
<pedro_> QA Meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in ~2 mins
<om26er> who opens release specific bugs ?
<bdmurray> om26er: what do you mean?  who has the permissions to open release tasks?
<om26er> bdmurray, like when we nominate a bug for SRU a task is opened for Natty so who can do that? *which team*
<bdmurray> bug control can nominate to a release of ubuntu
<bdmurray> who can approve nominations is a combination of ubuntu-release and ubuntu-dev for the component the package is in
<bdmurray> om26er: does that help?
<om26er> bdmurray, yep understood ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-01
<Blinker73_> hello, can someone take a look at bug 838720 ans see if it is ready for being triaged.  thanks
<sergio91pt> Blinker73_: I can't mark as triaged but seems good to me
<Blinker73_> ok thanks sergio
<caravena> Hello, You see bug 838528 How to report in bugzilla.kernel.org... ['File Systems' or 'I/O Storage' or 'Memory Management' p
<caravena> * or others]?
<bdmurray> morning
<bdmurray> Is it just me or can you now view the DpkgTerminalLog.txt.gz in bug 837960 in your browser now?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/837960
<bdmurray> there for example
<Pici> Not just you. Works here on chrome. Might have been a launchpad settings fix.
<bdmurray> hggdh: bug 837960 that says impossible to access archive right?
<bdmurray> hggdh: in dpkgterminallog
<bdmurray> Ursinha: maybe you can help ^?
 * Ursinha reads
<Ursinha> I can read that too
<Ursinha> a moment
<bdmurray> and the error message in it is about not being able to access the deb file correct?
<hggdh> bdmurray: looking
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, literally "impossible to access file: file or directory not found"
<Ursinha> file not found, yes
<bdmurray> thanks
<hggdh> (arquivo may be translated as 'archive' or 'file'; context suggests 'file')
<jibel> Hey fellow triagers, we are close to releasing Oneiric Beta 1. As result of the testing there are bags of bugs to triage.
<jibel> the bugs found are listed at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/report
<jibel> thanks for your help
<hggdh> nice... my compiz is using 1G of resident memory
<roadmr> awesome
<learner> i am here on behalf of my frnd. who is using ubuntu 10.10. he has configured internet mobil connection (reliance netconnect) and gprs conection it was working fine sudennly yesterday he is not able to connect and there is a exclamation mark in his network applet saying tat network manager is not running.
<learner> anyone here?
<learner> abhinav- : hi
<abhinav-> learner: Hi! sorry, not much idea about the problem. Try asking in the #ubuntu channel, search for similar problems on askubuntu and if nothing works then post a question on askubuntu , with details of what solutions you already tried and why didn't they work.
<learner> abhinav- :thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-02
<AddJim> Could someone triage this over to the kernel team? I don't want to be rude and assign it myself. Should be an easy fix since it's just bringing over a patch from the EC2 package… https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/824304?comments=all
<bil21al> heloo have you people see that the unity is not starting after todays upgrade??
<bil21al> any body seen this issur after update
<bil21al> ??
<bil21al> i asked in oneirics but they dony knw
<hggdh> bil21al: it starts here
<hggdh> bil21al: at one point in time only part of the Unity update was available. If you blindly dist-upgraded, then you might have removed it
<hggdh> (I know because I noticed it, and did a selective update)
<bil21al> now what i do
<bil21al> ??
<hggdh> look at /var/log/apt/history.log and, from the bottom up, look for what was removed today on updates
<hggdh> then you can reinstall it
<hggdh> (if this was the issue, of course)
<bil21al> how can i get history back in terminal ??
<hggdh> less
<hggdh> less /var/log/apt/history.log
<hggdh> and one question mark is enough ;-)
<bil21al> ok sir thankx
<hggdh> yw
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> In an attempt to install Ubuntu (both 10.04 and/or 11.04), I got nothing but errors after passing the Gub --> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/2011-09-02%2023.18.51.jpg
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to solve this?
<ThePendulum> I tried both CD and USB, and both media have worked flawles before
<ThePendulum> #ubuntu didn't really give the impression they were willing to help, so this is my last chance really
<AddJim> hmm
<AddJim> This is really more the triage channel for people who file bugs
<AddJim> I can't tell from the console shot you just posted.
<ThePendulum> Perhaps someone filed this as a bug and you know more about it
<ThePendulum> Well it's the only feedback the installer gives lol
<AddJim> Best I could suggest is that you try some different options on the kernel command line.
<ThePendulum> Ubuntu isn't even installed
<AddJim> Yes on the kernel command line on the installer
<AddJim> Like first try to just get it to boot at all into livecd mode
<ThePendulum> It won't show anything besides the Grub
<AddJim> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch09.pdf
<AddJim> I'd suggest starting with the interrupt-related options
<AddJim> Yes, you can change the command line in grub by editing the kernel command line that grub launches.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-03
<pabelanger> Good evening, any advice on which IRC channel I would use to help triage a backport request?
<trinikrono> pabelanger: this is the place
<trinikrono> a idea would be to post the bug report itself though so other people can look at it
<trinikrono> * a good
<AddJim> Could someone triage this to kernel-team? Pretty sure this is where it needs to go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/824304
<AddJim> Unless it's considered okay for me to dole it out myself
<hggdh> AddJim: there is no need to triage it, it is already on the kernel team's radar; also, we do not assign buhs to other people/teams
<hggdh> AddJim: one place to go to try a response is #ubuntu-kernel (but this is weekend, so the response time may be, ah, lacking a bit
 * hggdh goes AFK now
<AddJim> Thank you hggdh =)
<pabelanger> trinikrono: Thanks, I'll follow up in the morning
<Cheesehead> Event: Wisconsin LoCo is running an IRC Bug Jam, Sunday 1700 UTC, #ubuntu-us-wi. Great training opportunity for people new to bugs.
 * penguin42 wonders - are there bots that trawl dmesg's etc attached to logs for signs that the victims machine has some form of malware on?
<jtaylor> why would malware write to logs that its there?
<penguin42> jtaylor: Well they don't - but sometimes they end up causing particular symptoms
<jtaylor> its bad malware then
<jtaylor> which you can probably detect by other means
<penguin42> well most malware is bad; but it's not unusual to trigger odd messages etc
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-04
<Cheesehead> Event: Wisconsin LoCo is running an IRC Bug Jam, Sunday 1700 UTC (four hours from now), #ubuntu-us-wi. Great training opportunity for people new to bugs.
<trinikrono> aloha bugsquad i remember that we where told not to post follow up comments since launchpad introduced the expired on incomplete reports, but the HowToTrigage page still has it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Invalidating
<hggdh> trinikrono: corrected, thank you for raising it
<trinikrono> :D no problem hggdh
<ashams> Cheesehead: Waiting and will invite ppl from Egypt LoCo team :D
<Cheesehead> ashams: Wonderful!
<Cheesehead> Wisconsin LoCo Bug Jam training session will begin in #ubuntu-us-wi in 5 min. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1178/detail/
<crog> Cheesehead: a big factor is if you know the person, and the relationship
<crog> ignore...
<Cheesehead> crog: Hey, I post in the wrong channel sometimes, too!
<sbte> hi, is there a way for developers to see private bugs reported for their own project in the ubuntu bug tracker?
<sbte> because I'm a developer of emesene myself, and heard from someone that there are a lot of private bugs with useful backtraces
<trinikrono> sbte: i believe once you are in bug control you should be able to see it?
<sbte> yes, in your own project I think, but I'm talking about the bugs reported in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene
<sbte> not https://bugs.launchpad.net/emesene
<sbte> trinikrono, ^
<charlie-tca> sbte: as a bugcontrol member, when I go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene I see 76 bugs
<charlie-tca> Many of them are indeed private
<charlie-tca> but I can access all of them
<trinikrono> so i thought correct charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> Looks like a lot of SIGSEGV faults
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: yes
<sbte> charlie-tca, I see only 48, of which 47 are actually invalid, but I don't feel like spending time on marking them all as such
<jtaylor> sbte: does your application handle some kind of private data like passwords etc that might show up in stacktraces?
<charlie-tca> There are no bugs listed for https://bugs.launchpad.net/emesene because the project itself does not use launchpad to track the bugs
<charlie-tca> The 48 you see are the ones not marked "private"
<sbte> jtaylor, no, it does handle passwords, but they can't appear in backtraces
<sbte> charlie-tca, I know, we use github
<sbte> but if the private bugs are actual bug, it's useful if we fix them
<charlie-tca> The private bugs "they" referred to are the ones you are not seeing
<sbte> charlie-tca, yep, and I was wondering if there was a way for the emesene-team to see them
<charlie-tca> As the upstream developer, you can ask for bugcontrol privileges for emesene, and it will normally be granted
<charlie-tca> I do not have the authority to do it, though
<trinikrono> post the link to the bug control wiki page now?
<charlie-tca> You should ask during the week, either pedro_ or bdmurry, I think
<sbte> charlie-tca, ok, thanks. will do
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: we normally don't require the upstream developer to go through the same process
<charlie-tca> but they only work their own project bugs, too.
<trinikrono> i have applied to bug control charlie-tca ;)
<charlie-tca> That's great! You should be ready for it. Your work is good
<sbte> oh, found the wiki, says i need to ask jcastro
<sbte> i'll see if he's around in ayatana
<charlie-tca> Okay
<ashams> Hi I need help on this
<ashams> Are the following two bugs dupes
<sbte> charlie-tca, trinikrono, thanks for the help
<ashams> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/287646
<ashams> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/730495
<charlie-tca> ashams: no, they are not duplicates. Under Unity, if compiz is broken, nothing will work right, so they had to wait for it to be fixed to test evince
<charlie-tca> back when the bug was filed against evince, compiz did not get used even
<ashams> charlie-tca: thank you :D
<sbte> charlie-tca, got my bug control access, thanks for the help again
<sbte> do you happen to know if the launchpad API has something that allows you to do this:
<sbte> for bug in emesene: bug.closed(invalid)
<sbte> would be neat
<charlie-tca> Very good! You are welcome
<charlie-tca> I don't know the scripting side of things.
<sbte> because most bugs were reported with a really old version of emesene and don't apply anymore
<sbte> and I don't feel like closing 70 bugs manually
<jtaylor> launchpad has an api wher you can do that
<jtaylor> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<jtaylor> a useful tool for experimenting is lp-shell
<sbte> jtaylor, thanks, I'll check it out
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-27
<seanmontana> hello
<seanmontana> Anyway to know an update on Launchpad Bug #1010981
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1010981 in linux "Computer does not power off when attempting to shut down by any route." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010981
<seanmontana> or a workaround
<TheLordOfTime> that bug is marked as incomplete
<TheLordOfTime> they want the latest upstream kernel tested
<seanmontana> whats that mean
<TheLordOfTime> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1010981/comments/23)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1010981 in linux "Computer does not power off when attempting to shut down by any route." [Medium,Incomplete]
<TheLordOfTime> basically that means the bug is incomplete, so they can't fix it yet.
<TheLordOfTime> i think
 * TheLordOfTime isnt on the kernel team
<TheLordOfTime> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/BugStates#Incomplete_Bugs for what they mean by "incomplete"
<TheLordOfTime> if you have questions, you could post those questions on the bug
<TheLordOfTime> but in its state i dont think the kernel team can diagnose the problem in its current state
<seanmontana> hmm
<seanmontana> maybe ill do that kernel upstream thing
<seanmontana> i have no idea how though..
<seanmontana> ill check it out
<TheLordOfTime> they give you a link
<TheLordOfTime> if you're unsure how to test, well...
<TheLordOfTime> not sure that bug'll get fixed
<TheLordOfTime> (although i can't confirm that bug anyways, with any kernel, and i'm running a Quantal kernel on Precise)
<seanmontana> right cause you would have to have my computer model right
<seanmontana> how do i know which mainline build is the most current
<seanmontana> because i see v3.2.28-precise/ with timestamp 20-Aug-2012
<seanmontana> and then i see v3.3.1-precise/ with timestamp 02-Apr-2012
<seanmontana> which appears to be a higher version number but older date
<seanmontana> how do i know which is the latest mainline build image to install
<seanmontana> based upon version number alone?
<penguin42> xnox: Bug 1041838 - I think the naming is the feature, but it's still a bug - the ubuntu-devel notes are only work arounds; the only case I see where it's not a bug is if he set it as eth0 in a preseed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041838 in ubiquity "i386 netboot install ubuntu server: no wired network after install [incorrect name in interfaces file]" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041838
<xnox> penguin42: "set it as eth0 in a preseed" this must/should not be done any more.
<penguin42> xnox: Right, so the question is did he use a preseed, if he didn't preseed then it should have got it right
<penguin42> xnox: He doesn't say he preseeded
<xnox> but he did use pxe boot, which sets options.
<penguin42> xnox: right, so I think it's important to ask where his pxe config came from; and the interesting thing is that the install process worked fine, it was only what happened after that didn't - so the installer did get the biosdev but the installed result didn't which seems to be the opposite of what's being suggested
<olmjo> folks, any help would be appreciated; I am working on triaging my first bug.
<olmjo> turns out the first is, I think, a feature request. i need a bug-control member to change the "importance" to "wishlist", right?
<penguin42> olmjo: Yes, but we're happy to make the changes for you
<penguin42> olmjo: So just give the bug number  and say what you want it to set to and why
<olmjo> great, thanks.
<penguin42> does someone have an ARM install of Quantal that they can check a bug on?
<olmjo> Bug #702905 should be changed to "Wishlist". The Ubuntu package depends on open-jdk, but the upstream project does not, so this isn't a feature request for upstream. The upstream project is at <http://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/rJava/index.html>.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 702905 in rjava "r-cran-rjava depends on openjdk-6-jre only" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702905
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> olmjo: I don't think that's a wishlist; I mean if it's possible to use a variety of JRE's then it *should* be dependent on something like java6-runtime
<olmjo> penguin42: Okay. Fair enough. I guess I reasoned that is how it would be classified because the Ubuntu package is explicit about that dependency. It just shouldn't be artificially restricted that way.
<olmjo> I'll re-read some of the bug triaging doc. Thanks!
<penguin42> olmjo: What I don't know is whether there is a reason that it's restricted to openjdk-6 - I'm guessing from the description it's a jni thing, and I wonder if those do move between jre's easily? I don't know enough Java foo
<micahg> olmjo: that's invalid now
<micahg> sun-java was dropped from the archive last year
<micahg> err...this year
<penguin42> micahg: Should probably still be fixed to depend on java-runtime ?
<micahg> penguin42: you'll want to check the packaging in quantal for something like that
<olmjo> michag: Ah, I see. I knew I haven't had sun-java for a while now, so that makes sense.
<penguin42> micahg: Still says it's a depend on openjdk-6-jre on quantal
<micahg> package hasn't been updated for java 7 or the new java packaging standards yet AIUI
<penguin42> micahg: Yeh which is probably the right thing to ask for
<penguin42> micahg: So back to a previous question; do you have a Quantal ARM board to hand?
<micahg> no
 * micahg disappears for a bit
<penguin42> ok, thanks
<olmjo> penguin42: can you clarify things for me? what is the right course of action?
<penguin42> olmjo: I'm not sure - but that's ok you don't have to triage every bug; I think '(16:03:34) micahg: package hasn't been updated for java 7 or the new java packaging standards yet AIUI'  is the right comment here - the package really needs updating in various javay ways - but I don't know enough about Java to say that
<olmjo> okay, great.
<olmjo> thanks!
 * penguin42 bug 235539 is fun
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 235539 in acpi "Laptop boots at Midnight, by itself." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235539
<RoyK> penguin42: Achluophobian laptop? ;)
<penguin42> RoyK: Thank you for the word of the day!
<penguin42> RoyK: You've not got an ARM quantal install do you?
<RoyK> only precise atm
<penguin42> nod, not got any ARM stuff setup atm - I'm suspecting bug 501277 will still happen on ARM
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 501277 in gdb "gdb "catch syscall" doesn't work, missing syscalls/amd64-linux.xml" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501277
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-28
<alo21> hi all
<xnox> what package should the "audio/sound" bugs fall into by default?
<xnox> bug 1042750 is misplaced
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042750 in base-config "No sound on Intel N10/ICH 7 HD Audio Controller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042750
<jibel> xnox, pulseaudio ?
<jibel> or linux
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek is starting in a bit more than 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<TheLordOfTime> <Darxus> This should be closed wontfix, I just posted a comment explaining why, but it won't let me select wontfix:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/weston/+bug/1041814
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1041814 in weston "weston crashed with SIGSEGV in ____longjmp_chk()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not ready to mark that as won't fix, but i'm not too familiar with that package, if any other bugcontrol person is here, feel free to address that one
<TheLordOfTime> (although it was suggested in #launchpad it should be won't fix, per the chat log i copypasted here)
<TheLordOfTime> Darxus:  a lot of bug control members are devs, and it is Ubuntu Developer Week on IRC, so they're probably all a tad busy, i'd recommend patience to get this one resolved
<Darxus> I might as well add a clearer note to http://wayland.freedesktop.org/building.html that wayland doesn't currently work with any proprietary / closed source drivers, would that help?  I can live with it just being left open though :)
<TheLordOfTime> Darxus:  that one's not my call, you're free to put that into any wayland upstream documentation you want.
<TheLordOfTime> again, i'm deferring to the rest of bug control for that bug
<Darxus> TheLordOfTime: Okay, thanks for your help.
<TheLordOfTime> yep
 * TheLordOfTime returns to fixing a program for work
<Emil_> Hey, which source package is it when the bug is in the installation process of Ubuntu itself?
<jtaylor> Emil_: ubiquity
<Emil_> When I search for it - it is like 7 pages that have that name..
<Emil_> Clean ubiquity ?
<jtaylor> yes
<Emil_> Thanks : ]
<Emil_> Error message "There is no package named 'clean-ubiquity' published in Ubuntu."
<jtaylor> just ubiquity
<Emil_> jtaylor: ty
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-29
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in ~15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<xnox> who sheppards bugs assigned to "Ubuntu (no package)" and assigns more or less correct packages?
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  any bugsquader
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  why?
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: cool thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> (we don't always watch that area, though, 24/7)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-30
<TheLordOfTime> anyone on bugsquad / bugcontrol alive here and not busy at the moment?
<TheLordOfTime> when you all aren't busy... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2012-August/003870.html  i'd like to finalize this if we can, just need the wording :P
<Mez> Planning on hosting a Jam for the Global Jam - mainly focusing on bugs. There will be some people there who aren't bugsquad - do I need to get them to sign up before they can actually do anythign ?
<TheLordOfTime> Mez:  nope
<TheLordOfTime> anyone can help with bugs :)
<TheLordOfTime> Mez:  but...
<TheLordOfTime> certain changes to bugs require bug control
<TheLordOfTime> so it might help to keep a bug control member on call
<TheLordOfTime> either on IRC or in person
<TheLordOfTime> (setting statuses to "Triaged" or "Won't Fix", and setting importance, for example, require bug control)
<TheLordOfTime> i assume you read this though, right?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Bugs
<TheLordOfTime> Mez:  mind a /query?
<Mez> TheLordOfTime: no I don't
<Mez> (mind a /query)
<Mez> TheLordOfTime: also, I'm bug-control (and running the jam)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek last day starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<TheLordOfTime> Mez:  ah, no worries then :)
<TheLordOfTime> Mez:  just wanted to make sure ;)
 * TheLordOfTime doesnt bother checking LP profiles, with the exception of the people who are on the Server Team, the Sponsors team, and the SRU team :P
<TheLordOfTime> Mez:  i dont think they need to be on bugsquad to help with bugs :)
<kanliot> shutdown -rF isn't forcing a fsck.. where would i file this bug?
<RoyK> kanliot: afaics there's no -F flag to shutdown
<RoyK> kanliot: try touch /forcefsck or touch /whatever/filesystem/forcefsck
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> thanks royk.
<kanliot> saved me from filing a stupid bug, although it is documented
<kanliot> but not on the wiki
<RoyK> saved you to RTFM ;)
<kanliot> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/shutdown.8.html
<kanliot> it's on that page
<kanliot> the dapper man page
<kanliot> anyhow you are 100% right
<RoyK> doesn't show up on lucid/precise
 * RoyK has both
<kanliot> maybe 100.1%
<RoyK> dapper isn't very recent, though ;)
<kanliot> they should throw an error for the -rF option.
<kanliot> i'm gonna file a bug anyhow
<RoyK> return -EREJECTED
<kanliot> i don't understand
<RoyK> according to the docs on not-six-year-old-ubuntu-versions, there's no such flag as -F
<kanliot> well then it should give "no f parameter" error
<kanliot> file it against upstart or shutdown?
<RoyK> never mind, just fix the box
<kanliot> i don't understnd
<RoyK> just read that friendly manual
<RoyK> there's no -F argument any longer
<RoyK> dapper is >6YO and no longer supported
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/1044041
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1044041 in upstart "shutdown script happily accepts "shutdown -rF now" without warning me that the -F option is depreciated" [Undecided,New]
 * RoyK wants to test a wee thing
<RoyK> http://getfreeporn.wtf.wherever.com/+bug/1044041
<RoyK> ok, ubot2` wasn't that stupid ;)
<kanliot> server not found
<RoyK> no, it was a test
<kanliot> well i tested it :)
<RoyK> typical url you should not test
<xtalmath> I would like to submit a bug, however reading the bug etiquette I understand I should specify the buggy package. I do not know which package is the cause of my problem...
<brendand> xtalmath, what is the problem?
<xtalmath> it is tearing (horizontal lines, which can occur anywhere on the screen but most often near the top, they seem static but really move a bit up and down, above the line is image from the older frame, and below the line of the newer frame)
<brendand> xorg-xserver
<xtalmath> I am running 12.04, up to date. happens both in normal unity (compiz) and unity-2d
<xtalmath> I should execute that command or that is the package I should mention?
<brendand> possibly linux would be better
<brendand> 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<xtalmath> you are probably right, but I was doubting, because in my view it could be any piece of software from application till screen. It could be the compositing manager,...
<jtaylor> linux has little to do with display bugs
<xtalmath> also of note, is that my applications report 60Hz framerate, while xrandr shows 50
<jtaylor> xorg is more likely related to the issue
<xtalmath> the EDID information is not rejected by the nvidia driver
<xtalmath> so I should file it under xorg?
<xtalmath> also I am unable to take screenshots of the tearing, the screens negationistically show perfect frames without tearing
<brendand> xtalmath, is this a regression after a recent update?
<brendand> xtalmath, or you installed precise and it was always like that
<xtalmath> I recently upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS. I did not notice any tearing in 10.04. I noticed in 12.04.
<brendand> jtaylor, the kernel has everything to do with graphics
<xtalmath> I am uncertain that there was no tearing in 10.04, but I was running it for a long time and never noticed the tearing, whereas I quickly noticed in 12
<jtaylor> brendand: no, xorg and the drivers do
<xtalmath> I seem to remember I had found a better modeline a few years ago, but that could easily have been another computer
<brendand> jtaylor, e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/918769
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 918769 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "X blink with Vostro 360 and Ubuntu Oneiric and Precise" [Medium,Fix released]
<brendand> jtaylor, problem solved by new kernel. not new X server
<brendand> or any driver changes
<xtalmath> I have the impression that 50Hz is an unrealistic framerate for my pretty recent laptop (few years old, but was hi spec back then)
<brendand> plus filing against linux gives more and better hw info
<xtalmath> so I file under linux or xorg?
<xtalmath> or unity?
<brendand> i'd say linux
<xtalmath> Im just going to try a few things with xrandr first. However it needs an output (VGA, LDVS,...) but I dont know which one my laptop uses internally
<xtalmath> now I remember, its the proprietary nvidia driver which doesnt implement xrandr
<xtalmath> I did indeed solve this with a modeline or xrandr command
<xtalmath> while still using the proprietary driver
<xtalmath> I am running nvidia driver version 295.33 and I read here http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70722-NVIDIA-s-302-Linux-Driver-Finally-Has-RandR-1-2-1-3 that 302.xx has finally implemented support for randr 1.2 and 1.3! how long till this makes it in ubuntu update?
<xtalmath> I might ignore the tearing for a while, if there is substantial hope that this will fix my problem in near future...
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: nvidia 304.xx is in propsed, but it failed to build -> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: This PPA should have the new driver -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/?field.series_filter=precise
<xtalmath> how would I install this? and will it prevent me from following the official update stream after it surpasses this version?
<xtalmath> add PPA, then through package manager?
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware is the doku
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: ppa-purge is a package to uninstall PPAs
<xtalmath> would I have to uninstall the current nvidia driver first?
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: no
<xtalmath> I added the ppa, now how I know what to install?
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: start the update-manager and install the update
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xtalmath> I guess I do not need xserver-xorg-video-intel while I need the 2 nvidia ones, but should I leave xdiagnosis checked or uncheck it?
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: you only need the packages with nvidia in the name
<xtalmath> ok, so Ill install them, and restart right?
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: yes
<xtalmath> ill come back later
<xtalmath> OK, the tearing did not yet disappear, but xrandr is giving more informations now!
<xtalmath> also xrandr reports the right frame rate now
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: is the tearing present if you use nouveau?
<xtalmath> I dont know, but I am kind of afraid of nouveau, since power management and fan control are done in nvidia driver, Im not yet sure how well I can trust nouveau. Everything may seem ok, but then later perhaps the fan bearings lubricating fluid evaporated from overuse, or the graphics card burns my house down
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: i don
<Streamstormer> 't think that nouveau will burn your card if you test it 10 minuets
<xtalmath> ok
<xtalmath> let me check
<xtalmath> btw, xrandr --verbose gives some info about the current monitor mode, among which this line:
<xtalmath> 1366x768 (0x24a)   72.3MHz -HSync -VSync *current +preferred
<xtalmath> How should I interpret the - and * and + signs? is it saying without H nor V Sync ?
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: im don't know man xrandr should help you
<xtalmath> of course, ill track that path after giving nouveau a chance for 5 minutes
<xtalmath> uhm how do I install nouveau? libdrm-nouveau1a and xserver-xorg-video-nouveau were already installed according to package manager
<Streamstormer> xtalmath: and for me is it time to go i think if nouveau does not help you you should file it against xorg you can also test mainline kernels to test if the kernel cause your problem...
<xtalmath> I am starting to believe the problem could be with unity itself, in which case it would not be a regression. I am running unity-2d, but I find no way to ensure that unity-2d / Qt are configured for vsync / doublebuffering...
<xtalmath> if I understand correctly one needs both vsync and double buffering to eliminate tearing.
<xtalmath> the problem is also present in Compiz unity though... hmm
<xtalmath> Where can I find the unity-2d source code for my up to date precise configuration?
<xtalmath> I would like to browse through it a bit to check if I can find a vsync or double buffer mistake in there...
<xtalmath> OK, so I was thinking about how one requires Vsync and double buffering or buffer swapping at the same time to prevent tearing. I gave unity (compiz) another try, and went through its settings, disabling most obvious eye candy (since its feels like quite a burden, more about that later). I found the setting to force buffer swaps. The tearing was gone, the frame rate of the application was right! If only unity-2d would have a setting
<xtalmath> that probably didnt make through completely
<xtalmath> so although tearing was gone, and the frames per second was right, I get the impression that the application is "slow", it is not slow, it is merely one frame behind... i.e. the compositing manager waits for vsync and swaps its last frame to gpu, then swaps application frame and tells application it can render a new frame.
<xtalmath>  by positioning itself between applications and gpu in the graphics pipeline, the compositing manager delays the frames of the applications...
<xtalmath> this delay is less noticeable if you allow tearing :) which is probably why tearing is "enabled" by default
<xtalmath> more drastically, since the unity-2d shell is much lighter and more responsive, it should also have the setting to force buffer swapping...
<xtalmath> also my compiz unity crashed into infinite loop, but I dont really care about it
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-31
<ecb> Hey all, I've had a problem resuming from suspend ever since I upgraded to 12.04 LTS
<ecb> Trying to figure out how to figure out what is causing the problem and report it
<siretart> does anyone know this guy? https://launchpad.net/~9d9/+karma -- he seems to be on a rampage with old bugs and closes them without any comment.
<xnox> siretart: suspecting spam as well
<xnox> noticed on mine bug subscriptions
<jibel> siretart, he is usually doing a good job, you should try to contact him
<jibel> well, from the packages I monitor
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-01
<penguin42> bug 1040557 is nasty
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040557 in debian-installer "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C laptop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
 * penguin42 feels there should be someone I should subscribe to a 'live image bricks a machine' type bug
<penguin42> anyone know where bugs relating to the initrd built for netboot go?
<dlentz> bug 1044725
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1044725 in ubuntu-drivers-common "Additional Drivers is empty for nvidia" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044725
<dlentz> Can this bug be marked as Triaged/High since it severely impacts users?
<penguin42> can you come over to +1 for that - it's not unusual for the proprietary drivers to be broken during the alpha/beta cycle
<dlentz> going to continue the discussion here since +1 went off-topic..
<penguin42> nod
<dlentz> the 'importance' is either high or low depending on how much you trust nouveau :P
<penguin42> dlentz: So it kind of surprises me that is the only bug for 'nvidia closed source drivers broken in quantal'
<dlentz> alberto milone has been picking them off quite well
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> dlentz: OK, I'll set it
<dlentz> thx
<penguin42> done - also tweeked the title
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-02
<TheLordOfTime> anyone on the bugsquad here actually read the mailing list stuff?
<mapreri> TheLordOfTime: when? The last email is in 2012/08/29 in "core vs non-core definition".. what do you mean?
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri:  that's the one :p  i need an opinion of the wording for that one, and nobody seems to respond except bdmurray (and even then i have to ping him)
<TheLordOfTime> main issue is it modifies the bugsquad documentation on bug importance, so anyone's opinion(s) on bugsquad are valid
<TheLordOfTime> since there seems to be semi-consensus on using a package's "task" field to determine whether its core or not *shrugs*
<mapreri> the issue still in the permission of the bugsquad: we can't  change bug importance, so we don't consider it relevant (at least I think so..) :)
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri:  the issue is the docs are in bugsquad
<mapreri> TheLordOfTime: anyway, in my opinion this is a good way to valutate the importance of a bug...
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri:  bugcontrol (or me, micah, a few others here, and bdmurray) could make a unanimous decision, but i sent it to the bugsquad so triagers could comment
<TheLordOfTime> say "THis is an okay idea" or "This idea sucks"
<TheLordOfTime> hence the whole point for the discussion
<mapreri> so, I think I'll follow your suggestion and I'll write two words in ML, is it ok?
<TheLordOfTime> the mailing list is open to all its subscribers
<mapreri> right, but, as I wrote, I did't consider the importance of those emails
<TheLordOfTime> ah :P
<mapreri> :)
<TheLordOfTime> well, since this technically makes a solid(ish) definition of the whole "core vs. non-core" concept, which sometimes decides the difference between low and medium, or medium and high, its important :P
<TheLordOfTime> i think micahg and i discussed the need to actually define it back during UDS on IRC
<mapreri> UDS-r?
<TheLordOfTime> what was the last UDS, UDS-q?
<TheLordOfTime> i think it was at uds-q
<mapreri> yep
<TheLordOfTime> i wasnt on bugsquad during uds-p, so...
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, would've had to be uds-q
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i wasnt *at* uds, but he had a break and was on IRC, and we briefly touched on the fact we need to define it
<mapreri> ah, I misunderstood you sentence... sorry ;)
<TheLordOfTime> so i took it to the mailing list xD
<TheLordOfTime> ah, no problem :P
<mapreri> UDS-r will be during this november, so.... :)
 * TheLordOfTime is "too valuable" to take off the time to go to UDS
<TheLordOfTime> (according to my employers)
<mapreri> :( The UDS is a dream for a far future... also because I can't understand English very well, above all the when it is apoken... so.. :(
<TheLordOfTime> ah
 * TheLordOfTime is a native speaker of American English, and a partial speaker of British English
 * mapreri is Ialian..
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<mapreri> I think I haven't a good English. Have you not noticed this??
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri:  pretty good thus far
<TheLordOfTime> although...
<TheLordOfTime> having said this, you don't have to deal with people who can't speak english to save their life in various IRC channels every day :p
 * TheLordOfTime has adapted to mostly-understand the not-the-best-english-speakers
<mapreri> :D well, but I will be happy if somebody sometimes tell me I miswrote something...
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<mapreri> TheLordOfTime: can I ask you waht is trekweb? :)
<TheLordOfTime> trekweb's an internet services provider, but right now we provide IRC bouncers
<TheLordOfTime> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_%28software%29 is a good explanation of that
<TheLordOfTime> https://trekweb.org
<TheLordOfTime> if you're curious to see what TrekWeb provides
<TheLordOfTime> or ask in #trekweb :0
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<mapreri> I know what is a BNC :) i'm looking at trekweb.org..
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri:  just one of many ZNC providers
<TheLordOfTime> (we have a LOT of freenode bouncers)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  when you're not busy, can I ask your opinion on something?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: see you in 2020? :D
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: better to ping and ask then ask when you can ask
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2012-August/003870.html  <-- opinions on the wording posed for this?
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  better to see if you're busy, saw you chatting away in -motu :P
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: there's one problem, those task headers change per release as can the component
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  voice that in the mailing list?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: so, more work for me, eh? :), j/k, will send a followup
<TheLordOfTime> i'd like to see more activity there of course, but since we kind of had a small consensus, perhaps my idea of just plain nixing the "core" or "non-core" definitions should be implemented.
<TheLordOfTime> (i brought that up with bdmurray on IRC a few days ago, so...)
 * micahg also encourages TheLordOfTime to not top post
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  *Shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  blame gmail
<TheLordOfTime> actually...
<ogra_> lame excuse
<TheLordOfTime> blame Evolution
<ogra_> blaming your mail app for being to lazy to click once in the window to have your cursor at the bootom of the mail ?
<TheLordOfTime> ogra_:  actually, blaming the system because it is weird
 * TheLordOfTime is yelling at PHP right now for segfaulting three times in one hour in a test environment
 * ogra_ never managed to top post with either evo, TB or gmail if i didnt want to
<TheLordOfTime> well, then there's the iPhone, where I don't have a choice :/
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  should bugcontrol's mailing list be CC'd?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm sure the rest of bugcontrol would have something to say
<TheLordOfTime> (if they bother to read it)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: done
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: you can if you want
<TheLordOfTime> i might, to see what they say on it
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  i'm going to forward it to them later, the network here's going down for some maintenance.
<TheLordOfTime> but i personally think that the core vs. noncore definition for bugs is slightly obscene
<TheLordOfTime> (one of the options initially was to nix that from the bug importance docs, but we decided not to in the mailing list)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: well, stuff affecting images are definitely a higher priority for the project as a whole as the images are generally only spun once
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> then perhaps core should be defined to be part of the seeds for the images
<micahg> but if something is worth making RC, then do so
<TheLordOfTime> ... ooops network's going down now
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-26
 * penguin42 wonders what to do with bugs in google earth reported against googleeath-package
<penguin42> damn, and now I've triggered another one I've never seen before
<hggdh> !info googleearth-pacakge
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<hggdh> !info googleearth-pacakge raring
<ubot2`> 'raring' is not a valid distribution:
<hggdh> duh
<penguin42> bad bot!
<hggdh> very, very bad bot...
<penguin42> !info googleeath-package
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<penguin42> yeh, doesn't even help if you spell package right
<hggdh> yeah, no distro is good enough, it seems
<hggdh> and it does have two 'ee'
<hggdh> hum. It seems to exist just to build a package for google earth...
<hggdh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package
<hggdh> penguin42: my guess is close invalid, suggesting to report directly to google
<hggdh> unless there is a problem with the package that g-e-package builds
<penguin42> yeh, there seem to be some relating to the package that downloads/packages it
<hggdh> then... valid, mesays
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> hmm there is also the fact that google now have a download a .deb which frankly is probably the better thing to do
<hggdh> but, given it is a multiverse package, I would not hold my breath on it. Even more given that it does not seem to have been updated since 2011
<hggdh> penguin42: agreed
<penguin42> yeh it does seem to basically work, the only real fix it needs is for 64bit to have the right dependencies, but now they have the right debs it is probably not the right route now
<Ampelbein> penguin42: I guess with google providing debs it would make sense to remove that package?
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Yeh I'd say probably so
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Although Google's package has the same problem - they're also the same version
<penguin42> it's got a dependency against ia32-gtk-libs
<penguin42> sorry, ia32-libs-gtk
<penguin42> has google really not updated the linux ge since 2011?
<Ampelbein> That would be unfortunate
 * penguin42 downloads the rpm to see if it's any newer
<penguin42> yeh looks like the rpm is 7.1.1 where as the deb is 6.0.3
<Ampelbein> penguin42: The debian package fixes the multiarch issue. http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/googleearth-package/news/20130806T111914Z.html
<Ampelbein> So it's just a matter of syncing that over.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: OK, well the bug for the 64bit ism is bug 336611
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 336611 in googleearth-package (Ubuntu) "googleearth-package does not install required deps on 64bit systems" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336611
<penguin42> I wonder if the debian package also gets a newer version?
<Ampelbein> looks that way. Let me try in a unstable chroot
<Ampelbein> Well, this is gonna take a while. 11.2 kb/sec.
<penguin42> youch
<Ampelbein> I wonder if my wife will yell if I cut the IPTV stream ;-)
 * penguin42 has just installed the google-earth rpm on his OpenSUSE box and bizarre, it's just installed an at job that runs a cron...
<penguin42> Ampelbein: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/earth/HU5sNXOU9r8  possibly that v7 googleearth is knackered
<Ampelbein> penguin42: The debian googleearth installer produces version 6.0.3.2197
<penguin42> ok, I think that's the same version
<penguin42> Ampelbein: So yeh it's probably safe to sync it then
<Ampelbein> penguin42: Well, the debian googleearth package that is created is uninstallable as well.
<penguin42> haha oh well, no progress then
<penguin42> what's it complaining about?
<Ampelbein> googleearth depends on ia32-libs-gtk | libgtk2.0-0:i386 | ia32-libs;
<Ampelbein> Hmm.
<Ampelbein> Oh, I don't have multiarch enabled I think.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: So one of the other bugs was a query as to whether installing the googleearth-package should actually install the dependencies of the googleearth package; while a bit weird, I think it would make sense
<Ampelbein> penguin42: When enabling multiarch, the new debian installer package works.
<penguin42> ok, cool
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Well that sounds like a worthy improvement to me
<Ampelbein> Agreed.
<Ampelbein> Do you want to file a sync request bug?
<penguin42> yeh can do - have you got an example; never done one of those
<Ampelbein> penguin42: The script "requestsync" will take care of that.
<Ampelbein> It's in ubuntu-dev-tools I think
<penguin42> <installs>
<penguin42> Ampelbein: The debian package you had was 1.0.0 ?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: Yes.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: bug 1217077
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217077 in googleearth-package (Ubuntu) "Sync googleearth-package 1.0.0 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217077
<Ampelbein> penguin42: I'll sponsor that when I built and tested it.
<Ampelbein> (In a saucy chroot)
<penguin42> Thanks
<Ampelbein> Thank you for bringing attention to the issue.
<penguin42> no problem
<penguin42> one of those things that starts from coming back from a long walk and wanting to find out how far I'd walked....
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-27
<Aztec_1> Hi, I have a problem with 802.1x security. It doesn't work.
<Aztec_1> Can u help me?
<Aztec_1> Authentication: Protected EAP (PEAP)
<Aztec_1>  Anonymous identity:
<Aztec_1>  Certificate: none
<Aztec_1>  PEAP version: Automatic
<Aztec_1>  Inner authentication: MSCHAPv2
<Aztec_1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1173152
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1173152 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "802.1x security in 13.04 not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aztec_1> ubot2`: I try this workaround
<ubot2`> Aztec_1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aztec_1> ubot2`: ok)
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ok)' not found
<Aztec_1> The workaround by Sebastian doesn't work for me
<Aztec_1> ubot2`: 802.1x security
<ubot2`> Factoid '802.1x security' not found
<smartboyhw> !wifi
<ubot2`> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Aztec_1> It's wired connection.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Hmm, I'm not sure we're any better off on googleearth; the 1.0.0 verison is generating me a package dependent on ia32-libs-multiarch that doesn't seem to exist
<Ampelbein> penguin42: It should list libgtk2.0-0:i386 as alternative.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: No, Depends: fonts-liberation, libfreeimage3, lsb-core, libqtcore4, libgl1-mesa-glx , ia32-libs-gtk|libgtk2.0-0:i386|ia32-libs , ia32-libs-multiarch
<penguin42> Ampelbein: So it's showing the alternative for gtk but it's still got the separate ia32-libs-multiarch
<Ampelbein> That's weird. It definitely didn't do that for me.
<Ampelbein> penguin42: You are on saucy amd64, yes?
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> ii  googleearth-package              1.0.0                 all                   utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth
<Ampelbein> Checking on a virtualbox machine now.
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> Ampelbein: See line 365 in the script
<penguin42> Ampelbein: It's conditional on it running on Ubuntu
<penguin42>  'Ubuntu checker | added to fix Ubuntu font problem' - unfortunately doesn't really say much more
<Ampelbein> Yes, I see that. Nrzlgrmph.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: I'll ask Adnan on 336611 what he was trying to fix
<penguin42> Ampelbein:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package/+bug/336611/comments/15
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 336611 in googleearth-package (Ubuntu) "googleearth-package does not install required deps on 64bit systems" [Low,Fix released]
 * penguin42 disappears for a while
<slacker_nl> wij doen gewoon onze dependencies fixen
<hggdh> bdmurray: good morning -- I am getting seg fault on ubuntu-bug (Saucy). Is this known?
<hggdh> (and all because I wanted to open a bug on whoopsie spamming the log...)
<bdmurray> hggdh: morning, I don't know about it
<hggdh> ah, it's in the KDE call
<bdmurray> well then
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> well, I can bypass it right now with apport-gtk, I guess
<hggdh> yes, apport-gtk works
<bdmurray> hggdh: Will you be reporting a bug about it?  I'd be interested in it.
<hggdh> bdmurray: tried to, but there is a previous bug about it -- back-end apport processing marked it invalid (out of date packages). And when I try mine, it finds a hit on this invalid bug
<hggdh> so this is yet another bug, I guess
<hggdh> so I am now trying to BT the beast locally, but seems I have hit another issue -- gdb complains about syntax in a python file
<hggdh> in other words: the more I dig, the more there is to dig
<compukid> Would someone mind taking a look at bug 1186837? Also, why is it not showing up in the Regression Tracker?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1186837 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "13.04: System Settings is open but covered up by another application, and when icon is clicked System Settings is not brought to the front" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186837
<hggdh> compukid: I am not sure why it is not in the regression tracker. But you could help by adding the versions for the applicable components.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, where is this regression tracker?
<compukid> hggdh: How do I add the versions?
<hggdh> compukid: run the application (I cannot, I user KDE), check the name, and then, on a terminal "dpkg -S <name found>". This should give you the package name. Then "apt-cache policy <package name>"
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I will have to check, I lost all my links after a crash
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/regression/regression_tracker.html
<compukid> TheLordOfTime: its at http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/regression/regression_tracker.html
<hggdh> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, ouch, i feel sorry for you
<TheLordOfTime> at least you still have a system though, i'm stuck on god-awful windows until i can replace my laptop :/
<TheLordOfTime> thanks for the links though
<hggdh> yeah. And my address book, and the plugins for claws-mails, etc. Bloody system now hard-freezes on reboot :-(
<hggdh> I am fixing to get a System76, but my S.O. will be really mad when I tell her it will be $1.5k. So... I have to wait a bit longer to get out of Dell
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, Rule One: Always Make Backups
<TheLordOfTime> Rule Two: Always Make Backups.
<TheLordOfTime> Rule Three: Always Make Backups.
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: yes. I *do* have backups. But it takes quite a long time to find the files in ~150G of backups files...
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, okay, see, I tend to compartmentalize my backups, with more important information being on one drive and the rest on others...
<hggdh> for claws-mail, all that happens is I will lose the last day; but, since I use IMAP, a sync will recover
<TheLordOfTime> maybe i'm overly paranoid about being able to find the data at a moment's notice.
<hggdh> there is that, I agree. And I am now tending to do something like that
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, except i also take that to a whole other degree of paranoia, all the backup drives are in a safe :/
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-28
<balloons> Reminder to everyone, let's talk about bug reporting as part of uds today :-) http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21840/community-1308-quality-reporting-bugs/
<penguin42> that in about half an hour?
<balloons> penguin42, yes, coming up in about 15 mins now
<penguin42> balloons: Will that be live youtube or is it a G+ thing?
<balloons> penguin42, if you go to that page you'll see a youtube stream, an irc chat and a pad. feel free to participate via any method
<balloons> I won't force anyone on video :-)
<hggdh> balloons: I will be there, but by bloody bluetooth headset is defanged, so I will have no sound (cannot put it thru the speakers here...)
<balloons> hggdh, no worries..
<hggdh> shalom01
<hggdh> well, gets much more difficult to run the program here
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-29
<Ritu> hey! I am extremly new to debugging in ubuntu. I just found out a spelling error in sfill manpages but I don't know where to get the soure code to start debugging it. Also  I don't know if the bug that I reported is valid or not. How do I know for sure?
<Ritu> hey! I am extremly new to debugging in ubuntu. I just found out a spelling error in sfill manpages but I don't know where to get the soure code to start debugging it. Also  I don't know if the bug that I reported is valid or not. How do I know for sure?
<hggdh> Ritu: usually the man pages are part of the package.
<hggdh> Ritu: so you can grab the source package, and check there. For fixing... we prefer the fix to be accepted by upstream
<hggdh> Ritu: so you can lookup in the source package where is the upstream for the source (probably Debian), and report the issue there, with the proposed patch
<Ritu> hggdh: with all due respect, but I really don't understand what your trying to tell me!
<hggdh> Ritu: :-) no offense. We never know how much people know here. My approach is usually not much detail, then see the reaction ;-)
<hggdh> Ritu: first of all, I do not know what sfill does, and what package(s) contain it
<Ritu> Neither do I
<hggdh> Ritu: so, there are some ways to find it:
<Ritu> Ahan, that is?..Google?
<hggdh> (1) use apt-file; (2) use 'dpkg -S'. (1) will work for all packages in your repositories, be they installed or not. (2) will only work for *installed* packages
<hggdh> so, since I do not have 'sfill' installed, I ran 'apt-file search /sfill' -- and got back 'secure-delete' as the package
<hggdh> (by the way, the man page was also listed as being in the secure-delete package)
<hggdh> (by the way 2, you have to manually install apt-file, it is not installed by default)
<hggdh> so. We now know the (binary, installable) package. Now we have to get the *source* pacakge -- the one that is used to *build* the installable thingies
<Ritu> Okay!
<hggdh> we can do that by many different ways -- going online to http://packages.ubuntu.com, using 'pull-lp-source', or directly using bazaar (bzr)
<Ritu> I was following the bazar tutorials.
<hggdh> perfect, easier
<Ritu> :)
<Ritu> Btw the way I am still downloading the apt-file
<hggdh> now that we know the package name, we can grab it by: (1) creating a directory to hold it; (2) cd to this directory; (3) bzr branch lp:ubuntu/<version>/secure-delete
<hggdh> where <version> is the Ubuntu version you are interested in. (saucy, raring, precise, etc)
<Ritu> precise
<hggdh> so you would use 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/secure-delete
<Ritu> this is to pull the source code and place it in the directory right?
<hggdh> correct
<hggdh> brb
<Ritu> Okay! :)
<hggdh> I am back
<hggdh> once you have the source, you can now look for the offending file(s)
<Ritu> I am still downloading the apt-file
<Ritu> got it!
<hggdh> don't worry, we will not be using apt-file right now, we already know the source package
<hggdh> well, you *can* use it to experiment
<Ritu> so I just have to create a folder n start working with it right?
<hggdh> correct
<Ritu> hggdh:http://pastebin.com/X6GLHTgd
<Ritu> I am unable to connect
<hggdh> Ritu: it seems you have a SSH key registered at lauchpad, and it does not match the one you are using by default
<Ritu> oh! so what do i do?
<hggdh> I am unsure. But you could add your current key to LP (if this is a key you use and vouch for)
<hggdh> (I either am working from my laptop, and use a known and registered key, or from a system with no local SSH keys)
<Ritu> I am working from my lap
<hggdh> Ritu: most probably the folks at #launchpad would be able to help you
<Ritu> oh okay!Thanks a tonne anyway!
<Ritu> :)
<hggdh> heh
<Bert_2> Hi, i'm quite heavily affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/1216650 and I was wondering, the guy who filed it included a patch with it, is there a way to get that patch submitted somehow?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216650 in openldap (Ubuntu) "slapd crashed with SIGSEGV in lutil_str2bin() when using mdb" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> *looks*
<Bert_2> TheLordOfTime: thx
<TheLordOfTime> Bert_2, the patch hasn't been attached to the bug and i could attach it but not until later as I am currently not near my system, I'm on my phone right now...
<TheLordOfTime> it's linked but not specifically "attached" to the bug.
<Bert_2> TheLordOfTime: do I have the right to attach it as an affected user or does the maker of the bug have to do it?
<TheLordOfTime> AFAIK anyone can do it, last I checked, but it needs to be in diff format
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> well, time to head home, back in 20 minutes (long drive)
<Bert_2> TheLordOfTime: aah, k, diff against the current source in the latest package then?
<Bert_2> enjoy the ride home :)
<TheLordOfTime> Bert_2, no, just the commit / codechanges for that fix
<TheLordOfTime> i already sent myself the link
<TheLordOfTime> i'll upload the patch to the bug the moment i'm home unless you do it first.
<Bert_2> TheLordOfTime: if you would be so kind that would be awesome :D
<jtaylor> Bert_2: try putting the bug into the state described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jtaylor> then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<Bert_2> jtaylor: well, doesn't it already contain all that's needed according to that procedure?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-30
<u-k-i-t> Just an ask. When installing ubuntu gnome with lvm and disk encryption, all is fine. Upon first boot and enter my chosen password that does contain the '@' symbol I find that at that point the system is still using a US keyboard layout. What would be the suggestion of package to file the bug under?
<xnox> u-k-i-t: known bug.
<u-k-i-t> Good :-)
<u-k-i-t> Someone working on it?
<xnox> u-k-i-t: no. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/KeyboardBug
<u-k-i-t> xnox: Cheers.
<xnox> u-k-i-t: we have a keyboard layout problem with every single step.
<xnox> u-k-i-t: in the installer.
<xnox> the one you referring to is bug 1047384
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<u-k-i-t> xnox: That will be some bed time reading for me. Don't use disk encryption normally. Just thought it maybe a good try in my testing.
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm trying to make https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/1216650 fit with the SRU-procedure, but creating a tutorial for someone who does not know the software is pretty much impossible, you'd need to explain someone how to setup ldap and mdb and how to populate it, are we actually supposed to do that?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216650 in openldap (Ubuntu) "slapd crashed with SIGSEGV in lutil_str2bin() when using mdb" [Medium,Confirmed]
<penguin42> Bert_2: A way to repeat is certainly ideal; could you actually just give a script to populate it?
<Bert_2> penguin42: I could maybe try doing it with some dummy data, would rather not distribute hashes of my users
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> Bert_2: I mean it depends how much of a PITA it is - if it turns out that you need very specific data to recreate it that's basically impossible to set up then I guess not; but you seem to have identified the exact upstream fix for it
<Bert_2> penguin42: Well, the creater of the bug has indeed found a patch that works and attached and linked it
<Bert_2> Basically slapd crashes with mdb when deleting some stuff, so I can apparently not remove accounts
<Bert_2> which is highly annoying
<penguin42> yes, I can see that it's a good way to get your users banging down your door if you kill slapd
<Bert_2> Indeed, I feel like putting importance on high, but I guess that wouldn't be very social, but for me at least it's rather important
<penguin42> well I've just marked it as Triaged
<penguin42> Bert_2: But it seems reasonable to propose that for SRU though, a crash in something like slapd would be a real PITA
<Bert_2> penguin42: thx, yeah, it's quite a PITA
<Bert_2> Can I do any more steps to move it along, penguin42 ?
<penguin42> Bert_2: Can you confirm to me that the bug doesn't exist in something newer than 12.04 ?
<Bert_2> penguin42: I'm setting up a VM to quickly check it
<Bert_2> penguin42: it seems fixed in 12.10
<RockinRoel> Have I properly formatted this bug? What's the next step I have to perform? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/1216650
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216650 in openldap (Ubuntu) "slapd crashed with SIGSEGV in lutil_str2bin() when using mdb" [Medium,Triaged]
<RockinRoel> I've never filed a bug report before, and definitely not for a stable release, so I'm not sure what to do
<penguin42> What you need to do is find someone in the ubuntu-drivers team I think
<penguin42> RockinRoel: I've marked it as fix released because it's fixed in newest stuff, and put a nomination for precise; but you need someone with more authority who can move it to the next stage
<penguin42> ah right, so I think the thing to do is subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<RockinRoel> do I have to attach a debdiff for that? cause I've just got a simple patch
<penguin42> RockinRoel: might be best to ask them
<penguin42> bdmurray is the type of friendly person who might know
<bdmurray> looking
<bdmurray> RockinRoel: the bug looks good to me, the fix would end up in Ubuntu quicker if there was a debdiff for it
<RockinRoel> bdmurray: thanks, I'll look into that tomorrow. I also found something about pushing a branch to launchpad and then submitting a merge proposal?
<RockinRoel> that's just a different way of doing it, then?
<bdmurray> RockinRoel: right, that's just a different way.  It can sometimes be challenging to find the right bzr branch.
<RockinRoel> bdmurray: I'll give it a shot :-)
<bdmurray> cool, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-01
<tgrundle> hi, just updated my saucy partition and now it boots to a blank screen, which package should i report the bug against?
<smartboyhw> tgrundle, grub?
<tgrundle> i believe lightdm is crashing on  the new unity / xmir, if i diasable unity-system-compositor everything boots fine
<hjd> Anyone know whether my theory on bug 1216436 being related to qt4/qt5 is on the right track? If so, do we have similar/other bugs like this one?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216436 in qgit (Ubuntu) "qgit command is not available on the PATH" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216436
<joumetal> hi. these bug watches don't work. word ticket should be issues.
<joumetal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/redmine.yorba.org
<RockinRoel> so did I do this merge request thing on bug 1216650 right?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216650 in openldap (Ubuntu Precise) "slapd crashed with SIGSEGV in lutil_str2bin() when using mdb" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216650
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-25
<filipsohajek> Hi, can you please triage this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric/+bug/1361247 bug, and set it's importance to medium? Thanks
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1361247 in gnumeric "Bad row height with high screen DPI" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1361247 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) "Bad row height with high screen DPI" [Undecided,New]
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> done
<filipsohajek> Thank you. But, why did you not triage it? There is not enough information?
<penguin42> filipsohajek: Well, no one else has confirmed it, I don't have a high dpi to test with and there's no screenshot - I'm also not that sure how normal that xft change is
<filipsohajek> Ok, thank you
<jalanchee> hi, is anyone here and listening?
<penguin42> no, we're all asleep
<jalanchee> well, there are a million channels out there where everyone is ;-)
<jalanchee> I'm unhappy with a few issues about ubuntu/kubuntu 14.04 and I don't know how to deal with that
<penguin42> ok, are they bugs or just things you don't like?
<jalanchee> bugs
<penguin42> ok, crashes?
<jalanchee> I think, like I can't wake my laptop from the sleep modus, it crashes
<jalanchee> it used to work with older ubuntu versions
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelHibernate   may help (I never remember if sleep is suspend or hibernate)
<jalanchee> or there's this other problem. to get my computer to work I have to install a certain driver. I have to open "software-properties-gtk"
<penguin42> either way, you should submit a separate bug report for each problem you have
<jalanchee> then there's something called additional drivers (my system is in German, so I don't know what it's called)
<jalanchee> but bug reporting is so difficult
<penguin42> jalanchee: The experts on each of your problems is unlikely to be here; the only way to help is to bug report
<penguin42> jalanchee: Use the ubuntu-bug program it'll ask you questions and you just have to answer them and describe the problem
<penguin42> jalanchee: If you're lucky then many people with the same problem will find the same bug and come together
<jalanchee> but during the whole installing of ubuntu process I don't have that driver. So I can only use my computer for about 10 seconds, then it freezes again due to the wrong driver. Is that even a bug?
<penguin42> what driver does it need?
<jalanchee> video driver for AMD graphic cards by fglrx
<jalanchee> in older versions of ubuntu I never had a problem. since 13.10 the regular driver doesn't work anymore
<penguin42> ok, that's a bug
<penguin42> I think I'd report it by running   ubuntu-bug  xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jalanchee> ok, thank you. I'll try filing bug reports with 'ubuntu-bug'
<jalanchee> if only I understood what I had to do. I've opened  ubuntu-bug  xserver-xorg-video-radeon and now  it lists a lot of things but I can't write what my problem even is?! I can only hit "send", not write anything.
<penguin42> jalanchee: It's ok, you can add more description later
<jalanchee> ok, thanks for your help!
<ahayzen> Hey, is someone  able to set the status of powerd (ubuntu) back to confirmed from fix released for bug 1337239 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1337239 in powerd "Digitiser still works when phone locked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337239
<ubot5`> bug 1337239 in powerd "Digitiser still works when phone locked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337239
<ahayzen> ignore me popey managed to sort it :)
<filipsohajek> Hi, can you please triage this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric/+bug/1361247 bug? Now it has enough information. Thanks
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1361247 in gnumeric "Bad row height with high screen DPI" [Medium,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361247 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) "Bad row height with high screen DPI" [Medium,New]
<FKLinguista> Hello!
<FKLinguista> I'm suffering from this bug and don't know where to turn or what to do
<FKLinguista> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango-graphite/+bug/1176022
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1176022 in pango-graphite "Pango-graphite changes default UI font in Ubuntu 13.04" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1176022 in pango-graphite (Ubuntu) "Pango-graphite changes default UI font in Ubuntu 13.04" [High,Confirmed]
<FKLinguista> My fonts are just broken, everywhere
<FKLinguista> even when I reinstalled all of my font packages, they're still broken
<FKLinguista> I have no idea what package to reinstall or what other package to purge besides the "pango-graphite" package
<FKLinguista> Any advice would be greatly appreciated
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-26
<brainwash> please change the status of bug 1193236 back to confirmed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1193236 in at-spi2-core "Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-*" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193236
<ubot5> bug 1193236 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) " Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-*" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193236
<brainwash> and kick the second bot =S
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please triage this, and assign Critical priority? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/1361610
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1361610 in poco "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361610 in poco (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brainwash> hggdh: can you please change the status of bug 1193236 back to confirmed? the report was somewhat messed up and I had to change and reassign some things
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1193236 in at-spi2-core "Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-*" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193236
<ubot5> bug 1193236 in at-spi2-core (Debian) " Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-*" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193236
<brainwash> hggdh: and please kick the second bot .)
<brainwash> :)
<winael> Hi everyone, I would have some help please : I would to fill a bug about utopic-desktop-next, but everytimes I click on report bug, I go to the how to fill a report page :(
<YamakasY> hi guys!
<YamakasY> why is preseed overwriting my /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<YamakasY> everytime!
<YamakasY> ping anyone around ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-27
<YamakasY> guys, anyone able to look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1361902
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1361902 in netcfg "14.04 /etc/network/interfaces is always overwritten by Preseed" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361902 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "14.04 /etc/network/interfaces is always overwritten by Preseed" [Undecided,New]
<YamakasY> I have applied this patch which doesn't turn out well https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=709017
<ubot2`> Debian bug 709017 in netcfg "/e/n/i getting overwritten after late_command of preseed" [Important,Open]
<ubot5> Debian bug 709017 in netcfg "/e/n/i getting overwritten after late_command of preseed" [Important,Open]
<YamakasY> is everyone on debconf ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-28
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please triage this bug, and assign priority to critical? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poco/+bug/1361610 Thanks
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1361610 in poco "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361610 in poco (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tarpman> would someone please mark bug 1362481 as triaged? thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1362481 in openldap (Ubuntu) "openldap upgrade fails. chwon of olcDbDirectory, /var/lib/ldap not empty and missing backup of suffix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362481
<tarpman> actually, cancel that, I'll take it and call it in progress
<hggdh> heh. Thanks :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-29
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please mark this bug as triaged and set importance to critical? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poco/+bug/1361610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361610 in poco (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<filipsohajek> Oh, sorry importance High
<teward> i was about to say... :p
<teward> filipsohajek, that's "Won't Fix".  13.10 is EOL
<filipsohajek> Yes, i can confirm it in 14.04, and there's 12.04 proof
<teward> it EOL'd on July 17
<teward> filipsohajek, provide the output as it shows in 14.04 please
<teward> (I'll set it if you do that)
<teward> as long as it only provides the 13.x one i'm not sure it's valid
<teward> (as is)
<teward> filipsohajek, i'm being anal about that because the bug only refers to 13.10
<teward> and says NOTHING about 14.04
<teward> and I would also like you to test Utopic if you can
<teward> (or have someone test Utopic)
<teward> because Utopic would need the fix to (maybe first?)
<filipsohajek> Yes, i will test it, but i don't have daily iso
<teward> nor do I, at least not here
<teward> i'm still waiting for a monitor so I can install ESXi on my new server xD
<teward> then I can spin up a VM :)
<filipsohajek> :)
<teward> oooo that and i have to finish the firewall rules for that VLAN... and then configure the switch... >.<
<filipsohajek> iptables -A INPUT -j DROP : that's the best firewall ever :)
<teward> filipsohajek, *buzzer* wrong, i've been able to bypass that twice in test labs :p
<teward> you may be right, on client ends its useful if there's nothing else
<teward> in my environment the BIG DADDY firewall is a pfSense box at the border
<teward> and the VLANs protect the system and allow isolation from my other systems
<filipsohajek> Added output in 14.04
<teward> filipsohajek, i see both pcre3 and poco on here, is one affected because it depends on the other, or can they both, operating independently of one another, produce the issue?
<teward> i.e. does poco rely on pcre3 for actual processing of the regex, or the other way around does pcre3 depend on poco for processing of the regex and such
<filipsohajek> I will look
<teward> filipsohajek, i ask that because i'm hesitant to triage both of them if one is actually handling the processing whereas the other doesn't.
<filipsohajek> It appears not.
<teward> filipsohajek, so they *both* independent of each other, with one installed and the other not, will have this issue?
<filipsohajek> +
<filipsohajek> yes
<teward> (the reason being is, if they both independently produce this, without depending on each other or one depending on the other to process, then it may be both of them needing a fix, or neither)
<teward> okay.
<filipsohajek> I checked it with apt-cache show libpoco* | grep prce . Shows nothing
<teward> make a note that that's the case and i'll triage em.  you can mention i asked you to check that to make sure it wasn't one making the issue and affecting the other
<teward> ooop wait a second
<teward> filipsohajek, there's a builddep on pcre3
<teward> i'd be interested to see if PCRE in other implementations has an error like this
<filipsohajek> Oh, sorry. I checked only binary packages
<teward> right, it LOOKS like poco depends on pcre3 at build time
<filipsohajek> Ok, i will look in debian/control
<teward> filipsohajek, if it does indeed rely on PRCE3 then it's likely a bug in PCRE3 and not poco, but i'm not 100% familiar with eitiher package
<teward> that and i need to fix my computer, back in a bit
<filipsohajek> Checked in debian/control of source package poco. Pattern *prce* not found
<teward> filipsohajek, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/poco/utopic/view/head:/debian/control
<teward> 5th line
<teward> same line in trusty http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/poco/trusty/view/head:/debian/control
<teward> line 6 in precise: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/poco/precise/view/head:/debian/control
<filipsohajek> Oh, i'm sorry. I searched to prce instead of pcre :)
<teward> looks like you might have a dependency causing the problem.  Is this a really high impact issue, though, severe enough for "High"?  I think this might apply, but how crucial is it?  "Renders essential features or functionality of the application or dependencies broken or ineffective"
<teward> filipsohajek, i would also check poco upstream to see if they know about it (i.e. their devs) because while pcre3 is in main and problems in that will probably get looked at, poco is in Universe and may not be fixed
<filipsohajek> Yes, it might get High priority, because it's not matching simple regexp
<filipsohajek> Wait... poco is not affected. Why checking it upstream?
<filipsohajek> Oh, sorry. It's affected by depedency. I'm disoriented.
<teward> actually if the issue is in PCRE and not Poco then it's INvalid for Poco (because Poco is not where the bug is) and valid for PCRE
<teward> but now i'm stuck on my phone for IRC so i can't do much :/
<teward> (stupid internet)
<frezix> hi, during a netinstall, if it's not possible to remove encrypted LVM partitions (even when passphrase is known), would this be considered a bug
<Ampelbein> frezix: I'd say yes
<Ampelbein> frezix: And someone reported it on LP already, bug 652641. But no further action has been taken in the last ...4 years.
<ubot5> bug 652641 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "debian-installer doesn't allow removing encrypted partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652641
<brainwash> also, it has not been forwarded to the debian guys
<Ampelbein> debian bug 451535 looks kindof related I think
<ubot5> Debian bug 451535 in partman-crypto "debian-installer: allow to 'reuse' encrypted volumes" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/451535
<frezix> oh wow 4 years, interesting
<frezix> how should I forward it to the Debian people? I'm not familiar with the whole bug reporting process
<Ampelbein> I think the debian bug I linked is essentially the same issue: partman-crypto/debian-installer is unable to access the existing LVM partitions.
<teward> if the bug exists upstream then it's kinda irrelevant to report it again
<brainwash> makes sense
<teward> Ampelbein, if that's the case we could link them on LP
<Ampelbein> I just did that.
<teward> nice
<teward> grrrrr, stupid VLANing is painful >.<   why can't they make switch configuration EASY
<teward> (sorry i'm ranting, i'll be quiet now)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-30
<filipsohajek> Hi, can you please set status of bug to triaged and importance to high? Thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/1361610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361610 in pcre3 (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-31
<brainwash> please change the importance of bug 1328954 to "wishlist" (it's a feature request)
<ubot5> bug 1328954 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Settings - Appearance - Fonts missing all but one font type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328954
<brainwash> Ampelbein: thanks, "low" is fine too I guess :)
<brainwash> please unsubscribe the review team from bug 1270894
<ubot5> bug 1270894 in ristretto (Ubuntu) "Sorting by date or name not working properly in thumbnail bar" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270894
<brainwash> the patch is not finished yet
<brainwash> need to change the importance of 2 bugs. can anyone help?
<penguin42> which ones?
<penguin42> and please explain your reasoning on what to change them to
<penguin42> which ones?
<brainwash> penguin42: please unsubscribe the review team from bug 1270894
<ubot5> bug 1270894 in ristretto (Ubuntu) "Sorting by date or name not working properly in thumbnail bar" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270894
<brainwash> the attached patch is not finished yet
<penguin42> hmm, I don't know how to unsubscribe someone from a bug
<penguin42> brainwash: Did you say you wanted some importances changed?
<brainwash> oh, so only the ubuntu-reviewers can unsubscribe its team?
<brainwash> yeah, I did.. but I better wait until I'll get accepted by bug-control
<brainwash> no need to bother anyone with a bigger amount of reports
<penguin42> I think only someone in ubuntu-reviewers can unsub
<penguin42> I'm happy to change bug importance if you can justify why; it's not a normal thing to do that often
<brainwash> nothing critical, but I'm dealing with a larger amount of reports, so getting into bug-control should be the next step
<brainwash> otherwise I'll keep bothering people here =S
<penguin42> have you applied?
<brainwash> not yet, I need to write a fancy application first
<brainwash> an re ubuntu-reviewers, I'll contact the team directly then
<penguin42> it's not that fancy :-)
<brainwash> well, it should be.. and detailed, otherwise I'll have to answer some follow up questions :)
<brainwash> I was hoping that bug-squad would gain more privileges
<penguin42> people just basically need to show that they understand and don't cause chaos while they're on bug squad and that lets people just check before they get bug-control
<brainwash> makes sense
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-25
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I had to replace a Windows 7 home edition on a HP large laptop, which has 8 cores proc, 8 GB ram, a ivybridge Intel 3D/Nvidia GPU :
<melodie> and I have the pleasure to announce you there has been no bug at all! \o/
<melodie> -_-
<melodie> I used a Xubuntu 14.04.3 and installed all additional packages for iphone as the guy has a iphone 5 and that went well too. success!
<melodie> so for once, I decided to let the #ubuntu-bugs team that I just found 0 bug! XD
<melodie> know*
<teward> melodie: well, you can tell the Xubuntu QA team that!
<teward> :)
<teward> they'll be glad to hear it, I bet!
<melodie> hi teward yes sure, I have to go to their chan
<melodie> is it #xubuntu or is there a specific qa chan?
<teward> they may not have one
<melodie> ok
<teward> perhaps #xubuntu-devel, i bet their QA hang out there.  xD
<teward> but not really sure myself
<melodie> I try
<melodie> :)
<melodie> and you teward how are you since last time you helped me?
<melodie> (I don't even remember for what, just that you are keen! and very helpful!
<melodie> )
<teward> busy, tired, coffee dependent, and i have a gitlab for my own use that i'm fiddling with :P
<melodie> I tried gitlab and I prefer it to github
<melodie> there is a help section which is efficient there
<teward> yeah but i don't trust cloud :)
 * teward has selfhosted
<melodie> aha
<melodie> I do : I have the copy in my computer so I don't fear the sky falls on my head
<teward> :P
<teward> i need this because i have four servers whose config needs to remain in sync
<teward> and i can't let that data in the open
<teward> or to the cloud
<teward> because ACLs are define there
<teward> but meh
<teward> anyways, that's foftopic here :)
<melodie> aha
<dutchie> hi, is there anything i can do to speed along getting the patch for bug 1385868 applied? should I post it upstream to debian?
<ubot5> bug 1385868 in samba (Ubuntu) "Samba logrotate script uses invalid argument to /etc/init.d/nmdb" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385868
<rbasak> dutchie: if the patch also applies to Debian then it should be sent there, yes - regardless of what Ubuntu does.
<rbasak> dutchie: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess for getting something into Ubuntu
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-27
<Cenezo> Hi! Is there anyone who can help me and many others out with getting php5-apcu changed to a newer version? The current version is really bad as something that should only be printed out in debug mode is printed as a warning instead, so it's just adding to the error log when nothing is wrong. Other problems exists too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-apcu/+bug/1374892 I don't have any experience with SRUs.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374892 in php-apcu (Ubuntu) "Please backport php5-apcu version 4.0.6 to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teward> Cenezo: usually a version bump doesn't qualify as an SRU
<Cenezo> teward, how can I/we get the issue fixed then? It's really annoying. This is the one bugging me the most: https://github.com/krakjoe/apcu/pull/45 so simple but still causing so many problems.
<teward> Cenezo: also, a backport is NOT an SRU
<teward> it's put in its own separate repository that has to be manually enabled
<teward> that bug you linked?  it's not an SRUable bug in its requested form and such
<Cenezo> I know teward, I was just wondering if it's possible to get a newer version in to the LTS release(a version where the issues are fixed), and if it is possible, can you point me in the right direction? :)
<teward> well it's in Universe so...
<teward> doesn't guarantee it ever gets looked at
<teward> (I've already poked MOTUs to get their opinions in the interim, the gods of the Universe repos)
<Cenezo> Ok, thank you for your help teward. I'm hoping it will become the default version as the current one in 14.04.3 is 4.0.2-2build1, and that one is really annoying with all those error messages that are actually not supposed to be error messages. I guess I'll have to switch it out with a better version until it changes or 16.04 comes out. Again, thanks. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-28
<Simounet> Hi there. Do you know how I can assign a bug to one of the webupd8's package?
<tsimonq2> Simounet: Did you find out how to do this, or can I be of assistance?
<Simounet> tsimonq2: No, you can help me.
<tsimonq2> Is the bug already reported?
<tsimonq2> Simounet: Or do you still need to file it?
<Simounet> tsimonq2: Yes, it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1489842 .
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1489842 in Ubuntu "Nautilus columns fields not working on grid view" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> Then I can just take care of that for you. I will take screenshots along the way and send them your way
<tsimonq2> Simounet: What package?
<Simounet> nautilus-columns
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> Umm...one quick sec, it is giving me a weired error.
<tsimonq2> *weird
<tsimonq2> :P
<Simounet> tsimonq2 ?? :p
<tsimonq2> Simounet: nautilus-columns isn't a package. Can I asign it to something else? Maybe nautilus?
<Simounet> Hmm why not but it's a package to me.
<Simounet> apt-cache policy nautilus-columns is an Ubuntu package.
<tsimonq2> I am going to have to direct you to #ubuntu-devel for that as they directed me.
<tsimonq2> Have a nice day
<tsimonq2> :)
<Simounet> Ok thx tsimonq2
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-29
<melodie> hi
<melodie> is it the right place here to talk about the issues met while testing Wily?
<teward> melodie: that's still #ubuntu+1 or a qa-specific channel, I think
<melodie> hi teward
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-30
<xwizard> Hi there
<xwizard> we have an issue with upstart script for package swift-object-reconstructor
<xwizard> where I can describe an issue?
<xwizard> I'm trying to describe the bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ but it redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<xwizard> I'm not sure it is a bug (with upstart scripts) but it doesn't work on my env and it looks like a bug :)
<xwizard> ok...
<Pici> xwizard: run ubuntu-bug packagename
<xwizard> Pici: Thank you!
<Grandolf> Hi, I updated my PC from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.somtheing and now im haveing problems with the desktop, anyone know why? do i need to re-download the unity desktop?
<Grandolf> i have to log in and it looks like a terminal when i do. then when i startx it all is black and plain
<hggdh> Grandolf: better to ask in #ubuntu, this channel is for managing bugs
<Grandolf> kk
<Grandolf> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-31
<Grandolf> hggdh when you switch from ubuntu 14.04-> ubuntu 16.04 should you lose your desktop you downloaded?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-02
<jcowgill> hi, can #1596486 be nominated for xenial and have its importance set?
<rbasak> jcowgill: sure. Importance set to what?
<rbasak> High I guess, if completely unusable?
<rbasak> Done.
<jcowgill> rbasak: yep high
<jcowgill> and thanks
<leitao> Hello. I need help changing the affected versions of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meanwhile/+bug/1453137.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1453137 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "using pidgin login now fails with "Login verification down or unavailable"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-01
<Tuor> I have submitted bug #1714429. If there are any problems, questions or other stuff, you can ping me directly here. It's my first bugreport and I don't know if I did all right... ;)
<ubot5> bug 1714429 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "hang on shutdown with static network configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714429
<Tuor> I just saw it's not my first one, I just don't realy remember them^^, how ever, I'm here.
